# Freeride Hardtail treffen fred rund um Heidelberg



## HeavyBiker (15. September 2010)

Hi Leute,

hab diesen Fred mal aufgemacht da sich scheinbar doch einige HT freerider in HD und weiterer Umgebung tummeln.
Das hier sollte ne möglichkeit sein Ausfahrten zu organisieren oder Erfahrungen über strecken die wahrscheinlich hauptsächlich der Königstuhl und Weiße Stein sein werden zu tauschen.
Natürlich sind auch alle anderen hier willkommen aber hier werden keine Waldautobahn bummelrunden ausgemacht 

Also wer keinen bock hat alleine zu fahren einfach mal hier melden, wer wann wo was fahren will 

also haut rein


----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. September 2010)

denkt bitte daran hier keine Trails zu loben und groß und breit erklären wo das ist oder gar GPS Daten davon einzustellen.... 
Empfehlungen ziehen u.U. (zu) viele Leute an (auch welche die hier nur mitlesen) und mit steigendem Verkehr dann "schnell" auch die Aufmerksamkeit der (Wald) Behörden auf sich......
(mögliches) Resultat ist dann: der Geheimtip des super tollen Trails ist keiner mehr, der Trail wird von Fremden zusammengeschrubbt und weil sie eh nicht von hier sind, fahren sie auch bei Wandererverkehr wie die Bekloppten und am Schluss stehen der Förster & Co. da und machen den Trail zu.
Gerade in BaWü mit der 2 Meter Regelung sicherlich ein Thema und man sollte den MTB Gegnern auch nicht noch Öl ins Feuer gießen.

Gruß aus der Pfalz

Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmaegges (15. September 2010)

Weise Worte.
Ich stimme dafür 
Bin zwar nicht direkt aus der Gegend, aber da mein Onkel in HD wohnt sicherlich jetzt auch mal öfter dort unterwegs.


----------



## el Zimbo (15. September 2010)

Hat jemand Bock auf ne Waldautobahn-Bummelrunde mit dem HC-Enduro-Light-FR-Hardtail? 
...wie wär's, wenn wir noch einen Fred ausschließlich für Stahlbikes eröffnen?

Oder mit anderen Worten: Muss denn für jeden Sch.... ein eigener Fred existieren???

Viel Spaß trotzdem noch...


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. September 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> denkt bitte daran hier keine Trails zu loben und groß und breit erklären wo das ist oder gar GPS Daten davon einzustellen....
> Empfehlungen ziehen u.U. (zu) viele Leute an (auch welche die hier nur mitlesen) und mit steigendem Verkehr dann "schnell" auch die Aufmerksamkeit der (Wald) Behörden auf sich......
> (mögliches) Resultat ist dann: der Geheimtip des super tollen Trails ist keiner mehr, der Trail wird von Fremden zusammengeschrubbt und weil sie eh nicht von hier sind, fahren sie auch bei Wandererverkehr wie die Bekloppten und am Schluss stehen der Förster & Co. da und machen den Trail zu.
> Gerade in BaWü mit der 2 Meter Regelung sicherlich ein Thema und man sollte den MTB Gegnern auch nicht noch Öl ins Feuer gießen.
> ...



is ja logisch das hier net alles breit getreten werden muß, aber man kann sich ja hier verabreden und grob besprechen wo es lang geht


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. September 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Hat jemand Bock auf ne Waldautobahn-Bummelrunde mit dem HC-Enduro-Light-FR-Hardtail?
> ...wie wär's, wenn wir noch einen Fred ausschließlich für Stahlbikes eröffnen?
> 
> Oder mit anderen Worten: Muss denn für jeden Sch.... ein eigener Fred existieren???
> ...



hmmm


----------



## baiker007 (15. September 2010)

cooler fred
ich will mal freitags fahren gehen vielleicht KS oder vielleicht weinheim kommt jemand mit ?


----------



## baiker007 (15. September 2010)

der beste Trail in der Umgebung is weinheim der wird euch umhauen


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. September 2010)

diesen freitag? kommt auf die uhrzeit an...


----------



## FlyingCruze (15. September 2010)

Hi 

hab auch Interesse an dem Trail in Weinheim. Hab da auch schon einiges darüber gehört war aber bis jetzt noch nicht dort. 

Bin direkt aus MA City und fahre ansonsten KS in Hd und das Dirtgelände im Rott Vogelstang/Feudenheim und 
Skateparks und Spots in und Umgebung MA. 

Wäre nett wenn jemand mal den Whm-Guide spielen würde und mir den Trail zeigen könnte bzw mich mitnimmt. 

Wäre auch erst von Whm direkt möglich, wg. Treffpunkt oder so, ist kein Thema. Is ja keine Entfernung von MA...
Auch wegen KS in Hd kann sich ja auch jemand melden, hier oder PM...

Grüßle


----------



## driest (15. September 2010)

hi, ich bin aus  mannheim und normal immer ks oder weisser stein unterwegs. Fänds cool wenn wir mal ne runde zusammen heizen gehen, bin aber noch anfänger evtl. Bin ich nicht so schnell  an dem weinheim trail hab ich auch interesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcgable (15. September 2010)

kann leider dies WE nicht  aber der Fred ist gebucht


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. September 2010)

so wies aussieht sollten wir mal checken wie baiker007 zeit hat und dann zusammen mal den weinheim trail shredden... seh ich das richtig?
wer wäre dabei dieses we und wann?


----------



## driest (15. September 2010)

also ich hätt samstag zeit


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. September 2010)

me 2 ...samstag oder sonntag...

wer bock auf ne spontanrunde ks oder ws hat hab auch freitag vormittag so ab 11 zeit


----------



## FlyingCruze (16. September 2010)

Also Samstag hab ich auch Zeit und es wäre cool wenn jemand den Trail in Weinheim kennt bzw. weiss wo der is... 
Wie bereits erwähnt is auch Treffen in Weinheim möglich. 

Ansonsten fahre ich Samstag mittag nach HD

Gruß


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. September 2010)

also ich hätte samstag auch zeit... wer noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (17. September 2010)

Mal ein Tipp für die Freerider:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=481528

Also würde ich da entweder mitmachen, oder zumindest den KS an diesem Tag nicht riden.


----------



## mcgable (17. September 2010)

oder anmelden, mitmachen UND fahren


----------



## driest (17. September 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Mal ein Tipp für die Freerider:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=481528
> 
> Also würde ich da entweder mitmachen, oder zumindest den KS an diesem Tag nicht riden.


Hey stimmt, die Aktion ist ja Samstag. Also ich finde das sehr unterstützenswert, gerade jetzt wo das mit der legalen Strecke ansteht ist ein strategisch sehr günstiger Zeitpunkt guten Willen zu zeigen. Ich hab mich da mal angemeldet, wenn ihr noch fahren wollt sollten wir das vorher oder wann anders machen


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. September 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Mal ein Tipp für die Freerider:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=481528
> 
> Also würde ich da entweder mitmachen, oder zumindest den KS an diesem Tag nicht riden.



hi hi ... is doch schon lange geplant 
aber danke für den hinweis


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. September 2010)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> also ich hätte samstag auch zeit... wer noch?



nu... wer is noch am start...

ich fahr jetzt gleich mal den ws hoch... aber heut mit dem AM


----------



## driest (17. September 2010)

Viel Spass, das Wetter ist grad super 
Ich muss leider noch was schaffen


----------



## Dddakk (17. September 2010)

Super! So sauber wie am Samstag Abend wird der KS nie wieder sein.  

Ich komme gerade vom WS und Hohe Waid. Sehr schön, nur ab und an schlammig.


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. September 2010)

war auch eben am ws oben... bin von hd aus hoch und die strecke richtung dossenheim wieder runter, dann wieder rüber richtung hd... alles super fahrbar nur in senken oder löchern isses bissi matschig 
hätt ich zeit gehabt wär ich noch ein zweites mal hoch


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. September 2010)

FlyingCruze schrieb:


> Also Samstag hab ich auch Zeit und es wäre cool wenn jemand den Trail in Weinheim kennt bzw. weiss wo der is...
> Wie bereits erwähnt is auch Treffen in Weinheim möglich.
> 
> Ansonsten fahre ich Samstag mittag nach HD
> ...



wenn keiner dabei ist der den weinheim trail kennt, bock auf meine große ks trail runde?
wenn ja kannst du mit der bahn bis st.ilgen oder wiesloch fahren? da würde ich dich dann einsammeln...
(äh du warst doch der bahn fahrer oder?  )


----------



## FlyingCruze (17. September 2010)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> wenn keiner dabei ist der den weinheim trail kennt, bock auf meine große ks trail runde?
> wenn ja kannst du mit der bahn bis st.ilgen oder wiesloch fahren? da würde ich dich dann einsammeln...
> (äh du warst doch der bahn fahrer oder?  )



ääähm meinst du mich mit bahn-fahrer, kennen wir uns  zufällig? 
Also hab vor morgen (Samstag) vormittag nach hd zu fahren 
(mit dem bike  ) um dann auf den ks zu schieben/fahren 

Treffen können wir uns also auch in HD 

ich schick dir mal ne PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driest (17. September 2010)

FlyingCruze schrieb:


> ääähm meinst du mich mit bahn-fahrer, kennen wir uns  zufällig?
> Also hab vor morgen (Samstag) vormittag nach hd zu fahren
> (mit dem bike  ) um dann auf den ks zu schieben/fahren
> 
> ...


Hi, ich wollt morgen mit nem Kumpel auf den KS die Strecke ab Bergbahn fahren. wenn ihr auch mittags da seid können wir ja zusammen runterbolzen? Wir sind denk ich mal so um 12 oben.


----------



## FlyingCruze (17. September 2010)

driest schrieb:


> Hi, ich wollt morgen mit nem Kumpel auf den KS die Strecke ab Bergbahn fahren. wenn ihr auch mittags da seid können wir ja zusammen runterbolzen? Wir sind denk ich mal so um 12 oben.



ja klar zusammen Abfahrt würd mich auf jeden Fall freuen... 

also ich bin morgen so um ca. 11 Uhr  in HD und kurz danach 
am Schloss/Richtung KS 
die Einzelheiten können wir ja noch ausmachen (PN) 
und falls noch von anderen Bikern Interesse besteht einfach melden


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. September 2010)

ganz oben? oder gaisberg?


----------



## driest (17. September 2010)

Ich dachte ab ganz oben an der Bergbahnstation/Gaststätte


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. September 2010)

dann würde ich sagen oben an der plattform so gegen 12 uhr.... highnoon


----------



## driest (17. September 2010)

Sehr gut, vergesst die Revolver nicht


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. September 2010)

OK dann alle mann oben 12 uhr glotzerplatform , geladen und entsichert 

... ich liebe diesen fred


----------



## FlyingCruze (17. September 2010)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> OK dann alle mann oben 12 uhr glotzerplatform , geladen und entsichert
> 
> ... ich liebe diesen fred



ja freut mich auch das hier ein Treffen zustande kommt 

also bis morgen Mittag


----------



## driest (18. September 2010)

Haha! Da hast du jetzt was verpasst FlyingCruze 
Dachte bei Gaisberg immer an was anderes, die Strecke ist ja mal Hammer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (18. September 2010)

jo, hat spass gemacht 
bin dann nochmal ganz hoch gefahren und wieder ganz runter ... dann nochmal hoch und die speedtrails dann richtung meine heimat


----------



## FlyingCruze (18. September 2010)

driest schrieb:


> Haha! Da hast du jetzt was verpasst FlyingCruze
> Dachte bei Gaisberg immer an was anderes, die Strecke ist ja mal Hammer!




hat mich gefreut das wir uns heute kennengelernt haben  
ja und das nächste mal bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei ! 

viele Grüße aus der Nachbarschaft


----------



## driest (18. September 2010)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> jo, hat spass gemacht
> bin dann nochmal ganz hoch gefahren und wieder ganz runter ... dann nochmal hoch und die speedtrails dann richtung meine heimat


Muhaha, ned schlecht. Der trail ist echt heiss


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. September 2010)

ja... iwie konnt ich heut net genug bekommen


----------



## driest (18. September 2010)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ja... iwie konnt ich heut net genug bekommen


Ja, verdammt ich hätt auch nochmal hochfahren sollen!!! Bin grad schon wieder heiss zu fahren  Btw. Scheiss Pins, das Loch in meinem Knie ist echt tief  Erstmal Protektoren bestellen...


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. September 2010)

wenns loch tief ist sind die pinns gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (18. September 2010)

driest schrieb:


> Ja, verdammt ich hätt auch nochmal hochfahren sollen!!! Bin grad schon wieder heiss zu fahren



werd morgen wahrscheinlich auch wieder hoch fahren...denke start hier irgendwann so zwischen 14.30 und 15.30... mal sehen ich schreib nochmal hier rein


----------



## driest (18. September 2010)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> werd morgen wahrscheinlich auch wieder hoch fahren...denke start hier irgendwann so zwischen 14.30 und 15.30... mal sehen ich schreib nochmal hier rein


cool, morgen hab ich aber leider keine zeit. mal sehen was das wetter unter der woche sagt


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. September 2010)

kein ding... ich sag wan ich unter der woche mal fahr... bin ja fast jeden tag auf dem bike 
aber am wahrscheinlichsten immer vormittags...


----------



## fairplay911 (21. September 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> der Geheimtip des super tollen Trails ist keiner mehr, der Trail wird von Fremden zusammengeschrubbt und weil sie eh nicht von hier sind, fahren sie auch bei Wandererverkehr wie die Bekloppten und am Schluss stehen der Förster & Co. da und machen den Trail zu.
> Gerade in BaWü mit der 2 Meter Regelung sicherlich ein Thema und man sollte den MTB Gegnern auch nicht noch Öl ins Feuer gießen.
> 
> Gruß aus der Pfalz
> ...



Dem muss ich zustimmen und was ich da am Samstag gesehen habe .... da kann ich wieder nur den Kopf schütteln und hoffen, dass das kein Förster sieht. Die Aktion mit aufräumen im Wald - SUPER!!! aber gleichzeitig bahnten sich diverse "Möchtegern-Hardcore-Fahrer" in Vollmontur in mindestens 4 verschiedenen Routen durch das Unterholz - ich glaube ja nicht, dass das so von den Freeridern so geplant ist...ICH befürchte halt, dass es dann ruck zuck so ist wie vor ein paar Jahren, als die andere Freeride-Strecke rechts der Bergbahn dicht gemacht wurde

In diesem Sinne....Ride on, aber mit Hirn!!!!!


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. September 2010)

wie schön das sich immernoch leute zum hausmeister job berufen fühlen...


----------



## driest (21. September 2010)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ...


Ich glaube nicht das wir damit gemeint waren  Wir waren sehr friedlich und nett fand ich


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. September 2010)

driest schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das wir damit gemeint waren  Wir waren sehr friedlich und nett fand ich


so isses , außerdem waren wir so früh dort und schon garnet in vollmontur und später war ich ja selber noch oben zum helfen... ich dachte nur net das man extra noch betonen muß das man dort war ...

egal ... wieder zurück zum topic


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. September 2010)

was anderes noch... ich will mittwoch auf den ws... hab morgens was in LU zu erledigen und will dann fahren, hast bock mitzukommen? könnte dich und bike unterwegs einsammeln...

edit...
falls du mit willst , hab noch par protectoren hier liegen die du nutzen könntest


----------



## driest (21. September 2010)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> was anderes noch... ich will mittwoch auf den ws... hab morgens was in LU zu erledigen und will dann fahren, hast bock mitzukommen? könnte dich und bike unterwegs einsammeln...


mmmhmm das klingt verlockend. War ewig nicht mehr aufm WS  Eigentlich sollte ich ja Diplomarbeit schreiben ...  Wieviel Uhr dachtest du so?


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. September 2010)

muß 9.30 zu nem termin und denke das ich da so um 10 schon wieder fertig bin (+ - 15 min)
könnte dich einsammeln und dann fahren wir nach dossenheim und dort den berg hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driest (21. September 2010)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> muß 9.30 zu nem termin und denke das ich da so um 10 schon wieder fertig bin (+ - 15 min)
> könnte dich einsammeln und dann fahren wir nach dossenheim und dort den berg hoch


Haja, Diplomarbeit kann man auch schreiben wenns dunkel und kalt ist 
Bin am Start. Alter ist das Wetter fett die Tage... Ich schick dir ne PM zwecks Treffpunkt und so...


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. September 2010)




----------



## Tobsn (22. September 2010)

@driest: Was für ne Größe ist dein Radel und wie groß bist Du?



 

Wenn Du das Radel da abstellst, hab ich es gut im Blick.


----------



## driest (22. September 2010)

Ich bin 1.88m gross mit Schrittlänge 88cm. Der Rahmen ist 18", 70mm Vorbau und 50mm Rise im Lenker. Für Bergab passt es wie angegossen, touren sind auch noch möglich, wie man auf dem Bild sieht muss die Stütze dafür aber weit raus. Das ist jetzt eine 400mm Empire Pro, kürzer wäre schlecht ich zieh sie zum bergauf strampeln bis zur Mindesteinstecktiefe raus. Bin aber nicht sicher ob 20" besser wäre beim Rahmen, bergauf wahrscheinlich, aber bergab wirds dann vllt. wieder schlechter, im Moment bin ich mit der Bergabgeometrie extremst zufrieden.


----------



## Tobsn (22. September 2010)

Danke für die Info.
Bei einem Kollegen ist der Rahmen in der engeren Wahl.


----------



## .floe. (22. September 2010)

Die Ragleys sind einfach schick


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. September 2010)

kurzer raport ... bedinungen am WS ... OPTIMAL


----------



## driest (23. September 2010)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> kurzer raport ... bedinungen am WS ... OPTIMAL


Argh Neid!!!  Verflucht sei mein Magen  Das sieht nach Spass aus.


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. September 2010)

ohjaaa 200% fun pur... war 4 mal oben, danach fix und fertig, aber glücklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .floe. (24. September 2010)

Es gibt doch in Eppelheim in der nahen Umgebung des Wild-Werkes einen kleinen Dirtpark...war da mal jemand in letzter Zeit? Ist das noch fahrbar? Ich hoffe sehr, dass nächste Woche mein Laufradsatz kommt, dann würd ich da gern mal hin...


----------



## HeavyBiker (24. September 2010)

so... war heut oben am ks... bin die speedtrails abgesurft und zum schluß den gb runter 

aber was anderes... wer hat bock irgendwann am we das wetter zu ignorieren und den ws zu rocken?
ne tour so mit 2-3 abfahren sollte doch drinn sein oder?


----------



## driest (24. September 2010)

Bin am WE leider weg


----------



## mcgable (24. September 2010)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> [..]
> aber was anderes... wer hat bock irgendwann am we das wetter zu ignorieren und den ws zu rocken?
> ne tour so mit 2-3 abfahren sollte doch drinn sein oder?


ich wäre morgen dabei .. weiß nur noch nicht wann (und wo treffen)


----------



## HeavyBiker (24. September 2010)

morgen solls ziemlich schütten aber fahren würd ich trotzdem ... dann aber so ab 11 oder 12 uhr.
wenn du alleine bist könnt ich dich mim auto abholen und dann fahren wir ab dossenheim hoch 
sonntag soll von oben runter recht trocken sein, würde dann aber auch gerne recht früh fahren wollen... sag du mal was


----------



## mcgable (24. September 2010)

Yo, Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit 60% 
Aber wenn es nicht wie aus Eimern schüttet würde ich fahren.
Hab halt (noch) keine vernünftige Regen Jacke/Hose, Tipp?
Wollte eigentlich Philosophen Weg hoch und dann Singletrails -> WS -> Dossenheim ... was ist eigentlich mit dieser Abfahrt Richtung Schriesheim?
Kennt die einer, soll ja recht krass sein, aber ich weiß nicht wo die losgehen soll? Das kürze Stück oberhalb der Strahlenburg kanns es ja nicht sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (24. September 2010)

folge von oben am ws einfach meinem hufschlag  dann kommst auf deine kosten wegen dem krassen dh trail


----------



## mcgable (24. September 2010)

ok.. dann also so zwischen 11-12 unten Philo Weg?
Mein Kollege mit dem Cannondale kommt noch mit.


----------



## HeavyBiker (24. September 2010)

kommt ihr dann oben thingstätte vorbei? oder ist das ein anderer weg von da aus zum ws?
wenn ihr an der thingstätte vorbei kommt würde ich sagen 12 uhr da treffen von wo aus das bild gemacht worden ist ja?


----------



## mcgable (24. September 2010)

hmm... wie wäre es mit 'Schlossblick' als Treff, wollte den Heiligenberg eigentlich auslassen ...


----------



## HeavyBiker (24. September 2010)

jup , ist gebongt  ich GLAUB die kreuzung kenn ich ... also dann 12 uhr dort? wie lange fährt man dann noch bis zum ws?


----------



## mcgable (24. September 2010)

Yo, ist unterhalb der Tingstätte Richtung WS, da endet mein Singletrail.
Dauer von da bis WS? Puh .. 20 min? Kann ich schlecht schätzen, da ich nie auf die Uhr schaue  Sind dann aber hauptsächlich Waldautobahnen 
oder kennst du Alternativen?


----------



## fairplay911 (24. September 2010)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> jup , ist gebongt  ich GLAUB die kreuzung kenn ich ... also dann 12 uhr dort? wie lange fährt man dann noch bis zum ws?


Nicht sehr lange


----------



## fairplay911 (24. September 2010)

Gibt auch rechts und links (wechselnd) Singletrails jenseits der Autobahn


----------



## mcgable (24. September 2010)

ok, aber wahrscheinlich nicht parallel zur Waldautobahn, oder?


----------



## FlyingCruze (24. September 2010)

werde auch höchstwahrscheinlich morgen vormittag von MA nach HD fahren  auf den KS, oder WS kein Plan, *
auch wenn`s schifft...* so zwischen 11 und 12 Uhr 


falls Interesse besteht (Treffpunkt/Uhrzeit) einfach per PN ;-) 

Grüßle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcgable (25. September 2010)

mcgable schrieb:


> hmm... wie wäre es mit 'Schlossblick' als Treff, wollte den Heiligenberg eigentlich auslassen ...


wird eventuöl etwas später, so 12:30 Uhr, ok?
http://maps.google.de/maps?ll=49.42...00879,0.001821&t=h&z=19&lci=com.panoramio.all


----------



## fairplay911 (25. September 2010)

mcgable schrieb:


> ok, aber wahrscheinlich nicht parallel zur Waldautobahn, oder?


Aber fast!
kreuzt auch einmal die Autobahn und das letzte Stück ist dann wieder auf der Parallelautobahn  drauf - Wege findet man immer


----------



## FlyingCruze (25. September 2010)

Oh Mann Schlammschlacht vom Feinsten heute! 

War echt sehr geil die Abfahrten Weisser Stein! 
(das erste Mal und das mit meinem Dirtbike  

Ja und thx für den Support an euch beide mit Getränken und 
Müsli-Riegeln als meine Kondition versagte   

bin dann noch "richtig gemütlich" von Dossenheim nach MA geradelt 

Grüßle


----------



## mcgable (25. September 2010)

Yo, hat echt Spaß gemacht  würde morgen gleich nochmal diese Runde fahren,  weiß nur noch nicht wann .... eher gegen Nachmittag


----------



## HeavyBiker (25. September 2010)

echt geile runde incl. fango packung... könnt mir in den allerwertesten beisen, hab die knipse dabei gehabt und vor lauter biken vergessen mal ein zwei bilder zu machen 
morgen hat die rennleitung leider komplett verplant, aber falls ich aus dem bett komm werd ich gegen 6 uhr  den ks hoch fahren...

also gn8 und ein baldiges wiederholen


----------



## mcgable (25. September 2010)

6 Uhr  nää ohne mich 
PS. Bestelle gerade Regenklamotten und Abreiß Folien für die Brille
PPS. schon nen Schlamm tauglichen Reifen druff?


----------



## HeavyBiker (25. September 2010)

regenklamotten schau ich auch grad 
matschreifen hab ich noch keinen aufem am aber hab die kefü vom chameleon wieder fest gemacht... morgen früh wird hardtail geritten  (falls ich es aus der koje schaff  ) und das ht hat taugliche reifen drauf


----------



## mcgable (25. September 2010)

... bin bei CRC fündig geworden, bei allen anderen gab es nur lange Regenhosen  oder nicht lieferbar ...
Hab mich jetzt für
->     Endura Superlite Shell Shorts
->     Endura Gridlock Jacket
entschieden, mal schaun 

EDIT: gibt es eigentlich auch Regenhandschuhe die für Freeride taugen?


----------



## HeavyBiker (25. September 2010)

hmmm... muß ich gleich mal schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (29. September 2010)

so leute... hände aus den hosentaschen und rann ans bike 
wer hat bock morgen vormittag oder freitag vormittag auf den ws oder ks zu fahren? abfahrt so irgendwas um 11 uhr.
wetter wird einfach ignoriert 
nachmittags hab ich leider keine zeit da ich spätschicht hab


----------



## mcgable (29. September 2010)

Bock immer - Zeit, leider keine


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. September 2010)

schade schade... was machen deine regensachen? meine race face ´the kenny´ jacke ist schon unterwegs von den insel affen und hier in D hab ich noch ne maloja ´gordon wood´regen short geordert


----------



## mcgable (29. September 2010)

Yo, meine Sachen sind auch schon 'on the way' 
Maloja? Schick, schick ... aber teuer


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. September 2010)

jo teuer schon aber als ich die gesehen hatte wollte mir keine andere mehr so recht gefallen  ... schlimm schlimm  hoffentlich hält sie auch was der preis verspricht


----------



## driest (29. September 2010)

grüße vom feldberg, falle deshalb auch leider aus  btw. Hier scheint die sonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcgable (29. September 2010)

hier auch  viel Spaß auf'm Feldberg


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. September 2010)

driest schrieb:


> grüße vom feldberg, falle deshalb auch leider aus  btw. Hier scheint die sonne



jup hier auch seit ca 30 min sonne 

hoffentlich bike dabei auf dem feldberg


----------



## driest (29. September 2010)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> jup hier auch seit ca 30 min sonne
> 
> hoffentlich bike dabei auf dem feldberg


Natürlich, was soll man sonst hier? 

Ging gut ab, nach dem feldberg noch den schauinsland zu erklimmen war aber eine zimlich dumme idee  alter bin ich am arsch


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. September 2010)

driest schrieb:


> Natürlich, was soll man sonst hier?
> 
> Ging gut ab, nach dem feldberg noch den schauinsland zu erklimmen war aber eine zimlich dumme idee  alter bin ich am arsch



ja und? können wir dich nu als guid nehmen? ... wenn du geile trails gefunden hast können wir ja dann zusammen den feldberg rocken


----------



## driest (29. September 2010)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ja und? können wir dich nu als guid nehmen? ... wenn du geile trails gefunden hast können wir ja dann zusammen den feldberg rocken


Hehe, versuchen können wirs ja  wir haben uns allerdings extrem oft verfahren, die letzten 1000hm haben wir auf dem downinsland trail verbrannt, weil wir angst hatten das es bald dunkel wird 
Ist quasi ne beschilderte waldautobahn nach freiburg insofern muss da nächstes mal noch mehr gehen. Auf dem feldberg gabs aber ein paar sehr geile singletrails...


----------



## HeavyBiker (30. September 2010)

so... war heut morgen gute 3 stunden rund um den ks und gb unterwegs, und hab sogar am gb mit meinem chameleon einen vollmontur freerider abgehängt  
alles war super fahrbar nur einige wurzeln waren etwas rutschig 
alter was bin ich KO... zum glück is hier in der firma net viel los 

...werd wohl morgen vormittag wieder so ne schöne runde drehen


----------



## mcgable (30. September 2010)

ich kann jobbedingt erst um 17 Uhr meine Runde drehen 
aber dann mit neuem Regenoutfit, welches heute bei mir aufgeschlagen ist  hoffentlich regnet es 


HeavyBiker schrieb:


> [...] sogar am gb mit meinem chameleon einen  vollmontur freerider abgehängt   [...]


na klar, bergauf


----------



## HeavyBiker (30. September 2010)

hätt ich gewust das man bei crc ne andere versandmethode wählen kann was schneller geht hätt ich das auch gemacht 
so hab ich morgen nur meine hose... naja besser als nix


----------



## HeavyBiker (30. September 2010)

mcgable schrieb:


> ich kann jobbedingt erst um 17 Uhr meine Runde drehen



ein hoch auf schichtarbeit... naja auch net immer , zum glück bald feierabend 



mcgable schrieb:


> na klar, bergauf



öhm... aber nicht nur 


achja, was mir grad noch einfällt... sonntag wenn sich nix mehr ändert ist beerfelden angesagt, den berg runter biken von 10 bis 14 uhr... abfahrt ca 9 uhr


----------



## driest (3. Oktober 2010)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> jup hier auch seit ca 30 min sonne
> 
> hoffentlich bike dabei auf dem feldberg


So, hier ein Beweisfoto:






Irgend ein netter Mensch hat da sogar sowas wie nen Northshore hingebaut  spassig zu fahren über den Sumpf 

Gab aber auch hübsche Singletrails:





Leider haben wir uns echt oft verfahren. Einmal mussten wir deshalb 700hm wieder hochstrampeln, das war nach dem erstrampeln des Feldbergs dann doch ein bischen viel für einen Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (3. Oktober 2010)

*mission accomplished* 

war ein sehr geiler tag in beerfelden auch wenns etwas matschig war konnte man es gut krachen lassen 

BTW ... schöne bilder vom feldberg


----------



## .floe. (4. Oktober 2010)

Warst du mit dem Hardtail in Beerfelden unterwegs?


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. Oktober 2010)

ich net ich war mit dem bighit dort aber mcgable hat beerfelden mit dem hardtail gerockt


----------



## mcgable (4. Oktober 2010)

mit meinem CC bike   yo, hat Spaß gemacht, war aber auch anstrengen zum Schluss, hätte ich nicht gedacht .... hab deshalb leider auch die Rampage verpennt


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. Oktober 2010)

hi hi ... genau 

ich sach nur.... sattelstütze


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. Oktober 2010)

achja... kurz nach dem wir weg waren hat sich noch einer im oberen drittel der schwarzen richtig böse zerlegt... man sagt man habe ihn schreien hören bis fast runter zum parkplatz und das solange bis der krankenwagen da war... 
war einer von den gravity pilots (die mit der großen überdachung gleich neben der bushaltestelle)


----------



## .floe. (4. Oktober 2010)

Übel. Vor sowas hab ich Angst. 

Wollte nur mal ne Einschätzung hören, ob Beerfelden mit dem Hardtail überhaupt Bock macht - war bisher nur 1x dort zum kucken.
Ich muss zusehen, dass ich meine Technik wieder bekomme und dass das mit der Überwindung wieder hinhaut - bin gut 5 Jahre nicht mehr gefahren. Wenn man Beefelden auch einigermaßen locker angehen kann, dann bin ich bald wieder dort - aber diesmal zum fahren


----------



## mcgable (4. Oktober 2010)

Hi Flo,
also mMn ist Beerfelden für HT gut geeignet, es gibt dort keine wirklich üblen, langen Wurzelpassagen oder Steinfelder und die Drops sind recht sanft und nicht so hoch (zumindest auf der schwarz Strecke, Freeride II).
Mir persönlich hat da der Wallride und der Schlusssprung am besten gefallen. Leider war es, wie Thorsten schon gesagt hat, recht matschig und damit auch sehr rutschig, da heißt es dann halt: Tempo raus, dann passiert auch nix schlimmes.

Grüße
Matthias


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. Oktober 2010)

so siehts aus 

und nur so als nachtrag... der max hat sich nix gebrochen stellte sich nun raus sondern hatt sich "nur" eins oder beide beine ausgekugelt 

edith ssagt : doch noch das handgelenk dazu gebrochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcgable (4. Oktober 2010)

Oje, das klingt sehr schmerzhaft  gute Besserung ... woher hast du die Info?
EDIT: hab es gefunden, hier im Forum, werde mal meine Besserungswünsche posten.


----------



## .floe. (5. Oktober 2010)

War gestern nochmal am Pumptrack in Rohrbach und noch ein bisschen an der IGH, zum üben 
Habe gehört, dass es in Leimen auch einen Pumptrack, bzw einen kleinen Dirt-Spot geben soll...weiß jemand was davon?


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. Oktober 2010)

gibts nichtmehr... wurde platt gemacht und dient jetzt als sowas wie ein bauhof.

nur oberhalb von leimen gibts was im wald das man vieleicht sowas wie nen mini mini park bezeichnen könnte, aber nur mit gutem willen 
da ist ein mini double dann ein sprung mit landung in der schrägen dann ein kleiner oder etwas größerer sprung dann ne senke mit kleinem anlieger, danach wieder ne senke mit nem etwas größeren sprung, und das ist dann als eine line fahrbar...


----------



## .floe. (5. Oktober 2010)

Definiere "oberhalb von Leimen". Wie komm ich da hin wenn ich beispielsweise vom Kurpfalz-Zentrum aus starte?


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. Oktober 2010)

hahaaa .... nase langziehen 
heut morgen voll geil


----------



## mcgable (10. Oktober 2010)

wie war das Rennen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (11. Oktober 2010)

so ... mal wieder biken 

morgen mittag so um 13.30 uhr +-15 min am ks oben an der glotzerplattform... wer bock hat kommt da hin.
mcgable und ich werden da am start sein und dann gemeinsam den ks rocken


----------



## mcgable (12. Oktober 2010)

.. kann heute leider doch nicht 
Morgen gleuche Zeit? Gleucher Ort?


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (13. Oktober 2010)

Tag Leute,

wie siehts aus, wer von euch ist denn am Wochenende unterwegs und nimmt zwei Besucher aus dem nördlichen Rheinland Pfalz mit?
Sind zu Besuch in Heidelberg!


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. Oktober 2010)

mal schauen... samstag solls ja ziemlich schütten, eventuell sonntag, kann aber noch nix 100%iges sagen da bei mir eventuell noch beerfelden am sonntag im raum steht

btw...

heute fand ich es saugeil, trotz erkältung schön an der sprungtechnik gefeilt und mit mcgable ne menge spass gehabt bei optimalem wetter


----------



## .floe. (13. Oktober 2010)

Eure Zeit haben, das wär schön 

Vor nächster Woche komm ich nicht mehr raus, und dann auch nur nachmittags. Wochenende dicht - mann mann mann. Dabei würd ich gern meine neuen Radlklamotten gebührend einweihen, nicht nur umme Ecke aufn Pumptrack. Apropos "umme Ecke", ich war mittlerweile mal in Leimen oben am Wildgehege - das ist ja zum Springen trainieren ganz wunderbar da oben! Da bin ich bestimmt öfter, wenn nach der Arbeit nicht mehr die Zeit ist, auf den KS zu fahren.


----------



## mcgable (13. Oktober 2010)

Yo, habe extra Urlaub genommen heute  um das Wetter zu nutzen  *und es hat sich gelohnt*, war richtig gut zu fahren und endlich mal diese sch*** Kicker gesprungen  alleine hab ich mich nie getraut. Jetzt fehlen nur noch *die* 3 Doubles auf meiner Liste  
Dies WE und die kommende Woche bin ich aber nicht in HD, kann also erst wieder fahren wenn der erste Schnee liegt


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. Oktober 2010)

so... 6 uhr feierabend 6.30 im bett und jetzt schon wieder wach... danke bohrender nachbar 
naja mach ich erstmal nen flauschigen morgen im studio und heut mittag biken 
...jemand ne runde dabei?


----------



## driest (14. Oktober 2010)

Boah ist das gemein mit dir  Das du auch immer Zeit zum biken hast  Ich muss leider heute was schaffen


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. Oktober 2010)

na dafür war ich arbeiten wärend du schön an der matratze gehorcht hast 
 ein hoch auf die schichtarbeit  (naja auch net immer)


----------



## driest (14. Oktober 2010)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> na dafür war ich arbeiten wärend du schön an der matratze gehorcht hast
> ein hoch auf die schichtarbeit  (naja auch net immer)


Arbeitest du Nachts oder wie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (14. Oktober 2010)

hajo... deshalb schrieb ich ja 6 uhr feierabend...
nennt sich 4 schicht voll konti, das ist früh mittag nacht auch an we und feiertagen.
ist zwar manchmal schitti aber meist ganz gut ... und vor allem $$$


----------



## driest (14. Oktober 2010)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> hajo... deshalb schrieb ich ja 6 uhr feierabend...
> nennt sich 4 schicht voll konti, das ist früh mittag nacht auch an we und feiertagen.
> ist zwar manchmal schitti aber meist ganz gut ... und vor allem $$$


Lässt zumindest viel Zeit zum Biken


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Oktober 2010)

... und zum filmen...

 bitteschön, von heute am KS-GB


----------



## driest (15. Oktober 2010)

Der Gaisberg geht so übelst ab


----------



## mcgable (15. Oktober 2010)

Aaalter, ist ja nen richtiger Spielfilm 
Echt super die Strecke, wäre schade drum wenn sie weg kommt.
Nächstes mal mit Kameramann, dann ist die Kamera nicht so statisch.
Und dann mitm Hardtail natürlich  (siehe Fredtitel)
Grüße aus dem Norden
Matthias


----------



## fairplay911 (15. Oktober 2010)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ... und zum filmen...
> 
> bitteschön, von heute am KS-GB



also von unten sehen die Sprünge voll popelig aus ....


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Oktober 2010)

du meinst so von unten gefilmt? ... cam stand ja meist auf nem kleinen stativ auf dem boden ...


----------



## FlyingCruze (15. Oktober 2010)

Hi 
bin morgen früh auch höchstwahrscheinlich wieder in HD/Handschuhsheim/Dossenheim
entweder WS oder KS unterwegs... ja trotz Regen, gibt halt wieder Schlammschlacht vom feinsten bis über den Helm, gut so. 
Hab so Bock und war die letzten weeks halt net mehr fahren wg Zeitmangel und anderen Sachen. 
Kann sich ja jemand melden PN oder SMS mit den Leutz mit denen ich schon unterwegs war... 
Grüßle


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. Oktober 2010)

würde ja gerne mal wieder ne schlammpackung abholen und vor allem mal die neuen regenklamotten so richtig testen aber leider bin ich heut der ohne zeit 

wünsch dir aber trotzdem viel spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingCruze (16. Oktober 2010)

Hi Thorsten 
hey du bist mal nicht gerade am Biken bzw. hast keine Zeit, is ja was ganz Neues! 

Ja KS im Regen und Schlamm hat sehr Spass gemacht vorhin! War alleine unterwegs. 
Heute sah ich aber etwas schlimmer und verdreckter aus wie das letzte Mal gemeinsame Abfahrt Weisser Stein. 
Aber net weil es mehr regnete oder matschiger war...

Hatte heute meine Premiere... mein erster Downhill-Sturz. 
Mich hat es so richtig gepflegt über den Lenker gefetzt und bin ohne Bike den Trail weitergerutscht. 
Hey zum Glück Protektorenjacke und Fullface-Helm an. 
Beim entlang rutschen hat es dann auch noch Bonk! gemacht weil ich mit dem Helm gegen ein Baumstumpf geschlittert bin. 
Naja nichts passiert ausser mein rechter Knöchel hat meherere Schrammen und die eine blutete anfangs schon etwas heftig. 
Aber dann halt weiter Abfahrt! 

Bin dann gemütlich und übelst verdreckt im Regen durch die Felder von HD nach Mannheim geradelt... 

Fazit: Schäää war´s! 

Bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## driest (16. Oktober 2010)

FlyingCruze schrieb:


> Hi Thorsten
> hey du bist mal nicht gerade am Biken bzw. hast keine Zeit, is ja was ganz Neues!
> 
> Ja KS im Regen und Schlamm hat sehr Spass gemacht vorhin! War alleine unterwegs.
> ...


Ein Hoch auf gute Schutzkleidung  Wo hats dich denn zerlegt?


----------



## FlyingCruze (17. Oktober 2010)

Hi 

Der Trail kurz nach dem zweiten Parkplatz wenn man vor der Holzhütte links vorbeifährt. Geradeaus würds dann hoch auf den Turm gehen. 
Kanns dir ja mal bei Gelegenheit zeigen. 

Ja und Gaisberg Trail kenn ich immer noch net... 

Abgesehen von Protektoren und Helm denke ich wären sowas wie hohe Schuhe/Stiefel auch ganz praktisch. 
Heute erst merk ich vom Sturz mein rechten Knöchel so richtig

Grüßle


----------



## fairplay911 (18. Oktober 2010)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> du meinst so von unten gefilmt? ... cam stand ja meist auf nem kleinen stativ auf dem boden ...



aaaahhh Du warst das 
bin ja zweimal bei Dir vorbeigekommen....ja genau, von unten gefilmt sieht alles immer so easy aus - kleine Bodenwelle oder Hügel und von oben denkt man, man steht auf nem fetten Fels


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Oktober 2010)

muß mir mal nen gorillapod wieder holen dann kann ich die cam wieder beliebig auch an nen baum oder ast hängen und so von oben filmen


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. Oktober 2010)

da es hier ja um die harten tails geht... weis net ob ihr schon mein älteres video gesehen habt... ne kleine entspannung/abschalt tour nach feierabend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingCruze (22. Oktober 2010)

Hellooo 

bin morgen früh (Samstag) wieder in Hd unterwegs 
KS Abfahrt 
falls Interesse besteht einfach melden (PN) oder hier im Thread 
würd mich freuen 

Greetz


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. Oktober 2010)

moin moin ... ab wann biste denn unterwegs?


----------



## FlyingCruze (23. Oktober 2010)

Hi 

sehe dein Post jetzt erst

bin grad aus dem Haus als du geschrieben hast. 
War schon kurz nach 11 in HD... 

bin alleine wohl zu blöd den Gaisberg Trail zu finden und verfahre mich 
diesmal auch noch mitten im Wald 

naja dann eben bestimmt das nächste Mal wieder 

Grüßle


----------



## .floe. (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin voraussichtlich Montag oder/und Dienstag nach der Arbeit (ca 17.00) am kleinen Spot in Leimen hinterm Wildgehege, Ende Heltensteige. Bisschen springen üben..


----------



## HeavyBiker (25. Oktober 2010)

hi

also ich werd heut so zwischen 15 und 16 auf tour gehen , ich werd mal sehen das ich es einrichte mal so ab 17 uhr in leimen vorbei zu schauen


----------



## .floe. (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich versuche mal, um 17.00 oben zu sein...


----------



## .floe. (25. Oktober 2010)

War ne nette Feierabend-Session oben in Leimen. War schön dich mal getroffen zu haben, Thorsten! Viel Spaß in Todtnau!


----------



## HeavyBiker (25. Oktober 2010)

jup  seh ich genau so 
und todtnau macht garantiert ne menge spass


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. Oktober 2010)

@ FlyingCruze

check mal ob du irgendwie bis nach leimen kommst (vieleicht bahn bis hd und dann straßenbahn), der spot dort würde dir sicher auch gefallen , vieleicht können wir da ja mal zu dritt oder viert biken


----------



## .floe. (26. Oktober 2010)

Soll er mit der Bahn nach HD Kirchheim fahren, dort ne Runde über den Pumptrack und dann weiter nach Leimen fahren und dann den Berg hoch.
Mir schwirren seit gestern ein paar schöne Ideen durch den Kopf, der Spot in Leimen ist ausbaufähig! Vielleicht schaff ich es diese Woche nochmal hoch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (26. Oktober 2010)

.floe. schrieb:


> Soll er mit der Bahn nach HD Kirchheim fahren, dort ne Runde über den Pumptrack und dann weiter nach Leimen fahren und dann den Berg hoch.



auch ne gute variante... mal sehen was er schreibt...


----------



## FlyingCruze (26. Oktober 2010)

heeey  

hab auf jeden Fall Interesse und von MA nach HD und weiter nach Leimen ist absolut kein Problem verbindungstechnisch, 
kenne mich auch in HD und Umgebung schon etwas aus... 

Hab ab diesem weekend auch mal wieder etwas mehr Zeit. 
Ja sogar  auch die ganze nächste Woche kpl... 

Wir können ja einfach mal was ausmachen wg Termin/Treffpunkt würd mich freuen auch mal wieder zu jumpen... 

Hab zwar die letzten Wochen auch Downhill und die Atmosphäre im Wald für mich entdeckt 
aber gute Spots/Parks zum jumpen gehen natürlich auch immer  

obwohl, das in Leimen is doch auch im Wald oder!?

Greetz


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. Oktober 2010)

hajo is des wald  aber mit ein par kleinen sprüngen und hier und da nen anliegerchen 
bin diese woche noch da und ab freitag für eine woche in todtnau (bikepark  )


----------



## HeavyBiker (27. Oktober 2010)

jean pütz würde sagen ... " ich hab da mal was vorbereitet ... "


----------



## .floe. (27. Oktober 2010)

JA GEIL!! Hoffentlich steht das nächste Woche noch! Vorher komm ich leider nicht hoch. Muss da am Baum noch ein bisschen Erde aufgeschüttet werden? Die letzten beiden Sprossen sehen auch ein bisschen dünn aus...aber FETT. Freu mich schon auf die nächste Session!


----------



## HeavyBiker (27. Oktober 2010)

ja ich hoff auch das das mal ne weile stehen bleibt... wegen der letzten 2 bretter... net genug mitgebrachte am start, deswegen "suchen und finden"  ... hält aber einwandfrei 
bin das bestimmt 10 mal gefahren ... die anfahrt klappt gut muß keine erde mehr hin aber ist ein klein wenig tricky 
bin 1 mal mit dem lenker am baum hängen geblieben was nen kleinen abflug zur folge hatte aber alles halb so wild


----------



## FlyingCruze (29. Oktober 2010)

Hi 

bin Samstag vormittag wieder in HD, Königstuhl Abfahrt und hoffe das erste Mal auch den Gaisberg Trail zu finden und zu befahren. 
Danach weiter nach Kirchheim zu diesem Pumptrack und daaanach auch nach Leimen weiter hoch in den Wald 
um @heavybiker´s Kunstwerk zu bestaunen und zu testen... 

Also falls Interesse besteht einfach hier oder PN um 2gether zu biken un d zu jumpen... 

Greetz


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. Oktober 2010)

würde mich ja gerne anschliesen aber bin heut ab 14 uhr untrerwegs richtung urlaub... (aber hab 2 bikes dabei  )


----------



## FlyingCruze (29. Oktober 2010)

haja dann wünsch ich dir mal viel spass und geile abfahrten... wäre fett wenn du mal ein paar action pics machst und die online stellst 

bis demnächst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingCruze (30. Oktober 2010)

Heeey hab heute endlich zum ersten Mal Königstuhl den Gaisberg_Turm/Aussicht/Trail entdeckt und muss schon sagen also Respekt was da an Abfahrt gayt! 

...hab mich da echt erst mal herangetastet, Wald ist echt nicht dasselbe wie ein sauberer SkatePark/Spot mit Ramps/Halfpipes aus Beton und Stein...

Hab im Wald echt mehr Respekt vor Sprüngen wegen Bäumen, Ästen, Steinen, loser Erde, Wurzeln etc. 
also ziemlich Neuland für mich!

hey thx an driest 
der mir mal etwas verständlich beschrieben hat wie ich diesen Trail finde... 

hab auch den "tiny" ;-) Pumptrack in Kirchheim/Rohrbach heute mittag entdeckt, war ganz lustig 

greeetz


----------



## driest (31. Oktober 2010)

FlyingCruze schrieb:


> Heeey hab heute endlich zum ersten Mal Königstuhl den Gaisberg_Turm/Aussicht/Trail entdeckt und muss schon sagen also Respekt was da an Abfahrt gayt!
> 
> ...hab mich da echt erst mal herangetastet, Wald ist echt nicht dasselbe wie ein sauberer SkatePark/Spot mit Ramps/Halfpipes aus Beton und Stein...
> 
> ...


Hey, super das es diesmal geklappt hat 
Das ist so ziemlich die geilste strecke auf dem KS, danke an thorsten, der sie mir gezeigt hat. Hoffentlich schaffen wir es die woche da mal gemeinsam drauf, hab so unglaublich entzug


----------



## FlyingCruze (31. Oktober 2010)

Haja cool dann meld dich die Woche einfach mal... 

wie gesagt ich hab ja frei 

greetz


----------



## mcgable (5. November 2010)

aaalso - da das HT Treffen im Pfälzerwald abgesagt wurde,
wie wäre es mit einer KS/WS Runde am Samstag Vormittag,
*vor* dem Regen


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. November 2010)

sehr gerne, aber vor ca 10.30- 11 uhr denk ich komm ich hier net weg...

ich geb nochmal laut wegen uhrzeit ... aber fahren will ich 100%


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. November 2010)

bin nun doch etwas flexibler bei der abfahrt 
sag mal ne uhrzeit wann du los willst und wohin die reise gehen soll...

kommt noch wer mit morgen? (driest... ich seh du bist online  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driest (5. November 2010)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> bin nun doch etwas flexibler bei der abfahrt
> sag mal ne uhrzeit wann du los willst und wohin die reise gehen soll...
> 
> kommt noch wer mit morgen? (driest... ich seh du bist online  )


Hehe, ja ich verfolge euch hier schon ganz neidisch 
Irgendwie komm ich aber seit Wochen nichtmehr zum radeln, hab Diplomarbeitsmäßig zu viel zu tun und muss am WE meine Oma besuchen die wird 89 

Aber das Wetter ist im Moment echt fies gut


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. November 2010)

hmmm ... na dann biste entschuldigt  oma´s gehen vor


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. November 2010)

@ .floe.

hier mal ein bild von der anfahrt auf den kleinen holzshoredropschlagmichtot ... geht wirklich gut zu fahren


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. November 2010)

von mir aus auch 9 uhr abfahrt richtung willingen ... ich fahr... nehm dann aber das bighit mit 

also los ... vorschläge ,uhrzeit, ort


----------



## mcgable (5. November 2010)

Willingen  nää, ca. 10 Uhr Richtung WS ist jetzt der Plan


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. November 2010)

ok... 10.30 - 10.45 uhr an der zollstock hütte wo wir uns das letzte mal getroffen haben ja?
wenn nicht schreibs hier rein mit änderungswunsch , ich check das dann so spätestens 8.30 morgen früh.
wenn nix mehr hier steht nehm ich ort und zeit als fix


----------



## mcgable (6. November 2010)

weiß leider immer noch nicht genau welche Route wir nehmen ... eventuell treffen wir uns erst oben? Muss mal gerade telefonieren ... mist, geht keiner dran, die pennen wohl noch alle


----------



## HeavyBiker (6. November 2010)

so... alle am schlafen und ich zeit für pc 

trotz das die lines heut sehr gut unter laub versteckt waren fand ich es ne sehr geile runde 
hier mal par eindrücke


----------



## .floe. (7. November 2010)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> @ .floe.
> 
> hier mal ein bild von der anfahrt auf den kleinen holzshoredropschlagmichtot ... geht wirklich gut zu fahren



Sieht immer noch spannend aus - leider war ich seit unserem letzten Treffen nicht mehr oben 
Momentan isses eh schei***, weil es so früh dunkel wird und sich eine Tour nach dem Arbeiten nicht mehr lohnt. Ausserdem kein Urlaub mehr bis Weihnachten. Und die Wochenenden sind voll, da ich meiner Liebsten in Mainz beim Diplom helfe. Wenn ich in der nächsten Zeit zum Biken komme, dann nur spontan. So wie letztes Wochenende, wo ich mit nem Kumpel bei Ziegelhausen ein paar Sachen in den Wald gebaut hab


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. November 2010)

heut einfach mal den trail abgerollt um die langeweile zu vertreiben...  die 3 milliarden blätter waren allerdings wie schmierseife ^^
speed und performance rekorde wurden sicher keine gebrochen aber ich war wenigstens bissi drausen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .floe. (11. November 2010)

Welche Blätter? Ich seh keine Blätter


----------



## mcgable (11. November 2010)

meeeeeep - falsches Rad


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. November 2010)

mcgable schrieb:


> meeeeeep - falsches Rad



jaaaaa altaaa... pass auf was ich dir sage wenn du mit deinem ufo kommst ... wann isses fertig?
losloslos mach hinne


----------



## mcgable (11. November 2010)

yoooo, dann machen wa nochn Fred auf: 'Freeride Softtail treffen um HD'    Beim UFO fehlt nur noch dieser blöde Umwerferturm  E-Type Umwerfer geht da wohl nicht so ohne weiteres, sonst wäre das ja ne Alternative gewesen. Aber vielleicht 'rolle' ich das Ding trotzdem mal am Samstag den Berg runter. Auch wenn natürlich die Gefahr besteht, dass die Kette dann ständig abfliegt.


----------



## driest (11. November 2010)

Muhaha, bei dem rutschigen Untergrund sei dir verziehen das Hardtail zuhause gelassen zu haben, das sieht ja teuflisch glatt aus


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. November 2010)

hi leute...

also ich hab mal wetter.com geschaut und am sonntag morgen soll es regenfrei und sogar etwas sonnig sein 

also wer hat bock zum biken... sozusagen sonntagsnurderfrühevogelfängtdenwurm 
will gegen 8 uhr hier zuhause los, entweder auf dden ws und dann da par mal hoch und runter oder den ks hoch und dann richtung leimen runter und unten in leimen noch ein weilchen an dem bike spot spielen


----------



## mcgable (11. November 2010)

warum erst Sonntag? Sonntag kann ich eher nicht ... fahre auf jeden Fall am Samstag


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. November 2010)

mir hat sich eben auch grad ein samstag zeitfenster aufgetan... so gegen 11 uhr könnt ich wohl loslegen 

aber sag mal warum regnets bei deinem wetterdienst net und bei meinem schon


----------



## mcgable (11. November 2010)

ich nehm immer den Wetterdienst mit dem schönen Wetter   
ok.. 11 Uhr -> KS -> GB? Wo treffen? Wieder oben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (11. November 2010)

ich würde eher sagen wieder ws ... ks und gb sind iwie total glitschig und net schön zu fahren


----------



## mcgable (11. November 2010)

ok, soll mir recht sein, dann halt WS, vielleicht schaffen es mein Spezies ja diesmal mit zu kommen  Treffen dann 11 Uhr am Zollstock?


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. November 2010)

ich denk das sollte drinn sein  ... ich geb aber nochmal laut


----------



## mcgable (12. November 2010)

aber: EGAL  


EDIT: ... jetzt ist der wahrscheinlichkeitstheoretische Niederschlag wieder bei 30%  wir bewegen uns anscheinend an der Grenze zweier Tiefdruckgebiete :





EDIT 2: Bei mir verschiebt es sich um ca. 30 min. nach hinte, d.h. ca. 11:30 Uhr Zollstock ...


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. November 2010)

hmm... ok also zeit gelockt... 11.30 am zollstock

und bring ja gutes wetter mit von deiner gutwetterseite 
achja ich werd wohl mit dem "falschen bike" kommen...
das chameleon steht frisch geputzt in der garage und das "falsche bike" is noch total eingesaut von gestern, dann muß ich net 2 bikes putzen


----------



## mcgable (12. November 2010)

.... hauptsache bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (12. November 2010)

na mit dem auto lässt sich der "wallride" auch so schlecht fahren


----------



## mcgable (12. November 2010)

ich hab' dann eventuell auch das falsche bike dabei:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/779664
mal schauen .... is' schon arg schwer die Kiste.


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. November 2010)

hi hi .... gespannt bin 

vieleicht nehm ich dann auch meinen tiefkampfbomber mit... dann ist aber teilweise schieben angesagt ...


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. November 2010)

moin moin 
na... die schweren kisten oder light?


----------



## mcgable (13. November 2010)

muss noch mal die Schaltung checken, aber ich denke ja ....


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. November 2010)

dann gib mir bis bitte spätestens 10.30 bescheid welches arbeitsgerät


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. November 2010)

so... und hier auch noch damits die örtliche fraktion auch sieht


----------



## mcgable (18. November 2010)

aaalter - Video gut, aber Fully geht ja gar nicht


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. November 2010)

...zu poden mit dem purchen...
irgendwann mach ich doch noch nen "hinten auch gefedert treffen rund um HD" fred auf damit ich das dort posten kann


----------



## driest (18. November 2010)

Heieiei sieht das glitschig aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcgable (18. November 2010)

Samstag vormittag, ab 9 Uhr KS oder WS ... wer ist dabei?


----------



## mcgable (1. Dezember 2010)

Samstag ... oder Sonntag, SnowFreeHardTailRide am KS oder WS.
Wer ist dabei?


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. Dezember 2010)

ich ich ich .... naja biken will ich auf jeden fall nur weiß ich noch net wann ich kann... 
wetterradar sagt eigentlich samstag morgens das beste wetter... hab aber keine ahnung ob ich da kann...
ich werds sobal wie möglich kund tun


----------



## mcgable (1. Dezember 2010)

ja, und ich hab bis dahin hoffntlisch mein Knie Wärmer


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. Dezember 2010)

besser ist das ... zur not tuns ja auch die knie schoner
ich fahr jetzt schon über ner woche mit langen tighten hosen und dann die braune regenhose drüber ... achja und mit winter handschuhen


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. Dezember 2010)

btw... ich wäre für ws


----------



## mcgable (1. Dezember 2010)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> besser ist das ... zur not tuns ja auch die knie schoner
> ich fahr jetzt schon über ner woche mit langen tighten hosen und dann die braune regenhose drüber ... achja und mit winter handschuhen


... und ich fahre schon über ne Woche gar nicht  das muss sich ändern, egal wie kalt ...
WS ist OK für mich.


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. Dezember 2010)




----------



## HeavyBiker (3. Dezember 2010)

ALSO ... morgen 11.45 uhr zum weißen stein, treffen am zollstock... sonst noch wer dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcgable (3. Dezember 2010)

'weißer' Stein = Schnee  freu mich schon


----------



## roischiffer (3. Dezember 2010)

mcgable schrieb:


> 'weißer' Stein = Schnee  freu mich schon



Weißer Stein am 4.12.= Schlachtbuffet  freu mich noch viel mehr


----------



## Dddakk (3. Dezember 2010)

@roischiffer
Probier die Bäggscher un die Zickenpeitschen. Legger!


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. Dezember 2010)

hi leuts

hatte heut net viel zeit und war bissi spielen am spot in leimen... hab da ne "neue" line gefunden wenn ihr die seht fällt euch ein ei aus der hose 
da ist teils echt technik und dicke eier gefragt und das beste ist die line ist ziemlich lang und man ist über den forstweg wieder sehr schnell nach oben gestrampelt 

nur stellenweise müssten die shores etwas gewartet werden und vieleicht ein bischen erde geschaufelt werden aber dann ist das echt klasse


----------



## mcgable (17. Dezember 2010)

.. kalt, kälter, biken, .. 

Morgen, Samstag, den 18.12.2010 gegen 11 Uhr -> KS -> GS ?

Wer ist dabei 

PS. Schneeflöckchen Weißröckchen


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. Dezember 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (27. Dezember 2010)

Wie oft noch?


----------



## Levty (27. Dezember 2010)

Hehe


----------



## mcgable (15. Januar 2011)

Endlich Sommer


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Januar 2011)

jup ... sonntag wird der ks gebiked... noch wer dabei?


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Januar 2011)

also ... 10.30 oben an der platform


----------



## mcgable (16. Januar 2011)

hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht heute 
obwohl meine Kondition nach Winter bzw. Verletzungspause war eher


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. Januar 2011)

ich fands heut ultra geil

... trotz meinem etwas stürmischen parken am baum 

fäääääät


----------



## Unicum79 (20. Januar 2011)

Sooo. Richtig gelandet. Danke für den Hinweis. Ich würde gerne nächstes Mal mit. Ich halte einfach mal den "Fred" hier im Auge...


----------



## mcgable (21. Januar 2011)

..soooo, also ich kann Samstag *oder *Sonntag, am besten Vormittags aber nicht *zu *früh  ... is' zwar kühl *aber *trocken 










Grüße
Matthias


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. Januar 2011)

ich würde ja gerne aber samstag steht bei mir erhaltungstraining auf dem programm... so ca 40km mit puls net über etwa 100-110 und sonntag bin ich dann am racen 

ich würde samstag nur ganz früh können so ab 8 oder 8.30 und dann auch so max 1,5-2h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcgable (21. Januar 2011)

immer diese Racer


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. Januar 2011)

erstes event dieses jahr... bin schon ganz wuschig


----------



## mcgable (21. Januar 2011)

.... also ich werde dann höchstwahrscheinlich am Sonntag gegen 11 Uhr von Heidelberg Richtung WS oder KS fahren, technisch hoch und spaßig runter, so wie immer  ohne Stress  ....

Edit: eventuell sind noch ein zwei _'Nicht-Forum-Biker'_ dabei ... mal schauen


----------



## freiraum (23. Januar 2011)

Mit dir fahr ich noch mal, Mr. McGable


----------



## mcgable (23. Januar 2011)

dito , nächster Termin, wenn nix dazwischen kommt, oder Wetter total sche*** ist wäre bei mir der nächste Samstag, am besten auch wieder Vormittags, WS oder KS oder ?? --- egal , hauptsach Spazzz


----------



## freiraum (23. Januar 2011)

Allright, Samstag ist geblockt, gerne auch schon ab 10 Uhr.
... wie wär's mit WS und der Abfahrt zur Burg? Die Tour war genau so wie ich's mag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich brauch mehr Protektoren


----------



## mcgable (23. Januar 2011)

Protektoren schaden auf jeden Fall nicht 
... ok, Samstag WS -> Burg(en) .... und dann noch Linie 39  - oder doch lieber Indoorbiergarten


----------



## freiraum (23. Januar 2011)

Von 10 Uhr bis maximal 15 Uhr dürfte sich doch was machen lassen.
Würde gerne mal die andere Strecke nach Dossenheim zur Burg testen. Wenn wir nicht wieder stundenlang im Wald rumstehen und quatschen dürfte ne 39er noch drin sein.
... das muss ich erst mal vom Familienrat absegnen lassen. 

Der Herr Kontragonist ist wohl nächstes Wochenende leider nicht dabei.


----------



## HeavyBiker (24. Januar 2011)

... mist und ausgerechnet samstag muß ich auch mal wieder was arbeiten 
geht net auch sonntag recht früh so für 2-3 stunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcgable (24. Januar 2011)

Sonntag wurde mir von der 'Rennleitung' komplett gestrichen .... Familientag  ... naja, auch schön


----------



## freiraum (24. Januar 2011)

mcgable schrieb:


> Sonntag wurde mir von der 'Rennleitung' komplett gestrichen .... Familientag  ... naja, auch schön



dito


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. Januar 2011)

hi leute...

fahrt ihr morgen? eventl. hätt ich morgen doch zeit... falls ihr ne runde dreht ab wann soll das sein und wo treffpunkt?


----------



## mcgable (28. Januar 2011)

so wie es aussieht treffen wir uns gegen 10 Uhr hier und fahren dann Richtung WS


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. Januar 2011)

cool ... ich versuch da zu sein... du weist aber das da oben ca 10-15cm schnee sind !?


----------



## mcgable (28. Januar 2011)

ja, ich habs gesehen - von weitem. Sieht schön aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (28. Januar 2011)

vor 3 tagen sahs auch schön aus ... nur zum fahren eigentlich zu pampig 
weis nur net wie es im mom aussieht...


----------



## mcgable (28. Januar 2011)

wir werden es er*fahren*


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. Januar 2011)

wow... cooles wortspiel altaa  ... also werd auf jeden fall versuchen da zu sein, wenn ich 5 nach net da bin ists leider nix geworden


----------



## Tobsn (28. Januar 2011)

Kommen gerade vom WS.
Ist gut zu fahren, ne mega Gaudi.
Sind die FR Abfahrt nach Dossenheim gefahren, war nur eine Spur vor uns.


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. Januar 2011)

hey cool danke für die info


----------



## Dddakk (28. Januar 2011)

..na und wer hatte den Virgintrail heute früh?


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. Januar 2011)

... aha ... der unheimliche deflorierer war wieder unterwegs


----------



## Tobsn (29. Januar 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..na und wer hatte den Virgintrail heute früh?


Sah nach ner glücklichen Spur aus, der man das Grinsen des Erzeuger ansehen konnte. 
Aber warum bist erst auf Höhe Skipiste eingestiegen?
Oben war noch viiiiiel mehr Schnee.
Haben wir das mit dem deflorieren für dich erledigt.
Heute gab es da auch noch einiges zu tun. 

Gruß an die zwei Kollegen  von heute.
Mir geht das Bild von dem Biker in Bib-Shirts oben am WS nicht mehr aus dem Kopf. :frost:


----------



## mcgable (29. Januar 2011)

.. ja, schee wars, Sonne und Schnee  
Hätte ich doch mehr Zeit gehabt  
Nächstes WE gerne wieder  vielleicht dann mal KS+GB?


----------



## Tobsn (29. Januar 2011)

mcgable schrieb:


> .. ja, schee wars, Sonne und Schnee
> Hätte ich doch mehr Zeit gehabt
> Nächstes WE gerne wieder  vielleicht dann mal KS+GB?


Wo, was ist GB?

Ich war noch auf dem Ölberg und bin noch rüber zum Schanzenkopf.
War wirklich super zu fahren, einfach genial heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (29. Januar 2011)

na toll und ich lieg hier mit angina und knapp 39 fieber flach


----------



## mcgable (29. Januar 2011)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Wo, was ist GB?


das hier


HeavyBiker schrieb:


> na toll und ich lieg hier mit angina und knapp 39 fieber flach


oje ... gute Besserung!


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. Januar 2011)

danke danke... hoffe das ich vieleicht bis zum nächsten we wieder fit bin


----------



## Tobsn (31. Januar 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> na toll und ich lieg hier mit angina und knapp 39 fieber flach



Von mir auch gute Besserung. 




.


----------



## mcgable (3. Februar 2011)

Samstag oder Sonntag
WS+ÖB oder KS+GB
... wer ist dabei?


----------



## rmfausi (3. Februar 2011)

Hi HT-Biker,
darf ich auch mit'm CC-Fully mit?  Mein HT ist leider noch nicht startklar. Ich würde eher Sa. als So. können. Wo und wann wird Treffpunkt sein? Gruss rmfausi


----------



## HeavyBiker (3. Februar 2011)

aaaaalso.....

ich denk bin bis samstag wieder einigermasen fit zum biken und würde das auch gerne tun 
vieleicht ganz cool wieder 10 uhr treffpunkt da an der brücke in hd und dann zum  ws fahren usw.


----------



## HeavyBiker (3. Februar 2011)

mcgable schrieb:


> so wie es aussieht treffen wir uns gegen 10 Uhr hier und fahren dann Richtung WS



DEN treffpunkt mein ich


----------



## freiraum (3. Februar 2011)

Bin am Wochenende nicht da. Nächstes Wochenende aber wieder auf jeden Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcgable (3. Februar 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> DEN treffpunkt mein ich


ok, sagen wir Samstag 10:15 Uhr ... bin dabei


----------



## HeavyBiker (3. Februar 2011)

word ... 10.15 anner brück


----------



## rmfausi (3. Februar 2011)

Ok, werde auch kommen. 

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## HeavyBiker (3. Februar 2011)

alles klaro sin mer schon mal 3


----------



## Tobsn (4. Februar 2011)

Freut euch auf morgen. 
Mei war das glitschig heut, 
sahen aus wie Sau, 
aber mÃ¶rder SpaÃ hatâs gemacht.


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. Februar 2011)

jo wirklich rutschig... mich hats sogar 2 mal auf ner popligen forstautobahn wegen glatteis heut gelegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (4. Februar 2011)

Forstautobahn war heute wirklich was für Fortgeschrittene.
Wir haben uns da lieber an die Trails gehalten. 
Aber auch die waren ... naja ... witzig.


----------



## mcgable (4. Februar 2011)

oje, ich glaube das ist nix für mich, meine Schulter tut ja immer noch weh, von meinem Sturz Anfang Dezember ... ob Sonntag der Schnee-Eis-Matsch wohl schon weg ist?


----------



## rmfausi (4. Februar 2011)

Hi,
war heute auch auf dem KS unterwegs. War schon etwas komisch.
Eine Mischung aus Schneematsch, Eis und sonstigen Gemeinheiten wie bergauf schieben. Ich habe vom Guru Fat Alberts bekommen und gegen meine Nobbys getauscht. Bin mal gespannt wie es morgen wird. 

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. Februar 2011)

mcgable schrieb:


> oje, ich glaube das ist nix für mich, meine Schulter tut ja immer noch weh, von meinem Sturz Anfang Dezember ... ob Sonntag der Schnee-Eis-Matsch wohl schon weg ist?



also ich hab mich dann heut an den spot in leimen verkrümelt und bin auf halber höhe zum ks umgedreht 

wenn du willst können wir da hin oder wir machen ne lustige cc runde 

oder halt am sonntag , nur kann ich net versprechen ob ich da kann...


----------



## rmfausi (4. Februar 2011)

Hallo Heavybiker,
was gibts da in Leimen zu sehen bzw. zum fahren, ich war da noch nie? Ist vielleicht wirklich eine Option für morgen. 

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. Februar 2011)

is kein langes zusammenhängdes stück... sind ein par anlieger , par sprünge , weiter oben bissi speed trail, nen kleinen shore zum runter springen...
man kann schon so 2-3 stunden zeit dort verbringen und bissi an seiner technik feilen und spass haben usw. ist aber keinesfalls ne tour mit abfahrt oder so


----------



## rmfausi (4. Februar 2011)

Ok, schaun mer mal. Können wir morgen recht spontan entscheiden. 

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. Februar 2011)

spontan is eher schlecht bei mir, wäre sogar mit auto nach hd gekommen weil mein zeitplan davor schon ziemlich eng ist


----------



## mcgable (4. Februar 2011)

OK, also ich habe mich gerade für Sonntag entschieden und hoffe, dass die Trails dann nicht mehr so vereist sind ... mal schauen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. Februar 2011)

ok dann versuch ich auch sonntag... hast ne ungefähres zeitfenster?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcgable (4. Februar 2011)

würde sagen zwischen 10 und 16 Uhr, maximal 4 Stunden ... ja die Rennleitung ist streng


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. Februar 2011)

also bei uns is sonntag ab 10 uhr saisonstartfest von juniors handball jugend verein.
danach wäre ich dann frei. ich denk so 2 stunden wird das gehen... falls du bis 12 uhr nix von mir gehört hast (hier oder handy) gehts wohl leider länger und ich bin dann raus 

... morgen mach ich dann mal schöne flache GA1 runde  ... waden wollen auch mal wieder geärgert werden


----------



## rmfausi (5. Februar 2011)

Dann werde ich heute alleine fahren. 

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## mcgable (5. Februar 2011)

Viel Spaß und berichte uns bitte vom Zustand der Trails.
Ich mache dann heute meinen Familien Tag, das muss auch sein.


----------



## rmfausi (5. Februar 2011)

Also zuerst, ganz oben war ich nicht. Ich bin über Handschuhsheim ins Mühltal wollte dann auf den WS. Ab ca. 350-400Hm ist der Schnee zu Eis gefroren. Mit einem gewissen Ehrgeiz kann man auch weiter fahren, darauf hatte ich aber keine grosse Lust mehr nach dem Tag gestern. Bin dann rüber zur Holdermanns Eiche und über Trails zur Thinkstätte weiter zur Schlossberghütte. Weiter gings über den V-Weg und Trails zur Hirschgasse. War alles so gut wie schnee- und eisfrei, wie zu erwarten ist der Boden stellenweise recht angefeuchtet matschig , aber gut fahrbar. Ich denke Morgen wird nochmals einiges an Schnee und Eis wegtauen. War eigentlich eine schöne Tour, bin ein paar meinerseits unbekannte Trails gefahren.  Wünsche euch morgen eine schöne Ausfahrt.

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## fairplay911 (5. Februar 2011)

Am Königstuhl sieht es ähnlich aus - wen´s interressiert...ab Blockhütte sind die Trails sehr sehr eisig und wo es nicht eisig ist, ist der Waldboden tief schlammig.
ich hatte mich bereits gewundert wieso mich die Leut in der Weststadt so anstarren  aber beim Klamotten und Rad putzen war es mir dann klar.
Aber Spaßfaktor war dennoch hoch


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. Februar 2011)

erstmal danke für die beiden "wetter und zustandsberichte" 
am ks ab blockhütte hochzus eisig würde heisen das der gaisberg eisfrei ist?


----------



## fairplay911 (5. Februar 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> erstmal danke für die beiden "wetter und zustandsberichte"
> am ks ab blockhütte hochzus eisig würde heisen das der gaisberg eisfrei ist?


Yes!!!!! aber wie erwähnt dafür schlammig und schwammig - aber mit den richtigen Reifen sollte das passen und am besten hinterher mitsamt Bike und Klamotten duschen


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. Februar 2011)

swampthing sollte es richten 
und hinterher gibts einfach ne fette dusche im garten mit schlauch für reiter und ross


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (6. Februar 2011)

Hallo mcgable & HeavyBiker,
könnt ihr vielleicht kurz berichten wie es war. Ich denke Mo. oder Di. wird sowieso alles schnee- und eisfrei sein. Ich werde heute Richtung Weinheim unterwegs sein. Viel Spass und einen schönen Tag.

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## mcgable (6. Februar 2011)

... hier der Bericht:
Am KS alles Schnee- und Eisfrei, aber teilweise noch recht klebriger, schmieriger, rutschiger Matsch und weicher Boden. Wenn es jetzt noch, wie angekündigt, ein paar Tage trocken bleibt, dann


----------



## rmfausi (6. Februar 2011)

Danke für den Bericht. Heute wars bei mir auch schnee-und eisfrei mit gleichen matschigen Wegebedinungen wie am KS. Sind von Weinheim zur Stiefelhütte gefahren. Ich möchte am Mi. nach dem Geschäft nämlich auf den Weissen Stein und am Fr. auf den Königsstuhl, meine für den letzten Fr. geplante Tour fertigfahren. 

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## mcgable (10. Februar 2011)

Hi Leutz,
ich kann am Samstag Nachmittag ab 14 Uhr bis Sonnenuntergang.
Wer will mit?
Grüße
Matthias


----------



## rmfausi (11. Februar 2011)

Hi Matthias,
ich kann am Samstag leider nicht mit, Familientag.

Gruss Rainer


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. Februar 2011)

... muß mal schauen was die rennleitung meint aber bock hab ich auf jeden fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (11. Februar 2011)

Also gestern Nacht war es wirklich gut zu fahren und schön warm.
Allerdings regnet es ja schon wieder. 
Drum ist am WE die andere Rheinseite angesagt.
Solltet ihr auch mal versuchen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. Februar 2011)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Drum ist am WE die andere Rheinseite angesagt.
> Solltet ihr auch mal versuchen.



wo meinste? ... hab eigentlich bock gehabt morgen den ws zu fahren, war da schon länger nimmer 

@mcg

wo wolltest du morgen hin? hab grad keine ahnung wos gut ist war schon länger nimmer ganz oben auf den bergen da ich viel GA gefahren bin und viel hier zwischen nußloch und leimen unterwegs war um eventuelle neue spots zu checken


----------



## baiker007 (11. Februar 2011)

sorry an alle das ich nicht mehr zurück geschrieben hab wegen weinheim

ich sage euch bescheid wenn ich gehe 
dann aber auch wirklich


----------



## mcgable (11. Februar 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:
			
		

> wo wolltest du morgen hin? hab grad keine ahnung wos gut ist war schon länger nimmer ganz oben auf den bergen da ich viel GA gefahren bin und viel hier zwischen nußloch und leimen unterwegs war um eventuelle neue spots zu checken


Hi Thorsten,
KS oder WS ist mir _eigentlich_ egal, wobei GB wäre schon *cool* 
Was ist eigentlich GA? 


			
				baiker007 schrieb:
			
		

> sorry an alle das ich nicht mehr zurück geschrieben hab wegen weinheim
> ich sage euch bescheid wenn ich gehe
> dann aber auch wirklich


jaa, Weinheim wir kommen


----------



## baiker007 (11. Februar 2011)

aber nächste zeit würde nur mit dem fully gehen und da bin ich noch so unsicher beim springen. deswegen müsst ihr euch leider gedulden. 
für alle die net wissen wie der weinheimer trail aussieht
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=822CYwqCyk4"]YouTube        - Crazy Hardtail Freeride Run with Dirtbike[/nomedia]


----------



## mcgable (11. Februar 2011)

baiker007 schrieb:
			
		

> aber nächste zeit würde nur mit dem fully gehen und da bin ich noch so unsicher beim springen. deswegen müsst ihr euch leider gedulden.
> für alle die net wissen wie der weinheimer trail aussieht
> YouTube        - Crazy Hardtail Freeride Run with Dirtbike


Fully?!? ... naja, hab ja jetzt auch eins  aber Hardtail bleibt  und beim springen hab ich da eh noch keinen Unterschied gemerkt außer das beim Fully der Hinterreifen an den Sattel kam .. bzzzzt


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. Februar 2011)

baiker007 schrieb:


> aber nächste zeit würde nur mit dem fully gehen und da bin ich noch so unsicher beim springen. deswegen müsst ihr euch leider gedulden.
> für alle die net wissen wie der weinheimer trail aussieht
> YouTube        - Crazy Hardtail Freeride Run with Dirtbike



aaaa genau da will ich hin 
schick mir mal pn wo das genau ist oder wie wir das finden können...
notfalls schau mal bei google maps und mach ein x dahin wo es losgeht


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. Februar 2011)

mcgable schrieb:


> Hi Thorsten,
> KS oder WS ist mir _eigentlich_ egal, wobei GB wäre schon *cool*
> Was ist eigentlich GA?
> 
> jaa, Weinheim wir kommen



GA ist grundlagenausdauer... bin ja sozusagen schon fast mitten in der marathon saison 

GB dürfte ziemlich matschig/rutschig sein, denke der WS würde da mehr flow bieten oder...


----------



## mcgable (11. Februar 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:
			
		

> GA ist grundlagenausdauer... bin ja sozusagen schon fast mitten in der marathon saison
> GB dürfte ziemlich matschig/rutschig sein, denke der WS würde da mehr flow bieten oder...


GA .. aha, wieder was gelernt 
GB war letzte Woche, direkt nach der Schneeschmelze schon gut fahrbar, jetzt nach einer Woche relativer Trockenheit ... aber WS ist auch *ok*.


----------



## baiker007 (11. Februar 2011)

Also ich hab nur des fully von nem kumpel ausgeliehen. Ich fahr doch kein fully 
Ich hab vergessen wie man da hochkommt, da wollt ich halt einem kumpel mitnehmen. Der weiß den weg. Ich kann ihn mal fragen dann sag ich grad bescheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baiker007 (11. Februar 2011)

Der unterschied ist das beim fully des viel frontlastiger spring und ich net so hoch fliegen kann. Wer mich kennt wie ich am gaißberg mit dem HT springe ( da sagen mir alle des is voll abnormal wie ich da springe ) Da ist des mit dem fully ein unterschied ( schon die 4kg )


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. Februar 2011)

mcgable schrieb:


> GA .. aha, wieder was gelernt
> GB war letzte Woche, direkt nach der Schneeschmelze schon gut fahrbar, jetzt nach einer Woche relativer Trockenheit ... aber WS ist auch *ok*.



also dann morgen an dem punkt mit dem X ja? (bei der brücke) 14 uhr?

eventuell hab ich da schon rausgefunden wie wir vom ws zum weinheim trail kommen


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. Februar 2011)

baiker007 schrieb:


> Der unterschied ist das beim fully des viel frontlastiger spring und ich net so hoch fliegen kann. Wer mich kennt wie ich am gaißberg mit dem HT springe ( da sagen mir alle des is voll abnormal wie ich da springe ) Da ist des mit dem fully ein unterschied ( schon die 4kg )



ist ne einstellungssache des dämpfers... wenn er zu schnell ausfedert hat es die tendenz zum kopflastig springen (also hang zur nose landung) wenn der dämpfer zu langsam ausfedert springst eher hecklastig (also  landung eher auf dem hinterrad)
auserdem kann es bei zu weicher feder (oder zu wenig druck bei luftdämpfer) passieren das das heck beim absprung einsackt und du so auch weniger höhe gewinnst...


----------



## Tobsn (12. Februar 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ... wie wir vom ws zum weinheim trail kommen



Einfach dem Roten Balken (Odenwald/Vogesen Wanderweg) folgen. 

Ist aber schon ein Stück.


----------



## mcgable (12. Februar 2011)

*ok* .. 14 Uhr am Wehr -> WS -> xx


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Februar 2011)

OK ... 14 uhr am X


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Februar 2011)

war spitzenmäßig heut 

nur weinheim haben wir uns noch etwas aufgehoben wenn etwas mehr zeit zur verfügung steht


----------



## baiker007 (13. Februar 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ist ne einstellungssache des dämpfers... wenn er zu schnell ausfedert hat es die tendenz zum kopflastig springen (also hang zur nose landung) wenn der dämpfer zu langsam ausfedert springst eher hecklastig (also  landung eher auf dem hinterrad)
> auserdem kann es bei zu weicher feder (oder zu wenig druck bei luftdämpfer) passieren das das heck beim absprung einsackt und du so auch weniger höhe gewinnst...


 
Also ich fahr tendenziell mit schneller zugstufe. Der sag ist um 10 - 15 % sonst schlägt er bei meiner aggresiven fahrweiße durch.


Ach in weinheim liegen bei Roadgap stämme und äste und so


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. Februar 2011)

so... mission erfolgreich,

weinheim trail gefunden und probegefahren  

... sehr geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcgable (14. Februar 2011)

cool .. keine Stämme, Äste und so ... ?


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. Februar 2011)

an einer stelle ja , richtig fette stämme... aber kann man drumrum fahren 

war mit dem auto dort , vom parkplatz aus max. 20 min bis trail anfang  , aber wenn mit bus oder bahn denke ich von haltestelle aus bis trail bestimmt 45-60min


----------



## baiker007 (14. Februar 2011)

der trail is fett oder ?


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. Februar 2011)

ja sehr geil


----------



## baiker007 (14. Februar 2011)

wie hast du den trail gefunden ?


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. Februar 2011)

hab noch etwas "nachgeforscht" und mir aus verschiedenen andeutungen was zusammengereimt und dann den entscheidenten hinweis in einem wanderforum gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (14. Februar 2011)

Für einen "Freeride Hardtail treffen"-Fred ist das ein sehr schönes Bild.


----------



## lomo (14. Februar 2011)

Thema verfehlt. Setzen. Sechs.


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. Februar 2011)

hö... ich hatte net gesagt das ich mim HT dort war... bei "erstbefahrungen" hab ich gerne das fully dabei , das verzeiht dann doch eher die ein oder andere doofe weil unbekannte landung 

und das bild hab ich nur rangehängt damit man sieht das ich da war


----------



## Kelme (14. Februar 2011)

Niemals rechtfertigen. Niemals!


----------



## lomo (14. Februar 2011)

Den nächsten Thread gekapert.
Los, weiter geht's ...


----------



## mcgable (14. Februar 2011)

.. war ja auch 'rund um Weinheim'


----------



## freiraum (15. Februar 2011)

Wenn er wenigstens den Dämpfer hinten zu gemacht hätte, dann wär's ja fast, aber so ...


----------



## Dddakk (15. Februar 2011)

@heavybiker

Verrat nicht so viel, die Jungs haben sich da echt Mühe gemacht und es ist wohl auch geduldet. 

Tipp. Fahr mal ab Dossenheim den Burgenweg = blaues "B".


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Februar 2011)

nö nö ... mehr wird net verraten


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Februar 2011)

is heut mittag so ab 15 uhr zufällig einer am ks unterwegs? ...
hätt vieleicht bissi zeit und bock zu biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andybopp (18. Februar 2011)

Hoffentlich gehtÂ´s dem bald besser:

Schriesheim / Metropolregion Rheinneckar - Schwere Verletzungen zog sich ein 43-jÃ¤hriger Mountain-Biker bei einem Sturz am Mittwochnachmittag, gegen 17.15 Uhr auf dem Dossenheimer Weg im Bereich âWeiÃer Steinâ zu. Der Mann befuhr Waldwege zwischen Schriesheim und Dossenheim und stÃ¼rzte bei der Talfahrt in Richtung Hauptweg beim Versuch, Ã¼ber eine kÃ¼nstlich errichtete âSchanzeâ zu springen. Er zog sich so schwere RÃ¼ckenverletzungen zu, dass er an der Unfallstelle notÃ¤rztlich versorgt und anschlieÃend stationÃ¤r in eine Klink eingeliefert werden musste.

http://www.luaktiv.de/scripts/cms_rnnews/news.php?id=37984


----------



## Tobsn (18. Februar 2011)

Oh, shit. 
Waren am Mittwoch so gegen 18:30 Uhr im Anstieg von Dossenheim zum WeiÃen Stein und haben auf der gegenÃ¼berliegenden Seite zwei Fahrzeuge mit Blaulicht die TeestraÃe runter fahren gesehenâ¦
Ist immer eine meiner grÃ¶Ãten Ãngste allein nachts im Wald zu liegen.

WÃ¼nsche auf jeden Fall gute Besserung.


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Februar 2011)

ohje... dann mal gute besserung, auch wenn der das hier bestimmt net liest


----------



## freiraum (18. Februar 2011)

Morgen hat meine Rennleitung ein Rennen von 14 bis 17 Uhr freigegeben 

KS oder WS?


----------



## mcgable (18. Februar 2011)

.... morgen und Sonntag bin ich in Norddeutschland, muss passen


----------



## freiraum (18. Februar 2011)

Schade!
Dann nächste Woche wieder


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Februar 2011)

kommt drauf an ob das pfalztreffen sonntag stattfindet ... falls nicht wäre ich morgen dabei


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Februar 2011)

also bis spätestens 12 uhr morgen sollte ich bescheid wissen und dann werd ich hier nochmal reinschreiben...


----------



## Tobsn (19. Februar 2011)

WS? Den gibts glaub ich nicht mehr.
Wollten gestern Abend hoch, war weg. 
Zumindest haben wir ihm bei dem Nebel nicht gesehen.
Abfahrten waren aber umso lustiger, zumal man die Lampe am Lenker wirklich nur auf spar Modus und die am Helm gar nicht gebrauchen konnte.
Und rutschig war es, der Nebel hat gut befeuchtet.

Ich werd heute und morgen trockene Pfalzpädelchen rocken.
Kann ich bei den aktuellen Bedingungen nur empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraum (19. Februar 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> also bis spätestens 12 uhr morgen sollte ich bescheid wissen und dann werd ich hier nochmal reinschreiben...



Allright, ich schau denn noch mal nach.


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. Februar 2011)

... also pfalztreffen findet morgen statt, somit ist heut family tag ... viel spass beim biken leute


----------



## Dddakk (23. Februar 2011)

Andybopp schrieb:


> Hoffentlich geht´s dem bald besser:
> 
> Schriesheim / Metropolregion Rheinneckar - Schwere Verletzungen zog sich ein 43-jähriger Mountain-Biker bei einem Sturz am Mittwochnachmittag, gegen 17.15 Uhr auf dem Dossenheimer Weg im Bereich Weißer Stein zu. Der Mann befuhr Waldwege zwischen Schriesheim und Dossenheim und stürzte bei der Talfahrt in Richtung Hauptweg beim Versuch, über eine künstlich errichtete Schanze zu springen. Er zog sich so schwere Rückenverletzungen zu, dass er an der Unfallstelle notärztlich versorgt und anschließend stationär in eine Klink eingeliefert werden musste.
> 
> http://www.luaktiv.de/scripts/cms_rnnews/news.php?id=37984



Gar nicht gut. Schwere innere Verletzungen und Wirbelsäule. War/ist(?) sediert.


----------



## freiraum (23. Februar 2011)

So ein Mist!


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. Februar 2011)

ach du lieber gott


----------



## Dddakk (23. Februar 2011)

Ich höre gerade, eine OP ist gelungen. Morgen erfahre ich mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (23. Februar 2011)

ich kenn den menschen zwar net aber ich drück ganz feste die daumen !!!


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. Februar 2011)

achja war heut mit der XC maschine oben am KS.... alter war das kalt  ...brrr


----------



## freiraum (24. Februar 2011)

Wann habt ihr am Samstag und/oder Sonntag Zeit und wie lange?
Hätte Bock auf eine große und ausgiebige Tour de Roche Blanc =;o)

Treffpunkt Schleuse am Karlstor, Nordufer.
Aufstieg zum WS über Zollstock und dann Abfahrt nach Dossenheim.
In Dossenheim oder Handschuhsheim wieder hoch zum WS und dann entweder die lange (10) oder die kurze Abfahrt nach Ziegelhausen runter. Fahrtzeit zwischen 3 bis 5 Stunden, je nach Kondition, Lust und Laune.


----------



## mcgable (24. Februar 2011)

klingt gut ... warum nicht 'chaise du roi' ?


----------



## HeavyBiker (24. Februar 2011)

lust , auf jeden  , muß mal schauen wie ich das mit der rennleitung hinbekommen, tendiere aber eher zu sonntag?!

war gestern mit der XC maschine oben am KS... brrrr war das kalt


----------



## mcgable (24. Februar 2011)

ja dann zieh doch amoal a jäcksche an


----------



## HeavyBiker (24. Februar 2011)

hab grad unterhemd gewechselt für die abfahrt und dachte so lässt sich schön posen


----------



## mcgable (24. Februar 2011)

ach ja, wettertechnich ist der Samstach wohl besser ....


----------



## Tobsn (24. Februar 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ...


"BETTINA, ZIEH DIR BITTE ETWAS AN"
Warum geht mir gerade dieser Song durch den Kopf? 






Wärst mal später gefahren.
Abends wurde es deutlich wärmer, da hättest locker in kurz/kurz fahren können.
Ohne Witz, waren gestern von 17-21 Uhr im Wald und es wurde mit jeder Minute angenehmer.
Die Trails gestern waren eh ein Traum, gefroren und griffig.


----------



## HeavyBiker (24. Februar 2011)

ha ha ... das lied hab ich ja schon ewig nimmer gehört 

das mit den temperaturen hab ich auch so empfunden je später desto besser... war mit junior noch nen "nightride" durchs dorf machen so gegen 19.30uhr und da wars gegen nachmittags schon richtig angenehm

bild hab ich glaub so gegen 16 uhr gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraum (24. Februar 2011)

mcgable schrieb:


> klingt gut ... warum nicht 'chaise du roi' ?



Weil ich grad total auf die Abfahrt nach Dossenheim abfahre 	
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chaise du roi wäre natürlich auch ne Option.


----------



## freiraum (24. Februar 2011)

Übrigens:
Mein iHandy sagt, dasses Sa. Vormittag noch nicht regnen soll.
... erst ab 16 Uhr soll es los gehen.


----------



## Dddakk (24. Februar 2011)

Für Fans des "i" :

http://de.videospiele.yahoo.com/blo...-wollmilchsauipad-2-test-der-anderen-art.html 

  Digges Pedsauge!


----------



## Kontragonist (24. Februar 2011)

freiraum schrieb:


> Wann habt ihr am Samstag und/oder Sonntag Zeit und wie lange?



Ho freiräumer und all ihr anderen,
ich glaub ich bin überreif  am WE wird auf jeden Fall irgendwo reingetreten! Samstag am Wehrsteg? 11:00 Uhr?

Fands letztes Mal riesig und würde mich gern wieder anschließen  ich bin allerdings auf mein 17 kg Freeride _Fully_ angewiesen. Wenn ich euch nicht schnell genug mithalte, dann trennen wir uns einfach unterwegs ... ich nehme einen Arbeitskollegen mit, der wird mir schon Gesellschaft leisten 

Freu mich 
Jo


----------



## freiraum (24. Februar 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Ho freirÃ¤umer und all ihr anderen,
> ich glaub ich bin Ã¼berreif â am WE wird auf jeden Fall irgendwo reingetreten! Samstag am Wehrsteg? 11:00 Uhr?


Klingt gut, muss ich aber selbst noch klÃ¤ren 



> Fandâs letztes Mal riesig und wÃ¼rde mich gern wieder anschlieÃen â ich bin allerdings auf mein 17 kg Freeride _Fully_ angewiesen. Wenn ich euch nicht schnell genug mithalte, dann trennen wir uns einfach unterwegs ... ich nehme einen Arbeitskollegen mit, der wird mir schon Gesellschaft leisten


Soll ich nen Abschleppseil mitnehmen? 
Ist es zu schwer, bist du zu schwach 


... ich hab heut nur dumme SprÃ¼che am Start, freu mich aber trotzdem mal wieder mit euch unterwegs zu sein!

McGable, was sagt die Rennleitung?


----------



## Kontragonist (24. Februar 2011)

freiraum schrieb:


> Klingt gut, muss ich aber selbst noch klären
> 
> 
> Soll ich nen Abschleppseil mitnehmen?
> ...



freiraum: Lass das Abschleppseil zu Hause, wenn sich die Barbie in mir meldet knote ich meine Strumpfhosen an dein Heck 

McG: sieh zu sieh zu!


----------



## freiraum (24. Februar 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> freiraum: Lass das Abschleppseil zu Hause, wenn sich die Barbie in mir meldet knote ich meine Strumpfhosen an dein Heck


... dann werd' ich zum Ken


----------



## mcgable (24. Februar 2011)

Ken ich nich .. bin aber dabei


----------



## freiraum (24. Februar 2011)

GOIL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dinner (25. Februar 2011)

ich will auch


----------



## HeavyBiker (25. Februar 2011)

mist... bin leider raus  muß schwesterchen beim umzug helfen


----------



## fairplay911 (25. Februar 2011)

mcgable schrieb:


> ach ja, wettertechnich ist der Samstach wohl besser ....


na toll!!! wieder pünktlich zum WE Regen angesagt - zum  Mäuse melken!!!


----------



## mcgable (25. Februar 2011)

abwarten .. das wird schon


----------



## Dinner (25. Februar 2011)

Hey Leute,

wie wÃ¤rs, wir schlieÃen uns einfach hier an:



Franz/K3 schrieb:


> AWP Ausfahrt
> SA-26.02.2011 - 10:00h Gimmeldingen
> Treffpunkt Parkplatz am Sportplaz
> Stabenberg â Eckkopf - BrÃ¤uninger Fels, WeiÃer Stein, Lambertskreutz â Weinbiet
> ...




???


----------



## HeavyBiker (25. Februar 2011)

AAAAAAAAAA ich bekomm das große kotzen... jetzt auch noch DAS grrrrr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (25. Februar 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> AAAAAAAAAA ich bekomm das große kotzen... jetzt auch noch DAS grrrrr



Warum vomitieren kotz, Thorsten? Weil du auch gerne da mitfahren würdest daumen,  oder weil jetzt so ein Schmutzkopf teufel mit anderen Vorschlägen blah kommt, wo  eigentlich schon alles feststand spinner? Hallo Dinner, du Spalter, wie gehts  da drüben an der anderen Schreibtischhälfte aetsch? Wie wärs mit Feierabend crash?

PS: Hab noch jede Menge Smilys hier  wenn jemand welche braucht


----------



## Dinner (25. Februar 2011)

hey kontra
nee, ich muss doch noch dieses blÃ¶de composing fÃ¼r dich fertig machen,  weil dus ja net kannst... aber so in ner 3/4 std vielleicht
wir sehn uns! (wenn wir an den monitoren vorbei schauen)

und noch kurz zum Thema:
schwerer Radler,
warum das Kotzen und dann auch noch groÃ? find ich irgendwie ekelhaft oder sogar widerlich

ich wollte ja auch keine verwirrung stiften, aber ich finde Franz'  Touren-Empfehlung klingt Ã¤uÃerst fabulÃ¶s, fabelhaft, vortrefflich und  geradezu wunderbar.


AWP Ausfahrt
SA-26.02.2011 - 10:00h Gimmeldingen
Treffpunkt Parkplatz am Sportplaz
Stabenberg â Eckkopf - BrÃ¤uninger Fels, WeiÃer Stein, Lambertskreutz â Weinbiet
6 Stunden â 1400hm mit HÃ¼tteneinkehr


----------



## HeavyBiker (25. Februar 2011)

ich kotz weil ich unbedingt fahren will aber net kann


----------



## Dinner (25. Februar 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ich kotz weil ich unbedingt fahren will aber net kann



dann lerns, du CC-Tucke!


----------



## freiraum (25. Februar 2011)

... auch ich freu mich schon auf Samstag 
3 bis 5 Stunden derbe Sprüche ohne unsere Frauen


----------



## rmfausi (25. Februar 2011)

Hi @all
da muss ich wohl oder übel auch dieses Wochenende zum biken streichen . Schöne Ausfahrt morgen. 

@HeavyBiker
Kopfhoch, nächste Woche solls vom Wetter her besser werden. 

Ich werde dann im Sonnenschein vom WS abfahren.  
Gruss rmfausi


----------



## mcgable (25. Februar 2011)

oje, ich muss schauen ob ich morgen überhaupt fit bin, fühle mich grad recht erkältet .. schnief .. schneuz .. hust ..

PS. wer fährt den nach Gimmeldingen rüber? Ist doch viel zu weit ....


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. Februar 2011)

mcgable schrieb:


> oje, ich muss schauen ob ich morgen überhaupt fit bin, fühle mich grad recht erkältet .. schnief .. schneuz .. hust ..
> 
> PS. wer fährt den nach Gimmeldingen rüber? Ist doch viel zu weit ....



wenn du morgen net fit bist stell ich mich sonntag gerne zur verfügung als beifahrer


----------



## Dinner (26. Februar 2011)

so, bald gehts wieder los!

Gable,
komm schon, das wird schon gut! Die Bakterien muss man rausschwitzen!

das mit Gimmeldingen hatte ich bissl verrafft. Hab da nur was von Weißer Stein gelesen und gedacht, das wär dann auch die Ecke Schriesheim usw. Aber hab gestern noch mit Freiraum telefoniert und der hat mich aufgeklärt, dass diese andere Tour ganz wo anders ist 

Also ich komm mit Kontra zum Startpunkt, den Freiraum gepostet hat. Um 11 Uhr!


HeavyBiker,
ich hoff das mit der CC-Tucke hast du net böse aufgefasst  war ja ein "Insider" von dem mir der Herr Kontragonist vom Schreibtisch gegenüber erzählt hat


----------



## freiraum (26. Februar 2011)

... man bin ich platt!!!
Mannomann, wassn Tach, war das geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dinner (26. Februar 2011)

ja, es war überragend!! 

und morgen Königstuhl?


----------



## freiraum (26. Februar 2011)

Morgen Familientag =;o)

Ab Donnerstag bin ich wieder auf'm Bike. Dann auch garantiert wieder auf der Strecke.


----------



## Kontragonist (26. Februar 2011)

Ich werde morgen an einem groÃen, struppigen, augengerÃ¤ndertem Kater leiden. Da geht garnix â¦


----------



## mcgable (26. Februar 2011)

Oh man, ihr macht mich neidisch  sch*** Erkältung, 
vielleicht drehe ich morgen noch 'ne kleine Runde (im Regen )


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. Februar 2011)

also ich werd um 13 uhr hier losfahren egal wie und egal wohin


----------



## el Zimbo (27. Februar 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen an einem großen, struppigen, augengerändertem Kater leiden. Da geht garnix


----------



## Dddakk (28. Februar 2011)

Neues vom gestürzten Biker vom Weißen Stein in Dossenheim:
6 Halswirbelbrüche, Brustbein, Organe... .
Er hat mehrere OPs gut überstanden und muss aber noch einige riskante OPs ertragen.
Aber, ein riesen Glück bis jetzt, er kann alles bewegen und ist wach.
Daumen drücken, er hat 3 ganz kleine Kinder.


----------



## mcgable (28. Februar 2011)

.. ojeee, gute Besserung auch von mir!


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. Februar 2011)

das freut mich zu hören... ich drück schon die ganze zeit ganz fest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (28. Februar 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Neues vom gestürzten Biker vom Weißen Stein in Dossenheim:
> 6 Halswirbelbrüche, Brustbein, Organe... .
> Er hat mehrere OPs gut überstanden und muss aber noch einige riskante OPs ertragen.
> Aber, ein riesen Glück bis jetzt, er kann alles bewegen und ist wach.
> Daumen drücken, er hat 3 ganz kleine Kinder.



Daumendrück! Ich will garnet wissen, wie mies der gestürzt ist...
...das sind immerhin ALLE Halswirbel außer einem!!!


----------



## lomo (28. Februar 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Neues vom gestürzten Biker vom Weißen Stein in Dossenheim:
> 6 Halswirbelbrüche, Brustbein, Organe... .
> Er hat mehrere OPs gut überstanden und muss aber noch einige riskante OPs ertragen.
> Aber, ein riesen Glück bis jetzt, er kann alles bewegen und ist wach.
> Daumen drücken, er hat 3 ganz kleine Kinder.



Ouh, ouh, ouh. Gute Besserung und vollständige Genesung!


----------



## guru39 (28. Februar 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Neues vom gestürzten Biker vom Weißen Stein in Dossenheim:
> 6 Halswirbelbrüche, Brustbein, Organe... .
> Er hat mehrere OPs gut überstanden und muss aber noch einige riskante OPs ertragen.
> Aber, ein riesen Glück bis jetzt, er kann alles bewegen und ist wach.
> Daumen drücken, er hat 3 ganz kleine Kinder.



Daumendrück!


----------



## Kontragonist (28. Februar 2011)

Alles Gute und vor allem schnelle und vollstÃ¤ndige Genesung!

Mich wÃ¼rde allerdings schon interessieren, wie das passieren konnte. Leichtsinniger Wildbau? Hab gehÃ¶rt, da drÃ¼ben wird schon mal ganz gerne von Kids etwas unÃ¼berlegt geschaufelt. Andererseits kann einen dort (und anderswo) der ein oder andere Sprung schon mal Ã¼berraschen wenn man die Strecke nicht kennt. Macht auf jeden Fall nachdenklich â¦

Gute Besserung!


----------



## HeavyBiker (2. März 2011)

so ... jetzt mal ziemlich frühzeitig 

wie schauts aus leute mit biken am sonntag? wer fährt wohin usw.?
hab bock auf ks ws dossenheim oder vieleicht sogar weinheim... whatever


----------



## mcgable (2. März 2011)

ich sach ma: ja .. wenn meine Erkältung bis dahin, hoffentlich, wech is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (2. März 2011)

hättest vieleicht lust das ufo durch den weinheimer wald zu jagen oder eher bergauf bergab touren mit ohne federung hinten?


----------



## mcgable (2. März 2011)

siehe fred Titel  muss meine neue Schaltung und Pedale testen, aber warum nicht in Weinheim?


----------



## HeavyBiker (2. März 2011)

teilweise sehr heftig für ohne federung... muß man halt par (viele) sachen auslassen
ich denke da macht gasgeben rund um den ws dann mehr spass


----------



## mcgable (2. März 2011)

bin flexibel, Weinheim kann auch noch warten ...


----------



## HeavyBiker (2. März 2011)

ich werd freitag wieder nach weinheim fahren, morgens nach der nachtschicht direkt hin ... aber auf jedenfall mit dem bighit im gepäck  (incl. fullface und veste  )


----------



## mcgable (2. März 2011)

pass auf dich auf


----------



## freiraum (3. März 2011)

Ich muss mit, egal wohin 
Bin zwar auch noch kränklich, aber egal. 

@MacGable
Wollen wir noch mal Dossenheim unsicher machen? Muss da unbedingt noch mal runter


----------



## HeavyBiker (3. März 2011)

mcgable schrieb:


> pass auf dich auf



werd ich tun 



freiraum schrieb:


> Ich muss mit, egal wohin
> Bin zwar auch noch kränklich, aber egal.
> 
> @MacGable
> Wollen wir noch mal Dossenheim unsicher machen? Muss da unbedingt noch mal runter



nach dossenheim find ich auch gut


----------



## Kontragonist (3. März 2011)

Zum Weißen Stein und dann über den Forstwegüberflieger des Grauens und die Schanze des Todes? Ich will, ich will!

Andererseits hätte ich auch Lust, mit meinem Bruder das 1x9er auf den KS zu wuchten und da ein Springen-und-Schieben-Yoyo zu veranstalten 

Ich meld mich wieder, wenn ichs konkreter hab 

Cheers
Jo


----------



## HeavyBiker (3. März 2011)

achja... sonntag 13 uhr am wehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (3. März 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Zum Weißen Stein und dann über den Forstwegüberflieger des Grauens und die Schanze des Todes? Ich will, ich will!
> Jo



ui ui ui ... da nehm ich aber das fully mit... ongschd


----------



## mcgable (3. März 2011)

freiraum schrieb:


> Ich muss mit, egal wohin
> Bin zwar auch noch kränklich, aber egal.
> 
> @MacGable
> Wollen wir noch mal Dossenheim unsicher machen? Muss da unbedingt noch mal runter


aha, hat es dich auch erwischt, mir gehts langsam besser 
Dossenheim ... geht klar


HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ui ui ui ... da nehm ich aber das fully mit... ongschd


nix da, Hartteil ist Phase!

PS. bin auch für Sonntag, dann kann ich Samstag noch Holz hacken


----------



## freiraum (4. März 2011)

Sonntag ist auch mein Tag. 
Die Schanze des Todes und der Sprung des Grauens umfahre ich aber elegant 

@Kontra
Bissi JoJo können wir ja auch wieder machen, war ja geil letzte Woche. 


Schnief!


----------



## freiraum (4. März 2011)

Bis Morgen muss ich bei der Rennleitung die Rennzeiten einreichen. 

Wann fällt der Startschuss?


----------



## Kontragonist (4. März 2011)

Ich bin wohl raus: ich muss ein paar Newbies betreuen, die sich gestern mit tollen Rädern übermotorisiert haben, damit die sich nicht weh machen


----------



## mcgable (4. März 2011)

die können doch mitkommen 
Startschuss - 13 Uhr hatte ich gelesen, oder früher?


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. März 2011)

so bin grad von weinheim zurück... man bin ich platt 

... ja hatte geschrieben 13 uhr, das wäre super
newbies können ja mitkommen , lernen sie gleich was


----------



## freiraum (4. März 2011)

Die sollen doch mitkommen!

Ich würde gerne auch ein bisschen früher!
Wollen wir uns 13 Uhr an der Tiefburg in Handschuhsheim treffen?
... dann könnt sich der Rest schon um 11 am Wehr treffen, bis 13 Uhr sind wir dann in Hendese, dann kann's gemeinsam wieder zum WS hoch gehen =;o)


Nur mal so ne Idee


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. März 2011)

12.15 am wehr  wäre vieleicht noch machbar früher aber net... sonst fahr ich eventuell solo auf den ks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcgable (4. März 2011)

freiraum schrieb:


> Die sollen doch mitkommen!
> 
> Ich würde gerne auch ein bisschen früher!
> Wollen wir uns 13 Uhr an der Tiefburg in Handschuhsheim treffen?
> ...



finde ich gut


----------



## freiraum (4. März 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> 12.15 am wehr  wäre vieleicht noch machbar früher aber net... sonst fahr ich eventuell solo auf den ks



Hi Thorsten,

13 Uhr ist gar kein Problem!
Wenn wir uns in Hedesse treffen, können wir von da aus bequem auf den WS, bis dahin machen wir uns schon mal warm =;o)

War ne Woche nicht biken, ich muss raus 


Haste meine Nummer noch?


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. März 2011)

ich blicks grad net ... wer fährt jetzt wann von wo aus?


----------



## el Zimbo (4. März 2011)

Is jetzt Heddese noch Hesse oder hättese des vergesse?


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. März 2011)

hest des net hendesse?


----------



## freiraum (4. März 2011)

Lol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (4. März 2011)

freiraum schrieb:


> Haste meine Nummer noch?



ist das die mit 377 hinten?


----------



## freiraum (4. März 2011)

ok ok, ihr Besserwisser ihr 
Hendesse, so gut?


Also nochemol:
Der Herr McGable und isch, mer brauche mehr Auslauf, also treffe wir uns schunn um elfe (11 Uhr) am Wehr. Da du ja erschda um eens (1 Uhr) Zeit hoschd, treffe ma uns donn hald um eens mit dir in Hendesse. Kloar?

Donn könne ma schunn derweil ne Rund uff'm Weissestein drehn, nach Dossene runna blose unn dodenoch uff Hendese cruise, um disch donn do zu treffe =;o)

Ausserdem hot des de große Vorteil, dass mir donn aach friher wia bei unserer Rennleidung uffschlache könne, was des Klima deheem uuungemein positiv beeinflusse dud ... =;o)


... verständlicher?


----------



## freiraum (4. März 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ist das die mit 377 hinten?



nö 
190 hinten 

Ich schick sie dir noch mal


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. März 2011)

ajo ewe kummt lischd ins dungl...

jezt froori  mi blos wu in hendesse treffe so dasi des a finn


----------



## donnersberger (4. März 2011)

gäbbts denne Fred aa als audio version?


----------



## freiraum (4. März 2011)

do schteht 'ne burg, die heest Tiefburg.
... guggschd du http://maps.google.de/maps/place?q=tiefburg+handschuhsheim


----------



## el Zimbo (4. März 2011)

@Dönerberg:
Wer net deitsch lese konn in verschiedene Dialegde, der is grad selwer Schuld!


----------



## freiraum (4. März 2011)

Soll ich meine Signatur regional anpassen?


> Wonn isch vom Nothshore in's Flat drobbe tu, is des donn Freestyle?


----------



## el Zimbo (4. März 2011)

Korrektur:
Wonn isch vumm Nothshore in's Flat drobbe du, is des donn Freestyle?


----------



## rmfausi (4. März 2011)

Hi,
ich werde morgen so zwischen 11.45 und 12.15 auf'm WS sein. 11.00 am Wehr schaff ich nedd. Wäre toll, wenn ihr mich dann wieder mitnehmen könntet. Ich fahre aber immer noch mit 'nem Fully, wenns recht ist. 

@Heavybiker
ich habe ein Bild mit dem Standort Tiefburg angehängt.

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraum (4. März 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Korrektur:
> Wonn isch vumm Nothshore in's Flat drobbe du, is des donn Freestyle?



hajo


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. März 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Korrektur:
> Wonn isch vumm Nothshore in's Flat drobbe du, is des donn Freestyle?



...isch des donn Freeschdeil

wenn schunn denn schunn


----------



## freiraum (4. März 2011)

Frieschdeil


----------



## Dddakk (4. März 2011)

Owwacht! immer Samschdaachs gebds an der Tiefbursch von 9-13 legger Kaffee am Piaggio. Un die Kaffemaus is selber ä Bikerin. Do bleibt mer gäre hänge.


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. März 2011)

so... mein startfenster wurde neu diskutiert und verhandelt... rennleitung gibt start auch in der frühe frei 
also 11 uhr wäre kein problem am wehr... oder noch früher?


----------



## freiraum (4. März 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Owwacht! immer Samschdaachs gebds an der Tiefbursch von 9-13 legger Kaffee am Piaggio. Un die Kaffemaus is selber ä Bikerin. Do bleibt mer gäre hänge.



Des is net nur en Piaggio des is ne APE! 
... isch find den auch geil, den Stand wie auch den Markt. Da trifft man sich noch! Nur der Imker schaut immer ziemlich desinteressiert und gelangweilt drein. 

... Apropos Imker, gleich mal die Gläser einpacken für den Herrn Dddakk, sonst vergess' ich des a noch! =;o)


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. März 2011)

... also is treffen 11 uhr am wehr jetzt fix?


----------



## freiraum (4. März 2011)

Jep, geht klar!

Sorry, meine Netz war kurz weg. Hab grad so noch den letzten Post raus bekommen. 

McGable, bei dir auch?


----------



## mcgable (4. März 2011)

Moment ich frag noch mal kurz ...

Jou, dann sinn jöi olle do, denn bin eck auk dobüi um 11 am Stewärk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (4. März 2011)

Bis wann seit ihr schätzungsweise auf dem WS oben?
Ich will schaun, dass ich um 11.45 Uhr oben bin.

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. März 2011)

jo 11.45 sollten wir oben sein denk ich oder?

also dann rocken wir sonntag


----------



## mcgable (4. März 2011)

Sunndag, korrekt ..


----------



## freiraum (4. März 2011)

45 Min. brauchen wir mindestens.
Einfach oben warten, wir kommen dann schon.


----------



## rmfausi (4. März 2011)

Alles klar, bis morgen.

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## freiraum (4. März 2011)

???
Sonntag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (4. März 2011)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Alles klar, bis morgen.
> 
> Gruss rmfausi



NIX morgen ... SONNTAG !!!


----------



## mcgable (4. März 2011)

Samstach muss ich Holz hacken


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. März 2011)

hab heut auch noch ne menge holz "bearbeitet"... für die reparaturen und erweiterungen des "leimen spot" 

6 europaletten fein säuberlich zu brettern gemacht


----------



## rmfausi (4. März 2011)

Sunndagg?! Ouu, do hab isch misch awwer verdohn. Do wees isch noch nedd obbs was werd, meld misch donn nochämol.

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## freiraum (4. März 2011)

You have tomatos on your eyes


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. März 2011)

and potatoes on your ears


----------



## freiraum (5. März 2011)

Awwl häwwisch noch eena g'funne: 

*Chinawetter:*
Die Sunn scheint schunn schee heit!


... möglichst in einem durchsprechen, ohne Pausen zwischen den "Wörtern"


----------



## rmfausi (5. März 2011)

Hi Jungs,
heute bin ich aber richtig . Morgen um ca. 11.45 auf dem WS.

Bis dann, Gruss rmfausi.


----------



## mcgable (5. März 2011)

ok ... können wir uns auch an der 'Hütte/Schranke' oben am Philoweg statt am Wehr treffen, so gegen 11:22 Uhr?


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. März 2011)

ich bin 11 uhr am wehr... was weis ich wo da ne schranke oder hütte ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcgable (5. März 2011)

guckt du link  liegt quasi aufm Weg nach oben ...


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. März 2011)

keine ahnung wie ich da hinkomm... liegt net wirklich auf meinem weg... glaub ich ...
machen wir einfach um 20 nach 11  also 11.20 uhr am zollstock, das weis ja jeder wos ist oder?


----------



## mcgable (5. März 2011)

Zollstock ist doch schon fast oben 
Hier noch mal mein Plan: Ihr (du und Freiraum) kommt vom Wehr und wir (ich und Marcel) kommen vom Philoweg .. eigentlich ganz einfach, oder?


----------



## rmfausi (5. März 2011)

Künstlerisch und Kartographisch .


----------



## freiraum (5. März 2011)

Somachemas!
Bin um 11 Uhr am Wehr 
... und immer noch erkältet.


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. März 2011)

ich auch 11 uhr am wehr und net erkältet und voller tatendrang aber ohne plan 
... ich glaub ich mal mir das aufs oberrohr


----------



## Dddakk (6. März 2011)

Der Philosophenweg ist wohl seit kurzem für Radler gesperrt. Ein freundlicher Ordnungsbeamter wies mich letzte Woche darauf hin. Neue Schilder stehen da auch.

Zusch!


----------



## freiraum (6. März 2011)

Aha. Aber wahrscheinlich nur der Teil in HD, oder?

By The way...
Ich hab an deinen Honig gedacht


----------



## rmfausi (6. März 2011)

Hallo Jungs,
wie wars heute noch? Das Wetter war dann ja auch noch Klasse. Habe gerade eben mit Franz telefoniert, er hat einige Abschürfungen und die
Rippen tun ihm weh. Ansonsten gehts ihm aber soweit gut und soll euch grüssen von ihm. 

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mac80 (6. März 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Der Philosophenweg ist wohl seit kurzem für Radler gesperrt. Ein freundlicher Ordnungsbeamter wies mich letzte Woche darauf hin. Neue Schilder stehen da auch.
> 
> Zusch!



Seit kurzem?

Mögen vieleicht neue Schilder angebracht sein, doch dass man dort nicht unbedingt rumradeln sollte ist länger bekannt...


----------



## HeavyBiker (6. März 2011)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> wie wars heute noch? Das Wetter war dann ja auch noch Klasse. Habe gerade eben mit Franz telefoniert, er hat einige Abschürfungen und die
> Rippen tun ihm weh. Ansonsten gehts ihm aber soweit gut und soll euch grüssen von ihm.
> 
> Gruss rmfausi



schön zu hören ...gute besserung an ihn

fahren und wetter waren absolut geil heut hat richtig laune gemacht 

und wegen dem philo weg ... deshalb fahr ich oben auch eigentlich immer rechts , dann kommt man ja nur kurz auf den weg und kann gleich auf nen trail wechseln


----------



## mcgable (6. März 2011)

Verboten, verboten, Philosphenweg ist verboten, Trail ist auch verboten - ALLES ist verboten, mannomannoman 
Ob sich das noch mal ändert?


----------



## freiraum (9. März 2011)

Tour am Samstach?


----------



## Dddakk (10. März 2011)

@Philoweg
Ja, nur der Asphalt-Teil in HD. Ich bin da ja so selten, kann also schon länger sein.
@freiraum & Fausi
Kann erst nächste Woche. Danke!


----------



## HeavyBiker (10. März 2011)

prizipiell wollen schon am samstag aber ich bin vieleicht am sonntag wieder in  der pfalz, und beide tage am we is ein "no go"...
ich meld mich nochmal wenn ich genaueres weis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcgable (10. März 2011)

kann erst Sonntag


----------



## HeavyBiker (10. März 2011)

ich würde wenn dann auch für sonntag pledieren, am besten ganz früh und bock hätt ich auf KS 

pflaz is für mich auch abgesagt, dauert zu lange


----------



## rmfausi (10. März 2011)

Hallo an alle,
mein SSP-HT ist soweit erstmal fertig. Alle Komponenten für den ersten Aufbau sind dran. Es ist eigentlich ein CC Radl mit stabilerem Rahmen (Transalp24 Summitrider), noch. Im laufe der Zeit wird nach und nach umgerüstet.  Das Rad wird aber immernoch eine gewisse tourentauglichkeit behalten. Die Bremsleitungen werden nächste Woche gekürzt. Was meint ihr dazu?





Ob ich am WE mit kann wird sich noch herausstellen, bin erkältet seit  vorgestern. Ich hoffe jedoch dass es bald wieder weg ist, melde mich dann.

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## HeavyBiker (10. März 2011)

hey, schick schick 

genau sowas könnt ich als trainingsgerät brauchen...


----------



## Levty (10. März 2011)

Wenn ich wieder laufen kann, schaue ich mir mal eure Selbsthilfegruppe mal aus der Nähe an . Habe ja mein Trainingsbike wieder!


----------



## rmfausi (11. März 2011)

Wenn am Sonntag gefahren wird, wo und wann ist dann Treffpunkt?
Um 11 am Wehr? Oder gibts bei der Anfahrt zum KS einen anderen 
Sammelpunkt? Die Shell Tanke vielleicht?

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## sal.paradise (11. März 2011)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Wenn am Sonntag gefahren wird, wo und wann ist dann Treffpunkt?
> Um 11 am Wehr? Oder gibts bei der Anfahrt zum KS einen anderen
> Sammelpunkt? Die Shell Tanke vielleicht?
> 
> Gruss rmfausi




Oh.

Ich hätte ja auch endlich mal Gelegenheit, dabei zu sein. gibt es nen Treffpunkt für Sonntag, dann würde ich mich gern anschliessen.


----------



## freiraum (11. März 2011)

Oh Mann, bin immer noch net richtig fit, so ein Mist!
Vielleicht bin ich ja doch am Sonntag dabei, mal schauen.


----------



## PladdinMaddin (11. März 2011)

hey Sportsfreunde,  ich würde am Sonntag event. auch gerne mitfahren.
"Wehr" sagt mir nichts, kann jemand  noch den genauen  Treffpunkt erklären ?
gruß, martin


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. März 2011)

also ich wef jetzt einfach mal was in den raum...

treffen sonntag 10.30 uhr oben KS aussichtsplatform


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (12. März 2011)

Mir läuft auch noch die Nase, kann sein das ich kurzfristig absagen werde oder bin nicht am Treffpunkt. Mimimimimi . Vielleicht fahre ich am So. nur den WS hoch und runter, kanns noch nicht sagen. Gebt ihr bitte trotzdem bescheid wann ihr von unten fahren wollt.

@PladdinMaddin
Das "Wehr" ist der Wehrsteg an der Ziegelhäuser Landstrasse. 

Bis morgen, Gruss rmfausi.


----------



## mcgable (12. März 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:
			
		

> also ich wef jetzt einfach mal was in den raum...
> 
> treffen sonntag 10.30 uhr oben KS aussichtsplatform



Äähhh, och nö, Termin oben auf dem Berg ist mir zu stressig.

Wenn KS dann 11 Uhr Shell Tanke, würde ich sagen, die kennt ja jeder, oder?


----------



## rmfausi (12. März 2011)

Shell Tanke und 11 ist vorgemerkt. Wenn ich bis 1/4 nach 11 nicht da bin wirds bei mir nichts, leider.

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. März 2011)

na vieleicht sieht man sich ja dann noch oben, bei 11 uhr abfahrt unten is wieder der ganze tag weg 
früher starten heißt mehr vom tag


----------



## PladdinMaddin (12. März 2011)

Ok ich bin auch lieber für 11. Will ja schließlich ausschlafen..
Shell Tankstelle Rohrbach oder wo ?


----------



## rmfausi (12. März 2011)

Ja, genau die Shell in Rohrbach. 

Ich muss für morgen absagen, meine Nase läuft schneller als ich putzen
kann.  Und das bei dem geilen Wetter . Ich wünsche allen morgen 
viel Spass beim Radfahren.

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## Kontragonist (12. März 2011)

Absage auch von meiner Seite, dabei hab ich mich so drauf gefreut: ich konnte heute Morgen endlich mein Kletter-Fahrrad abholen, hab aber auf dem 20 Min. Fußweg zum Dealer ca. 5 kg Körpergewicht in Transpiration eingebüßt. So ne Erkältung braucht doch echt kein Mensch


----------



## rmfausi (12. März 2011)

Schade, denn das Radl sieht richtig geil aus. Der AK77 hatte es heute hier im Forum 'Helius AC' schon gepostet. Dir natürlich gute Besserung. Meine erste Ausfahrt mit meinem HT muss ich leider auch noch verschieben .

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## freiraum (12. März 2011)

Na dann werd' mal schnell wieder gesund, ich will deinen neuen Hobel sehn' =;o)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraum (12. März 2011)

... steht 11 Uhr jetzt noch?
Unser Vormittagsprogramm ist ausgefallen, bis 14 Uhr hab ich Zeit


----------



## mcgable (12. März 2011)

ja, 11 Uhr an der Tanke


----------



## PladdinMaddin (12. März 2011)

Okay bei mir ist es noch nicht 100 % sicher aber ich versuche zu kommen.
Bis dann


----------



## Kontragonist (12. März 2011)

@ Fausi: Danke x 2  Vielleicht kÃ¶nnen wir unsere NeuzugÃ¤nge ja nÃ¤chste Woche gemeinsam einweihen â wenn ich mit meinem Pussy-Fully mit darf


----------



## rmfausi (12. März 2011)

Das hoffe ich doch sehr, dass ich nächste Woche wieder fit bin! 

Gruss Rainer


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. März 2011)

wenn ihr 11 uhr an der tanke seid , wann seid ihr oben an der plattform? ... würde mich dort so gegen 12 uhr einfiden , reicht euch das um rauf zu kommen? normal schon oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (13. März 2011)

moin moin also bin mal um 12 oben am ks und warte dort auf euch....
bis später


----------



## freiraum (13. März 2011)

Ich komm etwas später zur Tanke!


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. März 2011)

bin auf jeden fall oben , ic hfahr die nachten 20-30 min los
wenn ihr mich an der plattform net seht einfach mal bei mir anrufen... bin dann gerade irgendwo da oben am rumtoben
nr. ist ja bekannt  

bis denn dann


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. März 2011)

so... bilanz nach dem katapult des grauens 
rechter versen übelst gestaucht und ungefähr 1 1/2 mal so dick wie normal
linkes fußgelenk ganz leicht verstaucht tut aber immer mehr weh durch das entlastungsgehumpel (memo an mich selbst : sitzen bleiben ! )
hr hat nen schlag aber is noch rauszentrierbar denke ich
und frauchen näht die hose 

...so , jetzt leg ich die füße hoch


----------



## rmfausi (13. März 2011)

Hi Torsten,
was war passiert? Heute du, letzte Woche mein Kumpel und nächste Woche ... ??

Gute Besserung von mir, ich denke auch von Franz (Kumpel). Gruss Rainer


----------



## mcgable (13. März 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:
			
		

> so... bilanz nach dem katapult des grauens


 oje ... dann mal gute Besserung


----------



## freiraum (13. März 2011)

Von mir auch gute Besserung.
Ich hab ja schon immer gesagt, dass der Double nie und nimmer TÜV hat!


----------



## Kontragonist (13. März 2011)

Der nach dem Anlieger? Unterer Geisberg? Der hat sogar das GS-Siegel


----------



## freiraum (13. März 2011)

jup, genau der!
... hat jetzt ne neue Abschussrampe!
Die is so ... so ... ohne TÜV?! =;o))


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. März 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Der nach dem Anlieger? Unterer Geisberg? Der hat sogar das GS-Siegel



ja genau der... ich kam eigentlich gut rein und speed fühlte sich auch gut an , dann ...
abschuss steil nach oben und landung da wo eigentlich garkeine landung ist , sozusagen im flat hinter der landung 
war mit dem trailbike unterwegs was ziemlich straff abgestimmt ist im mom... vieleicht lags daran 
wenn ich wieder fit bin bring ich das schwere gerät mit und besieg den misthaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraum (14. März 2011)

HARDtail


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. März 2011)

freiraum schrieb:


> HARDtail



mist schmerzen ... bin schon wieder wach 

...also vom gefühl her würde ich sagen wäre ich mit dem ht noch weiter/höher geflogen ... naja


----------



## mcgable (14. März 2011)

vielleicht sollte der mal neu geshaped werden, der sieht mittlerweile recht steil aus und haut einen irgendwie zu sehr nach oben raus  und dann _  free stile flat drop heel hit aua_


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (14. März 2011)

Gute Besserung auch von mir und Grüße nach Nußloch.....


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. März 2011)

danke für die besserungswünsche...

denke und hoffe das ich bis in ner woche oder anderthalb wieder biken kann... und wenns nur mit der cc feile ist


----------



## Kontragonist (14. März 2011)

Wenn an dem Ding rumgebastelt wird, sollte vorallem mal über die Entwässerung des Absprungs nachgedacht werden: Da sammelt sich die Suppe, dass selbst nach Tagelangem Sonnenschein noch der Schlamm am Stollen saugt.

Baldiges Abschwellen jedenfalls auch von mir  in einer Woche oder 1 1/2 sollte ich auch meine Virusinfektion wieder auskuriert haben  Dann wird wieder freestyle vom Northshore ins Flat gedropt, dass die Anglizismen nur so hageln


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. März 2011)

*word *:d


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. März 2011)

naja hetzt hab ich wenigstens mal zeit die 1000 filme zu schauen die sich so bei mir angehäuft haben


----------



## el Zimbo (14. März 2011)

Auch von mir gute Besserung - zeig's dem Miststück wenn du wieder gesund bist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (14. März 2011)

danke danke... vieleicht nehm ich mir dann noch ne schaufel mit zum "nachshapen"  

hab gerade noch gesehen das nicht nur mein rechter knieschoner gebrochen ist sondern auch noch der rechte schienbeinschoner... alter verwalter... aber ihre arbeit haben die schutzteile gemacht, am knie und schienbein hab ich goanix


----------



## guru39 (14. März 2011)

von mir auch gute Besserung


----------



## katermurr (14. März 2011)

jau von mir auch, und bitte nicht den Absprung abflachen oder so, muss da noch meinen schweren Hobel drüberheben - vielleicht ja die Landung bisschen nach hinten versetzen, das wär doch ein Projekt für ein paar Stunden Schaufeln


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. März 2011)

jo... die landung 2m weiter hinten und etwas höher hätte mir wohl auch geholfen


----------



## freiraum (15. März 2011)

... etwas weniger Geschwindigkeit bestimmt auch


----------



## rmfausi (16. März 2011)

Ist am Samstag was geplant ?

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (16. März 2011)

freiraum schrieb:


> ... etwas weniger Geschwindigkeit bestimmt auch



hmmm ... KÖNNTE sein 

bin heut das erste mal wieder auf dem rad gesessen... hab aber nur ne flachland fittnesrunde gemacht, nach ca 19km hab ich umgedreht (mußte die 19km ja wieder zurück) da die schmerzen im rechten fuß doch zu stark waren...hab jedes steinchen im fuß gespürt... also doch noch ein par tage warten 

fuß hat jetzt ne lustige farbe... geht von blau über grün ins gelb mit gelegentlichem lila stich


----------



## mcgable (16. März 2011)

Hmm, lieber schonen ....

Bin am WE nicht in Heidelberg und damit raus


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. März 2011)

sag mal mc wie hoch in der luft war ich denn schätzungsweise... nur so der neugier halber?


----------



## mcgable (16. März 2011)

... puh, schwierig zu sagen .... pi mal Daumen 'nen Meter, würde ich sagen ... du bist jedenfalls gute 2 Meter zu weit geflogen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. März 2011)

nen meter über absprungkante?... wow von da oben sah das viel höher aus


----------



## mcgable (16. März 2011)

na ich schätze mal das du so von 2 bis 2,5 Meter runter ins Flat bist, wir könne ja mal die Bremsspuren messen


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. März 2011)

hi hi .... DAS ist dann bestimmt Freestyle   (siehe sig. von freiraum)


----------



## Tobsn (17. März 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ... also doch noch ein par tage warten


Besser ist es wohl.

Willst ja bald mal mit in die Pfalz kommen, da musst fit sein ... sonst kommt der Mann mit dem Klappspaten






P.S.: Di und Mi war die Hölle im Wald los, kommen alle Biker aus den Löchern gekrochen. 
Weiter so.


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (18. März 2011)

Dienstag jemand Bock?


----------



## freiraum (18. März 2011)

Samstag Vormittag oder Sonntag Vormittag hab ich Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (18. März 2011)

glaub net das ich bis dienstag ins gelände kann ... falls ich mich aber doch fit genug dafür fühle meld ich mich hier nochmal kurzfristig...
wo solls denn hin gehen?


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (18. März 2011)

Ks oder WS


----------



## freiraum (19. März 2011)

WS war heute "super mud drop disco" 

Freu mich schon auf morsche!


----------



## rmfausi (19. März 2011)

Kann ich so bestätigen, am WS wie gewohnt matschig.
Morgen gehts bei mir auch wieder rauf und wir fahren dann rüber auf den KS. Leider kann ich morgen nicht mit euch mit, habe noch ein Leichtgeländefahrer dabei (Fahrtraining für Lambrecht).

Das Hardtail hatte am Dienstag bei bestem Wetter seine Jungfernfahrt.
Mein erster Eindruck war schon gut. Bin mal gespannt auf morgen.

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. März 2011)

also wenn der ws sehr matschig ist empfehle ich den KS... hab heut morgen meine fittnesrunde da hoch gemacht (trails fahren geht leider immer noch net richtig geschweigeden springen  ) joa und die ganze gegend oben um den stuhl is eher feucht/nass , aber nicht matschig.

viel spass den heutigen fahrern


----------



## Dddakk (20. März 2011)

Neues vom im Feburar gestürzten Biker, Weißen Stein in Dossenheim:
Das Daumendrücken hat geholfen, alle OPs gut überstanden. Er ist entlassen und geht in die Reha. Keine Lähmungen, aber er muss viel Geduld haben.
Bei Gelegenheit werde ich mal fragen, wie es passiert ist.
Was lernen wir daraus? Üben, üben, üben!


----------



## Flugrost (20. März 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Neues vom im Feburar gestürzten Biker, Weißen Stein in Dossenheim:
> Das Daumendrücken hat geholfen, alle OPs gut überstanden. Er ist entlassen und geht in die Reha. Keine Lähmungen, aber er muss viel Geduld haben.
> Bei Gelegenheit werde ich mal fragen, wie es passiert ist.
> Was lernen wir daraus? Üben, üben, üben!



Halleluja. Da freue ich mich. Weiterhin gute Besserung - auch an Z.


Rippchen grüßt Schulterchen!!!


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. März 2011)

das ist aber mal schön zu hören


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (21. März 2011)

ja mann, gute Besserung.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraum (21. März 2011)

... von mir auch!


----------



## mcgable (24. März 2011)

Hallo,

wer ist Sonntag am Start?

Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Kontragonist (24. März 2011)

Lose Zusage, aber mit ohne Hardtail 
Strecke?


----------



## rmfausi (24. März 2011)

Ich wäre eigentlich auch mit dabei, aber ich habe noch ein anderes Date
zum Fahren auf den Weissen Stein. Kommt dann ganz drauf an wann und wo ihr fahren wollt, dann könnte ich vielleicht beides miteinander verbinden.  

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## freiraum (24. März 2011)

Heul!!!


----------



## mcgable (24. März 2011)

wieso ?
Strecke Ks oder Ws, wie immer 
Eigentlich egal .. oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraum (24. März 2011)

Eine Bodenprobe auf'm Gaisberg hat ein erhöhtes Gipsvorkommen fest gestellt. 

Gott sei dank nix gebrochen, muss es aber trotzdem ruhig halten. Keinen Plan wann ich wieder Touren kann.


----------



## mcgable (24. März 2011)

oje, gute Besserung


----------



## rmfausi (24. März 2011)

Von mir auch alles Gute. Wird schon wieder 

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## freiraum (24. März 2011)

Jau, das geht vorbei und dann greifen wir wieder an


----------



## Kontragonist (24. März 2011)

Rasche Genesung, alter Marschflugkörper


----------



## fairplay911 (25. März 2011)

der Fred muss bald umbenannt werden in Genesungswünsche oder Krankenabteilungs Fred...

also gut, von hier und mir nun dann auch gute Genesung an alle Kranken oder/ und Verunfallten...


----------



## rmfausi (26. März 2011)

Ich wollte morgen vom Weissen Stein kommend auf den KS und dann Richtung kl. Felsenmeer fahren. Werde so gegen 12 an der Shell Tanke
vorbei kommen. Die Uhrzeit kann aber noch variieren. Möchte vielleicht jemand von den Gesunden mit? Ich denke, ich fahren mit dem Eingang HT. 

War heute seit langem wieder mal in der Pfalz fahren und das erste mal mit 'nem Singlespeeder.  Das schon ein klasse Erlebnis .

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## mcgable (26. März 2011)

joaa, bin dabei. 12 Uhr anner Tanke


----------



## rmfausi (26. März 2011)

Ok, dann gebe ich Gas dass ich bis um 12 oder kurz danach dort bin. 

Bis morgen. Gruss Rainer


----------



## mcgable (27. März 2011)

... war schön heute  super Trails und keine Stürze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fairplay911 (27. März 2011)

mcgable schrieb:


> ... war schön heute  super Trails



und dazu relativ leer auf der Piste


----------



## rmfausi (27. März 2011)

fairplay911 schrieb:


> und dazu relativ leer auf der Piste



 Es fehlten doch nur freiraum, HeavyBiker und der Kontragonist. 
So viel Platz brauchen die auch wieder nicht. 

@macgable
War wieder klasse heute. Die Beine sind nach dem Urnengang auch schnell auf das Sofa in die horizontale gewandert.

Gruss Rainer


----------



## Kontragonist (27. März 2011)

Sorry, wär gern mit, hab mir aber gestern dummerweise von wetter.com erzählen lassen, dass es den ganzen Tag in Strömen regnet und daher das Frühstück auf 13:00 Uhr verlegt  um dann schlaftrunken festzustellen, dass feinstes Fahrradwetter ist


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (29. März 2011)

heut wer bock?


----------



## rmfausi (29. März 2011)

Ich habe heute mein RR Tag .

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## eL (29. März 2011)

kopf hoch das wird schon wieder


----------



## rmfausi (29. März 2011)

Ich habe kein Problem damit RR fahren. Das Hardtail ist in der Serviceabteilung, die Gabel braucht ein paar Streicheleinheiten.

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (31. März 2011)

des lose mer ausnahmsweise a mol gelde....


----------



## mcgable (1. April 2011)

... also morgen oder Sonntag, wer ist dabei? Wetter soll sommerlich werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (1. April 2011)

morgen leider verplant aber sonntag  geht und am besten morgens so zwischen 9 und 10 losfahren...
bock hätt ich auf ws richtung steinbruch bin aber auch für anderes offen


----------



## rmfausi (2. April 2011)

Ich kann heute leider nicht und morgen bin ich in der Pfalz zum radeln.

@mcgable 
bin gestern mit dem Fully die Strecke vom letzten So. runter. Hardtail und trocken hat mir besser gefallen als Fully und feucht.

Gruss Rainer


----------



## mcgable (2. April 2011)

... am besten: Hardtail und feucht  

@HeavyBiker: OK, Sonntag 9:30 -> WS (oder KS -> WS fände ich noch besser)


----------



## HeavyBiker (2. April 2011)

OK !

Sonntag 9.30 am wehr und dann ab zum WS


----------



## mcgable (2. April 2011)

... hmm, ich würde ja gerne KS *und *WS fahren, das ging letzten Sonntag ganz gut.
Wie wär es mit 9:30 am Steigerweg oder Shell Tanke?


----------



## HeavyBiker (2. April 2011)

ich hab ne idee  ... 9.05 fährt die 39 nach oben ab friedhof... lass uns die nehmen und die pedalierende tor dann ab oben starten 
oder wir treffen uns 10.30 oben an der platform, dann radel ich direkt von hier aus hoch ... was meinst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcgable (2. April 2011)

wenn dir 10:30 nicht zu spät ist, dann machen wa des so, 10:30 an der Plattform


----------



## HeavyBiker (2. April 2011)

von mir aus auch 9.30 oder 10 an der plattform ... je früher desto beser


----------



## mcgable (2. April 2011)

Ja schon, *aber* ich weiß, dass ich das nicht schaffen werde  
Halb 11 oben sollte gut klappen.

Also, bis Morgen
Matthias


----------



## HeavyBiker (3. April 2011)

hi

bin grad eben von der klinik heim gekommen... frauchen muß drinn bleiben kann sonntag leider net biken außer ich finde ne willige oma für den junior 
glaub aber eher das es leider ein bikefreier sonntag wird.... sorry


----------



## mcgable (3. April 2011)

Oje, Klinik? Hoffenlich nix schlimmes, aber hier ist ja zum Glück auch der 'gute Besserungsfred' - also: Gute Besserung!

..... und wer fährt mit mir jetzt über den KS und WS 
Hat sonst keine Bock? Alleine fahren ist doof!


----------



## mac80 (3. April 2011)

Würd einspringen...

War eigentlich was anderes geplant aber dort ist heute Wandertreff. 

Wie gehabt oben?

grz.


----------



## rmfausi (3. April 2011)

Ich warte gerade noch auf den Bulli der uns in die Pfalz bringt.
Kommt drauf an wann ich wieder daheim bin, möchte ich noch eine
Ausrollrunde KS fahren . Wird aber bestimmt später als 16.00 Uhr werden bis ich hier starten kann. Dann wirds heute eben nichts mit einer gemeinsamen Tour, schade. 

Gruss Rainer


----------



## mcgable (3. April 2011)

mac80 schrieb:


> Würd einspringen...
> 
> War eigentlich was anderes geplant aber dort ist heute Wandertreff.
> 
> ...



supi .. also wir können auch an der Shell Tanke starten z.B.
alleine hoch macht auch keinen Spaß 

@Rainer: 16 Uhr - hm, nö - das wird wohl nix, aber viel Spaß in der Pfalz


----------



## mac80 (3. April 2011)

mcgable schrieb:


> supi .. also wir können auch an der Shell Tanke starten z.B.
> alleine hoch macht auch keinen Spaß
> 
> @Rainer: 16 Uhr - hm, nö - das wird wohl nix, aber viel Spaß in der Pfalz



Ich komm (mitlw.) von der anderen/ruhigeren Seite des Bergs hinauf. Shell (Rohrbach Aral jetzt Shell?) ist somit für mich sehr ungünstig!

Jedoch würde ich Dir entgegenkommen und Blockhaus (P) vorschlagen??? 

grz.


----------



## mcgable (3. April 2011)

ok.. Blockhaus um ca. 10:20 .. bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mac80 (3. April 2011)




----------



## mac80 (3. April 2011)

War 




grz.


----------



## mcgable (3. April 2011)

jo, war *fett*  gerne wieder  cooles Bild


----------



## Dddakk (3. April 2011)

..das sieht ja aus wie auf der Neggahwiese! Völlig unromantisch!


----------



## Kontragonist (3. April 2011)

Das is aber ein ganzes Eck höher. Und ich bin neidisch nicht auf diesem Foto zu sein


----------



## Dddakk (3. April 2011)

Yep! Der ÖB isss immer schön, hoch wie runter!


----------



## mcgable (8. April 2011)

Leute!

Wer hat Zeit und Lust heut um 17 Uhr KS oder WS
und/oder Sonntag um 11 Uhr KS und/oder WS?

Samstag kann ich nicht ...

PS. Das hatte ich vergessen, da sollte man natürlich am Sonntag vorher hin!


----------



## rmfausi (8. April 2011)

Lust hätte ich schon, aber meine Frau ist übers WE weg. Der Garten braucht auch etwas Aufmerksamkeit. Bin dieses WE eher nicht biken,
ansonsten sehr kurzfristig eine WS Tour. 

Bin gerade am Gabelservice für die Reba schrauben, dann weder mit'm HT. 

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## Dddakk (8. April 2011)

..die Frau ist weg....der Garten braucht Pflege....
War das Einladung an alle zum Grillieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (8. April 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..die Frau ist weg....der Garten braucht Pflege....
> War das Einladung an alle zum Grillieren?



hmmm also das seh ich auch so 

ansonsten ists mit biken bei mir auch mau am WE... werd wohl samstag ne runde GA flach machen und sonntag mit dem racer ganz früh den berg rauf damit ich gegen 9.30 wieder zuhause bin 

bei kurzfristigen änderungen meld ich mich hier


----------



## rmfausi (8. April 2011)

Hey ihr zwei,
war keine Einladung zum Grillen  , würde ich aber garantiert lieber machen als Gartenpflege.  

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## freiraum (10. April 2011)

Ich kann dir ne Motorsäge besorgen, da hast die Gartenpflege in Minuten erledigt und jeden menge Zeit zum Grillen.


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (12. April 2011)

Und gestern war es soooooo schön im Forest.

grüße an den Kollegen mit dem Alutech Hardtail....

Man sieht sich


----------



## mac80 (12. April 2011)

Schneisenarbeit schrieb:


> Und gestern war es soooooo schön im Forest.
> 
> grüße an den Kollegen mit dem Alutech Hardtail....
> 
> Man sieht sich



Schwarzes Alutech mit roten dt-laufrädern?


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (12. April 2011)

jepp der PTZ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PTZ (14. April 2011)

thx für die grüsse. mo war  so schön sonnig und doch wenig betrieb.. grz


----------



## freiraum (14. April 2011)

Was geht denn am Wochenende?
Samstach oder Sonntach?


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. April 2011)

bei mir ist wohl beerfelden angesagt


----------



## mcgable (14. April 2011)

freiraum schrieb:
			
		

> Was geht denn am Wochenende?
> Samstach oder Sonntach?


bin dabei


----------



## freiraum (14. April 2011)

... "und" oder "oder"?


----------



## mcgable (14. April 2011)

wohl oder eher


----------



## freiraum (14. April 2011)

ohhkääii, ich frag mal meine Rennleitung, unn donn schau'n ma ma


----------



## freiraum (14. April 2011)

mac80 schrieb:


>



... schönes Bild 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



War das eure KS -> WS Tour?


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. April 2011)

falls ich net in befe bin schau ich mal wann ihr fahrt ob ich mich zeitlich da drann hängen kann


----------



## Kontragonist (14. April 2011)

Ich werde am WE auf jeden Fall hoch zum WS fahren um meinen neuen Dämpfer einzustellen (ohjemine, da outet sich die Fully-Pussy aber aufdringlich) das beschränkt sich aber meist auf eine Sag-Justage am Fuße des Berges und evtl. ein rasches nachstellen des Rebound, wird also vermutlich nicht oder kaum aufhalten. Ich bevorzuge Sonntag, wenn ich mit darf 

@freiraum: Ich hab letztes WE nach der Abfahrt mit der Schanze des Todes einen Weg gefunden, wie man wieder rauf zum WS kommt ohne zurück nach Handschuhsheim zu müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (14. April 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> @freiraum: Ich hab letztes WE nach der Abfahrt mit der Schanze des Todes einen Weg gefunden, wie man wieder rauf zum WS kommt ohne zurück nach Handschuhsheim zu müssen



na davon gibts ein par... manche einfacher manche "schwerer"


----------



## freiraum (14. April 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> @freiraum: Ich hab letztes WE nach der *Abfahrt mit der Schanze des Todes* einen Weg gefunden, wie man wieder rauf zum WS kommt ohne zurück nach Handschuhsheim zu müssen



... mit oder ohne? 
Und der Sprung des Schreckens über den Weg?






Der Herr HeavyBiker war so nett und hat 'nen Weg gezeigt, aber mit Ausstieg kurz vor den "Wellen".


----------



## freiraum (14. April 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> na davon gibts ein par... manche einfacher manche "schwerer"



der da wo man mit dem bus wieder hoch fährt find ich am geilsten


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. April 2011)

oder man fährt einmal mit dem auto zum ski parkplatz und tummelt sich dann immer zwischen oben ws und nächste querstr. nach schanze d.t.


----------



## Kontragonist (14. April 2011)

Nach den Wellen kommt ja eigentlich nur noch das 150 Meter Stück rüber  zum Pfad, der in den Ort führt und da passiert doch nichts aufregendes  mehr, oder?

Wir sind nach den Wellen links ein Stück Forstautobahn gefahren und dann  auf einen schmalen, steilen Weg, der praktisch Schnurgerade bis fast  hinters Restaurant führt. Also eher das krasse Gegenteil zum Bus 

Und natürlich bin ich auf meinem zarten Rennpferd und ohne Kunststoff-Vollverschalung um meinen Leib nicht die dicken Klopper gesprungen


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. April 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Wir sind nach den Wellen links ein Stück Forstautobahn gefahren und dann  auf einen schmalen, steilen Weg, der praktisch Schnurgerade bis fast  hinters Restaurant führt. Also eher das krasse Gegenteil zum Bus



der pfad den du meinst der kommt sogar von ganz unten ...weiter unten teilt der sich nach handheim runter oder zum zollstock rüber


----------



## Kontragonist (14. April 2011)

Ich weiß nicht, ob der sich irgendwo gabelt. Der Pfad ist nur eine Schuhlänge breit und kreuzt die Waldautobahn mehrmals, bis man oben ist. Aber is ja wurscht, solange es mich oben am WS ausspuckt, die paar  Meter nach dem Wellengedöns sind eh nur ne Beleidigung für den Begriff "Mountainbiking"


----------



## freiraum (15. April 2011)

Sonntag um 10 Uhr?


----------



## mcgable (15. April 2011)

ok ... und dann GB -> KS -> WS -> ÖB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraum (15. April 2011)

->BzK


----------



## freiraum (15. April 2011)

... och komm jetzt!
Will echt keiner in der BzK nen Bierchen zischen???

Wo starten wir dieses mal?
Die Tour von letzter Woche können wir auch gerne noch mal wiederholen.


----------



## mcgable (15. April 2011)

normal ja .. aber ich wollte danach noch wat im Garten schaffen 
Also ich würde gerne am Adenauerplatz starten -> dann Gaisberg -> dann Königstuhl -> dann Weißer Stein -> dann Ölberg -> dann in meinen Garten

PS. .. was heißt eigentlich BzK? *B*iergarten *z*um *K*loster?


----------



## Kontragonist (15. April 2011)

10:00 Uhr am Adenauer Platz. Also an diesem großen, kreisförmigen Brunnen. Bin da. Ein Helles hinterher wär schon in meinem Interesse, aber das Kloster haben sie in die falsche Richtung gebaut. Ich werde während der Abfahrt drüber nachdenken, ob ich mir den Umweg antu


----------



## freiraum (15. April 2011)

mcgable schrieb:


> PS. .. was heißt eigentlich BzK? *B*iergarten *z*um *K*loster?



... fast 
Brauerei zum Klosterhof 

OK, dann treffen wir uns an dem gigantischen Brunnen am Adenauerplatz.


----------



## aeron (15. April 2011)

Ich bin auch dabei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (16. April 2011)

also bin morgen net dabei, da es bei mir heut net hingehauen hat leider bin ich dafür morgen in beerfelden am start  ...kann ja net angehen das die parksaison schon 2 wochen läuft und ich in noch keinem war  

achso... falls einer will , einen platz zum mitfahren hätt ich noch frei


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (16. April 2011)

Hab keinen Panzer und des ist j Pflicht


----------



## mcgable (16. April 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> also bin morgen net dabei, da es bei mir heut net hingehauen hat leider bin ich dafür morgen in beerfelden am start  ...kann ja net angehen das die parksaison schon 2 wochen läuft und ich in noch keinem war
> 
> achso... falls einer will , einen platz zum mitfahren hätt ich noch frei



das ist jetzt aber gemein ... mein UFO steht nämlisch im Keller un ruft: PARK!
Aber ich denk morgen wird es eher 4 Hills (GB,KS,WS,ÖB) freu mich schon


----------



## Dddakk (18. April 2011)

Jungs, owwacht!

Massiver Stöckchen- , Steinchen- und Bäumeleger auf den Abfahrten vom HB nach Nh. Oft in Landezonen und Treppen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. April 2011)

äh... von wo nach wo ...


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (18. April 2011)

geht das jetzt schon wieder los...wo genau?


----------



## freiraum (18. April 2011)

... vom Heiligenberg nach Neuenheim.


----------



## freiraum (18. April 2011)

Schneisenarbeit schrieb:


> geht das jetzt schon wieder los...wo genau?



... das hat genau genommen nie aufgehört.
Im Winter gab's nur ein wetterbedingtes, geringeres Aufkommen der Fallen.
Jetzt, da das Wetter wieder vermehrt Wanderer wie Biker in die Wälder zieht, werden die "Übergriffe" wieder häufiger.

Es gibt aber auch positive Beispiele, wie zum Beispiel die Warnung älterer Wanderer am Sonntag, dass wir auf diesem Trail auf einen umgefallenen Baum stossen werden.


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (18. April 2011)

naja ich hab mal einen auf frischer Tat erwischt.....der macht so etwas jetzt nicht mehr ;-)

fahrt vorsichtig .....


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. April 2011)

Schneisenarbeit schrieb:


> naja ich hab mal einen auf frischer Tat erwischt.....der macht so etwas jetzt nicht mehr ;-)
> 
> fahrt vorsichtig .....



fett 

naja ... ich treib mich heut eh mehr um den ks herum... hab ja diese woche URLAUB !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! eins 11


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (18. April 2011)

Zynischer Insider in Bezugnahme auf Sonntag und das Thema Trail-Teilung:

*"Ihr wisst aber schon, dass ihr hier nicht fahren dürft ?!? "*



... war aber mein erstes negatives Erlebnis mit "Wanderern", sofern man sich so nennen darf, wenn man in Spandex-Boddy umherläuft und je einen Stecken pro Hand in den "von Bikern Erosionsgeschädigten Boden" rammt


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (18. April 2011)

geht heut wer fahren?


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. April 2011)

jo ich ... weis nur noch net wann...


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (18. April 2011)

ich hätte auch lust.....bissl bergabzuhobeln....


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. April 2011)

wann und wo? .... wie gesagt uhrzeit kann ich jetzt sofort noch nicht festlegen...


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (18. April 2011)

hmmm 15.00 aufm KS


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. April 2011)

und nur schweres bergab gerät oder eher enduro für auch bergauf


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (18. April 2011)

naja letztes Mal hab ich viele Passagen schieben müssen...eher schwerer Bergabgerät...


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. April 2011)

das hört sich nach big hit und linie 39 an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schneisenarbeit (18. April 2011)

switchi zwar SL aber naja


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (18. April 2011)

jetzt steht nur die Helmwahl an.......tztztztztz full oder half


----------



## freiraum (18. April 2011)

Ihr fahrt dann aber schon mit dem schweren "Freeride Hardtail", gelle


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (18. April 2011)

ähmmm räusper......nja


----------



## Dddakk (18. April 2011)

..der Trend geht zu Zweitbike auf Anhänger...


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. April 2011)

also 14 uhr bus schaff ich nimmer ich komm dann mit dem auto hoch und dem bighit im gepäck... bin 15 uhr oben, aber ich fahr dann net bis ganz nach unten, muß ja den schweren hobel wieder nach oben wuchten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schneisenarbeit (18. April 2011)

okay..ich geb gas das ich dann oben bin 15:00 uhr


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (18. April 2011)

was nimmst fürn Helm mit?


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. April 2011)

schbass hats gmachd


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (18. April 2011)

Oh ja..jetzt zum KSC


----------



## freiraum (18. April 2011)

Schneisenarbeit schrieb:


> Oh ja..jetzt zum KSC



*K*önigs*s*tuhl *C*lub?


----------



## aeron (18. April 2011)

Hey Leute, 

gestern war´s spassig, müssen wir unbedingt mal wiederholen...

Bin in der Woche nach ostern wieder im Lande.


----------



## e.x.y. (18. April 2011)

hi leute.
mal ne frage an die von euch die öfters am weißen stein unterwegs sind.
also wir fahren immer die strecke ws, schaunburg dossenheim, strahlenburg schriesheim (sie jpg im anhang)
nun zur frage, es soll ne strecke geben wo es ein paar errichtete wildbauten geben soll. die soll irgendwo in der nähe von dem skihang sein. kann das jemand bestätigen bzw bechreiben wie man fahren muss?
wären morgen gegen 18.15/18.30 oben falls jemand anzutreffen ist. 
(bikes: nicolai helius st rot / nicolai helius fr schwarz)


----------



## mcgable (18. April 2011)

hmm.. nichts für ungut, aber ich glaub nicht, dass das so eine gute Idee wäre _irgend_ welche Strecken hier zu posten


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. April 2011)

denke ich auch ... wäre ganz gut das bild wieder zu entfernen


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (18. April 2011)

dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen....wir wollen doch keine schlafenden Hunde wecken....tztztztzztztz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (18. April 2011)

e.x.y. schrieb:


> hi leute.
> mal ne frage an die von euch die öfters am weißen stein unterwegs sind.
> also wir fahren immer die strecke ws, schaunburg dossenheim, strahlenburg schriesheim (sie jpg im anhang)
> nun zur frage, es soll ne strecke geben wo es ein paar errichtete wildbauten geben soll. die soll irgendwo in der nähe von dem skihang sein. kann das jemand bestätigen bzw bechreiben wie man fahren muss?
> ...



Du kannst ja mal mit mir fahren


----------



## e.x.y. (19. April 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Du kannst ja mal mit mir fahren



gerne!!! fr, sa, so, mo? 
aber seit wann fahrt ihr denn am ws? ich dachte ihr seit nur am ks anzutreffen?


----------



## e.x.y. (19. April 2011)

Schneisenarbeit schrieb:


> dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen....wir wollen doch keine schlafenden Hunde wecken....tztztztzztztz



bild ist weg. aber ich denke die schlafenden hunde sind schon längst wach, soviel stöcke, äste und ja ganze bäume vorletzten sonntag auf der strecke rumlagen. 
aber noch mal zur frage, gibt's noch was besseres in der nähe vom skihang?


----------



## Kontragonist (19. April 2011)

*<fully-interlude>*



e.x.y. schrieb:


> () nun zur frage, es soll ne strecke geben wo es  ein paar errichtete wildbauten geben soll. die soll irgendwo in der nähe  von dem skihang sein. kann das jemand bestätigen bzw bechreiben wie man  fahren muss? ()
> (bikes: nicolai helius st rot / nicolai helius fr schwarz)





guru39 schrieb:


> Du kannst ja mal mit mir fahren



Das schreit ja nach einem außerplanmäßigen Nicolai-/Puff-Treffen 
Am Samastag oder Sonntag wär ich am Start!
(bike: Helus AFR orange oder AC schwarz, je nach Tourplan)

*</fully-interlude>*


----------



## freiraum (19. April 2011)

Die Hardtail Hardtrail Fraktion ist mit dabei


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (19. April 2011)

muss sa schaffe.....schei__e


----------



## freiraum (19. April 2011)

Sonntag wäre super, Samstach habbich die Kids


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. April 2011)

achja... ich haus hier mal rein...

ich verkauf meinen Santa Cruz Chameleon Rahmen größe L in schwarz

wer was wissen will oder interesse hat einfach mal melden


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (19. April 2011)

Hey Heavy...

Mittwoch wird nix, muss auf Abruf da sein, reicht daher nur für kleine KS Trainingseiheit.
Viel Spaß dir und lass die Knochen ganz...

Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (19. April 2011)

hab dir gran ne pn geschrieben 

selbes training wie letztes mal? oder oben bissi spielen und dann runter zum gb und dort bissi spielen?
mein zeitfenster wäre so ab 11 -11.30


----------



## e.x.y. (20. April 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Du kannst ja mal mit mir fahren



wann seit ihr die nächsten tage (fr,sa,so,mo) wo am ks anzutreffen?würden gern mal mitfahren!!!


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. April 2011)

also ich bin wohl samstag unterwegs, aber leider eher spontan ohne lange planung


----------



## Kontragonist (23. April 2011)

Morgen Oster-Gehopse: Ich fahr gegen 3 von der Shell-Tankstelle hoch zum KS und dann runter zum GB mit Aufenthalt zum Abfahren.


----------



## mcgable (23. April 2011)

will morgen auch fahren und Arndt auch, soweit ich weiß ... 15 Uhr ist aber schon recht spät, oder?


----------



## Kontragonist (23. April 2011)

Ja, aber die Family hat Feiertägliches Vormittagsprogramm und grillt zum Mittagstisch, da bleibt mir nur der Nachmittag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcgable (23. April 2011)

hmm, legga, gegrillter Osterhase


----------



## Kontragonist (23. April 2011)

Ja, Meister Lampe darf den Kindern seine Schokolade hinterlegen, danach kommt sein Hintern auf die Kohlen  Werd mich aber bei dessen Verzehr etwas zurÃ¼cknehmen, weil hinterher ja noch Sport ansteht  Wer dabei oder bin ich nur eure AblÃ¶sung â¦


----------



## guru39 (23. April 2011)

e.x.y. schrieb:


> wann seit ihr die nächsten tage (fr,sa,so,mo) wo am ks anzutreffen?würden gern mal mitfahren!!!



Sorry, war heute fahrn und hatte den Fred hier vergessen  
Morgen habsch Fam. Time  und Montach gehts nach Beerfelden


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. April 2011)

montach bin ich VIELEICHT auch nochmal in befe 
... gestern war schon sehr geil


----------



## mcgable (23. April 2011)

Bin Morgen jetzt auch raus  Der Osterhase hat gerade doch noch ganztägiges Eierfärben,-suchen,-werfen,-essen usw. angeodrnet .
Dafür habe ich Startfreigabe am Montag, jaaa ich will mit nach Beerfelden


----------



## freiraum (24. April 2011)

Bin für heute auch nicht dabei. 
... alles ein bissi dorschenanna. 

Nächste Woche aber bestimmt wieder!


----------



## HeavyBiker (24. April 2011)

mcgable schrieb:


> Bin Morgen jetzt auch raus  Der Osterhase hat gerade doch noch ganztägiges Eierfärben,-suchen,-werfen,-essen usw. angeodrnet .
> Dafür habe ich Startfreigabe am Montag, jaaa ich will mit nach Beerfelden



ich meld mich wenns 100% hinhaut


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (24. April 2011)

ich nehm auch ne Info.....Morche KS????


----------



## HeavyBiker (24. April 2011)

wenn kein befe dann ks oder ws
oder kommst mit nach befe ... dat rockt


----------



## HeavyBiker (25. April 2011)

so... muß leider bis auf weiteres jegliche aktivität für heute leider absagen... muß gleich in die firma , leider mit open end 
wenn ich doch noch zeit hab/finde nach dem ausschlafen schreib ich hier nochmal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcgable (25. April 2011)




----------



## Schneisenarbeit (25. April 2011)

Ich bin dann sicher am ks Ruf einfach mal kurz durch wenn du wach bist


----------



## HeavyBiker (25. April 2011)

so... ausgeschlafen, die meisten werden bestimmt schon wieder zuhause sein... naja falls doch net ich werd so gegen 17 uhr oben am ks sein


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (26. April 2011)

dann haben wir uns um 1h verpasst. Heute bin ich über die Mittagszeit oben.....


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. April 2011)

ich werd auch hoch fahren... ich schreib dir mal ne sms wenn ich absehen kann wanns los geht (auch so um die mittagszeit vorausgesetzt mein doofes handy bimmelt net wieder  )


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (26. April 2011)

Cool....


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. April 2011)

mist... schon wieder ruft die arbeit... hoffentlich gehts schnell...


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. April 2011)

so... lang hats gedauert  aber so in 10-15 min fahr ich los richtung ks... werd dann wieder so gegen 17 uhr ca oben sein.


----------



## mcgable (26. April 2011)

viel Spaß ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (26. April 2011)

â¦ trotz nass


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. April 2011)

wieso nass? hier ist voll sonnenschein


----------



## Kontragonist (26. April 2011)

Wenn "hier" NuÃloch ist, istâs hier grad ziemlich trÃ¼b. Und wetter.com behauptet, am KS tÃ¤tâs grad regnen â nach einem Blick von der StraÃe Richtung Heidelberg mus ich aber gestehen: da drÃ¼ben siehtâs heller aus. Viel SpaÃ dann auch von mir


----------



## mcgable (26. April 2011)

... tjaa, naja. Regen bringt Segen


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. April 2011)

und mehr grip aufem trail  manche trails waren wirklich schon extrem staubig und dadurch etwas "ungrippig"


----------



## roischiffer (26. April 2011)

mcgable schrieb:


> ... tjaa, naja. Regen bringt Segen


Ist das die Webcam der Gleitschirmfliecher oder selbst aufgenommen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcgable (26. April 2011)

jo, jetzt wo du es sagst, es ist die der Gleitschirmflieger. Hier der Link: http://www.kurpfaelzer.info/webcam/


----------



## HeavyBiker (27. April 2011)

is morgen vormittag einer irgendwo ks oder ws unterwegs... so gegen 10 oder 11 uhr?


----------



## rmfausi (27. April 2011)

Ich bin morgen erst so ca. 14.00 Uhr auf dem WS, habe vorher noch ein bisschen Arbeit. 

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. April 2011)

schad is leider zu spät... hab 16 uhr schon den nächsten termin


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (29. April 2011)

schon jemand wach und Bock auf KS


----------



## mcgable (29. April 2011)

Jippiiiii --- Wochenende 
Morgen und/oder Sonntag wer am Start?


----------



## HeavyBiker (30. April 2011)

würde gerne morgen aber da morgen große feier angesagt ist wirds wohl wieder auf ne früh runde rauslaufen... also vor deiner zeit 

sonntach weis ich noch nicht leider...


----------



## rmfausi (30. April 2011)

Wir fahren heute um ca. 10 in Schriesheim los, auf den WS, dann runter nach HD auf den KS übers Felsenmeer ans Kloster. Mittag. Der Rückweg ist dann je nach Lust und Laune meiner Mitfahrer über den WS(mein Favorit) oder den Chickenway am Neckar entlang.
Sonntag fahre ich RR in den Biergarten (bei Darmstadt).

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## HeavyBiker (30. April 2011)

wie lange geht denn die rennrad tour?


----------



## rmfausi (30. April 2011)

Ich wollte hier in Ilvesheim so um 10 starten, insgesammt werden es so 120-140km sein. Für die ganze Tour habe ich 4-5h eingeplant. Interesse zum mitfahren? Bei Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit bin ich auch flexibel.

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (30. April 2011)

Ähm, 5-6h mit Biergarteneinkehr sind wohl realistischer.


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. Mai 2011)

na rr tour gemacht?
konnte heut doch net alleine biken gehen war dafür mit family unterwegs... junior hat seine erste lange tour gemacht (26 km mit grill zwischenstop  ) und frauchen war natürlich auch dabei 
hab dabei festgestellt das mein carbon racer nix zum gemütlich rumcruisen ist 

jetzt was anderes...

wer hat morgen so ab 13 uhr bock und zeit zum biken?... hab zeit und wetter sollte ja gehen oder? ... bei mir ist open end und fahren würde ich gerne ks ws gb oder sowas


----------



## mcgable (2. Mai 2011)

13 Uhr am Montag .!..?.... 
also ich kann (wenn überhaupt) erst ab 17 Uhr


----------



## HeavyBiker (2. Mai 2011)

ja heut 13 uhr... wenn ich "pech" hab muß ich 17 uhr schon wieder sowas uncooles wie arbeiten machen


----------



## mcgable (8. Mai 2011)

wer hat Lust auf ne Runde KS oder WS heute um ca. 13 Uhr?


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. Mai 2011)

bin noch am chillen auf der terasse... gestern waren ~80km ~1900hm in 4h03min schon ne ansage  (außerdem gäbs dann verunstimmung bei der rennleitung  )
wünsch dir aber viel spass bei dem hammer wetter 

achja... check mal wie es nächsten samstag bei dir mit befe wäre


----------



## mcgable (8. Mai 2011)

befe .. bin dabei ... zu, sagen wir mal, 99% ... 


> ~80km ~1900hm in 4h03min


wo warst du? und warum war ich nicht dabei


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. Mai 2011)

gäsbock marathon in lambrecht/pfalz ...ABSOLUT geniales event geile trails geile stimmung und GEILE versorgungspunkte auf der strecke 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=490344&page=37

waren auch einige der üblichen verdächtigen von hier dabei


----------



## rmfausi (8. Mai 2011)

Hi Torsten,
mcgable war doch NOCH nicht in der Pfalz biken, IMHO. 

Gruss Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (8. Mai 2011)

jaa... der drückt sich doch immer  hi hi


----------



## Dddakk (8. Mai 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ... in 4h03min



Dann hast du zu wenig im Bauch gehabt und nicht ausreichend den VPs zugesprochen. Das muss besser werden!


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. Mai 2011)

hmmmm ... ja schuldig  ... hab nur eine vp mitgenommen das war die an der schule oder was das auch immer war ... ich glaub das war die nach dem "boxenstop" im wald 
nächstes jahr fahr ich net so verbissen und geniese mehr, versprochen 

war halt mit der cc feile unterwegs... da geht nur schnell  , next time mehr genuss und das FR HT


----------



## Dddakk (8. Mai 2011)

..du hast Suzuka und den Dom ausgelassen? Dann warst du einer von drei.      tsts  

Das CC und Lycra steht dir übrigens gar nicht. FR und HT ist viel besser. Aber das müssen die Mädels entscheiden.


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. Mai 2011)

...aber ich fühl mich doch immer so sexy im hautengen 
und das lycra macht mind. 3 kmh mehr im schnitt aus  hi hi hi


----------



## donnersberger (8. Mai 2011)

geht jemand von Euch morgen Vor- oder Nachmittags baiken?
Ich hab' morgen frei, wohne in NL, kann aber auch nach Leimen,HD,... kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraum (17. Mai 2011)

Sonntag Hardt(r)ail Flow-Free-Enduro-Bomber-Ride-Treff?
HD > WS > Schriese ...


Grüße!
Die Spassabteilung


----------



## Kontragonist (17. Mai 2011)

Ja, ich will! Gern auch wieder GB, KS, WS 

Teilnahme allerdings ohne Gewähr, ein kollege von mir hat was von Beerfelden gemurmelt  wenn das stattfindet und auch auf Sonntag fällt, fahr ich bevorzugt dort hin


----------



## freiraum (17. Mai 2011)

Einmal WS würd mir langen. Ich hab grad echt viel action mitti Bienies, komm gar nimmer zum biken - ein Berg langt mir


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. Mai 2011)

bin am sonntag im hunsrück beim schinderhannes marathon ... wünsch euch aber viel spass.

beerfelden waren mcgable und ich letzten samstag, neue umbauten sind echt top, lohnt auf jeden fall


----------



## Kontragonist (17. Mai 2011)

War dies Jahr schon 2x in BeFe und stimme zu: Mächtig spaßig und angenehm erreichbar  Versuche trozdem, Samstag zu arrangieren und Sonntag auf heimischen Trails zu surfen 

Viel Erfolg beim Marathon!


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. Mai 2011)

jo aber letztes we ist die hühnerleiter nochmals umgebaut worden , unten mit nem sprung drann


----------



## rmfausi (17. Mai 2011)

@freiraum
Wann willst Du am Sonntag los? Ich fahre ab 10 Uhr 2-3 Stunden mit meiner Schwester, anschließend würde ich einmal WS mitfahren.

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## Kontragonist (17. Mai 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> jo aber letztes we ist die hühnerleiter nochmals umgebaut worden , unten mit nem sprung drann



Dann _muss_ es am WE sein


----------



## Dddakk (17. Mai 2011)

@imker
das muss doch nun mal klappen mit dem Honig. Haste ne Adresse in Ziegele wo ich abbremsen könnte? Oder wir machen ein geheimes Depot aus auf dem WS. Du Gläser rein, ich Geld rein, oder umgekehrt.


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. Mai 2011)

wenn ich net morgen den ganzen tag am stromberger flowtrail wäre und sonntag im hunsrück würd ich direkt samstag noch nen tag befe drann hängen... aber ich glaub da würd mich frauchen wie nen nassen lappen an die wand klatschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (17. Mai 2011)

Lass dich nicht lumpen 
Aber lass mal ne Zeile fallen, wenn du in Stromberg warst. Ich habs am Eröffnungstag leider nicht geschafft, ein Auto klar zu machen


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. Mai 2011)

so, gestern fast ganzen tag stromberg...

fazit : SEHR GEIL 

macht echt laune dort und man kann auf der ganzen 2,5km abfahrt die schwierigkeit einfach mit dem speed steuern 
hochgekurbelt ist man so in etwa in 20-25 min und das ganz stressfrei auf der waldautobahn.
der trail wird 3 mal kurz von quer laufen forstwegen gekreuzt was man entweder zum kurz verschnaufen, zum labern, zum durchheizen oder zum wieder hochfahren nutzen kann wenn man den selben abschnitt gleich nochmal fahren will 
es gibt jede menge anlieger und sprünge,kicker, gap, drop, double, tables die alle sehr sauber gebaut sind und echt laune machen.
von hier aus (nußloch) ist es zwar ca 1,25 bis 1,5 h fahrzeit aber wenn man plant den ganzen tag dort zu bleiben absolut lohnenswert


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Mai 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Aber lass mal ne Zeile fallen, wenn du in Stromberg warst.


Diese Zeile wird vermutlich so aussehen:

                                 

Ähnlich sah er aus, nachdem er die Abfahrt das erste Mal unten war, und das zweite Mal, und das dritte Mal, und das vierte Mal... 

EDITH: Ups, zu langsam


----------



## Kelme (19. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Rückmeldung. Da meine beste Ehefrau von allen eh desöfteren in Richtung Hunsrück unterwegs ist, werde ich demnächst das Rad mit in den Wagen werfen und in Stromberg aussteigen. Für mich als technischen Laien verspreche ich mir einiges.
Alternativ: Die ganze Gang einpacken.


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. Mai 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Diese Zeile wird vermutlich so aussehen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SO SIEHTS AUS 

müssen wir unbedingt wiederholen und noch ein par bekloppte dazu mitnehmen


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. Mai 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Alternativ: Die ganze Gang einpacken.



das verspricht garantierten 1000%igen spass


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Mai 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Für mich als technischen Laien verspreche ich mir einiges.


Genau dafür ist der Trail perfekt. Man kommt alles recht gediegen runter und kann alles umfahren oder überrollen (statt springen). Ich war die ersten Male mit dem Hardtail dort und habe anfangs alles bis auf die kleinsten Sprünge umfahren, mittlerweile Springe ich auch mit dem Hardtail dort fast alles ...und das Gap ist beim nächsten Mal auch fällig (aber mit dem Fully!)  Das Schöne ist, wenn man den Trail mehrere Male hintereinander fährt, wird es fast schon automatisch immer flüssiger und schneller 

Haben gestern beim Fotos schießen noch einen mit Hardtail und Hardnose gesehen...! Der sah zwar auf den leicht ausgefahrenen Wurzeln etwas verkrampft aus, hats aber komplett durchgezogen 




HeavyBiker schrieb:


> müssen wir unbedingt wiederholen und noch ein par bekloppte dazu mitnehmen


Wenn mein Studium so Fast-Ganztags-Veranstaltungen wie gestern zulässt, immer gerne!


----------



## mcgable (19. Mai 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> SO SIEHTS AUS
> 
> müssen wir unbedingt wiederholen und noch ein paar bekloppte dazu mitnehmen


.. meinst du mich


----------



## Kontragonist (19. Mai 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> SO SIEHTS AUS
> 
> müssen wir unbedingt wiederholen und noch ein par bekloppte dazu mitnehmen



Hier, ichichich: ich bin bekoppt, ich versprechs !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (19. Mai 2011)

mcgable schrieb:


> .. meinst du mich



hi hi ... weise er ist , der junge padawan


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. Mai 2011)

hmmm... schaut so aus als müssten wir da mal dringend nen termin finden an dem so mindestens 4-5 leute ganztätig zeit haben


----------



## Festerfeast (19. Mai 2011)

Ich würd demnächst mal gerne bei euch mitfahren. Ich hab zwar "nur" ein Fully, würde mich aber trotzdem freuen eine Tour mit euch fahren zu können.


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. Mai 2011)

macht nix... fahr im mom auch nur fully oder meine rennfeile bis der neue fr ht frame da ist


----------



## rmfausi (19. Mai 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> hmmm... schaut so aus als müssten wir da mal dringend nen termin finden an dem so mindestens 4-5 leute ganztätig zeit haben



Hört sich interessant an, ich hätte auch Lust mitzukommen. Wenn es zeitlich passt bin ich auch dabei.

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## freiraum (19. Mai 2011)

Hinten einfach zu knallen und schon haste ne Hardtail 

So eefach kann's Lewwe soi 



Am Sonntag würde ich gerne früh starten, weil danach noch die Tour de Miel gestartet werden muss 
... die Honigräume sind wieder brechend voll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (19. Mai 2011)

hmmm.... also wenn sich für sonntag genug leute finden würden die nach stromberg wollen,damits auch ne richtige gaudi wird, würde ich sogar meinen marathon startplatz abgeben und dort hin fahren


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Mai 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> hmmm.... also wenn sich für sonntag genug leute finden würden die nach stromberg wollen,damits auch ne richtige gaudi wird, würde ich sogar meinen marathon startplatz abgeben und dort hin fahren


Dann sollte ich wohl mal den Thread hier im Auge behalten


----------



## Festerfeast (19. Mai 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> hmmm.... also wenn sich für sonntag genug leute finden würden die nach stromberg wollen,damits auch ne richtige gaudi wird, würde ich sogar meinen marathon startplatz abgeben und dort hin fahren



ich würd da auch gerne mit hin!


----------



## rmfausi (19. Mai 2011)

Diesen Sonntag kann ich nicht, hab leider auch kein Auto. Wie siehts am Sonntag den 29.5.11 bei euch aus? So wie es bis jetzt ist mache ich am Samstag den 28.5.11 meine erste Jungfernfahrt (Fahrer und Bike) in Beerfelden. Dann Stromberg wäre bestimmt nicht schlecht.

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## riderflo (19. Mai 2011)

hi leute freeride und dwonhil ist ein toller sport ich kann nur sagen wer ein fuly hat ist im vorteil es nimmt die schläge , wellen und falls sprünge besser mit aber ein hardtail ist am anfang auch nicht verkehrt man kann damit super üben ich spreche aus eigener erfahrung inwzischen fahre ich auch ein fully mfg riderflo


----------



## donnersberger (19. Mai 2011)

hab vor zwei Stunden auf dem Königstuhl nen Berchfahrradkolleschen getroffen, der war mit einem Bulls-Starrgabel-Bike da hoch und hatte dann die HD-Freeride-Abfahrt (da Gurutrail) damit vor - alle 8tung..


----------



## donnersberger (19. Mai 2011)

stromberg am Sonntag klappt bei mir nicht, aber fahrt dann ohne mich, da findet sich noch mal ein Termin, wo ich auch rüberfahre..


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. Mai 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> hab vor zwei Stunden auf dem Königstuhl nen Berchfahrradkolleschen getroffen, der war mit einem Bulls-Starrgabel-Bike da hoch und hatte dann die HD-Freeride-Abfahrt (da Gurutrail) damit vor - alle 8tung..



na mutig war der geselle ja... wie hoch der fun faktor dabei ist ... naja


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. Mai 2011)

Festerfeast schrieb:


> ich würd da auch gerne mit hin!



wenns zeitlich passt kannst dich ja mit ran hängen... einfach hier mitlesen


----------



## Kontragonist (20. Mai 2011)

freiraum schrieb:


> () Am Sonntag würde ich gerne früh starten, weil danach noch die Tour de Miel gestartet werden muss
> ... die Honigräume sind wieder brechend voll



Erzähl uns mal eine Uhrzeit und deine bevorzugte Route für die Sonntägliche Früh-Tour. Wahrscheinlich  bin ich dabei  mein Beerfelden-Shuttle steht auf sehr wackligen Füßen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Diesmal tauschen wir für einen kleinen Abschnitt mal die Rädle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Und sag mir dies: unter welcher Adresse kann man deinen Honig käuflich erstehen und wie Bio ist der selbe? Rührst du den Süßen Kleb, dass er flüssig bleibt oder lässt du ihn erstarren?

Gruß
Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcgable (20. Mai 2011)

Sonntag Vormittag kann ich leider nicht , erst gegen späteren Nachmittag.
Kann man den Honig nicht auch morgens ernten?


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. Mai 2011)

ne da schlafen die bienchen noch und werden zickig wenn man sie weckt


----------



## Festerfeast (20. Mai 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> wenns zeitlich passt kannst dich ja mit ran hängen... einfach hier mitlesen



wie würdet ihr denn dahin kommen wenns klappt?


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. Mai 2011)

werd mich nachher so um 17 uhr + - auf den berg hoch treten ... noch einer zeit und lust ?


----------



## Festerfeast (20. Mai 2011)

jau, ich komm mit


----------



## mcgable (20. Mai 2011)

... ich will auch, aber ginge auch 17:30 Uhr? oder gar 18:00Uhr ... bzw. wo wollt ihr überhaut hoch? KS oder WS?

EDIT: ok, 17:15 ginge es auch schon ... aber wo ist treffen? Und wo gehts hin? Ich wäre für WS -> ÖB
und bringe noch ein bis zwei Mitfahrer mit


----------



## Festerfeast (20. Mai 2011)

Habt ihr irgendeinen Standardtreffpunkt?


----------



## mcgable (20. Mai 2011)

ich bin für 17:15 Uhr Hirschgasse oder Philosophenweg -> WS


----------



## Festerfeast (20. Mai 2011)

also mir ist es gleich

â¬dit: nun?

â¬dit2: ich fahr jetzt einfach zum Philosophenweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcgable (20. Mai 2011)

17:30 bin ich da, eher geht doch nicht
unten am Philosophenweg

Edit: ganz schon kompliziert die Orga


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. Mai 2011)

na toll ... ich ruf zum fahren auf und was ist... steh so lange im stau das ich eben erst die tür zuhause reinkomm  ... das schaff ich jetzt natürlich nicht mehr zu euch, trotzdem viel spass


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. Mai 2011)

noch einer der fahren will?... aus genannten gründen fahr ich jetzt hier in nußloch um ca 18.30-45 los richtung ks... oben dann so 19.45- 20 uhr an der plattform


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Mai 2011)

Wie stehen die Aktien bzgl. morgen? Würde mich dann ggf. danach richten. Wobei... ich glaub, ich geh eh wieder flowen


----------



## freiraum (21. Mai 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Erzähl uns mal eine Uhrzeit und deine bevorzugte Route für die Sonntägliche Früh-Tour.


10 Uhr an der Tiefburg in HD Handschuhsheim?
... -> WS -> Ölberg -> Schriese -> HD?!



> Diesmal tauschen wir für einen kleinen Abschnitt mal die Rädle


Coooooool 



> Und sag mir dies: unter welcher Adresse kann man deinen Honig käuflich erstehen


... bei mir 


> ... und wie Bio ist der selbe?


Ich bin nicht zertifiziert, versuch aber trotzdem so weit wie geht nach Bioland-Richtlinien zu arbeiten. Ein Zertifikat lohnt sich bei der Menge nicht.



> Rührst du den Süßen Kleb, dass er flüssig bleibt oder lässt du ihn erstarren?


Der Honig wird gerührt, wenn er anfängt zu kristallisieren, dass die Kristalle fein werden. Man zerschlägt damit die Kristalle zu einer feineren Struktur. Das vererbt sich dann auf nachfolgenden Kristalle und der Honig wird schön schmelzig und cremig. Macht man das nicht, wird der Honig grob kristallin. Flüssig bleibt der damit aber nicht. Waldhonig, kommt er von der Tanne, Fichte oder Blatthonig oder aber auch von der Akazie (Robinie) und der Edelkastanie bleibt über Jahre hinweg flüssig.

Der 2011er brauch noch ne Ecke bis er auskristallisiert.
Wenn's soweit ist, sag ich bescheid 


Zurück zum Thema:
Ich hab Morgen Nachmittag nen Imker-Date, kann nur Vormittags.
Ist 10 Uhr ok?


----------



## Kontragonist (21. Mai 2011)

10 Uhr ist verdammt frÃ¼h fÃ¼r Leute, die ich sind  Ich versuchâs. Kannst du mir noch mal deine Mobilnummer PNen â ich hab sie nicht mehr, seit ich mein Handy ne 60-Grad-Waschung verpasst hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraum (21. Mai 2011)

... dein Post kommt bei mir in die TopTen 
Geil!


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. Mai 2011)

schade das sich net mehr für den flowtrail gefunden haben... also ich bin dann mal morgen den hunsrück rocken 
viel spass jedem egal wo er fährt


----------



## Kontragonist (21. Mai 2011)

@ Heavy B.: Ich wÃ¤hr auch aufâs energischste dafÃ¼r, nach Stromberg zu fahren, aber ich hab keinen motorisierten Untersatz zur VerfÃ¼gung, und der Bienenmann soll ja auch nicht ganz alleine umher holpern mÃ¼ssen 

@ freirÃ¤umer: ich sag jetzt mal nicht "danke fÃ¼r die Blumen", sonst nehmâ ich meinem Post jedwede SouverÃ¤nitÃ¤t


----------



## freiraum (21. Mai 2011)

... dann bin ich morgen um 10 an der tiefburg.
soll ich dich wecken?


----------



## Kontragonist (21. Mai 2011)

Ich glaub, ich schaff das Aufwachen alleine â ich hab ein Radio, dass zu dudeln anfÃ¤ngt wann immer man das braucht  Bis morgen frÃ¼h, ich Croissants, du Kaffee 

Guts NÃ¤chtle
Jo


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Mai 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> schade das sich net mehr für den flowtrail gefunden haben... also ich bin dann mal morgen den hunsrück rocken
> viel spass jedem egal wo er fährt


Hunsrück = Stromberg? Müsste nur wissen, ob ich den Stinger einpacken soll


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. Mai 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hunsrück = Stromberg? Müsste nur wissen, ob ich den Stinger einpacken soll



achso ... hi hi ne den schinderhannes marathon... stinger sag ich dir dann bescheid wenns soweit ist  ... achja die carbon backplate hast die selber gemacht oder machen lassen/gekauft?

edith : hab grad nachgeschaut , der schinderhannes is nur 36km von stromberg weg ... ich werd mal 2 bikes einpacken und wenn ich net zuuu ausgepowerd bin fahr ich auf den heimweg noch nach stromberg  ... FALLS ich noch vorbei komm schick ich dir ne sms


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Mai 2011)

Ah, verstehe. Viel Spaß!  Ich werde wohl n Flowtrail-Quickie machen - 3 mal rauf und runter, fertig  Muss noch bissl Uni-Kram erledigen morgen...

Die Carbon Platte hab ich von kuka.berlin - sehr zu empfehlen! Macht auch individuelle Sachen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. Mai 2011)

ah danke muß ich mal schauen


----------



## Festerfeast (23. Mai 2011)

Ich hätte morgen so ab 15 oder 16Uhr Zeit, hätt jemand Lust auf eine Tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Mai 2011)

Morgen Flowtrail?


----------



## HeavyBiker (24. Mai 2011)

würde ja gerne flowtrailen aber ich glaub ich bekomm das zeitlich net gebacken 
falls doch meld ich mich kurzfristig...
ansonsten bleiben mir "nur" die hausberge dann kann ich mal meine neuerworbenen reifen für die  CC fliege testen


----------



## rmfausi (24. Mai 2011)

Welche Reifen sind es denn?

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## HeavyBiker (24. Mai 2011)

vorn jetzt mal nen advantage 2.1 exc und hinten crossmark 2.1 exc 

mal sehen ob mich der advantage von meinem larsen TT glauben am vr abbringen kann (der tt hat sich grad mal wieder sehr bewährt am sonntag beim schinderhannes mtb)


----------



## Festerfeast (24. Mai 2011)

Fährt jemand von euch am Samstag auch rein zufällig nach Befe in den Bikepark?


----------



## rmfausi (24. Mai 2011)

Ich


----------



## Dddakk (24. Mai 2011)

@festerfeast

Dein Gäsbock-Mitstreiter auch.


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Mai 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> würde ja gerne flowtrailen aber ich glaub ich bekomm das zeitlich net gebacken
> falls doch meld ich mich kurzfristig...


Zumindest ne kleine Hoffnung  Momentan bin ich noch ohne Copilot, ist immer bissl blöd, wenn man dann mal fliegt.




HeavyBiker schrieb:


> mal sehen ob mich der advantage von meinem larsen TT glauben am vr abbringen kann (der tt hat sich grad mal wieder sehr bewährt am sonntag beim schinderhannes mtb)


Also in 42a fand ich den im Trockenen immer genial! Rollt wie n Slick und hat trotzdem erstaunlichen Grip.
EDITH: den Larsen meinte ich!


----------



## Festerfeast (24. Mai 2011)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Ich



klasse, dann sieht man sich ja!



Dddakk schrieb:


> @festerfeast
> 
> Dein Gäsbock-Mitstreiter auch.



der nimmt mich ja mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraum (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo Männers!

Ich schmeiss mal den nächsten Sonntag in's Rennen!
Ab 10 Uhr steh ich mit meinem Rad in HD und fahre ...

a) mit euch zum flowen auf den WS
b) mit euch zum flowen rüwwa zum Stromberg


... auf jeden Fall wird's wie immer sau witzig  


Cheers!
Die Spassabteilung


----------



## HeavyBiker (24. Mai 2011)

hmmmm.... so viele am samstag in befe... mal sehen ob ich mir auch ein par stunden aus den rippen leiern kann


----------



## Kontragonist (24. Mai 2011)

freiraum schrieb:


> Hallo Männers!
> 
> Ich schmeiss mal den nächsten Sonntag in's Rennen!
> Ab 10 Uhr steh ich mit meinem Rad in HD und fahre ...
> ...



b) bitte   und: Shotgun


----------



## HeavyBiker (25. Mai 2011)

also sonntag verhärtet sich immer mehr zum no biking day bei mir  ... wer ist denn nu am samstag in befe am start? 

und zu den reifen... also hab heut mittag ne 40km trainingsrunde gemacht... auf losem TROCKENEM untergrund ist der TT dem advantage auf jeden all überlegen ... bin mal gespannt wie es wird wenns feucht ist


----------



## rmfausi (25. Mai 2011)

Mein Freund und ich werden so um 10.00 - 10.30 da sein, mit einem weissen T3.

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Mai 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> also sonntag verhärtet sich immer mehr zum no biking day bei mir


Ist bei mir auch so gut wie fix, leider "Verpflichtungen"...




HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ... bin mal gespannt wie es wird wenns feucht ist


Da dürften beide wohl kaum etwas reissen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (26. Mai 2011)

so... nach konsultation der rennleitung hab ich grünes licht für samstag... bin also zu allen schandtaten bereit 
... wo gehts hin? beerfelden , stromberg , bad wildbad (is von hd sogar näher als stromberg)


----------



## mcgable (26. Mai 2011)

KS ist noch näher


----------



## freiraum (26. Mai 2011)

GB ist noch viel näher


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. Mai 2011)

ks.... gb.... seid ihr langweilig


----------



## Festerfeast (26. Mai 2011)

Also bei mir gehts Samstag wohl definitiv nach Befe


----------



## Feddagawwl (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo miteinander,

ich wohne bald in Nussloch und will mich jetzt schon informieren obs rund um Nussloch Trails oder sonstige nette Strecken gibt die man empfehlen kann?


----------



## HeavyBiker (27. Mai 2011)

bin auch von nußloch... kannst dich mal bei mir rannhängen, da gibts einiges


----------



## Feddagawwl (27. Mai 2011)

Ou ja! Da bin ich dabei =) ... können gern mal was ausmachen!

Meine natürlich Nußloch


----------



## HeavyBiker (27. Mai 2011)

klaro tipste einfach mal hier rein wann du zeit und bock hast ... 

was annares...

wer is morgen noch mit in befe dabei? mcgable?


----------



## mcgable (27. Mai 2011)

tja .. meine Liebste ist nicht so begeistert 
"Waaas? Schon wieder Beerfelden? Da warst du doch schon!"

naja , ich versuch es weiter ... ansonsten fahr ich wohl hier ne Runde GB -> KS -> WS -> ÖB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (27. Mai 2011)

Nach dem Motto: "Der Parkbesuch ist dann ja abgehakt, dabrauchst du jetzt nicht mehr hingehen, gelle?"

Goldig


----------



## mcgable (27. Mai 2011)

ja, so in etwa


----------



## freiraum (27. Mai 2011)

Ok, dann wird's wieder ne Runde WS und KS 

@Kontra
Ab wann kannst du?


----------



## Kontragonist (27. Mai 2011)

freiraum schrieb:


> Ok, dann wird's wieder ne Runde WS und KS
> 
> @Kontra
> Ab wann kannst du?



Och, ich weiß nicht, ob ich mich für den KS/WS abhetzen muss  Da lass  ich mir lieber Zeit und dreh Nachmittags ne Solorunde. Für Stromberg  würde ich mich zur Not auch bis 10:30 Uhr nach Heidelberg quälen


----------



## Festerfeast (27. Mai 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> wer is morgen noch mit in befe dabei? mcgable?



wir werden uns wahrscheinlich morgen mittag so gegen 12Uhr auf den Weg machen


----------



## HeavyBiker (27. Mai 2011)

bin ab 10 uhr in befe am start...  ... feuer frei


----------



## mcgable (27. Mai 2011)

werde aus genannten Gründen nicht dabei sein können 
Dafür Sonntag rund um HD .... mal wieder


----------



## freiraum (27. Mai 2011)

Kontra und ich fahren zum Stromberg. SORRY!!!


----------



## HeavyBiker (27. Mai 2011)

freiraum schrieb:


> Kontra und ich fahren zum Stromberg. SORRY!!!



dann haut rein... und keine falsche scheu , alle sprünge absolut narrensicher und 100% spassfaktor, ja keinen kicker auslassen 

(wenn ich könnt würd ich mitkommen...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcgable (27. Mai 2011)

na toll  vielleicht beim nächsten Mal ...


----------



## HeavyBiker (27. Mai 2011)

mcgable schrieb:


> na toll  vielleicht beim nächsten Mal ...



kannst ja mit mir fahren am sonntag ... ich fahr ca 7.30uhr los von hier auf den ks


----------



## mcgable (27. Mai 2011)

... ähh - och, Sonntags 7.30? Geht leider nicht da bin ich schon in der Kirche


----------



## HeavyBiker (27. Mai 2011)

hi hi hi ... is halt meine frührunde wenn familien tag ist 

ja is morgen generell kein biken bei dir möglich? bin ja auch nur von 10-14 uhr in befe


----------



## mcgable (27. Mai 2011)

tja, leider, nur Sonntag


----------



## Festerfeast (28. Mai 2011)

mcgable schrieb:


> tja, leider, nur Sonntag



um welche Uhrzeit willst du los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcgable (28. Mai 2011)

wahrscheinlich so ab 11 Uhr


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. Mai 2011)

war sehr geil heut in befe... schade das du net dabei warst ... NEXT TIME


----------



## mcgable (28. Mai 2011)

ja, der Sommer ist noch jung


----------



## freiraum (28. Mai 2011)

mcgable schrieb:


> ja, der Sommer ist noch jung



... so isses


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. Mai 2011)

mal ne frage... hat einer der hier anwesenden ne GoPro oder ähnliches?


----------



## freiraum (29. Mai 2011)

STROOOOMBEEERG olee oleeeeeee!!!

@Heavy
Ich kenn einen den du auch kennst. Mit dem habbich heut den Flowtrail gefilmt


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. Mai 2011)

feine sache dort oder? 

wen meinst du? genau dafür würde ich die cam auch brauchen... will ein vid vom stromberg machen, mit helm/bike und meiner stationären 

(ich bekomm meine gopro erst am 25.06  )


----------



## rmfausi (29. Mai 2011)

Sagt mal, wie lange fährt man nach Stromberg bzw. wie weit ist es von HD weg?

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. Mai 2011)

also ich bin das letzte mal ca 1h20min gefahren @ 140km (von nußloch)

...dienstag hab ich frei und fahr VIELEICHT wieder hin


----------



## rmfausi (29. Mai 2011)

Schade, ich muss Dienstag arbeiten. Aber ok, 1h20 ist auch nicht so lange, ich hatte gedacht es ist weiter.

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraum (29. Mai 2011)

Wir haben das von Stromberg bis Weinheim (Woinemer Hausbrauerei, in der wir grad noch sitzen  ) in einer Stunde geschafft. 

Ooooleeeee, die Waden tun so weh!


----------



## Kontragonist (30. Mai 2011)

Moin aus NuÃloch an Heavy in NuÃloch,
ich hab âne GoPro Hero HD, mÃ¶chte die allerdings nicht gar so gern weggeben. Aber wenn wir mal zusammen (vielleicht in der grÃ¶Ãeren Gruppe mit gable-man, freirÃ¤umer usw.) nach Stromberg fahren, geb ich sie dir gern mal fÃ¼r deine On-board-SchÃ¼sse â Dann mag ich aber auch mal an deinem Stativ vorbei fahren  Ich hab auch schon einen Kabelschlitten gebastelt, den kÃ¶nnte man dabei ja auch mal ausprobieren â¦

PS: Warum kommt deine GoPro so spÃ¤t? Die Wurzelpassage in Eppelheim hat glaubich noch welche und bei Stadler in Monnem steht auch eine rum â¦


----------



## HeavyBiker (30. Mai 2011)

ich bekomm die deshalb so spät weil mir frauchen eine zum burzeltag schenkt und alles bitten und betteln nix nützt das ich sie früher bekomm 
und jetzt eine zu kaufen wo doch schon eine im hause ist.... naja sinnfrei eben


----------



## Kontragonist (30. Mai 2011)

Dann musst du aber warten  sonst machst du deiner Frau ja den Spaß kaputt, sich an deiner kindlichen Freude zu ergötzen, wenn du deine ersten Filmchen machst


----------



## HeavyBiker (30. Mai 2011)

hi hi ... stimmt ...

btw... wusste ja garnicht das du auch von nußloch bist... oder wusste ich das und habs wieder vergessen?... nuja...
werd mich jetzt mal fertig machen und ne kleine runde auf den berg fahren... das cc bike stand fast das ganze we und will noch bissi bewegt werden


----------



## Kontragonist (30. Mai 2011)

Bin net vun Nußloch, schaff bloß do


----------



## HeavyBiker (30. Mai 2011)

achso... na dann mußt mal dein bike mitnehmen und wir drehen zusammen ne schöne feierabendrunde


----------



## Feddagawwl (30. Mai 2011)

Da ich ja auch bald in Nußloch wohne, wären wir schon zu 3. (ich schließ mich ganz dreist einfach mal an =) )


----------



## HeavyBiker (30. Mai 2011)

klaro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcgable (30. Mai 2011)

.... aber vorher Freeride-Hardtail kaufen


----------



## HeavyBiker (30. Mai 2011)

... wenn der fr ht gott mir gesonnen ist hab ich meinen rahmen ende der woche (und die geht ja bekanntlich nur bis mittwoch  )

achja ... edit sagt : frag mal ob du donnerstag (vatertag) zeit hast


----------



## freiraum (30. Mai 2011)

... ne ne ne, du sollst fragen ob du SONNTAG Zeit hast


----------



## Kontragonist (30. Mai 2011)

Feierabendrunde mit Heavy: Machema, der Dinner geht mit (hat hier auch schon mitgâschwetzt und sitzt am Schreibtisch gegenÃ¼ber).


----------



## HeavyBiker (30. Mai 2011)

freiraum schrieb:


> ... ne ne ne, du sollst fragen ob du SONNTAG Zeit hast



sonntag ist zu 99% schon verplant mit lac blanc


----------



## HeavyBiker (30. Mai 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Feierabendrunde mit Heavy: Machema, der Dinner geht mit (hat hier auch schon mitgâschwetzt und sitzt am Schreibtisch gegenÃ¼ber).



na alla dann  ... dann mÃ¼ssen wir nur noch nen "termin" finden  ... wie schauts bei euch aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Mai 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> sonntag ist zu 99% schon verplant mit lac blanc


Lac? Sac!


----------



## Kontragonist (30. Mai 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> na alla dann  ... dann müssen wir nur noch nen "termin" finden  ... wie schauts bei euch aus?



Terminlich bin ich relativ flexibel, Feierabend könnt ich so ab 16:30/17:00 Uhr einrichten.


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. Juni 2011)

morgen einer zeit und bock auf beerfelden?


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. Juni 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Terminlich bin ich relativ flexibel, Feierabend könnt ich so ab 16:30/17:00 Uhr einrichten.



nächste woche soll wetter ja wieder besser sein , da machen wir mal was aus


----------



## mcgable (1. Juni 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> morgen einer zeit und bock auf beerfelden?


wieviel Uhr willste los? müsste RL fragen


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. Juni 2011)

will früh los... auf jeden fall so das ich am lift steh wenn der um 10 losfährt 
und dann ende wahrscheinlich 14 uhr...


----------



## Festerfeast (1. Juni 2011)

Fährt hier jemand eine Hope Scheibenbremse und hat eine unbenutzte Quetschhülse aka Olive auf Lager?
Mir ist meine heute auseinander gebrochen und morgen haben alle Läden zu.. :/


----------



## mcgable (4. Juni 2011)

Aloa, hat jemand Lust ab ca. 15 Uhr Richtung WS -> ÖB?


----------



## HeavyBiker (7. Juni 2011)

is zwar kurzfristig ... (is ja öfter so bei mir) aber um 18 uhr fahr ich von hier ... nußloch... aus los auf den ks... einer bock mitzufahren oder oben zu treffen?


----------



## .floe. (8. Juni 2011)

Ist am Sonntag oder Montag jemand (mit HT) in Beerfelden? Ich hab endlich mal wieder Zeit und so wie es aussieht, spielt sogar das Wetter mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (8. Juni 2011)

weis net obs zeitlich hinhaut aber eigentlich hab ich vor montags dort zu sein, allerdings mit big bike


----------



## .floe. (10. Juni 2011)

Bei mir wirds wohl eher Sonntag und vermutlich auch Stromberg statt Beerfelden...


----------



## HeavyBiker (10. Juni 2011)

montag is bei mir auch gestrichen... was geht denn samstag so rund um HD?


----------



## mcgable (10. Juni 2011)

ich bin Pfingsten offline


----------



## HeavyBiker (10. Juni 2011)

hi hi ... ätsch


----------



## HeavyBiker (10. Juni 2011)

so... also morgen biken ... uhrzeit so irgendwann ab 11 oder 12 uhr... wohin? egal , ks ws beides , keine ahnung 
jemand auch bock?


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. Juni 2011)

abfahrt auf ca 13 uhr verschoben


----------



## .floe. (11. Juni 2011)

Sonntag Stromberg steht bei mir, ca 10:30 am Parkplatz 3 unten am Wild Hog Trail. Keinen Plan wie lange ich Zeit haben (Rennleitung) und fahren (leichte Erkältung) werde, aber ich wills mir einfach mal anschauen!  Bin so froh, dass ich endlich mal wieder zum Biken komme, da muss ich jede Stunde nutzen!


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. Juni 2011)

mist... montag würd ich sogar sagen bin dabei in stromberg... wie lange willst morgen bleiben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unicum79 (11. Juni 2011)

Irgendjemand am kommenden Montag Rund um Heidelberg unterwegs, der einen Wiedereinsteiger mitnehmen würde und ein paar Trails zeigt?


----------



## .floe. (12. Juni 2011)

Ich war heute regional abtrünnig und muss an dieser Stelle mal sagen: der Wildhogtrail in Stromberg ist eine geile FR-HT Strecke!  macht aber mit dem Fully bestimmt auch Spaß. Aber sowas besitze ich ja nicht..und passt ja auch nich in den Thread


----------



## Festerfeast (14. Juni 2011)

Morgen eine Tour gen WS oder KS, kommt jemand mit? Bei der Uhrzeit bin ich flexibel.


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. Juni 2011)

wie flexibel?   würde so gegen 6  losfahren können zum ks... später leider nicht mehr weil den ganzen tag viel zu tun 
antwort les ich so gegen 22 uhr , geh jetzt ins studio


----------



## Festerfeast (14. Juni 2011)

ok, so flexibel dann nun auch wieder nicht


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. Juni 2011)

so... zurück von der gewichtsfront  was ich auch noch anbieten könnte wäre so ab 18 - 18.30 ... das aber nur mit fragezeichen bei mir... wie isses da generell bei dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Festerfeast (14. Juni 2011)

haut hin


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Juni 2011)

ok super ... dann meld ich mich nochmal im laufe des mittags und sag dir genau bescheid.
ab wo willst starten?


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (15. Juni 2011)

ich wäre auch mal wieder dabei....


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Juni 2011)

so ich muß nochmal weg... wie wäre es mit treffen am parkplatz blockhütte um 18.30 ?
ich werd so ab 17 uhr nochmal hier rein schauen


----------



## Festerfeast (15. Juni 2011)

Von mir aus gehts in Ordnung. Ich weiß nur nicht wo dieser Parkplatz sein soll.


----------



## mcgable (15. Juni 2011)

hier


----------



## Festerfeast (15. Juni 2011)

ah, der Parkplatz ist das


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Juni 2011)

alles klaro dann bin ich ca 18.30 dort am parkplatz  ... bis denn dann

@ mc... kommst auch mit?


----------



## mcgable (15. Juni 2011)

leider keine Zeit ... aber viel Spaß 

PS.....Dämpferpumpe


----------



## Festerfeast (15. Juni 2011)

Also ich bin entweder viel zu früh oder viel zu spät am besagten Parkplatz...ich hab keine Ahnung wie lange ich für den Weg dorthin brauch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Juni 2011)

also ich werd von nußloch aus ca 45 min denk ich, falls dir das was hilft


----------



## Dddakk (15. Juni 2011)

@fester
Den Platz kennst du: kurz nach den Mammutbäumen, bei der Rhododendronanlage. Der große Parkplatz mit dem Stein drauf. Da brauchst du ca. 25 Minuten hoch.


----------



## Festerfeast (15. Juni 2011)

Ich fahr einfach um 18Uhr los


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Juni 2011)

also ich m,ach mich jetzt startklar... bis denn oben


----------



## donnersberger (16. Juni 2011)

iss ja richtig spannend... und habt Ihr Euch getroffen


----------



## Festerfeast (16. Juni 2011)

jup, war klasse


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Juni 2011)

jo war nice... hab seit langem mal wieder die ganze abfahrt gemacht 

btw. ... einer heut morgen / vormittag bock zu biken ?
hat sich eben grad zufällig so ergeben das ich ein weilchen zeit hab


----------



## Tobsn (18. Juni 2011)

Wann und wo?


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Juni 2011)

wann kannst am berg sein? ... also ich könnt jetzt gleich los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (18. Juni 2011)

Hast pn


----------



## mcgable (18. Juni 2011)

ich *kann* so *nicht* planen


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Juni 2011)

ach du bist doch noch jung... sei doch mal bissi spontan 

@tobsn , hast pn


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Juni 2011)

so... für jeden der noch kurzfristig einsteigen will... treffen 12.30 dossenheim marktplatz


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Juni 2011)

hat echt spass gemacht auch wenns bei mir zeitlich nur für "1-mal" gereicht hat  
die auffahrt war ... "mal anders"  bin da ja noch nie hoch, glaub aber ich war auch noch nie so zügig oben


----------



## Tobsn (18. Juni 2011)

Gerade unten trocken zur Tür rein.
Bis ich oben war schüttet es draußen.
Das nen ich mal Timing. 
Und Blumen gießen hat sich auch erledigt.

@HeavyBiker: Ja, hat wirklich Spaß gemacht. :daumen
Bin dann noch mal hoch.
Abfahrt dann ohne die Böschung runter zu kugeln. 
Bedingungen fand ich heute Top, endlich wieder ordentlich Grip im Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Festerfeast (21. Juni 2011)

Wann fährt denn jemand das nächste Mal nach Beerfelden?


----------



## donnersberger (21. Juni 2011)

Mit Beerfelden kann ich mom. nicht dienen, aber ich fahr *Donnerstag* ca 9-18 Uhr mit zwei Kumpels nach *Stromberg zum Flohträhl*, falls jemand ne *MFG* von NL/LEI/HD/Viernheim braucht, ich hab noch für 1 Mitfahrer+Bike Platz im Auto - also falls Interesse hier posten, Rest dann via PN.


----------



## Dddakk (21. Juni 2011)

..gibts in Stromberg eine Aufstiegshilfe?


----------



## donnersberger (21. Juni 2011)

war noch nicht dort, aber soweit ich es mitgekriegt habe ist da kein Lift oder Shuttle und man fährt da ne leichte Steigung auf Teer oder Waldautobahn hoch


----------



## Dddakk (21. Juni 2011)

..das ist gut, da hatten fester und ich es gestern von....


----------



## Festerfeast (21. Juni 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> Mit Beerfelden kann ich mom. nicht dienen, aber ich fahr *Donnerstag* ca 9-18 Uhr mit zwei Kumpels nach *Stromberg zum Flohträhl*, falls jemand ne *MFG* von NL/LEI/HD/Viernheim braucht, ich hab noch für 1 Mitfahrer+Bike Platz im Auto - also falls Interesse hier posten, Rest dann via PN.



Da hätte ich großes Interesse dran!


----------



## Kontragonist (21. Juni 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> war noch nicht dort, aber soweit ich es mitgekriegt habe ist da kein Lift oder Shuttle und man fährt da ne leichte Steigung auf Teer oder Waldautobahn hoch



Letzteres: Waldautobahn. Wenn man unten raus kommt aus dem letzten Teilstück links halten und  wieder links den Berg rauf: so gehts am schnellsten hoch. Unterwegs gabelt sich der Weg ein paar mal, aber es hängen dann entsprechende  Schilder da.

Stromberg ist nicht unbedingt was für einen  20-kg-38-Zähne-auf-Rennkassete-Hobel  Man muss halt selbst raufkurbeln   dafür ist es gratis


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. Juni 2011)

oh ... flohträl... da bin ich vieleicht auch dabei 

is easy waldhighway radeln nach oben 

bin heut aber auch mit 38-32 zähnen den ks hochgekurbelt... mußte nur ein mal ca 500m schieben, sonst gings mit dem 18kg panzer 
(hatte aber etwas modifiziert : vario stütze , hinten leichterer reifen besser rollend und tacho  )


----------



## donnersberger (21. Juni 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Stromberg ist nicht unbedingt was für einen  20-kg-38-Zähne-auf-Rennkassete-Hobel  Man muss halt selbst raufkurbeln   dafür ist es gratis



dann bin ich ja beruhigt, dass meine Möhre nur 19,5 kg und keine 20 kg wiegt  

@Festerfeast: kummschd midd?


----------



## donnersberger (21. Juni 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> oh ... flohträl... da bin ich vieleicht auch dabei
> )



kuuhl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (21. Juni 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> dann bin ich ja beruhigt, dass meine Möhre nur 19,5 kg und keine 20 kg wiegt



Dann ischs kään Probläm 

Wollte nur sagen: kein Shuttle, keine Steinfelder, keine krassen Drops/Gaps/Double oder irgendwas, was das AM-Räddl nicht mitmacht. Trotzdem sehr spaßig, das Ganze


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. Juni 2011)

genau... war das letzte mal mit meinem trailstar dort 160/140 mm und ging perfekt und auch noch leicht bergauf


----------



## Festerfeast (21. Juni 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> dann bin ich ja beruhigt, dass meine Möhre nur 19,5 kg und keine 20 kg wiegt
> 
> @Festerfeast: kummschd midd?



jap, ich würde deine Mitfahrgelegenheit gerne in Anspruch nehmen


----------



## donnersberger (21. Juni 2011)

Festerfeast schrieb:


> jap, ich würde deine Mitfahrgelegenheit gerne in Anspruch nehmen



hast ne PN..


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. Juni 2011)

MIST... kann morgen doch net mit... frauchen braucht den kombi weil sie mit ner freundin und 3 kids unterwegs sein wird, und ins cabrio bekomm ich kein bike rein 
150km mit offenem verdeck bei der wettervorhersage is mir zu heiß 
für alle die hin fahren hoffe ich das die unwetterwarnungen nicht eintreffen !

werde also morgen eher in der umgebung (ks ws öb) unterwegs sein und dann sonntag beerfelden


----------



## donnersberger (22. Juni 2011)

schade, leider kann ich keine drei Räder+Leute transportieren, sonst hätteste mitgekonnt

Das wetter soll gar nicht so schlecht werden

schauen wir mal...


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. Juni 2011)

na DAS wetter würde ja noch gehen ! ... hatte vorhin im radio was anderes gehört


----------



## Houschter (22. Juni 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> schade, leider kann ich keine drei Räder+Leute transportieren, sonst hätteste mitgekonnt



Kommt Jungs, drei Leute und zwei Autos, das geht doch! Gebt euch mal Mühe...


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. Juni 2011)

aaaaa.... was ein hin und her... vieleicht bin ich doch morgen mit am start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Festerfeast (22. Juni 2011)

Was empfielht sich denn ausrüstungstechnisch für den Flowtrail?


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. Juni 2011)

knieschoner, helm (hab den enduromatic das letzte mal dabei gehabt) und der rest is freestyle  (ich nehm manchmal noch gerne so softe ellbogen schoner)
jacket oder sowas muß net sein , fullface wäre morgen ganz praktisch wenn es doch stärker regnet


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. Juni 2011)

hmmm... ich überleg grad ob ich morgen spasshalber doch mal das big bike mitnehm  ... falls ich kann


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. Juni 2011)

so... bin 100% dabei 

werd so irgendwann zwischen 8.30 und 9 dort aufschlagen...

parkplatz oben oder unten? also ich park unten dann kan man nach der letzten abfahrt direkt zum auto
und falls was put is bergab auch einfacher als hoch


----------



## donnersberger (23. Juni 2011)

so ich fahr in 5 min los, zuerst die Leute einsammeln.. bis später dann
wenn ich den unteren Parkplatz finde, dann parke ich auch dort, ist das dann der P3 ? ok, später werde ich es wissen..


----------



## mcgable (23. Juni 2011)

viel Spazz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraum (23. Juni 2011)

Neid


----------



## Kontragonist (23. Juni 2011)

freiraum schrieb:


> Neid



Krank 

Nach 10-tägiger Inkubationszeit: dein Wasser war doch konterminiert  _._._._._._ 

Du bist wieder fit?


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. Juni 2011)

sehr geil wars... trotz etwas wasser von oben oder auch gerade deswegen 
und das ich den platten erst unten hatte war auch ganz praktisch  
aber 2 leute in einem run gleichzeitig nen platten... unheimlich


----------



## Kontragonist (23. Juni 2011)

Wenn dir Wasser nix ausmacht, wie wÃ¤râs dann mal mit etwas Wasser von _unten_:

Offshore-Projekt in Heidelberg: Neckarjump 2011

Ihr seid alle eingeladen


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. Juni 2011)

würde ich gerne probieren... doch mein bike das dafür geeignet wäre wird wohl bis dahin net fertig sein


----------



## Kontragonist (23. Juni 2011)

Der Verein stellt eigentlich immer zwei oder drei Räder zur Verfügung. Die Ausrede zählt also nich


----------



## Festerfeast (23. Juni 2011)

So, gerade Heim gekommen. Sehr sehr geil das Teil


----------



## donnersberger (23. Juni 2011)

auch gerade zur Türe rein - wow, hat was, will man gleich wieder hin..

War auch schön die Frau Atomica, Herrn Han und noch viele andere zu treffen 

Nachdem die Frühaufsteher alle weg waren, sind wir noch standhaft geblieben, haben zuerst dem Regen dann der Sonne getrotzt und noch die 1100 HM/30 km voll gemacht, wobei dort auch die 1100 Tiefenmeter anstrengend und super schön waren und es somit 2200 Höhentiefenmeter waren *grins*

Bin noch nie so viel an einem Tag gehupft und bin immer noch entzückt

nach jeder Fahrt wurde das Breitgrins immer breiter

Bilder gibt's später noch welche, jetzt erst mal ne Dusche...


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. Juni 2011)

ihr habt noch bilder gemacht? wieso sagt mir sowas nie einer vorher  ...
bin doch so fotogen


----------



## donnersberger (23. Juni 2011)

jo hier noch ein paar Bildscher


frisch angekommen, überlegten wir erst einmal, ob wir das 3 Parkplätze blokierende Auto etwas durch die Gegend tragen sollten, genug Leute waren wir, aber wir waren zu faul und außerdem viel zu heiß auf die erste Abfahrt..





der Wetterbericht hat uns alles erwarten lassen:





gegen Ende wurde es dann wieder richtig hübsch:





es wurde viel gesprungen:





und gesprungen:





und gesprungen:





und gesprungen:





und gewippt:





und der nächste Besuch in Flowbörg ist auf jeden Fall bald fällig 


Rest im Album


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (23. Juni 2011)

seit heute mein Lieblings-Verkehrsschild 






wer kann denn mal hiermit ein paar Trikots drucken?


----------



## freiraum (23. Juni 2011)

Hej Kontra,

das tut mir wirklich leid!!!
Mir geht's wieder besser, dafür hab ich jetzt was am Daumen 
Wohl beim Toben mit den Kids was angeknackst ...

Wir telefonieren die Tage mal


----------



## donnersberger (24. Juni 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ihr habt noch bilder gemacht? wieso sagt mir sowas nie einer vorher  ...
> bin doch so fotogen



nächstes mal dann


----------



## HeavyBiker (24. Juni 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> nächstes mal dann



*WORD*


so, jetzt mal an alle anderen...

werde sonntag bei bestem bike wetter so ca ab 10 uhr auf der piste sein... KS-GB oder WS-ÖB ... oder ne kombi von allem oder was weis ich 
also wer hat zeit und bock zum biken ?


----------



## mcgable (24. Juni 2011)

ich, ich, ich 

ps. wolltest du nicht nach Beerfelden?

pps. ich hab meinen Dämpfer geschrottet  Ventil abgerissn


----------



## rmfausi (24. Juni 2011)

Hi Torsten,
ich hätte Interesse mitzukommen. Wo wird Treffpunkt sein? Wehrsteg oder Shell-Tanke könnte ich vorschlagen, was meinst Du?

Gruss Rainer


----------



## HeavyBiker (24. Juni 2011)

ok ... dann sind wir ja schon zu dritt 
treffen shell tanke fände ich gut  sagen wir.... 10.15 uhr !!

@mc

wieso machst denn sowas ? abflug, oder warst zu ungestüm beim basteln?

los leute... da können noch mehr mit


----------



## Kontragonist (25. Juni 2011)

Ich will so gern, werde aber heute Abend eine hartnÃ¤ckige ErkÃ¤ltung aufâm Dylan Konzert in Mainz wahrscheinlich zu einer monstrÃ¶sen Grippe ausbauen 

Viel SpaÃ!


----------



## HeavyBiker (25. Juni 2011)

... ich reich dir mal nen rock


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (25. Juni 2011)

hi leuts... wäre morgen 9 uhr an der shell tanke auch ok? wäre echt super da soeben bei mir noch für mittags was geplant wurde...
also je früher desto besser


----------



## rmfausi (25. Juni 2011)

Och nöö, ist mir schon a bisserl zu früh.... Je nachdem wie sich mcgable entscheidet, fahre ich alleine. Dann ein anderes mal wieder.

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## HeavyBiker (25. Juni 2011)

halb 10?


----------



## rmfausi (25. Juni 2011)

Hmmm, kann ich nicht genau versprechen. Wollte morgen eigentlich mit der Familie frühstücken und dann losfahren. Wenn ich um 5 nach 1/2 10 nicht an der Tanke bin wirds nichts. Dann wirds bestimmt ein anderes Mal wieder.

Gruss Rainer


----------



## mcgable (25. Juni 2011)

drei viertel zehn?


----------



## HeavyBiker (25. Juni 2011)

alles klaro 9.45 an der shell tanke 

... dann aber direkto los und vollgaas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcgable (25. Juni 2011)

ok


----------



## HeavyBiker (25. Juni 2011)

alles klaro bis morgen früh


----------



## mcgable (25. Juni 2011)

jo, guts nächtle.


----------



## rmfausi (26. Juni 2011)

War noch auf'm WS und ÖB. An der Strahlenburg vom ÖB kommend habe ich dann im Sonnenschein meinen ersten Durchschlag seit langem repariert. 

Schönen Sonntag noch, Gruss Rainer.


----------



## mcgable (26. Juni 2011)

Oh, shit - am ÖB hatte ich auch meinen letzten Snakebite, allerdings vorne ...

aber ansonsten war es doch mal wieder schee heut, oder?

PS. @Thorsten: wie hieß der Laufradladen doch gleich noch mal  Stardingens .... irgendwie?


----------



## rmfausi (26. Juni 2011)

Klar wars schee . Solange man noch darf werde ich da öfter runterhügeln (lomo). 

Die Laufräder waren glaube ich von Superstars. 

Gruss Rainer


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. Juni 2011)

jup superstar components ... guckst du hier 

http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/index.php?cPath=63&osCsid=f65bb12fd6dd0eb6e032de79752883fa

war trotz meiner begrenzten zeit cool heut morgen... und jetzt bin ich breit, weinfest in der pfalz bei der verwandschaft sei dank


----------



## rmfausi (27. Juni 2011)

Wie ich gestern kurz erwähnt habe möche ich mein Hardtail von SSP auf 1x9 im Herbst umrüsten. Das 32er Blatt soll vorne draufbleiben und hinten kommt ein 11x32er oder 11x34er Kranz drauf. Schaltwerk und Trigger werden SRAM Komponenten werden.  Welches Schaltwerkes brauche ich dann, kurz, mittel oder lang? Wie sieht es mit einer Kefü aus, brauchen tue ich dann wohl eine (leider), reicht eine Rolle unten? Was meint ihr? Am Rad ist keine ISCG Aufnahme drann also mit Innenlagerklemmung.

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten im voraus.
Gruss Rainer


----------



## Festerfeast (27. Juni 2011)

Schaltwerk müsste eins mit mittellangem Käfig sein.
Ich persönlich würde dir zu einer vollwertigen KeFü raten, denn aus persönlicher Erfahrung weiß ich, dass die Kette auch mal oben gerne vom Blatt springt. Deswegen: Führung oben, Rolle unten und du solltest keine Probleme mehr haben.


----------



## HeavyBiker (27. Juni 2011)

hi

also ein kurzes SW reicht bei 32/11-34 (fahre ja am big hit 38/11-32 auch mit kurzem SW)auf jeden fall, aber ich würde auf nummer sicher gehen und eine führung oben und unten nehmen ... ganz selten gehts mit ner rolle unten aber zu 95% springt dann die kette oben ab da du ja keinen umwerfer zur begrenzung hast.

diese hier

http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=56&products_id=263

würde auf jeden fall reichen und ist geeignet für innenlager klemmung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (27. Juni 2011)

rmfausi schrieb:


> ...hinten kommt ein 11x32er oder 11x34er Kranz....  Welches Schaltwerkes brauche ich dann, kurz, mittel oder lang? ...


Na eins mit ner Kapazität von 32-11= 21 bzw. 34-11= 23 halt. 
Sprich ein Kurzes.


> Kapazitäten für das X.0
> X.0 kurzer Käfig: 32 Zähne
> X.0 mittlerer Käfig: 37 Zähne
> X.0 langer Käfig: 45 Zähne


----------



## rmfausi (27. Juni 2011)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle  Informationen. Also kurzes Schaltwerk und komplette Kefü.

Gruss Rainer


----------



## HeavyBiker (27. Juni 2011)

jup so schauts aus


----------



## .floe. (29. Juni 2011)

Samstag entweder Beerfelden oder Stromberg...noch jemand irgendwo dort (mit HT)  unterwegs?


----------



## mcgable (29. Juni 2011)

bin dieses WE leider raus ... muss auf ne Familienfeier


----------



## freiraum (29. Juni 2011)

Am Sonntag bin ich wieder am Start.
... mit Auto und Bock auf Stromberg


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. Juni 2011)

hätt auch bock auf stromberg am WE... weis nur noch net welchen tag ich der rennleitung aus den rippen leiern kann 
werd aber auf jeden fall ziemlich früh losfahren und am frühen nachmitttag  wieder zurück ...


----------



## .floe. (29. Juni 2011)

Bei mir steht Samstag. Falls es nach Beerfelden geht, wirds auch eher ein halber Tag...


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. Juni 2011)

sagt mal hat zufällig einer der hier anwesenden ein 34er KB das er mir mal kurzzeitig zum testen überlassen könnte ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcgable (29. Juni 2011)

glaube ja .. muss mal im Keller schauen, heute Abend


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. Juni 2011)

supi


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. Juni 2011)

home trail , ca 25 bike min von meinem zuhause ... endlich so gut wie fertig renoviert und wieder voll fahrbar 

... mehr bilder im album


----------



## Festerfeast (29. Juni 2011)

Dann müssen wir uns demnächst mal bei dir in der Ecke treffen


----------



## sic_ (29. Juni 2011)

Gibts in/um HD eigentlich noch andere Anlaufstellen in sachen Freeride/Downhill/Dirt, die auch gewillt sind Hardtailrahmen zu verkaufen, ausser die Wurzelpassage?

Irgendwie drängt sich mir langsam der Verdacht auf, dass manche Läden ungerne Hardtail-Rahmen verkaufen..
Sie könnten ja brechen und so Negative publicity auf den Laden werfen, so kommts mir grad vor.

Jedesmal wenn ich sag was ich will, kommen die mit >150mm Carbonfullys.


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. Juni 2011)

in sandhausen bei Bike´n´Boat bekommst z.b. alles von DMR ... aber nur auf bestellung
und wenn du hin gehst sag das dich der bananenbieger schickt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcgable (29. Juni 2011)

@Thorsten:hab grad nachgezählt, leider doch 36 Zähne 

@sic_: hier kannst auch mal fragen, der hat bzw. hatte auch Hardtailfreerider z.B. von SUNN, meinen DMR Rahmen hab ich auch da gekauft http://www.bikenstyle.de


----------



## Kontragonist (29. Juni 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> home trail , ca 25 bike min von meinem zuhause ... endlich so gut wie fertig renoviert und wieder voll fahrbar
> 
> ... mehr bilder im album



Nußlocher Feierabendrunde: Ich insistiere 

Dafür würd ich nächste Woche Freitag auch mal früher ausm Büro flüchten!


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. Juni 2011)

@ mc : ah ... schade... naja eilt ja net


----------



## .floe. (30. Juni 2011)

> endlich so gut wie fertig renoviert und wieder voll fahrbar



Oh wunderbar, dann werde ich demnächst auch mal wieder da oben auftauchen!


----------



## HeavyBiker (30. Juni 2011)

so... wegen WE

bei mir wirds wohl der sonntag mit sehr früher abfahrt nach stromberg (ca 7 uhr)
rückfahrt ist für zwischen 13 und 14 uhr geplant (mal sehen  )


----------



## mcgable (30. Juni 2011)

viel Spazz


----------



## HeavyBiker (30. Juni 2011)

kannst dir net bissi zeit aus den rippen leiern?


----------



## mcgable (30. Juni 2011)

nä, bin auf ner Familienfeier .... auch toll


----------



## HeavyBiker (30. Juni 2011)

na alla gut


----------



## Festerfeast (30. Juni 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> so... wegen WE
> 
> bei mir wirds wohl der sonntag mit sehr früher abfahrt nach stromberg (ca 7 uhr)
> rückfahrt ist für zwischen 13 und 14 uhr geplant (mal sehen  )



Passt bei dir noch eine weitere Person + Rad ins Auto?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (30. Juni 2011)

wollt eigentlich wegen spritt sparen den 1er nehmen (diesel) aber wenn du so lieb fragst nehm ich den kombi ... da passt das dann schon


----------



## Festerfeast (30. Juni 2011)

Das wäre klasse!


----------



## dooley...2010 (30. Juni 2011)

Hi, ich komm auch aus Heidelberg und KS ist praktisch hometrail fÃ¼r mich  jetzt hab ich hier aber ein paar mal von Stromberg gelesenâ¦ hab ich noch nie gehÃ¶rtâ¦ wo ist das, wielange braucht man dorthin und was gibt es da zu fahren  GruÃ


----------



## HeavyBiker (30. Juni 2011)

is von HD ca. 120km bis stromberg. is ne strecke die man den ganzen tag für lau fahren kann , aber ohne shuttel oder lift 

macht aber ne menge fun, siehe hier


----------



## dooley...2010 (30. Juni 2011)

sieht ja echt ganz cool aus  Falls da mal jemand hinfährt und ein plätzchen im Auto hat würde ich sehr gerne mal mitfahren. Oder kommt man da auch mit öffentlichen hin?


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Juni 2011)

Geht... bis Bingen mit der Bahn und dann per Bus bis Stromberg, der Rest ist recht gemÃ¼tlich zu rollen, wenn auch bergauf (bis zum unteren Ende der Strecke). Am Wochenende gibts dort auch einen speziellen Bus fÃ¼r Bikes ("Regiobiker"), wo auch MTBs super reinpassen (AufhÃ¤ngung am Vorderrad, Hinterrad in breiter Riffelblech-Schiene), da kostet aber das Rad 3â¬ extra.


----------



## Ludrig (30. Juni 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> home trail , ca 25 bike min von meinem zuhause ... endlich so gut wie fertig renoviert und wieder voll fahrbar
> 
> ... mehr bilder im album




Wo haste das denn hingezimmert? Sieht funny aus!


----------



## dooley...2010 (30. Juni 2011)

und ist der trail zu finden oder ist der irgendwie im Wald versteckt?


----------



## Festerfeast (30. Juni 2011)

Der Flowtrail Stromberg ist ein legaler (sic!) Spot!
Hier findest du alle Infos: http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ludrig (30. Juni 2011)

Ich glaube er meinte auch den von HeavyBiker ?!


----------



## dooley...2010 (30. Juni 2011)

ne ich meinte den Stromberg, danke Festerfeast aber der von HeavyBiker wÃ¼rd mich auch interessierenâ¦


----------



## .floe. (1. Juli 2011)

Na denn mal viel Spaß am Sonntag in Stromberg. Bei mir gehts Samstag für ein paar Stunden nach Beerfelden, Sonntag is leider nix mit biken...


----------



## Festerfeast (1. Juli 2011)

Ich hab mir von gestern auf heute eine Erkältung eingefangen und ich glaub nicht, dass ich die bis Sonntag auskurieren kann, bzw sollte ich mich das Wochenende schonen. Kannst also mit deinem A1 fahren  



HeavyBiker schrieb:


> wollt eigentlich wegen spritt sparen den 1er nehmen (diesel) aber wenn du so lieb fragst nehm ich den kombi ... da passt das dann schon


----------



## donnersberger (1. Juli 2011)

@Fest: gute Besserung


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. Juli 2011)

Festerfeast schrieb:


> ... A1 fahren



 geh blos weg... 1er BMW natürlich 

trotzdem gute besserung... sonst einer bock am sonntag stromberg ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (1. Juli 2011)

Flowtrail - dieses WE nicht, aber nächsten Samstag könnte man mal ins Auge fassen 

Und nächsten Sonntagnachmittag hab ich mal vor, nach Beerfelden und danach zu Gürü's Neckarjump zu fahren

Grüße und viel Spass!


----------



## TaCHoPHoBie (1. Juli 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> geh blos weg... 1er BMW natürlich
> 
> trotzdem gute besserung... *sonst einer bock am sonntag stromberg ?*



also wenn´s unbedingt sein muss würd ich mich mit meinem Bike auch noch zur Verfügung stellen  

ich schick dir aber noch ne PM 

und morgen am Samstag jemand WS oder KS?

Grüßle


----------



## sic_ (1. Juli 2011)

Wie sieht in Stromberg die auffahrt zu den Einstiegen von den Trails aus?
Ist man da gleich wieder oben oder gehts erstmal wieder ne knappe 3/4 Stunde bergauf (wie am Weißen Stein)?

Wenn sich die 100km Anfahrt lohnen würd ich da direkt mal hinschüsseln.
Mitfahrgelegenheiten gäbs natürlich auch (5 Personen, Bikes im Anhänger) wenn ich fahr.


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. Juli 2011)

wenn du bergauf fahren kannst dann so 20-25 min gemütlich... wenn ich den schweren bock dabei hab schieb ich lieber das dauert 5-10min länger aber oben kann ich gleich losfahren weil ich keine verschnauf pause brauch


----------



## Festerfeast (3. Juli 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> Und nächsten Sonntagnachmittag hab ich mal vor, nach Beerfelden und danach zu Gürü's Neckarjump zu fahren



Gibt es da noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit für mich?

PS: @HeavyBiker: Audi A1, 1er BMW...für mich alles das gleiche -> Autos


----------



## donnersberger (4. Juli 2011)

Festerfeast schrieb:


> Gibt es da noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit für mich?



prinzipiell schon, ABER...
werde erst ca Do/Fr wissen, ob's bei mir klappt. Die Gäsbockbiker haben da 'was geplant und ich wollte mich anschließen. Allerdings kann ich gleich dazu sagen, dass ich frühestens 13 Uhr evtl. 13.30 Uhr  hier losfahre und auch noch beim HeidelbärfrihrightNeckargürüjump vorbeischauen möchte. Also wenn ich fahre kannst Du mit, wenn Du mit den Einschränkungen abfindest.
Andererseits kannst Du Dich vielleicht an einen Gäsbock hängen


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (4. Juli 2011)

heut jemand KS????


----------



## dooley...2010 (4. Juli 2011)

ja ich werde den 17uhr bus nehmenâ¦ bin noch alleine wÃ¼rde mich freuen wenn noch jemand dabei wÃ¤re


----------



## TaCHoPHoBie (4. Juli 2011)

Hi 

hab vor bei dem tsch  ne Wetter nach HD zu fahren 
werd so ca 17**-18** Uhr aufn KS radeln 

kann sich ja noch jemand hier oder per PM melden  

Grüßle


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (4. Juli 2011)

Sorry ich war heute Mittag schon fahren. Auch der Bus hat heute funktioniert. Nicht erschrecken der fährt nicht die richtige Piste aber kommt trotzdem am ks raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schneisenarbeit (5. Juli 2011)

so...neuer Tag neues Glück....wer hat heute Bock auf KS????


----------



## Tobsn (5. Juli 2011)

Schneisenarbeit schrieb:


> .....wer hat heute Bock auf KS????


Nö, heute WS.


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (5. Juli 2011)

Na dann viel Spaß


----------



## rmfausi (5. Juli 2011)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Nö, heute WS.




Ich auch.

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. Juli 2011)

hi hi ... war auch am ws, is einfach nach der arbeit zum ws zu fahren als zum ks


----------



## Festerfeast (5. Juli 2011)

Hat einer von euch eine gebrauchte Sattelstütze mit 30,9mm Durchmesser? Kann ruhig alt, zerkratzt und gekürzt sein, ich brauch sie nur für den Bikepark.


----------



## rmfausi (5. Juli 2011)

Festerfeast schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch eine gebrauchte Sattelstütze mit 30,9mm Durchmesser? Kann ruhig alt, zerkratzt und gekürzt sein, ich brauch sie nur für den Bikepark.




Ich: Nö

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## dooley...2010 (5. Juli 2011)

Ich wÃ¤r richtig gerne aufn KS gekommen nur leider nach diesem crash gestern war heute fahren nicht drinnenâ¦ geht jemand am Samstag hoch ?


----------



## Houschter (5. Juli 2011)

Festerfeast schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch eine gebrauchte Sattelstütze mit 30,9mm Durchmesser? Kann ruhig alt, zerkratzt und gekürzt sein, ich brauch sie nur für den Bikepark.



Ich hätte da was für dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (5. Juli 2011)

dooley...2010 schrieb:


> Ich wär richtig gerne aufn KS gekommen nur leider nach diesem crash gestern war heute fahren nicht drinnen geht jemand am Samstag hoch ?



hey cooler abflug... hab die woche auch nen baum angerammelt aber irgendwie wollte der net nachgeben... nu isses ein schön großer blauer auf dem oberarm


----------



## sic_ (5. Juli 2011)

Gefährliche Sache mit diesen Bäumen, verbieten sollte man sowas..

Mal schaun ob ich morgen noch auf den WS komm. Die neue will entjungfert werden 
Wird bestimmt lustig mit einfach-kurbel


----------



## guru39 (5. Juli 2011)

dooley...2010 schrieb:


> Ich wär richtig gerne aufn KS gekommen nur leider nach diesem crash gestern war heute fahren nicht drinnen geht jemand am Samstag hoch ?



 Gehts dir gut? 

Hab deine Anmeldung heute bekommen


----------



## dooley...2010 (5. Juli 2011)

mir gehts bis auf knieschmerzen gut  okay perfekt danke


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (6. Juli 2011)

schauen wir mal was das wetter heute bringt, war gestern zwei mal oben... 19:00 und 20:00 Uhr, zwar allein aber dafür sehr entspannt...


----------



## sic_ (6. Juli 2011)

Heute war irgendwie garnichts los auf dem WS, sonst sind ja noch mind. 20 andere da aber heute nur 2-3 andere Fahrer gesehen 


Gibts eigentlich einen besseren Weg auf den WS hoch als diese elendige Asphaltstraße?

Den Schotterweg (am Steinbruch vorbei) hab ich auch schon probiert, war aber genauso langwierig im Anstieg. Nur mit einem 36er vorne ist das ein absoluter Krampf. Ich würd da gerne mal ankommen ohne Schiebepassagen oder dem verlangen nach einem Sauerstoffzelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Festerfeast (6. Juli 2011)

Das Mühltal lässt sich ganz angenehm hochfahren. Steigung maximal 11%, durchschnittlich 7 - 9%. Sind aber nur Forstautobahnen und der "Einstieg" ist in Handschuhsheim.


----------



## rmfausi (6. Juli 2011)

Von Schriesheim fahre ich meistens hoch, am ehemaligen Altersheim bei Kling-Malz in den Wald. Dann den rechten Weg und immer gerade aus nach oben. Am Anfang sind drei Rampen und dann ist es nur noch lockeres gekurbel. Weiter oben dem 11er Weg folgen macht irgendwann einen knick und dann wieder weiter gerade aus, schon bist du oben. Das Mühltal ist auch eine Alternative musst dann aber bis Handschusheim Radweg fahren. 

Falls du Interesse hast, wir treffen und morgen Donnerstag um 16.30 in Schriesheim am Fass und fahren dann diesen Weg zum WS. Dann siehst du ihn auch gleich. Ist alles Forstatobahn, sollte man alles mit dem 36er fahren können. IMHO

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## Levty (7. Juli 2011)

dooley...2010 schrieb:


> Ich wär richtig gerne aufn KS gekommen nur leider nach diesem crash gestern war heute fahren nicht drinnen geht jemand am Samstag hoch ?


Das Loch im Anlieger könnte wieder zugeschaufelt werden, morgen solls übrigens regnen.


----------



## Feddagawwl (7. Juli 2011)

Servas zusammen,

ich würde auch gerne mal mitkommen, bezeichne mich aber eher noch als Anfänger =). Also hochfahren eher langsam und gemütlich wegen fehlender Kondition. Kenn mich auch rund um den Königsstuhl kaum bis gar nicht aus (also die Wege hoch und runter). Soll ich mich nochmal melden wenn ich mehr Kondition / Ahnung habe oder kann ich mich als kleines Übel hinten dran hängen?


----------



## TaCHoPHoBie (7. Juli 2011)

Hi 

hab morgen den ganzen Tag freee Time und würd wenn´s net grad pisst mal wieder 
KS und/oder WS baaaiken gehen 

also falls jemand Bock hat einfach hier melden... 
  oder Message schreiben 

Greeetz


----------



## HeavyBiker (7. Juli 2011)

wenns arbeitsmäßig bei mir klappt und das wetter mitmacht will ich morgen auch auf den ks... so ab ca 18 uhr oder so


----------



## TaCHoPHoBie (7. Juli 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> wenns arbeitsmäßig bei mir klappt und das wetter mitmacht will ich morgen auch auf den ks... so ab ca 18 uhr oder so



haja dann lass uns mal wieder zusammen biken  würd mich freuen 
is ja schon ne Weile her 

Grüßle


----------



## dooley...2010 (7. Juli 2011)

ich werde morgen eigentlich egal bei welchem Wetter den vier Uhr bus auf den KS nehmenâ¦


----------



## HeavyBiker (7. Juli 2011)

16 uhr hab ich leider erst feierabend in ladenburg...


----------



## Festerfeast (8. Juli 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> prinzipiell schon, ABER...
> werde erst ca Do/Fr wissen, ob's bei mir klappt. Die Gäsbockbiker haben  da 'was geplant und ich wollte mich anschließen. Allerdings kann ich  gleich dazu sagen, dass ich frühestens 13 Uhr evtl. 13.30 Uhr  hier  losfahre und auch noch beim HeidelbärfrihrightNeckargürüjump  vorbeischauen möchte. Also wenn ich fahre kannst Du mit, wenn Du mit den  Einschränkungen abfindest.
> Andererseits kannst Du Dich vielleicht an einen Gäsbock hängen



und? Pfalz oder Beerfelden? 



HeavyBiker schrieb:


> wenns arbeitsmäßig bei mir klappt und das wetter mitmacht will ich morgen auch auf den ks... so ab ca 18 uhr oder so



würd da gerne auch noch mitkommen, habt ihr schon einen Treffpunkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (8. Juli 2011)

you have mail


----------



## Festerfeast (8. Juli 2011)

ayayay...die DH Strecke runter nach Dossenheim hat sich aber ganz schon verändert seitdem ich das letzte Mal da war. Die haben ein Gap über einen Hohlweg gebastelt der dem Gap am Gaisberg echt die Show stiehlt...


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. Juli 2011)

echt?... muß da eh mal wieder dringend mit dem schweren gerät hin... bin da sonst eher mit enduro oder noch öfter mit xc bomber unterwegs 
sowie sonntag auch, alles im namen der vorbereitung auf die 12 h von külsheim... trainingstour sonntag 8 uhr start nußloch-ks-ws-öb-ws-ks-nußloch 

... wer will kann sich noch anschließen


----------



## Festerfeast (8. Juli 2011)

ui...da hast du aber ganz schön was vor!


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. Juli 2011)

jup  ... wie ein bekannter sagt: des musch schun wolle


----------



## sic_ (9. Juli 2011)

Der Gap über den Hohlweg ist eigentlich garnicht so schlimm wie er aussieht, nur die Anfahrt und breite des Gaps ist leicht behämmert.

Viel schlimmer ist ja immernoch diese gemeingefährliche Wurzel auf dem weg zur Burg..


----------



## Festerfeast (9. Juli 2011)

Welchen Gap meinst du? Den am KS oder am WS?

Und welche Wurzel?


----------



## sic_ (9. Juli 2011)

Den am WS.
Irgendwie kam mir der das letzte mal von der Anfahrt her irgendwie merkwürdig vor. Von der Wurzel mach ich mal ein Foto, wollt morgen eh hoch.


----------



## donnersberger (9. Juli 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> echt?... muß da eh mal wieder dringend mit dem schweren gerät hin... bin da sonst eher mit enduro oder noch öfter mit xc bomber unterwegs
> sowie sonntag auch, alles im namen der vorbereitung auf die 12 h von külsheim... trainingstour sonntag 8 uhr start nußloch-ks-ws-öb-ws-ks-nußloch
> 
> ... wer will kann sich noch anschließen



wow 
War heute mit Basilisk on tour: NL,KS,WS,T-Turm,KS,NL mit noch ein paar Schlenkern zu diversen Fotoaussichtspunkten sind wir auf 1800hm/69km gekommen. Wetter und Tour war perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (9. Juli 2011)

cool  ... sowas sollten wir mal zusammen machen


----------



## Festerfeast (11. Juli 2011)

Ich will am Dienstag mal am Gaisberg ein bisschen hüpfen üben. Nur würde ich das nur ungern alleine machen, weil z.B. bei Doubles mein Kopf ganz schnell zu macht. Hätte da jemand Zeit, um mir dabei zu helfen und mich über den einen oder anderen Sprung drüber zu ziehen?


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Juli 2011)

leider spätachicht morgen... d.h. ab 12.30 bin ich auf arbeit


----------



## Festerfeast (12. Juli 2011)

niemand? 

also ich mach mich jetzt langsam fertig und fahr dann zum Gaisberg.


----------



## dooley...2010 (13. Juli 2011)

â¦so - war heute, an diesem wunderbaren Tag, mal oben auf der neuen DHâ¦ war echt spaÃig obwohl es ziemlich viel rumgerutsche war  hier mal ein kleines Video:


----------



## mcgable (13. Juli 2011)

nice ...  will auch mal endlich auf die Neue


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .floe. (14. Juli 2011)

Whu...schaut aber nicht gerade hardtailfreundlich aus! Nuja...Fulli kommt ja übern Winter


----------



## dooley...2010 (14. Juli 2011)

mit dem Hardtail geht das auch ganz gutâ¦ kenne da jemanden und der hat da null probleme  

Ich hatte vor am Samstag oder Sonntag mit nem Freund nach Bad Wildbad zu fahren, allerdings ist es bei ihm nicht sicher obs klappt weil sein Fahrrad momentan nicht ganz fahrfÃ¤hig ist  und er nicht weiÃ ob ers bis dahin schafftâ¦ 
HÃ¤tte da jemand noch interesse mitzufahren, weil alleine will ich da auchnicht hin! WÃ¼rde mich freuen, wenn noch jemand mitgeht ?!


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Juli 2011)

also normal würde ich jetzt gleich schreien hier hier... aber samstag bin ich beim 12 h rennen von külsheim ... und sonntag werd ich wohl dementsprechend platt sein


----------



## Festerfeast (19. Juli 2011)

Wer hat denn diese Woche mal Zeit zum Biken?


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (19. Juli 2011)

Ich immer außer Mittwoch. Gerne do oder freitag


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. Juli 2011)

ich werf mal donnerstag ab 14.40 von dossenheim marktplatz den ws hoch in die runde


----------



## Festerfeast (19. Juli 2011)

Für mich zu früh. Ich hab bis 15.15Uhr Schule. Ich könnte allerfrühstens um 15.30 - 15.45Uhr in Dossenheim sein, wenn ich mein Bike mit in die Schule nehm.


----------



## dooley...2010 (20. Juli 2011)

FÃ¤hr hier aus Heidelberg zufÃ¤llig jemand einer am Wochenende nach Wildbad zum GDC und hÃ¤tte noch platz fÃ¼r 2 Personen ?

Hier mal ein Foto von Heuteâ¦ mal wieder oben gewesen trotz dem Sauwetterâ¦ diesmal aber zum Fotografieren


----------



## rmfausi (20. Juli 2011)

DEMOnstrant wieder mit DEMO oder ein anderes Rad?

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## mac80 (20. Juli 2011)

schönes Bild dooley  

Ohne dieses Wetter wär's nur halb so gut  Sauwetter?

... für's we sieht's doch nicht unbedingt "viel" besser aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dooley...2010 (20. Juli 2011)

rmfausi schrieb:


> DEMOnstrant wieder mit DEMO oder ein anderes Rad?
> 
> Gruss rmfausi



Nein, der ist mittlerweile mit einem Last Herb DH unterwegs 



mac80 schrieb:


> schönes Bild dooley
> 
> Ohne dieses Wetter wär's nur halb so gut  Sauwetter?
> 
> ... für's we sieht's doch nicht unbedingt "viel" besser aus?



Danke  Ja ich konnte nicht fahren und bin runtergelaufen und hab Fotos gemacht also Sauwetter aus meiner Sicht  
Mhm DEMOnstrant und ich werden nach Wildbad das Rennen mitfahren, dass wird bei dem Wetter sicherlich spaßig


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. Juli 2011)

morgen wird leider nix mit fahren bei mir... muß arbeiten


----------



## rmfausi (20. Juli 2011)

Ich werde morgen zwischen 16.30 und 16.45 Uhr in Schriesheim am Fass vorbeikommen. Wenn jemand mitmöchte, gerne. Bin allerdings dann mit dem CC-Fully unterwegs. Möchte den Conti MK II im Nassen testen und Bremsbeläge einfahren. Wir machen Samstag und Sonntag eine Rennsteigtour und möchte daher vorher wissen was evtl. auf mich zu kommt (Reifen).

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## Tobsn (21. Juli 2011)

Galibier oder WeißerStein?
Bin noch unentschlossen.
Aber wahrscheinlich WeißerStein.
Werd aber von Dossenheim hoch rollen.
Vielleicht sieht man sich oben.


----------



## Tobsn (21. Juli 2011)

War doch nicht oben.
Hab ne schöne ReKom Einheit in der Ebene gemacht.
War herrlich heute 
Hab sogar nette Mitradler kennen gelernt.
Bei dem Wetter sind alle gut drauf und jeder Lacht der einem entgegen kommt.


----------



## rmfausi (21. Juli 2011)

Na da haben wir was gemeinsam . Ich war nicht ganz oben bei 2/3 der Strecke auf den WS von Schriesheim aus hat mich ein schöner kräftiger Regen erwischt. Ich habe mich zwar untergesellt hat aber nicht viel gebracht. Die Bremsbeläge sind aber jetzt frei. 

Vielleicht klappts ein anderes Mal. 

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## Tobsn (21. Juli 2011)

Bei uns hat es ab Seckenheim geregnet, ab Ladenburg geschüttet.
War aber egal, Wasser lief unten zu den Schuhen raus.
Hab dann meine Begleitung bis kurz vor HD gebracht und bin dann wieder zurück.
In MA war es wieder trocken.
Wirklich jeder der mir entgegen kam hat gelacht und gestrahlt. .


----------



## Feddagawwl (25. Juli 2011)

Ist von euch schon einer die Weiße Höhle in Nußloch hoch/runter gefahren?

Bin gestern spotan mal da hoch und macht wirklich Spaß! Hoch wie runter =)!

Hab ein paar Radspuren gefunden und dachte vll war es einer von euch?


----------



## HeavyBiker (25. Juli 2011)

meinst oben diesen hohlweg wo man auf dem parkplatz raus kommt? wenn ja schon 100000000 mal 

btw ... jemand so gegen 15.30 + - 30min oben am ks? werd später auch mal hoch fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feddagawwl (25. Juli 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> meinst oben diesen hohlweg wo man auf dem parkplatz raus kommt? wenn ja schon 100000000 mal



Ja genau ... ich denke wir meinen das gleiche =). Wenn man von unten los fährt ... wo kommt man denn oben raus? Hab dann irgendwann rum gedreht weil ich unbedingt runter fahren wollt =).


----------



## TaCHoPHoBie (29. Juli 2011)

Hellllooo  

hat jemand morgen (Samstag) Zeit u Lust mit mir biken zu gehen?
-mittags... nachmittags egal - soll ja anscheinend bisher nicht regnen 

egal ob WS oder KS Abfahrt hauptsache bissl biken  

würd mich freuen wenn sich jemand meine GoPro mit Brustgurt umbinden würd um mir 
hinterher-zu-fahren um mich bissl durch den Wald zu jagen/treten/anzuschubsen 

einfach melden PM oder hier 

Grüßle


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. Juli 2011)

ich muß zwar gleich auf nachtschicht aber nachmittag SOLLTE eigentlich drinn sein  ...
ich meld mich nochmal


----------



## TaCHoPHoBie (29. Juli 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ich muß zwar gleich auf nachtschicht aber nachmittag SOLLTE eigentlich drinn sein  ...
> ich meld mich nochmal



hey wäre cool wenn wir uns mal wieder sehen und zusammen abfahren  

hab morgen den ganzen Tag Zeit  

also bis dann mal


----------



## rmfausi (31. Juli 2011)

Hallo am alle,
so wie es bis jetzt aussieht werde ich am Dienstag zum ersten mal nach Stromberg fahren. Ist von euch auch noch da?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## sic_ (31. Juli 2011)

Stromberg müsst ich auch mal hin..
Immer diese nervige Arbeit die das Biken verhindert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (1. August 2011)

Dienstag kann ich leider auch nicht, aber Donnerstag ist mal grob anvisiert..


----------



## sic_ (1. August 2011)

Hat morgen Abend (so ab 17:00) jemand lust auf ein oder zwei runden in Schriesheim oder KS?


----------



## Levty (1. August 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> Dienstag kann ich leider auch nicht, aber Donnerstag ist mal grob anvisiert..


Würde mich gerne anschließen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (2. August 2011)

schade das stromberg so weit ist... mich wirds wohl donnerstag nach beerfelden verschlagen, weil ich ab 16 uhr noch arbeiten muß 
oder wollt ihr ziemlich früh nach stromberg???


----------



## HeavyBiker (2. August 2011)

sic_ schrieb:


> Hat morgen Abend (so ab 17:00) jemand lust auf ein oder zwei runden in Schriesheim oder KS?



lust schon aber leider spätschicht...


----------



## donnersberger (2. August 2011)

bei mir ist grad ne Sommergrippe zu Besuch  
Das mit Stromberg-Donnerstag ist deswegen noch unsicher, will mir ja SIS nicht noch "kaputtmachen"


----------



## TaCHoPHoBie (2. August 2011)

Hi 

heute jemand Zeit u Lust vormittags/mittags WS und dann KS zu fahren?

werd demnächst aufbrechen nach HD... 

einfach PM oder hier halt melden 

Greetz


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (2. August 2011)

bin heut auf dem weg zum KS....so 12/13 Uhr ist angestrebt....


----------



## rmfausi (2. August 2011)

Ich war heute in Stromberg. . Es macht auch mit 'nem SSP Hardtail dort Spass zu fahren. Die Kicker auf dem "Wild Hog" Trail kann man mit dem HT auch alle ganz entspannt fahren. Eine nette Ergänzung finde ich den Trainingsparcour und den Pumptrack daneben. Ansonsten alles sehr schön aufgemacht.  

Ich werde demnächst sicher mal wieder vorbeischauen. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Feddagawwl (3. August 2011)

Ich würd ja gern mal mit auf den KS ... weiß aber nicht wie ich von Nußloch mit dem Bike da hin komme =). Schon zich mal verfahren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schneisenarbeit (3. August 2011)

mit dem BIKE nach HD und dann in die Linie 39 Bus auf den KS nehmen?????


----------



## Dddakk (3. August 2011)

Feddagawwl schrieb:


> Ich würd ja gern mal mit auf den KS ... weiß aber nicht wie ich von Nußloch mit dem Bike da hin komme =). Schon zich mal verfahren ...



Der KS ist der höchste Berg in erster Reihe.  also...einfach immer bergauf fahren. Wenn es bergab geht, bist du falsch. 

Ja, und nen Bus gibts auch, siehe eins drüber.


----------



## sic_ (3. August 2011)

Bus geht nicht immer.
Ich stand schon oft vorm Bus und wurd nicht mitgenommen, irgendwie sehen manche Busfahrer nicht gerne wenn man die Linie als Shuttle missbraucht..


----------



## Feddagawwl (3. August 2011)

Ich würde schon gern auch das ein oder andere mal selber hochfahren und bisschen die Lunge und Muskeln zu fordern.


----------



## dooley...2010 (3. August 2011)

Man muss ja auch nicht Shutteln, weil dadurch dieanderen nicht hochkommenâ¦ wir (die die den Bus eigentlich imemr benutzen ) machen es eigentlich imemr so, dass wir mit dem Bus einmal hochfahren und dann den restlichen Tag schieben bzw dann vielleicht noch einmal den Bus nehmen aber eigentlich shutteln wir nie, sodass eben auch andere hochkommen  
Und normalerweise nimmt der Bus immer 3-4 Bikes mitâ¦kommt halt auf den Busfahrer an!


----------



## sic_ (3. August 2011)

Eben, es kommt auf den Busfahrer an 
Die einen machens lieber, die anderen eher weniger..

Sobald sich mal ein 2. Fahrer mit passendem Auto (mit Anhängerkupplung) findet wird das Bike-Taxi wieder eingeführt 
Hat zwar den Charme von Beerfelden früher aber besser schlecht geshuttelt als gut geschoben


----------



## dooley...2010 (4. August 2011)

ich verstehe ehrlichgesagt nicht, warum das Busunternehmen mit der anschaffung eines FahrrafanhÃ¤ngers (beispielsweise wie in wilbdad eher noch ein bisschen kleiner) nicht einverstanden istâ¦ Sie hÃ¤tten keine Probleme und Diskussionen mehr mit uns und ich wette, dass sich eine LÃ¶sung finden wÃ¼rde wegen dem Bezahlenâ¦ Ich weiÃ zwar nicht wieviel son Teil kostet aber wenn sich ein paar Leute zusammentun wÃ¼rden wÃ¤re das sicherlich kein Problemâ¦ 
Oder gibt es da rechtliche Problemeâ¦ wegen der Strecke dann?


----------



## Levty (4. August 2011)

Oder man fährt einmal aus eigener Kraft hoch und schiebt den restlichen Tag. Und kann guten Gewissens beim Aprè Bike paar Bier reinstellen


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (4. August 2011)

ist halt in HD immer Spiel mit dem Glück...wir haben meist zwei Autos dabei, eins unten eins oben....dann kann mich der Bus mal gern haben....steht eh in keinem Verhältnis wie lange der Bus hoch brauch und die Zeit zum runter fahren....tztztztztztzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dooley...2010 (4. August 2011)

@Levty: Das mach ich auch guten gewissens, wenn ich nicht hochgefahren bin 
@Schneisenarbeit: Problem ist nur wenn man noch kein Führerschein hat wird das schwer


----------



## rmfausi (4. August 2011)

Ich habe ein paar Sommer Updates gemacht.









Neuer Lenker und Gabel. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. August 2011)

bin samstag in beerfelden ... noch wer?


----------



## .floe. (5. August 2011)

Hätte schon Bock, saß lange nicht mehr auf dem Rad...aber ich denke, da kommt wieder was dazwischen: Umzug, Renovierung, Möbel kaufen+aufbauen, .... naja. 
Ich wohne jetzt allerdings nur ein paar hundert Meter von dem Speyrer Dirtpark weg...vielleicht kuck ich da mal am WE vorbei.


----------



## Feddagawwl (5. August 2011)

In Speyer gibts nen Dirtpark  ?


----------



## .floe. (5. August 2011)

Jepp. Speyer West Richtung Waldsee raus, direkt an der Siedlung. Nicht weit weg vom Bauhaus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (6. August 2011)

kotz würg.... eben erst von der arbeit heim  ...
beerfelden is heut gestrichen (arbeit) aber is jemand am ks oder ws unterwegs heut?


----------



## rmfausi (6. August 2011)

Hi Torsten,
ich fahre heute evtl. auf den WS, kann aber noch nichts genaueres sagen. Habe Arbeit im Garten/Garage. Wollte WS -> ÖB fahren. Wenn ich hier nicht spätestens um 13.30 Uhr loskomme wirds nichts mit fahren bei mir.

Gruß Rainer


----------



## HeavyBiker (6. August 2011)

hi

also ich werd die nächsten ..... soooo 33-48 min irgendwohin losfahren, meld dich einfach nochmal wenn du das liest


----------



## mcgable (6. August 2011)

Hi,

wir treffen uns um 12:30 Uhr am Adenauer (Fußgängerübergang/Gaisbergstraße) und fahren dann zur Plattform KS hoch.

Bis später
Matthias


----------



## HeavyBiker (6. August 2011)

hey , schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören... gut dann komm ich da hin 

äh... schweres gerät mit langsam / schieben hoch oder "normal" ?


----------



## mcgable (6. August 2011)

Hardtail... latürnich


----------



## rmfausi (6. August 2011)

Hi ihr zwei, 
fahre um 13.00 Uhr mit dem HT hier los. Vielleicht kommt ihr auch am WS vorbei . Bin gegen 14.00 Uhr am Turm.

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Tobsn (6. August 2011)

Dann frohes Transpirieren. 

Wir sind heut um 8 Uhr los.
War richtig gut im Wald und nichts los.
Aber so ab 11Uhr ist uns nur noch so das Wasser runter gelaufen. 
Das Eis hab ich mir jetzt verdient.


----------



## HeavyBiker (6. August 2011)

wieder zurück... spass hats gemacht... ich sach nur ARSCHWASSER


----------



## mcgable (6. August 2011)

schwitzen ist gesund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (6. August 2011)

Habs grad noch vorm Regenschauer nach Hause geschafft . 

@Tobsn: Fährst Du nächste Woche? Wie wärs mal mit 'ner gemeinsamen Tour?

Gruss Rainer


----------



## Tobsn (6. August 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ... ich sach nur ARSCHWASSER


LALALA ... zu viele Details... LALALA ... Bild im Kopf ... LALALA ...


----------



## Tobsn (6. August 2011)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Habs grad noch vorm Regenschauer nach Hause geschafft .
> 
> @Tobsn: Fährst Du nächste Woche? Wie wärs mal mit 'ner gemeinsamen Tour?
> 
> Gruss Rainer



Hier in MA hats richtig runter gemacht.
Zwar nur 5 Minuten aber dafür richtig. 

Ja fahr nächste Woche. 
Aber wann, hängt von der Arbeit ab und lässt sich momentan null vorhersagen oder planen.


----------



## donnersberger (6. August 2011)

und jetzt isses hier am Schütten und Dönern ..


----------



## HeavyBiker (6. August 2011)

hajo... eben grad das halbe schlafzimmer in ner minute unter wasser gestanden dank offener balkon tür


----------



## donnersberger (6. August 2011)

Uii dann ab jetzt Wasserbett ... ich hab grad noch so die Tomaten retten können


----------



## freiraum (7. August 2011)

Morgen Beerfelden, schwer gefedert!
Ab 14 Uhr am Lift


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. August 2011)

SONNTAG ... wer , wann , wo ? ... bin zu allen schandtaten bereit  eventl. stromberg? ...


----------



## mcgable (11. August 2011)

Joa ... Hometrail oder Beerfelden? Stromberg ist mir zu weit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraum (11. August 2011)

... bin grad BikeParkJunky 
Freitag, also Morgen, sind wir auf jeden Fall den ganzen Tag da.
Sonntag weiss ich noch nicht ... Beerfelden klingt aber verlockend 


Cheers!
... der Freiräumer


----------



## mcgable (11. August 2011)

... wenn Stromberg nicht so weit wäre


----------



## freiraum (11. August 2011)

Stromberg ist "nur" 30 Minuten mehr Fahrt als Beerfelden (einfach).


----------



## Kontragonist (11. August 2011)

15 Minuten 

Aber auch 70 km weiter weg â bei den Spritpreisen dÃ¼rfte das die Kosten fÃ¼r die Tageskarte in Beerfelden wieder reinholen â¦


----------



## mcgable (11. August 2011)

... aber es ist *drei mal* so weit! 
Das kann ich auch mit meinem ökologischen Gewissen nicht vereinbaren


----------



## freiraum (11. August 2011)

Beerfelden hat ~2x mehr Abfahrten als Stromberg und 10x mehr als KS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (11. August 2011)

Ich wollte mit meinem Hinweis auch pro Berfelden votieren, und nicht zuletzt auf den Ã¶kologischen/Ã¶konomischen Aspekt verweisen 

Stromberg ist klasse und macht reichlich SpaÃ â aber es gibt dort nix, was ich in Befe vermissen wÃ¼rde.


----------



## freiraum (11. August 2011)

Hätten wir dann den nachhaltig ökologisch, ökonomischen Sonntag in Beerfelden gebucht?
... Uhrzeit?


----------



## .floe. (11. August 2011)

Beerfelden hat den Lift  Ganz vielleicht komme ich für nen halben Samstag vorbei.


----------



## freiraum (11. August 2011)

.floe. schrieb:


> Beerfelden hat den Lift


Wir sichern Arbeitsplätze und sind für sie Erhaltung der Sportkultur im Odenwald! 



> Ganz vielleicht komme ich für nen halben Samstag vorbei.



S... -ams +onn ...tag!


----------



## Kontragonist (11. August 2011)

freiraum schrieb:


> S... -ams +onn ...tag!



Fr  ei + Sams + Sonn  tag!

Ja? Ja? Ja? ?!?


----------



## freiraum (11. August 2011)

... na dann halt auch Samstag, wenn's unbedingt sein muss


----------



## mcgable (11. August 2011)

oje, naja immerhin 40% Nichtregenwahrscheinlichkeit am Sonntag


----------



## freiraum (11. August 2011)

http://www.wetter.de/wettervorhersage/49-3037-12/wetter-beerfelden/wetter-bericht.html

Das geht erst los, wenn der Lift geschlossen hat


----------



## mcgable (11. August 2011)

alla denn


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. August 2011)

jup alla gut dann sonntag befe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Festerfeast (11. August 2011)

Kann mich jemand am Sonntag mitnehmen?


----------



## freiraum (11. August 2011)

Bei mir passen drei Räder rein.
Ich denke Kontra und McGable fahren schon bei mir mit.

Evtl. beim Herrn Heavy B. ???


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. August 2011)

würde vieleicht gehen ... hab 2 bikes im 1er noch net getestet aber mit räder raus würde schon gehen  ... denk ich ... wir probieren es einfach


----------



## Festerfeast (11. August 2011)

Das wäre klasse!


----------



## Kontragonist (11. August 2011)

Mein Bruder will am Sonntag wahrscheinlich auch fahren. Da könnte also evtl. auch noch was gehen


----------



## mcgable (12. August 2011)

1. Ich müsste Mittags schon wieder zu Hause sein
2. Wetter, Wetter, Wetter


----------



## freiraum (12. August 2011)

Kannst du evtl. morgen mitkommen und gegen den Sonntag tauschen?


----------



## mcgable (12. August 2011)

ok, ich frag mal ... aber das Wetter, mannomannomann *kopfschüttel*


----------



## katermurr (12. August 2011)

Fährt jemand morgen nach Beerfelden & hätte einen Platz im Auto frei? Hinfahrt genügt auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraum (12. August 2011)

Kommt drauf an ob der Herr McGable morgen mit kommt.


----------



## katermurr (12. August 2011)

Ajo wenns passt wär's fett -- hab gehört das Wetter soll SAUMIES werden 

Ansonsten komm ich schon wie hin, winkt mal wenn ihr n 08er SX mit weißer Totem seht


----------



## mcgable (12. August 2011)

Jaja, das Wetter  .... und genau deshalb werde ich wohl kneifen  sorry
denn selbst wenn es nicht regnen sollte, die Strecke dürfte äußerst un-trocken sein ... aber danke noch mal für das Mitnahme Angebot

PS. Wenn es mal wieder schön sein sollte kann ich auch fahren, da wir jetzt auch ein etwas größeres und damit bike-freundlicheres Auto besitzen


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. August 2011)

als ich vor 2 wochen in befe war hats 5 tage lang vorher geregnet und es war trotzdem nahezu trocken 

.. wer ist jetzt also alles dabei?


----------



## freiraum (12. August 2011)

Wenn die Strecke morgens matschig ist, kannste gegen Mittag alle Abfahrten problemlos runterfahren. Einzig die Wallride und Holzdinger sind noch ein bissi rutschig, aber das kann man ja mit Geschwindigkeit ausgleichen 

Ich hol' den Kontra um 9:30 in HD ab, und dann geht's ab.


Der Regen kann mich mal!


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. August 2011)

gute einstellung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcgable (12. August 2011)

hmmm ... menno - bin halt nen Weich-ei


----------



## freiraum (12. August 2011)

... selbat schuld, du Weischoi 

Das nächste mal kommst einfach mit!


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. August 2011)

mcgable schrieb:


> hmmm ... menno - bin halt nen Weich-ei



komm schon man... stell dich net so an  gib dir nen ruck


----------



## Festerfeast (12. August 2011)

@HeavyBiker: bleibts jetzt bei dem Sonntag was Befe angeht?


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. August 2011)

was mich angeht ja  ... hab ja kein röckchen an  
schick mir mal ne pn mit deiner handynummer damit ich mich sonntag melden kann ... mein abfahrtzeit wird etwas schwanken zwischen 9 und spätestens 10


----------



## mcgable (13. August 2011)

bei dem Wetter brauchst du nen Schottenrock  ... obwohl ich ärger mich schon wieder, denn im Augenblick sieht es ja ganz gut aus. 
Naja, was solls dann geh ich heut halt mal auf die Neue DH


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. August 2011)

ah zum einfahren für morgen ja?


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. August 2011)

achja... wenn du wegen dem wetter und nasser boden net nach befe wolltest wirst auf der neuen DH heut GARNET glücklich


----------



## mcgable (13. August 2011)

naja, morgen hab ich leider keine Zeit .... und das Wetter ist heute entgegen meinen Befürchtungen doch ganz gut - also wenn es trocken bleibt dann .....


----------



## Festerfeast (13. August 2011)

Geht jemand heute noch fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcgable (13. August 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> achja... wenn du wegen dem wetter und nasser boden net nach befe wolltest wirst auf der neuen DH heut GARNET glücklich


war trocken und fluffig


----------



## mcgable (13. August 2011)

Festerfeast schrieb:


> Geht jemand heute noch fahren?


sorry, too late - da waren wir schon los  Richtung neue DH


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. August 2011)

mcgable schrieb:


> war trocken und fluffig



aber nach befe zierste dich... ts ts ts


----------



## freiraum (13. August 2011)

buuuuhhhhhhhhh war das anstrengend, aber mal wieder sowas von geil 
Morgen nix Befe, dafür aber irgendwie um die Mittagszeit in HD bis der Regen kommt.

schlafen, jetzt!


----------



## mcgable (14. August 2011)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Dddakk (14. August 2011)

...ah, hier ist seit Tagen der Regenherbeired-Dräd!


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. August 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...ah, hier ist seit Tagen der Regenherbeired-Dräd!



ha ha ha ... so siehts aus 

ABER ... Festerfeast und ich waren heut in befe... bis ca 15 uhr wetter vom allerfeinsten  , dann sinnflut... ich ab in die regenklamotten und rauf auf den berg , es war SOOOO geil und dann noch zwischen sinnflut von oben und sturzbächen unten 4 abfahrten gemacht, VOM BESTEN 
... sogar einmal hoch geschoben weil der lift wegen gewitter nicht lief


----------



## Festerfeast (14. August 2011)

Und ich konnt wegen meiner blöden Brille nicht richtig sehen wo ich bei dem Sauwetter lang gefahren bin....auf einmal war ich auf dem blauen Singletrail und nicht mehr auf der roten Strecke


----------



## sic_ (14. August 2011)

Wie gehtn das?

Die rote und blaue Strecke liegen doch relativ weit auseinander und man kann nur an 2-3 Stellen auf die andere wechseln.

Spätestens bei den kleinen Dört-hügeln sieht man sich aber eh wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (14. August 2011)

boa ich platz gleich.... hatte soooo hunger dasich nen ganzen eisberg salat mit 4 tomaten und ner halben salatgurke nebst einer ganzen zwiebel gepimpt hab und das ganze komplett verputzt hab 

jetzt ruft die couch und irgendein film


----------



## mcgable (14. August 2011)

Aaaalter ... ist hier das Veganer Forum oder was? 

Salat+Tomate+Gurke+Zwiebel=Wasser+Farbe


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. August 2011)

hatte da grad unendlich bock drauf... hätt mir aber einer ein rib eye unter die nase gehalten hätt ich auch net nein gesagt 

btw... geht morgen einer irgendwo biken? hab aber nur den dh´ler und den cc´ler parat, das enduro hat frauchen mit in den urlaub genommen


----------



## mcgable (14. August 2011)

neue DH 18 Uhr? (muss aber erst fragen  wie immer)


----------



## rmfausi (14. August 2011)

Hey Torsten, 
ist ja auch Frauchen ihr Enduro (siehe Oberrohr vorne)!
Morgen ist bei mir Ruhetag, aber Dienstag bin ich wieder am Start. Habe eine Woche Urlaubsverlängerung bekommen. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. August 2011)

mcgable schrieb:


> neue DH 18 Uhr? (muss aber erst fragen  wie immer)



geht net zufällig bissi früher ??? 17 oder 17.30??? je früher desto besser muß dann später noch arbeiten gehen 

dienstag dann cc runde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcgable (14. August 2011)

hmm, früher wird schwierig wegen *meiner* Arbeit ... blöde Arbeit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 aber irgendwie muss man sein(e) Hobby(s) ja auch finanzieren 
die ganze nächste Woche soll aber wettermäßig besser werden!


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. August 2011)

ja... aber wetter war heut auch schon geil ... also peil ich mal so 17.30 oben an.
ich komm mit dh und auto hoch, also mit groß rauf fahren nach runter wird da nix... eher paralell zur strecke wieder hoch schieben


----------



## mcgable (14. August 2011)

ok.. ich kann morgen erst 100%ig sagen ob ich es schaff, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## rmfausi (14. August 2011)

Bin am Dienstag um ca. 9.30-10.00 Uhr hier startklar. Treffpunkt? WS-KS? 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## mcgable (14. August 2011)

Dienstag? .. kann ich nicht ...   mein Urlaub ist schon vorbei , leider


----------



## Festerfeast (14. August 2011)

Irgendwie hats meinen linken Zeigefinger heute ziemlich in Mitleidenschaft gezogen 
Mal gucken, ob der morgen immer noch rumzickt


----------



## dooley...2010 (14. August 2011)

So ich denke ich werde in der kommenden Woche auch mal aufn KS radeln mit dem Hardtail. Da verletzungsbedingt das runterfahren leider nicht drinnen ist  Würde mich freuen wenn sich da jemand anschließen würde. Allerdings wann genau weiß ich noch nicht und muss ich auch erstmal mit dem physiotypen da abklären  denke aber, dass es  am Donnerstag oder Samstag auf jedenfall geht  Ich sag lieber gleich dazu, dass ich nicht weiß wi schnell ich da hochtrete weil ichs nichtso oft mache  ich bin einer der Faulen die mit dem Bus fahren


----------



## Festerfeast (15. August 2011)

Sag Bescheid. Mit meinem 18kg Trümmer bin ich bergauf von Natur aus nicht so schnell


----------



## dooley...2010 (15. August 2011)

machich  eine chance für mich


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. August 2011)

wie schauts aus leute?... updates wegen biken heut?

morgen fahr ich WAHRSCHEINLICH nach stromberg... wetter soll sehr gut sein um das DH bike dort den berg hoch zu schieben 
ein platz wäre da noch frei im auto ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (15. August 2011)

Hi Torsten,
bis wann willst du wieder daheim sein? Rennleitung sagt: 18.00 Uhr dann ist Schicht im Schacht.

Gruß Rainer


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. August 2011)

also ich wollt dort so gegen 17 uhr wieder losfahren... wenn der verkehr geht dann könnte es passen... abfahrt will ich hier so gegen 10 uhr starten (muß ja noch bissi bubu machen nach der schicht 
ob das ganze steigt muß ich aber noch abwarten wie die nacht verläuft...


----------



## rmfausi (15. August 2011)

Hi Torsten,
von meiner Seite geht's in Ordnung, sag dann Bescheid ob es klappt oder nicht. Dann wärst du so um 10.30 bei mir, richtig?

Gruß Rainer


----------



## mcgable (15. August 2011)

.. tja, muss leider für heut absagen (mal wieder )

Naja, morgen kann ich ja eh nicht - hm, Mittwoch 18 Uhr -> neue DH?


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. August 2011)

@mc

... schade , dann werd ich mich alleine aufmachen, mal sehen wohin es mich verschlägt 

@rmfausi

rischdisch... so zwischen 10 und 10.30 wäre ich dann bei dir, aber wie gesagt ich geb morgen früh nochmal laut...

@all

hab meinen bike terminplan für diese woche erweitert...
dazugekommen ist : donnerstag und/oder freitag beerfelden , einer oder mehr dabei?


----------



## rmfausi (15. August 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> @rmfausi
> rischdisch... so zwischen 10 und 10.30 wäre ich dann bei dir, aber wie gesagt ich geb morgen früh nochmal laut...



Alles easy , mach dir mal keinen Stress. Wenns nicht klappt ist auch nicht schlimm. Habe Samstag neue Trails gezeigt bekommen die kann ich dann fahren kann um sie nicht wieder zu vergessen. Falls es klappt müssen wir noch einen Treffpunt ausmachen, die Zufahrt ist nämlich zu uns gesperrt, Straße wird gemacht. Die Avia Tanke oder nebenan das Eiskafee bzw. der Rewe , es gibt auch Parkplätze dort als Alternative. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## sic_ (15. August 2011)

mcgable schrieb:


> .. tja, muss leider für heut absagen (mal wieder )
> 
> Naja, morgen kann ich ja eh nicht - hm, Mittwoch 18 Uhr -> neue DH?



Sind die Hindernisse zum größten teil umfahrbar?
Wenn ja wär ich evt dabei, die Gabel muss fürs Wochenende angewöhnt werden


----------



## dooley...2010 (15. August 2011)

sic_ schrieb:


> Sind die Hindernisse zum größten teil umfahrbar?
> Wenn ja wär ich evt dabei, die Gabel muss fürs Wochenende angewöhnt werden



Hindernisse sind alle umfahrbahr aber auch überhauptkein Problem zu spirngen


----------



## sic_ (15. August 2011)

Na dann, wo kann ich mit dem Bike-Taxi parken? 
Wollt eh noch ein bisschen das Springen mit dem HT üben und schaun ob die RST was taugt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dooley...2010 (15. August 2011)

direkt oben am kÃ¶nigstuhl kannste parken dann musst du am ende eben wieder hoch oder zwischendrin gibt es auch ein paar ParkmÃ¶glichkeiten die aber zu schwer zum beschreiben sind  
Aber sag doch nochmal bescheid ob und wann genau du dann wo bistâ¦ ich wollte dort eventuell mal wieder Fotos machen  Verletzungsbedingt is fahren nicht drinnen 
GruÃ


----------



## Festerfeast (15. August 2011)

Meine Schuhe könnten morgen trocken sein  fährt wer morgen?


----------



## sic_ (16. August 2011)

dooley...2010 schrieb:


> direkt oben am königstuhl kannste parken dann musst du am ende eben wieder hoch oder zwischendrin gibt es auch ein paar Parkmöglichkeiten die aber zu schwer zum beschreiben sind



Ach, Freeparking ist doch der neue Sport.
Die ganze Welt ist ein Parkplatz


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (16. August 2011)

morgen jemand lust KS????


----------



## sic_ (16. August 2011)

Ich werd morgen so zwischen 17:30 und 18:00 aufm KS, für ein paar runden, sein.


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. August 2011)

ha... wer freeridet kann auch freeparken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (16. August 2011)

sic_ schrieb:


> Ich werd morgen so zwischen 17:30 und 18:00 aufm KS, für ein paar runden, sein.



hmmm eigentlich wollt ich ja morgen nen bikefreien tag einlegen ... hmmmm


----------



## Festerfeast (16. August 2011)

Was ist mit ein paar Runden auf deinem Homespot?


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. August 2011)

Festerfeast schrieb:


> Was ist mit ein paar Runden auf deinem Homespot?



MÖÖÖP ... zuschlag !!! alles weitere per pn  

springen bis der arzt kommt


----------



## Festerfeast (16. August 2011)

splendid


----------



## dooley...2010 (17. August 2011)

Hi ist heute einer auf dem Königstuhl? Ich bin ab halb 2 zum Filmen und Fotografieren da, warscheinlich auf der neuen Dh. Wenn noch jemand kommen will, dann gerne


----------



## mcgable (17. August 2011)

muss (leider) arbeiten ...kann erst ab ca. 18 Uhr


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (17. August 2011)

Werd auch 18 Uhr oben sein


----------



## dooley...2010 (17. August 2011)

Servus,
â¦jetzt waren dann ja gegen Abend doch noch ein paar da  
Ich habe noch ein paar Fotos von euch (eure namen weiÃ ich leider nichtâ¦) Also wenn ihr sie haben mÃ¶chtet dann schreibts gerade hier rein und ich lade sie dann hoch. 
Fotos habe ich noch von dem mit dem grÃ¼nen *Transition* und dem *Superdry t-shirt*, dann* von den beiden, die hinter ihm gefahren sind* und dann noch von dem mit dem *blau/weiÃem giant*. 
GruÃ dooley


----------



## mcgable (19. August 2011)

mcgable schrieb:


> ... aber es ist drei mal so weit!
> Das kann ich auch mit meinem *ökologischen *Gewissen nicht vereinbaren





Kontragonist schrieb:


> Ich wollte mit meinem Hinweis auch pro Berfelden votieren, und nicht zuletzt auf den *ökologischen/ökonomischen* Aspekt verweisen
> 
> Stromberg ist klasse und macht reichlich Spaß  aber es gibt dort nix, was ich in Befe vermissen würde.





freiraum schrieb:


> Hätten wir dann den *nachhaltig ökologisch, ökonomischen* Sonntag in Beerfelden gebucht?
> ... Uhrzeit?



hier die Lösung für alle Umweltfreaks:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/08/19/mit-rad-in-bikepar/


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. August 2011)

alter wasn schrott und unnötige verschwendung von ressourcen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcgable (19. August 2011)

vor allem bist du schon platt *bevor *du im Park bist


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. August 2011)

...und vom rückweg garnicht zu sprechen ...


----------



## freiraum (19. August 2011)

Mach das mal von HD nach Beerfelden, oder noch geiler: Lac Blanc


----------



## Kontragonist (19. August 2011)

I findâs a guadie Sach! FÃ¼r nach Befe zu shutteln ist das sicher nix bei den engen kurvigen LandstraÃen, die stÃ¤ndig auf und ab gehen. Aber ich bin sicher, es gibt Leute, die davon profitieren kÃ¶nnen. Jemand, der via Radweg sagen wir mal bis zu 40 km weit Ã¼ber mehr oder weniger flaches Land muss spart sich das Auto. Vorausgesetzt er hat keine Kinder. Und muss nicht sehr weit zur Arbeit fahren. Oder kauft regelmÃ¤Ãig grÃ¶Ãere ElektrogerÃ¤te â¦


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. August 2011)

das sind zuviele wenn und abers... und dafür soviel energie zu investieren das einer von 5000 das nutzen kann is kaka ... so !

...es gibt auch sicher leute die von nem 500ps V8 offroader profitieren... sind die kisten dann sinnvoll?

... aber egal jetzt , wann geht wer biken?  ich heut nur KLEINE cc runde


----------



## Tobsn (19. August 2011)

freiraum schrieb:


> Mach das mal von HD nach Beerfelden, ...



Also von HD nach Beerfelden würd ich gleich das richtig Bike nehmen, da gibt es auf dem Weg eine leckere Abfahrt nach der anderen.
Allein die nach Korsika.

Und der Rückweg lässt sich auch ganz gut mit Trails bestücken.

Es bleibt dann nur wenig Zeit für Beerfelden selber.

Haben das mal von Weinheim aus gemacht, sind Beerfelden dann halt nur 1x gefahren


----------



## Kontragonist (19. August 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ... und dafür soviel energie zu investieren das einer von 5000 das nutzen kann is kaka ... so !



Ich glaube nicht, dass Kenny vs. Spanny oder wie die Firma heißt, Roboter und Moulds gekauft hat um Millionen von Rädern auf Vorrat herzustellen. Und die Dinger sind ja nicht in erster Linie und ausschließlich für Bikepark-Besuche gemacht. Ich hätte mich in meiner Frankfurt-Zeit gefreut, wenn viel mehr Leute damit ihre Besorgungen in der Innenstadt gemacht hätten anstatt mit ihren



HeavyBiker schrieb:


> *500ps V8 offroader*



zur Hauptwache zu gondeln um 1 l Milch zu kaufen und dabei alles, was ohne Motor unterwegs ist zu töten oder wenigstens schwer zu verwunden 

*Aber zurück zum Thema:* mein Lac-Blanc-geschädigtes Knie tut heute viel weniger weh und ist auch nicht mehr so sehr geschwollen  ich werd also morgen zur Nicolai-Deutschland-Tour am Aussichtspunkt/KS radeln und da ggf. das ein oder andere Rad zu Testzwecken um den Berg bewegen. Vielleicht gibts auch wieder eine Tour zum WS und zurück oder so was. Macht im Rudel immer Spaß. Fühlt euch alle eingeladen 

Cheers
Jo


----------



## mcgable (19. August 2011)

ich auch,bin dabei


----------



## freiraum (19. August 2011)

Wenn ich nen ION testfahre, dann weiss ich ganz genau, dass das kleine Männchen in meinem Kopf so lange nervt und bettelt bis ich mir eins gekauft habe. Ich weiss nicht ob ich das will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schneisenarbeit (19. August 2011)

na toll und ich hab Vfb Karten.....sch....scheibe


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. August 2011)

so... back from track 

knöchel immer noch dick... komisch 
ich bin morgen wohl am spot in leimen...viel springen und vieleicht noch was bauen


----------



## mcgable (19. August 2011)

freiraum schrieb:


> Wenn ich nen ION testfahre, dann weiss ich ganz genau, dass das kleine Männchen in meinem Kopf so lange nervt und bettelt bis ich mir eins gekauft habe. Ich weiss nicht ob ich das will


un misch inderesiert des ION 14


----------



## freiraum (19. August 2011)

... disch oda doi kleenes Männsche?


----------



## mcgable (19. August 2011)

ok, mir inderesiere uns - isch *un *des Mänsche


----------



## rmfausi (19. August 2011)

@mcgable
Wann seit ihr zwei morgen auf'm KS?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcgable (19. August 2011)

hmm .... so ab 11, 12 Uhr ca. - hab mich noch nicht festgelegt


----------



## mcgable (20. August 2011)

... wird jetzt doch erst 13:30 Uhr ab Adenauerplatz Ecke Gaisbergstraße, Friedrich-Ebert-Anlage ... sind zu zweit

bis später
Matthias


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. August 2011)

haaa haaa... hab ich gemerkt ... war ca 12.45 uhr oben... gähnende leere 

naja , ich geh jetzt steaks kaufen zum grillen für heut und morgen


----------



## mcgable (20. August 2011)

dann konntest du ja in aller Ruhe testen


----------



## rmfausi (20. August 2011)

12.45 Uhr, da bin ich gerade mit dem AM losgerollt. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. August 2011)

mcgable schrieb:


> dann konntest du ja in aller Ruhe testen



nöö... da war überhaupt keiner


----------



## mcgable (20. August 2011)

hää, wie, da war keiner? das check ich nich, waren die zu Mittach oda wat?
Die waren doch angeblich ab 10 Uhr da , ich bin übrigens ION und ION 14 gefahren und muss sagen: very nice! 
Danach als Vergleich mit dem Hardtail die neue DH runter ..puh, anstrengend


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. August 2011)

ja leider.... da war garkeiner oben als ich dort war 

naja egal... bin ja bikemäßig vollstens zufrieden und brauch keine probefahrten


----------



## mcgable (21. August 2011)

war nur neugierig, kaufen ist z.Z. eh nicht drin 
*UND* außerdem gab es nen kostenlosen Shuttelservice


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. August 2011)

mcgable schrieb:


> *UND* außerdem gab es nen kostenlosen Shuttelservice



das ist ja mal nice  ... wäre für mich heut aber leider eh nicht interesannt gewesen (selbst verordnetes dh verbot  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcgable (21. August 2011)

DH Verbot?? Wasn des? Warum nur


----------



## dooley...2010 (21. August 2011)

Was war denn da heute los? Dass da Schuttleservice und Testfahrten undso angeboten wurden?


----------



## mcgable (21. August 2011)

NICOLAI war da


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. August 2011)

mcgable schrieb:


> DH Verbot?? Wasn des? Warum nur



naja... donnerstag in befe ... letzte abfahrt , schluss sprung... schön hoch schön weit und bei der landung linkes pedal gebrochen dann natürlich abgerutscht und fuß verstaucht  ... glöeich noch sattel dabei ruiniert aber zum glück net noch abgeflogen ...
schön zügige xc touren gehen aber will den fuß noch vor sprüngen bewahren damit es schneller wieder ganz weg ist... nächstes we solls wieder in park/parks gehen


----------



## mcgable (21. August 2011)

eijaijaijaaiii. na denn mal gute Besserung


----------



## dooley...2010 (21. August 2011)

mcgable schrieb:


> NICOLAI war da



Ah gut dass ich das mitbekommen habe  naja hätte eh nicht fahren können


----------



## dooley...2010 (21. August 2011)

Achja hier ist ein kleines, kurzes Video von der neuen DH. Leider in ziemlich schlechter QualitÃ¤tâ¦


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. August 2011)

gesehen und für schick befunden 
so in ner woche tob ich mich auch wieder aufem dh bike aus... wenn du da noch am filmen bist sag ma bescheid


----------



## dooley...2010 (21. August 2011)

â¦mhm da bin ich mich (leider) in der tÃ¼rkischen Sonne brutzeln lassen 
Aber wann anders gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (21. August 2011)

jaaa kein stress... meinte ja AB in ner woche


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (21. August 2011)

Kann mir einer sagen wo die neue dh unten in hd wieder rauskommt?


----------



## dooley...2010 (21. August 2011)

die kommt ungefÃ¤hr beim Schloss wieder raus ein bisschen oberhalb nochâ¦


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. August 2011)

an der molkenkur genauer gesagt


----------



## dooley...2010 (21. August 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> an der molkenkur genauer gesagt



Warum einfach wenns auch umständlich geht?


----------



## mcgable (21. August 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dooley...2010 (23. August 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/960471

Wenns gefÃ¤llt undedingt liken,

â¦und wenn nichtâ¦ dann auch


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (23. August 2011)

danke merci, wer fährt die jetzt mal mit mir???ß


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. August 2011)

morgen mittag?


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (23. August 2011)

Gernähhh-.....


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. August 2011)

genaueres zu uhrzeit und treffpunkt muß ich noch ersinnen und dann posten


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (23. August 2011)

oder als Behähm  ä PM 

Meld Dich einfach Thorsten, cool wenn es klappen würde.....


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. August 2011)

erfolgswahrscheinlichkeit liegt im mom bei 99,99%


----------



## Festerfeast (23. August 2011)

Boa ne..bei dem Wetter kann man doch nicht mehr fahren gehen. 
Bin schon gestern beim Joggen arg an meine Grenzen gekommen.


----------



## Tobsn (23. August 2011)

Festerfeast schrieb:


> Boa ne..bei dem Wetter kann man doch nicht mehr fahren gehen.
> Bin schon gestern beim Joggen arg an meine Grenzen gekommen.


Joggen bei dem Wetter ist ja auch ...
Radeln geht immer.
War gestern. Wollte eigentlich nur 1x WhiteStone und zurück, wurden dann doch 3 Std+, im Wald war es richtig angenehm.
Hatte leider kein Licht dabei, sonst wärs der erste nightride geworden. 
Ok, heute dürfte es etwas schwüler werden, aber im Wald ist es allemal besser als sonst wo.


----------



## Festerfeast (23. August 2011)

Im Wald ist es schon kühler, aber das macht die Geschichte noch lange nicht angenehm, zumindest für mich nicht. 
Hätte heute auf dem Rückweg von der Schule kotzen können wegen der Hitze. Gemütliches, nicht anstrengendes Radeln bei 25km/h und bei mir läufts in Strömen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (23. August 2011)

so.... also , bei mir is alles drinn zwischen 12.30 und 18.00 
wer ist alles morgen am start KS - DH fahren mit hochschieben und partiellem hoch fahren 
wann und wo treffpunkt?

achja : edith sagt , war heut mittag ganz spontan ne tour rund um den ws machen... ziegelhausen - ws - kaputte burg - ölberg (andere kaputte burg) - ws - heiligenberg - ziegelhausen
war ne super tour , keine ahnung wieviel km und hm weil kein tacho am enduro   , aber es war sehr erträglich im wald und lang net so warm und schwül wie wenn man seine nase aus dem wald rausgestreckt hat


----------



## Festerfeast (23. August 2011)

Also ich hab erstmal bis 16Uhr Schule. Könnte also frühestens ab 17.30Uhr, aber ich denke nicht, dass ich bei der Hitze Bock hab.

@HeavyBiker: wann wolltest du wieder nach Befe? Ich hab den kompletten Freitag frei und da würde es sich anbieten (mal abgesehen von Samstag und Sonntag).


----------



## Discostue (23. August 2011)

ich bin min. 2 mal die woche oben auf dem KS


----------



## dooley...2010 (23. August 2011)

ich bin eigentlich min. 6x die woche aufm KS  aaaber meine Schulter muss ja kaputt sein


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (23. August 2011)

@thorsten 13:00 Uhr oben????


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. August 2011)

ok... jetzt weis ich aber immer noch net wann ich morgen wen wo treffen kann/soll/muß/will


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. August 2011)

ups.... hi hi ...da kommt schon die antwort 
ja 13 uhr ist OK ... bin dann mim auto oben, sonst schaff ich die zeit net


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. August 2011)

Festerfeast schrieb:


> @HeavyBiker: wann wolltest du wieder nach Befe? Ich hab den kompletten Freitag frei und da würde es sich anbieten (mal abgesehen von Samstag und Sonntag).




prinzipiell hab ich schon bock und ab ca 13 uhr zeit... ABER wetter.com sagt 60% wahrscheinlichkeit für  nass und gewitter 
warten wir mal ab wie es sich entwikelt...


----------



## guru39 (23. August 2011)

dooley...2010 schrieb:


> ich bin eigentlich min. 6x die woche aufm KS  aaaber meine Schulter muss ja kaputt sein



Hi Tom,

kommst Du auch zur Vereinsitzung ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dooley...2010 (24. August 2011)

WÃ¼rde gerne bin aber leider ab 26. im Urlaubâ¦
WÃ¼rde mich aber trotzdem brennend interessieren was dabei rausgekommen istâ¦ kann amn das irgendwie im nachhinein erfahren?
GruÃ

PS: Haben es ja mit dem aktuellen Foto zum FDT geschafftâ¦ Hier ist gleich das nÃ¤chste wÃ¤r cool wenn es das morgige FDT wird


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (24. August 2011)

also für alle die LUST und ZEIT haben...13:00 Uhr KS mit HeavyBiker und mir...


----------



## DEMOnstrant (25. August 2011)

Joa, war doch super  Leimen war gut, hat sehr Spaß gemacht, danke nochmal!
Hat wer Bock auf Wildbad am Samstag (wenn nicht dann halt KS oder WS oder halt Befe (wenns GARNICHT anders geht ))


----------



## HeavyBiker (25. August 2011)

...bin leider samstag schon verplant , action schwimmbad mit junior


----------



## DEMOnstrant (25. August 2011)

... tu das


----------



## freiraum (26. August 2011)

Bin am Wochenende 10000%ig in BEFE. Falls ich dich wieder mitnehmen soll, musste evtl. irgendwie nach Weinheim kommen. 

Der Herr Kontragonist hat sich zu dem Thema noch nicht geäußert. Falls der auch will, aber nichts fahrbares am Start hat, lass ich mich auch zum Abholen überreden. 


Mal schauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcgable (26. August 2011)

Samstag bin ich net do, aber Sonntag könnte was gehen


----------



## freiraum (26. August 2011)

Kontra kann auch nur Sonntag.
... Das wird ein Fest


----------



## DEMOnstrant (26. August 2011)

ja gut ich kann so nich...packen und so


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. August 2011)

mcgable schrieb:


> Samstag bin ich net do, aber Sonntag könnte was gehen



hmmm ... schon wieder dieses ...*KÖNNTE*...


----------



## Kontragonist (26. August 2011)

@[X]nstrand: Und dann zum SchÃ¼leraustausch nach Whistler oder wie war das?

@mcgable/freiraum: Ich will mit! Ich versuch mal meinen Bruder zu Ã¼berreden, aber im Zweifelsfall wÃ¤râs cool, wenn mich einer von euch mitnehmen kÃ¶nnt â RÃ¤umlich bietet sich da jemand an, der im Raum Heidelberg wohnhaft ist


----------



## freiraum (26. August 2011)

... und wie wäre es mit Samstag packen und Sonntag fahren?
Das Wetter am Sonntag soll ja mal traumhaft werden


----------



## DEMOnstrant (26. August 2011)

jap, dienstag, squamish  danke für die Zensur, leider ergibt herbnstrant keinen sinn...obwohl das bike 10 millionen mal geiler is


----------



## DEMOnstrant (26. August 2011)

ich muss mein bike packen


----------



## freiraum (26. August 2011)

[Überredungsmodus]... Bike am Sonntag Abend packen?[/Überredungsmodus]


----------



## DEMOnstrant (27. August 2011)

[überzeugtmodus] jaja, du hasts geschafft [/überzeugtmodus]  
wie hieß die Serie da noch gleich, die wir unbedingt gucken sollten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (27. August 2011)

DEMOnstrant schrieb:


> () wie hieß die Serie da noch gleich, die wir unbedingt gucken sollten?



Breaking Bad?



Kriegst du Geld von denen, freimeister


----------



## DEMOnstrant (27. August 2011)

von wem?


----------



## freiraum (27. August 2011)

HA HA HA
... geil!

Also noch mal für alle: 
*Breaking Bad*, ganz dringend anschauen!!!
... und zwar jeder! 


Bis heut Abend! 
Der Freimeister


----------



## Kontragonist (27. August 2011)

freiraum schrieb:


> HA HA HA
> ... geil!
> 
> Also noch mal für alle:
> ...



Was: alle Folgen bis heute Abend


----------



## HeavyBiker (27. August 2011)

...mindestens


----------



## Festerfeast (27. August 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Was: alle Folgen bis heute Abend



Harte Nuss! Mal davon abgesehen, dass man für alle drei Staffeln knapp 25h bräuchte


----------



## DEMOnstrant (27. August 2011)

ok, wo solln wir uns morgen treffen? hab alles schon geklärt, bike wird abends bzw. motag gepackt.


----------



## Kontragonist (27. August 2011)

DEMOnstrant schrieb:


> ok, wo solln wir uns morgen treffen? hab alles schon geklärt, bike wird abends bzw. motag gepackt.


 
Wer Shuttelt dich denn nach Befe? Wenn's der freiraum ist, melde ich mich als 3. Crewmitglied an  oder können bei dir, McGable, zwei mitfahren? Kommst du überhaupt mit?

... mein Bruder ist leider raus weil anderweitig verabredet 

Vorschlag Treffpunkt: Am ehemaligen Bauhaus, hinter der Stadtbücherei. Da gibt's Parkplätze.


----------



## DEMOnstrant (27. August 2011)

Wetten das is bei dir vor der Haustür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DEMOnstrant (27. August 2011)

gut wir müssen so langsam mal ausmachen wo und wie wir uns treffen solln sonst wird dat nix


----------



## freiraum (30. August 2011)

Heut Abend ab ca 18 Uhr bis Sonnenuntergang mim Hardtail eine dicke Runde auf den Weißen Stein. Hat jemand Bock mitzukommen? Einen genauen Treffpunkt gibt es noch nicht, reiche ich nach.

Der Freiräumer


----------



## mcgable (30. August 2011)

ja, ich habe Bock und wäre gern dabei (nach dem Sonntag ja leider nicht geklappt hatte  )


----------



## Kontragonist (30. August 2011)

mcgable schrieb:


> () nach dem Sonntag ja leider nicht geklappt hatte



Ei Bub, wo warschd dann 

@freigedöns: schön trainieren, unsere BBNR-Ampeln sind inzwischen grün


----------



## mcgable (30. August 2011)

hab das Auto nich bekommen, da Schwiegermutter und Frau Anspruch angemeldet hatten  .. naja, bin dann neue DH mit Hardtail (zur Strafe  )


----------



## freiraum (30. August 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> @freigedöns: schön trainieren, unsere BBNR-Ampeln sind inzwischen grün



Goil 
Ab jetzt wird hart am Trail trainiert!
Wo fahr'n wir lang?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (30. August 2011)

freiraum schrieb:


> Goil
> Ab jetzt wird hart am Trail trainiert!
> Wo fahr'n wir lang?



Rechts:


----------



## freiraum (30. August 2011)

Bis um 18:30 Uhr warten oben am Weißen Stein. Starten werden wir gegen 17:15 Uhr in Schriesheim am Fass (großer Parkplatz, Mattheisemarkt). 

Geplant ist einmal nach Dossenheim, dann wieder hoch zum WS und nach Schriese übern Ölberg zurück.


----------



## Kontragonist (30. August 2011)

Viel SpaÃ, ich fahr morgens auf die Arbeit und Abends heim, das muss an Training langen â der Rest Leistungssteigerung kommt aus dem Satz sackschwerer DH-Schlappen


----------



## freiraum (30. August 2011)

Ja ja, die sackschweren DH-Schlappen


----------



## mcgable (30. August 2011)

ok, 18:33 oben am WS, geht klar, bis später


----------



## Festerfeast (30. August 2011)

Ich komm mal mit. Versuche dann auch um 18:30 oben am WS zu sein.


----------



## HeavyBiker (30. August 2011)

haha ... ich war  eben schon oben am ws ... direkt nach der arbeit über strahlenburg hoch und ölberg wieder runter  ... viel spass euch


----------



## freiraum (30. August 2011)

Cool!
Wir starten gleich


----------



## Festerfeast (30. August 2011)

Das war doch mal wieder fein. Seid ihr noch gut den Ölberg runtergekommen?

PS: es wird schon wieder sehr früh dunkel


----------



## freiraum (30. August 2011)

Es war halt ziemlich ... ähm ... ruppig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Festerfeast (30. August 2011)

ach komm...gerade die verblockten Steinfelder sind doch eine Wohltat mit Hardtail


----------



## HeavyBiker (30. August 2011)

freiraum schrieb:


> Es war halt ziemlich ... ähm ... ruppig



gerade das fand ich heut ziemlich geil... war mit dem enduro unterwegs und neuen dämpfer setup... eher richtung DH ... bergauf so lala ... bergab sehr ...plüschig 
muß aber doch wieder etwas mehr in richtung hoch performance machen 

achja und ich komm dem ziel immer näher mein hinteres XC laufrad zu schrotten


----------



## mcgable (30. August 2011)

AW: Freeride *Hardtail* treffen fred rund um Heidelberg



nur die harten komm in' Garten 

hat doch Spaß gemacht heut'  gerne wieder


----------



## freiraum (30. August 2011)

Ich bin dafür den Teil mit dem "Hardtail" aus dem Titel zu streichen.


By the way:
HARDTAIL ZU VERKAUFEN


----------



## mcgable (30. August 2011)

hihi


----------



## Guent (30. August 2011)

Trau mich auch kaum hier was reinzuschreiben, da ich seit 2 Wochen mein Fully hab...höhöhö!

Tja, was soll ich machen, meine Bandscheiben taugen halt nix mehr... 
Aber ich les fleissig mit, vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal auf´m WS...


----------



## HeavyBiker (30. August 2011)

freiraum schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür den Teil mit dem "Hardtail" aus dem Titel zu streichen.
> 
> 
> By the way:
> HARDTAIL ZU VERKAUFEN



oder wir fürgen "und hinten gefedert" dem titel hinzu 

... weis einer wie ich nen admin kontaktieren kann ??


----------



## freiraum (30. August 2011)

Wie wäre es mit *Freakride rund um Heidelberg*
... das trifft es wohl am besten, oder?


----------



## Guent (31. August 2011)

freiraum schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit *Freakride rund um Heidelberg*
> ... das trifft es wohl am besten, oder?



Endlich mal normaaaale Leute...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (31. August 2011)

Guent schrieb:


> Endlich mal normaaaale Leute...



so schauts aus


----------



## freiraum (31. August 2011)

Alla hopp!
*ADMIN?*


----------



## mcgable (31. August 2011)

oder 'Freeride Hardt*r*ail'


----------



## Festerfeast (31. August 2011)

freiraum schrieb:


> *Freakride rund um Heidelberg*


----------



## freiraum (31. August 2011)

*Freakride Hardt(r)ail rund um Heidelberg*

so?


----------



## Kontragonist (31. August 2011)

*"Free For All Tails â Hard-Trailing um Heidelberg"*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcgable (31. August 2011)

genau  und das dann als Abkürzung bitte 
_F.F.A.T.-H.T.u.Hd-fred_ 

dann weiß *jeder *Bescheid


----------



## HeavyBiker (31. August 2011)

fahr heut ab 16.46 uhr mit nem fast anfänger ne gemütliche tour (hoch vorwiegend forstweg runter schöne trails) von nußloch aus den ks hoch und wieder runter nach nußloch... wer sich angesprochen fühlt einfach hier melden oder um 16.50 in nußloch gut sichtbar am lindenplatz sein


----------



## guru39 (31. August 2011)

walum net HD-Freeride?


----------



## donnersberger (31. August 2011)

also ich bin ja für freeheidelridefredberg *grunz*


----------



## mcgable (1. September 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> walum net HD-Freeride?


*H*ard*D*ail - Freeride


----------



## freiraum (1. September 2011)

*H*ardt(r)ail *D*ownhill Freeride


----------



## freiraum (1. September 2011)

oder:
*H*inten *D*ämpfer Freeride


----------



## Kontragonist (1. September 2011)




----------



## mcgable (1. September 2011)

hmmm, lecker


----------



## donnersberger (1. September 2011)

kriege auch so langsam wieder hunger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (1. September 2011)

Ich fahre morgen um 16.30 in Schriesheim am Fass, mit meinem Hardtail auf den Weissen Stein -> Kloster -> WS -> Richtung Dossenheim (Kniebreche) -> evtl. Ölberg -> Strahlenburg -> Schriesheim. Wer mit möchte (auch ohne hinten ungefedert) ist gerne Willkommen zum Mitfahren.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## mcgable (1. September 2011)

kann leider vor Sonntag nicht


----------



## Guent (2. September 2011)

Huhu!
Ich bin ja "die Neue" und wollte heute Mittag mal auf den KS fahren, war da aber leider noch nie und kenn mich dementsprechend null aus...
Hat mal schnell jemand nen Tip für mich von welcher Seite man da am besten hochfährt oder noch besser: Wo man da am besten das Auto abstellen kann?
Dankeschön und vielleicht bis später! (Bin der langhaarige alte Sack mit Bart und schwarzem Rose Beef Cake)


----------



## freiraum (2. September 2011)

Kann auch erst am Sonntag. 

Leider wird's wohl regnen 
Mein Handy sagt, von 10 bis 14 Uhr schifft es mal nicht. Falls sich das nicht ändern wird, werde ich wohl nur mal eben irgendwo rumspringen. Sowas wie GB oder die ersten paar Meter am WS. 
... mal schauen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (2. September 2011)

ich leider auch erst sonntag freies herumreiten... heut noch ikea und morgen früh bis 14 uhr befe


----------



## Guent (2. September 2011)

Bin alleine ein Stück den KS hochgekulcht... meine Fresse! Knapp 40 Jahre Rogggnroul forderten Ihren Tribut...

Hatte am Bergfriedhof geparkt und dann ca. 1-2km weiter oben im Wald nen Trail gefunden den ich dann hochgeschoben hab...und dann runter im Behindertengalopp...Alderle...  Ich muss erstmal richtig fahren lernen, denn obwohl ich das gröbste umfahren habe hatte ich mir doch die Buxe fast eingecremt...huiuiui!

Am WE kann ich leider nicht, aber da muss ich asap wieder hin! Was ein Spass!!! 

Mit knapp 40 so ne ******** anfangen... wie geil!!! HAHAHAHA!!!

Bis denn, wenn ihr irgendwann nen langsamen Huster überholt dann werft´n Bonbon raus...das bin dann ich!


----------



## rmfausi (2. September 2011)

Hi Guent,
halt durch! Die ersten drei Wochen sind die schlimmsten, dann wirds immer besser mit dem hochfahren (eigene Erfahrung, bin mittlerweile auch >40). Die Richtung Bergfriedhof, dann hoch war schon nicht schlecht.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Werna (2. September 2011)

War heute auch oben am KS und ja ich kenne mich da oben auch net aus und bin dann halt mal vom dem "Restaurante" losgefahren gleich nach rechts die Strecke lang und ja machte schon spass bloss das hochschieben von der Talstation machte mir jetzt net so arg den spass. Wenn ihr noch andere Strecke für mich sagt mir die mal und wo ich am besten parken hab am Märchenparadis geparkt und wurde nur bloss doof  angeguckt wasi ch jetzt vorhabe^^


----------



## rmfausi (5. September 2011)

Hi an alle,
ich fahre morgen auf den WS, bin ca. 17.00 Uhr +- 15min oben (Hardtail). Geplant ist DH runter -> WS -> gelbes X -> ÖB -> Schriesheim. Bin aber wenns Mitfahrer geben sollte offen für Varianten . Es wird schon merklich immer früher dunkel im Wald . 

Wer hat Lust mitzukommen?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcgable (5. September 2011)

ich hab Lust ... aber ich weiß noch nicht ob ich es zeitlich hin bekomme .. melde mich morgen noch mal 

PS. neue DH ?


----------



## Guent (5. September 2011)

Ich fahr Dienstag middachs mal am KS...noch wer?


----------



## mcgable (5. September 2011)

Mittags um fünf?


----------



## Guent (5. September 2011)

Da bin ich bestimmt noch dort...aber lieber runter als hoch!!!


----------



## guru39 (5. September 2011)

mcgable schrieb:


> Mittags um fünf?



Mist  koine Zoit


----------



## mcgable (5. September 2011)

Hilfe  double Spääääm 

PS. schade :/  dafür hab Mittwochs keine Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guent (5. September 2011)

Ich treff mich mit nem Arbeitskollech um 15 Uhr an der T.H.-Brücke, dann erstmal gemütlich (mit 8 Ü) hoch und lustich runner...


----------



## rmfausi (6. September 2011)

@mcgable
Ich bleibe heute nur am WS, die kleine DH in Richtung Dossenheim runter ist gemeint.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## HeavyBiker (6. September 2011)

ich bin leider nur heut morgen unterwegs... muß später arbetein 
viel spass allen bikenden


----------



## Dddakk (6. September 2011)

@fausi. 
um 16:30 düse ich am Schriesheimer Fass vorbei. Zisch!


----------



## dooley...2010 (6. September 2011)

Servus, hat jemand ne idee, wo ich Bergrettungskosten erstattet bekomme bze OB ich sie erstattet bekomme? Ich habe aus Wildbad eine Rechnung Ã¼ber 330â¬ von der Bergwacht Schwarzwald e.V. bekommenâ¦ Krankenkasse (techniker) wirds warscheinlich nicht Ã¼bernehmenâ¦ hat jemand ne idee? Also das ganze is beim GDC in Wildbad passiertâ¦
GruÃ


----------



## HeavyBiker (6. September 2011)

wenn du net extra versicher bist oder du bei deiner krankenkasse zusätzlich versichert bist (hab ich gemacht weil mtb als extremsport gilt) wirst es wohl net erstattet bekommen 
ein kollege hat auf dem letzten alpX auch nen abflug gehabt, der hat fast 800 zahlen müssen und hat es net erstattet bekommen...


----------



## donnersberger (6. September 2011)

Hallo d2010,

bin zwar auch schon ein paar mal vom Berg geholt worden, aber bisher ohne Heli.. eine Auslandsreisekrankenversicherung hat mir da auch schon mal gute Hilfe geleistet, aber das ist ja hier nicht der Fall.

Ich würde mal checken, welche Versicherungen Du hast, falls Du noch Schüler/Student bist dann checken ob Du ggf. wo mitversicherst bist, mir sind grad mal ein paar Vereine/Versicherungen eingefallen, die das evtl. in Frage kommen könnten:


Unfallversicherung
Versicherung über einen Sport-Verein, http://www.h2o-tours.com/-> Ridersclub
DAV (Deutscher Alpenverein)
DRK (Deutsches Rotes Kreuz) oder Maltester,..
evlt. auch ADAC-(Zusatz-)Versicherung


----------



## mcgable (6. September 2011)

rmfausi schrieb:


> @mcgable
> Ich bleibe heute nur am WS, die kleine DH in Richtung Dossenheim runter ist gemeint.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



ahh, da hatte ich misch verlesen 
ich fahre wahrscheinl schon jetzt los -> KS, da später keine Zeit 

oha, Versicherung - guter Gedanke, sollte ich vielleicht auch mal checken ...


----------



## dooley...2010 (6. September 2011)

Mhm okay @HeavyBiker: war ja garnicht mit dem Heli war nur so eine bescheurte 10 Minütige Autofahrt auf einem Forstweg 
@donnersberger: ich werde es noch über die ADAC Versicherung versuchen weil ich leider nicht bei DAV o.ä. mitglied bin (das werde ich aber auch ändern)
Über die Veranstaltung ist man auch nicht versichert, da habe ich gerade eine "Absage" bekommen. 

Trotzdem Danke für eure schnellen Antworten 
Gruß


----------



## Festerfeast (6. September 2011)

Manchmal frage ich mich echt was sich manche Onlineshops denken. 
Hope Tech V2 in England geordert, welche nach Angebotstext mit 'wavey rotors and mounts (not with V2 vented disc)' kommen. Schön und gut, dass die nicht mit den teuren innenbelüfteten Scheiben kommen ist irgendwo klar bei dem Preis,  bekommste halt irgendeine Hope Bremsscheibe die du noch nicht kennst. 
Pustekuchen, haben die da eine günstige Bremsscheibe von a2z beigelegt zusammen mit nem Shimano Adapter der noch nichtmals die originalen Schrauben enthält. Das beste an dem Rotor ist dass die Reibfläche so schmal ist, dass 1/4 der Bremsbeläge überhaupt nirgends dran reibt, besser kann man die Power einer V2 doch nicht verschenken. Es liefert doch auch niemand einen Porsche mit Opel Corsa Reifen aus..
bääh..so auf das Paket gefreut und jetzt kann ich erstmal auf ne gescheite Bremsscheibe warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (6. September 2011)

Und magst du uns auch verraten, welchen Shop wir da in Zukunft meiden 

Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken, mir ne Hope zuzulegen. Obwohl ich am liebsten was mit MineralÃ¶l hÃ¤tte â gibtâs da was auÃer Shimano, Magura und der ebschen Brakeforce One, um das Off-topic ein bisschen fortzufÃ¼hren


----------



## donnersberger (7. September 2011)

dooley...2010 schrieb:


> @donnersberger: ich werde es noch über die ADAC Versicherung versuchen weil ich leider nicht bei DAV o.ä. mitglied bin (das werde ich aber auch ändern)
> Über die Veranstaltung ist man auch nicht versichert, da habe ich gerade eine "Absage" bekommen.
> 
> Trotzdem Danke für eure schnellen Antworten
> Gruß



gestern ist mir noch eingefallen, dass auch manche Kreditkarten/-verträge Versicherungsschutz versprechen..


----------



## dooley...2010 (7. September 2011)

Mhm hab ich auchschon versuchtâ¦ Bei ADAC habe ich auch nicht die richtige Versicherung jetzt bleibt nurnoch zu hoffen das die Techniker Krankenkasse nett ist und das ganze Ã¼bernimmtâ¦ aber mal abwarten 

Ist heute jemand aufm KS? Ich bin das 1. mal seit 7 Wochen mal wieder dort und werde mich warscheinlich auf der neuen DH rumtreiben. 
GruÃ


----------



## mcgable (7. September 2011)

war gestern oben, war mal wieder schön 
heute bin ich leider erkältet ... 

PS. wollte Guru heut net hoch?


----------



## guru39 (7. September 2011)

mcgable schrieb:


> PS. wollte Guru heut net hoch?



War heut oben, aber zum buddeln. Also uffbasse .....es gibt neues


----------



## Guent (7. September 2011)

Für mich war alles "alte" schon neu genug...hahaha!


----------



## dooley...2010 (8. September 2011)

Wer hat denn den breiten hüpferlein da nach dem kleinen Steinfeld modifiziert? Das sieht ja echt ganz geil aus  sobald die Schulter wieder ganz fit ist wird der mal getestet hat damit schon jemand erfahrung ?


----------



## DEMOnstrant (8. September 2011)

@ tom: da kriegste wohl nix...check mal nen thread in der interessensgruppe vom ixs cup, da hatte jmd. sowas schonmal, glaube der hat nix bekommen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. September 2011)

Festerfeast schrieb:


> Hope Tech V2 in England geordert, welche nach Angebotstext mit 'wavey rotors and mounts (not with V2 vented disc)' kommen.


Bei dem Text wäre ich schon stutzig geworden, weil es von Hope keine "wavey" Rotors gibt, zumindest nicht mit passend breitem Reibring für die V2.
Mich würde auch mal interessieren, wo du bestellt hast und vor allem zu welchem Preis. Ich habe auch vor kurzem eine Tech V2 geordert, direkt bei Hope über den Local Dealer zu ziemlich genau dem Preis bei bike-box.de (der billigste in D, den ich kenne).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Festerfeast (8. September 2011)

mtb-direct.co.uk, respektive über deren eBay Shop, das Set für 145Gbp. Wenn ich mir den Preis bei Bike-Box anschaue, dann werde ich denen die Bremse wohl zurück schicken und das Geld zurückverlangen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. September 2011)

Ja, ist wohl das Beste, was du machen kannst. Viel Glück...!


----------



## Levty (8. September 2011)

dooley...2010 schrieb:


> hat damit schon jemand erfahrung ?


Kickt mehr als der Step Down danach.


----------



## Dddakk (9. September 2011)

Kleine Bitte:
Heute, Freitag ab 16-18 Uhr, mache ich ne Schnipseljagd mit 8 Kids auf den Trails auf der Westseite des Heiligenbergs. Bitte bissl uffbasse!  Danke!


----------



## mcgable (9. September 2011)

da fahr ich wenn nur hoch, aber heut leider nicht, viel Spaß!


----------



## Festerfeast (9. September 2011)

Zum Thema Hope Tech V2:
wer sich eine zulegen möchte sollte bei Wiggle.co.uk bestellen, mit dem Code 25OFF-CYCLE bekommt man 25% Rabatt, sodass die V2 mit Floating Spider ~166 kostet und eine mit Vented Disc ~212!
Der Rabattcode ist bis Ende September gültig und der Versand ist gratis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dooley...2010 (10. September 2011)

@simon: da hab ich auchscon was reingepostetâ¦ aber naja mal sehen. 
ist heute jemand aufm kÃ¶nigstuhl anzutreffen ?


----------



## HeavyBiker (10. September 2011)

war heut morgen nach der nachtschicht oben... ziemlich feuchte sache  ...macht aber spass


----------



## mcgable (10. September 2011)

feucht und rutschig? 
vielleicht schaff ich es morgen Nachmittag hoch ....


----------



## rmfausi (10. September 2011)

Bin morgen wahrscheinlich auch auf dem KS. Wir sind morgen erstmal in Ladenburg beim Altstadtfest. Dann fahre ich rüber, vielleicht sieht man sich mal wieder. Uhrzeit ? Bei mir wirds 14.00-15.00 Uhr bestimmt bis ich oben bin.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## mcgable (11. September 2011)

werde so gegen 13:33 +/- 22' Uhr oben sein


----------



## dooley...2010 (11. September 2011)

ich werde den bus um 12 nehmenâ¦


----------



## mcgable (11. September 2011)

ahhh.. bei mir wird es sich etwas verzögern  -> 14:23 Uhr ca .....

dafür mir ohne Bus


----------



## rmfausi (11. September 2011)

Ich fahre in ca. 30min hier los, bin dann wenns gut geht um ca. 14.30 Uhr mit Rad und ohne Bus oben.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. September 2011)

mal sehen... wenn mir die zeit langt komm ich vieleicht auch mal hoch  ... wenn net check ich mal nen neuen coolen trail der garnicht weit weg von mir ist


----------



## mcgable (11. September 2011)

komme erst JETZT los ... naja, hauptsache ich komm auch in den Regen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (23. September 2011)

so... mal wieder was schreiben hier  ...

is morgen einer irgendwann irgendwo biken?

und weis einer obs nen weg gibt von der dossenheimer schauenburg hoch zum steinbruch? (da wo der schöne trail anfängt runter zur strahlenburg)


----------



## mcgable (24. September 2011)

Hi,

hmmm, ich weiß nur, dass es da eine 'gaaaaanz steile Rampe' geben soll - aber wo 

Und ich will heute entweder mit nem Kumpel oder/und dem HDFR den KS hoch.

Grüße
Matthias


----------



## HeavyBiker (24. September 2011)

zu späääät 

da bis feierabend keiner geschrieben hatte bin ich alleine hoch gefahren... strahlenburg-ws-schauenburg-strahlenburg-ws-strahlenburg 
war mal wieder richtig geil  ... und ich glaub ich hab die rampe gefunden


----------



## mcgable (24. September 2011)

ja, da war ich gestern ... das Wetter ist z.Z. aber auch sowas von geeigent 
schöne Pornoramaaufnahmen hasta da gemacht 
Übrigens: Sa und Mi 13 Uhr ist bei gutem Wetter eigentlich immer HDFR KS Radeln angesagt.

PS. was hast du denn jetzt für Arbeitszeiten?


----------



## HeavyBiker (24. September 2011)

wieder 3 schicht... immer nacht-spät-früh im wochenwechsel und nächste woche nachtschicht... also werd ich wohl morgens radeln und dann den rest vom tag pennen


----------



## HeavyBiker (24. September 2011)

mcgable schrieb:


> Übrigens: Sa und Mi 13 Uhr ist bei gutem Wetter eigentlich immer HDFR KS Radeln angesagt.



gut zu wissen  ... achja fährst jetzt eigentlich auch mal das ufo hoch oder immer noch das ht?


----------



## mcgable (24. September 2011)

mal so mal so, nach Lust und Laune, heute und gestern war mal wieder Hardtail Tag  (leider ist mir die Kette und der Umwerfer abgerissen )


----------



## HeavyBiker (24. September 2011)

oh... das ist natürlich doof... 

für mich gibts aber auch bald wieder ht tage... vieleicht noch so 2-3 wochen


----------



## mcgable (24. September 2011)

Winterzeit = Hardtailzeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (24. September 2011)

so siehts aus


----------



## guru39 (24. September 2011)

mcgable schrieb:


> Winterzeit = Hardtailzeit



Ich hab leider kein HT  muss ich jetzt im "Winter" daheim bleiben


----------



## mcgable (25. September 2011)

kommt auf den Winter an


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. September 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich hab leider kein HT  muss ich jetzt im "Winter" daheim bleiben


In besonderen Fällen kann die Auslegung auf "Haarteil" oder "Hard-'Teil'" erweitert werden.


----------



## Festerfeast (3. Oktober 2011)

Dienstag jemand on tour?


----------



## donnersberger (3. Oktober 2011)

ja, ab 11 Uhr oder später, ein paar Stunden radeln und rumhopsen..
und Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Festerfeast (3. Oktober 2011)

Wollte auch ein bisschen radeln und rumhopsen 
Kann man sich dir anschließen?


----------



## donnersberger (3. Oktober 2011)

pn ist unterwegs..


----------



## HeavyBiker (3. Oktober 2011)

bin morgen auch unterwegs... wohl so ab 10 uhr an der strahlenburg, weil 14 uhr arbeitsbeginn


----------



## rmfausi (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann noch am Mittwoch (wie immer) 16.30 Uhr in Schriesheim am Fass anbieten. WS->ÖB. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Festerfeast (4. Oktober 2011)

Beerfelden oder Stromberg dieses Wochenende.

Discuss!


----------



## donnersberger (4. Oktober 2011)

war doch ganz nett heute, 3 mal Königstuhl hoch, 2 mal hd-freeride-strecke




IMG_3877.jpg von _blendi auf Flickr

und hier noch ein Fahrrad-Schloß 




IMG_3879.jpg von _blendi auf Flickr

Wo am Wochendende? weiß noch net..


----------



## lomo (4. Oktober 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> war doch ganz nett heute, 3 mal Königstuhl hoch, 2 mal hd-freeride-strecke
> ...



Öha! Respekt!
Hattest in Leimen ja schon ordentlich geschwitzt ...


----------



## donnersberger (4. Oktober 2011)

das war doch nur Kunstschweiß 
hast mich ganz schön überrascht - auf einmal steht de Lomo vor mir


----------



## lomo (4. Oktober 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> das war doch nur Kunstschweiß
> hast mich ganz schön überrascht - auf einmal steht de Lomo vor mir



Tja, war halt inkognito unterwegs ...
in Natura sieht es dann so aus:


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (4. Oktober 2011)

Natura ist aber etwas, das diesem Bild eindeutig fehlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (4. Oktober 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Natura ist aber etwas, das diesem Bild eindeutig fehlt.



Aber es vermittelt den Eindruck von ECO PRO ... oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Dddakk (5. Oktober 2011)

Eco ist nur die Anmutung des gelben Schildes.


----------



## lomo (5. Oktober 2011)

"do not step"


----------



## Dddakk (5. Oktober 2011)

"walk"  ?


----------



## mac80 (6. Oktober 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Natura ist aber etwas, das diesem Bild eindeutig fehlt.



dachte ich mir auch als das neue Prospekt zukam und ich dieses Bild sah.


----------



## donnersberger (8. Oktober 2011)

komme grad vom Aqua-Jogging aus dem Wald - beinahe hätte meine Lala-Maschine nen Kurzschluß  gekriegt ..


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. Oktober 2011)

hättest lieber aqua biken gemacht... da wär ich wahrscheinlich soger mitgekommen


----------



## donnersberger (8. Oktober 2011)

mein Rad ist grad zerlegt, da ich bissl am Basteln bin, aber das Joggen war für heute auch mal ok;  kommst du nächsten Samstag auch nach Lemberg zum Aqua-Wasgau-MTB-Mara?


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. Oktober 2011)

is das nicht auch sowas zeitnahme loses wie der gäsbock?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (8. Oktober 2011)

eijo, völlig zeitlos


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. Oktober 2011)

die posibillity für die teilnahme steht im mom bei 50/50 und wenn ja hab ich nen fast anfänger im schlepp  ... bist du dabei?


----------



## Dddakk (8. Oktober 2011)

Döner, ich versuch mich bei Nässe an der gnadenlosen 25er. 
Bei Trockenheit sogar evtl die 45er.
 Gibst du mir Windschatten?

@Heavy   beim Gäsbock 11 gab es eine Zeitnahme :
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8299693&postcount=990


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. Oktober 2011)

a isch wes doch


----------



## dooley...2010 (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe es auchschon in einen anderen Thread gepostet aber hier auchnochmal, weil es denke ich uns alle irgendwie betrifftâ¦:

Servus, seit einiger Zeit wird der Sport hier in HD und auf unserer  Strecke immer populÃ¤rer... das ist ja im Grunde richtig gut! Allerdings  ist es oft so, dass es viele sind, die an der Haltestelle stehen und  sich dann zum einen um alles in der Welt auch in den noch so vollen Bus  quetschen mÃ¼ssen und zum anderen und da bin ich mir zu 90% sicher keine  Mitglieder sind trotzdem die offizielle Strecke fahren. Wenn man sie  daraufhin anspricht wird man entweder total dumm angemacht oder man  bekommt garkeine Antowrt. 
AuÃerdem schadet es meiner Meinung nach auch unserem Image gegenÃ¼ber der Busgesellschaft und vorallem bei den Passanten! 
Meine Frage wÃ¤re jetzt, ob ihr irgendwelche Ideen habt, was man dagegen  machen kannâ¦ finde das nÃ¤mlich so wie es teilweise im Moment lÃ¤uft nicht  besonders gut! 
GruÃ


----------



## mcgable (10. Oktober 2011)

hmmm.... ist doch eigentlich ganz einfach:

1. Mitglied werden http://www.hd-freeride.de/
2. selber hochfahren (od. schieben)

Grüße
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dooley...2010 (11. Oktober 2011)

ja ich selbst bin ja auch mitglied  nur wenn man es den anderen, die dort am Bus (meist mit CC Bikes, mit denen man ohne Probleme hochfahren kann) stehen sagt, bekommt man meistens ein dumme Antwort oder Ã¤hnlichesâ¦


----------



## Festerfeast (11. Oktober 2011)

Hat der Hd-Freeride überhaupt einen Plan wie die Fahrerei auf der Strecke kontrolliert werden soll? 

Weil diese einlaminierten DinA4 Seiten sehen an einen Baum getackert ziemlich klein aus, wordurch die schnell übersehen werden. Aber euer Hauptproblem sind wohl die Leute die wider besseren Wissens trotzdem die Strecke benutzen. Von diesen Leuten sind wahrscheinlich auch die wenigsten in diesem Forum aktiv, wodurch Dein Aufruf ins Leere laufen wird.

Beim Shuttlen mit den öffentlichen Bussen muss man wohl auf den gesunden Menschenverstand hoffen, aber der ist heutzutage leider rar gesät.


----------



## donnersberger (11. Oktober 2011)

also ich bin für eine biologische Verteidigung der Strecke mit ferngesteuerten Gigaliner-Wildsäuen:


----------



## mcgable (11. Oktober 2011)

Hängebauchschweine sind leider totaaal harmlos


----------



## Dddakk (12. Oktober 2011)

..nehmt doch SUV-Wildschweine.
Die haben ne aktuelle Cube-Schwalbe-Lackierung, ein Sandstrahlgebläse und Proflinachfräsevorrichtung.


----------



## donnersberger (12. Oktober 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..nehmt doch SUV-Wildschweine.
> Die haben ne aktuelle Cube-Schwalbe-Lackierung, ein Sandstrahlgebläse und Proflinachfräsevorrichtung.


----------



## mcgable (12. Oktober 2011)

joa, der Tapir ist schon besser, der rennt alles um


----------



## mcgable (12. Oktober 2011)

nää, ich habe noch was besseres: Antilopen !!


http://spon.de/ve0zL


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Oktober 2011)

ha ha ... das geistert hier schon überall rum das video


----------



## mcgable (12. Oktober 2011)

ich kannte es noch nicht .... aber *noch *ein Grund *kein *XC zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Oktober 2011)

hö... das kann man so pauschal net sagen


----------



## Dddakk (12. Oktober 2011)

..die Antilope ist ein verkleideter Wanderer - und gefilmt wurde in der Käfertaler Steppe. ...jaja...


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Oktober 2011)

wurde in freier wildbahn so auch schon aufem trail am KS gesehen...


----------



## Dddakk (12. Oktober 2011)

Die sollen gut schmecken.  Laßt sie mir!


----------



## rmfausi (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde am 22.10 zum Sommersaisonende nochmal nach Stromberg fahren. Einen Platz hätte ich ab Ilvesheim noch frei. Ich wollte so um 8.45-9.00 Uhr hier losfahren und spätestens um 17.00 Uhr wieder daheim sein. Falls Interesse besteht bitte melden. Das Wetter sollte natürlich auch einigermaßen mitmachen.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. Oktober 2011)

morgen fahr ich so zwischen 12 und 13 uhr ab strahlenburg zum ws.... geplant ist dann zur schauenburg ,nochmal hoch dann wieder runter strahlenburg 

wer dabei?


----------



## rmfausi (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich muss arbeiten. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. Oktober 2011)

falls noch irgendwer mit will... morgen treffen ca 11 uhr oben am WS


----------



## Festerfeast (18. Oktober 2011)

puh, bin zwar gerade halbtot in mein Bett gefallen, die Tour war dafür aber erste Sahne!

Ist diesen Samstag schon was geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Oktober 2011)

muß mal sehen... wenn aber dann relativ früh... stay tuned 

achja ... und weil ich meinen turnbeutel eh im auto hatte bin ich nach der tour noch 1,5h ins studio gewichte werfen


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Oktober 2011)

Turnbeutel-im-Auto-Vergesser?  Ich werd nach meiner kleinen CC-Runde auch gleich noch etwas für die Arme tun


----------



## Guent (18. Oktober 2011)

Oh Mann... da traut man sich ja echt nicht als konditionell behinderter Anfänger mal mit Euch fahren zu gehen... alle fit wie die Wurst!
Und dann auch noch in die Eisenwarenabteilung hinterher...heieiei...


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Oktober 2011)

wir beisen nicht, wir wollen doch nur spielen


----------



## Guent (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaub ich trainier mal noch'n Jahr oder zwölf...mit der Raucherei is ja immerhin schon über ne Woche Schluss...


----------



## mcgable (18. Oktober 2011)

hey super dafür fahr ich dann gern auch langsamer hoch 
aber zZ. nix fahrn ... Umziehen ist grad angesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Oktober 2011)

TOP


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Oktober 2011)

mcgable schrieb:


> hey super dafür fahr ich dann gern auch langsamer hoch
> aber zZ. nix fahrn ... Umziehen ist grad angesagt




OH  ... wo ziehts denn hin wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Guent (18. Oktober 2011)

Is echt schon nach der kurzen Zeit ohne Kippen ne Verbesserung zu merken... Subba Sach!


----------



## guru39 (18. Oktober 2011)

Guent schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich trainier mal noch'n Jahr oder zwölf...mit der Raucherei is ja immerhin schon über ne Woche Schluss...



Rauchen ist Schöiße


----------



## Dddakk (18. Oktober 2011)

@guent
Respekt! Ziehs durch!


----------



## Guent (18. Oktober 2011)

Was ich seit dem alles am fressen bin...ein Glück fahr ich Pfarrrattt grad so oft es geht...


----------



## mcgable (18. Oktober 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> OH  ... wo ziehts denn hin wenn man fragen darf?


klar darf man fragen  nach Dossenne


----------



## Guent (18. Oktober 2011)

@Guru: Spätestens nach der förstlichen Autogrammstunde biste auch dabei!!!


----------



## guru39 (18. Oktober 2011)

Guent schrieb:


> @Guru: Spätestens nach der förstlichen Autogrammstunde biste auch dabei!!!



jep


----------



## Guent (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich drück die Daumen... für BEIDES!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Oktober 2011)

Guent schrieb:


> Oh Mann... da traut man sich ja echt nicht als konditionell behinderter Anfänger mal mit Euch fahren zu gehen... alle fit wie die Wurst!


Schön wärs!!  Meine "CC"-Runde war eine knapp 2h Ausfahrt mitm Hardtail mit viel Transfer-Gegondel, 1 Abfahrt und einem Bunnyhop-Übungsparcours (gesperrte uralte Landstraße mit 648592 Schlaglöchern) aufm Heimweg. Mit Fullface natürlich, ich habe ja Clichés zu erfüllen 
Die Eisenwaren sind eine Hantelstange bzw. 2 Kurzhanteln bei mir zuhause, mit denen ich meine (nicht ganz unerheblichen) muskulären Defizite an der rechten Schulter und am rechten Arm versuche zu kompensieren.
Ich un fit?? Lang ischs her...  




Guent schrieb:


> mit der Raucherei is ja immerhin schon über ne Woche Schluss...


Glückwunsch! Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass du es durchhältst  Jeder werdende Nichtraucher macht die Welt ein Stück besser


----------



## Guent (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich geb alles...und wenn´s nur dafür gut is den Staat um die Kippensteuer zu bringen...hahaha!


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. Oktober 2011)

mcgable schrieb:


> klar darf man fragen  nach Dossenne



cool ... schön nah zum WS


----------



## mcgable (19. Oktober 2011)

yo, den WS kann ich von unserer neuen Wohnung aus sogar sehen (glaub ich) ... da muss man dann (leider) immer ans biken denken


----------



## Guent (19. Oktober 2011)

Subba Sach!!!
Ich muss auch nur aus der Haustür, über die Strasse und hoch!


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. Oktober 2011)

so... gerade den ersten und einzigen neukauf fürs reste FR HT getätigt 
nen steuersatz und ne nicht vario stütze


----------



## Dddakk (19. Oktober 2011)

O.K.: Ich erlaube mir mal nen Wettbewerb auszrufen, weils gerade regnet und ich warten muss:
Wer wohnt am nächsten zum Weißen-Stein-Sendeturm. ( 49°27'14.05"N -   8°43'26.04"E )
Basis: Guglörs.  ich 3,76 km.


----------



## mcgable (19. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir ab 1.11.2011 7,5 km.
Allerdings kennt (zum Glück) Google Maps die Trails nicht  
dann wären es wahrscheinlich ca. 6 km


----------



## Dddakk (19. Oktober 2011)

..ach so, ich meinte Luftlinie.
Fahrstrecke habe ich 5 km, incl Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sic_ (19. Oktober 2011)

Fahrstrecke zum Sendeturm: ~8km

Komischerweise hab ich da aber jedesmal 40 - 60km aufm Tacho 

Dossene isn guter Wohnort.
Können ja dann mal ab und zu die Berge absurfen 


Morgen kommt der Umwerfer, das Schaltwerk und die Kette wird gekürzt..
Moah, isch bin so gail auf das Bike.. Könnt grad.-


----------



## mcgable (19. Oktober 2011)

Luftlinie: 4,25 km


----------



## TaCHoPHoBie (19. Oktober 2011)

Hello  

hey ich ziehe auch zum 01.11. um ...direkt nach HD  
habs dann auch nicht mehr weit zum WS und KS 

bin darüber total happy  

würd mich freuen wenn ich dann mal wieder öfter mit den üblichen Verdächtigen biken gehen könnt  

Grüßle


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. Oktober 2011)

TaCHoPHoBie schrieb:


> Hello
> 
> hey ich ziehe auch zum 01.11. um ...direkt nach HD
> habs dann auch nicht mehr weit zum WS und KS
> ...



hey coole sache, freut mich


----------



## Festerfeast (20. Oktober 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> O.K.: Ich erlaube mir mal nen Wettbewerb auszrufen, weils gerade regnet und ich warten muss:
> Wer wohnt am nächsten zum Weißen-Stein-Sendeturm. ( 49°27'14.05"N -   8°43'26.04"E )
> Basis: Guglörs.  ich 3,76 km.



9,59km Luftlinie


----------



## TaCHoPHoBie (21. Oktober 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> O.K.: Ich erlaube mir mal nen Wettbewerb auszrufen, weils gerade regnet und ich warten muss:
> Wer wohnt am nächsten zum Weißen-Stein-Sendeturm. ( 49°27'14.05"N -   8°43'26.04"E )
> Basis: Guglörs.  ich 3,76 km.



ca. 6,2 km Luftlinie Weisser Stein 
ca. 3,3 km Luftlinie Königstuhl 

also könnte man jetzt ungefähr herausfinden *wo* ich ab dem 01.11.11 
wohnen werde  

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (21. Oktober 2011)

he ihr säcke... alle viel näher als ich 
ich glaub ich bau mir ne hütte direkt auf dem KS.... ätsch


----------



## guru39 (22. Oktober 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> he ihr säcke... alle viel näher als    wie ich
> ich glaub ich bau mir ne hütte direkt auf dem KS.... ätsch



Wenn du mit unzZ fahren willst musst du erst mal Teutsch lernen


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. Oktober 2011)

wie ichs mir gedacht hab ... recht kurzfristige sache heut 
werd so in den nächsten 30-45 min zum KS starten... einer dabei oder treffen oben so zwischen 12.30 und 13 uhr?


----------



## Tobsn (22. Oktober 2011)

Bilder von meinem Balkon 

Gestern wars über dem Nebel richtig angenehm:




Benji und Kalinka




Letzte Woche


----------



## mcgable (22. Oktober 2011)

schöne Bilder


----------



## donnersberger (22. Oktober 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> wie ichs mir gedacht hab ... recht kurzfristige sache heut
> werd so in den nächsten 30-45 min zum KS starten... einer dabei oder treffen oben so zwischen 12.30 und 13 uhr?



ich bin erst kurz vor 1 einsatzbereit.. aber schon mal viel Spass und bis bald im Wald


----------



## rmfausi (22. Oktober 2011)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Bilder von meinem Balkon
> 
> Gestern wars über dem Nebel richtig angenehm:
> 
> ...



Hallo Tobsn,
sehr schön. Wo ist das wenn man fragen darf?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Tobsn (22. Oktober 2011)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Hallo Tobsn,
> sehr schön. Wo ist das wenn man fragen darf?
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Ölberg 
Das unten im Nebel ist Schriesheim.
Ist halt unsere 0815 Runde.
MA - Dossenheim - Weißer Stein- Ölberg -Strahlen- bzw. Schauenbrug - Schriesheim - MA


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. Oktober 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> wie ichs mir gedacht hab ... recht kurzfristige sache heut
> werd so in den nächsten 30-45 min zum KS starten... einer dabei oder treffen oben so zwischen 12.30 und 13 uhr?




also ich war dann hier unterwegs... 

hier bitte ein tolles bild vorstellen 


edith sagt :

fast vergessen... gestern noch hier gewesen


----------



## rmfausi (22. Oktober 2011)

Uuaahhh, da wäre ich nie draufgekommen.  Aber jetzt wo ich es lese
ist es mir dann klar geworden. Tolle Stimmung über den Wolken dort oben. Ich hatte gedacht das war irgendwo bei einem Bikeurlaub weit weg. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (24. Oktober 2011)

rmfausi schrieb:


> ...war irgendwo bei einem Bikeurlaub weit weg. ...


Steinbruch ist immer wie Urlaub. 
Sind momentan super Sonnenuntergänge.


----------



## mcgable (24. Oktober 2011)

Hey Tobsn,

du Nightrider 

Welch Lampe könntest du mir empfehlen?

Gut und _günstig _sollte sie sein und 4-5h durch halten.

Ich habe da leider gar keine Ahnung, da ich bis dato noch nie
des Nachts unterwegs war, was ich diesen Winter aber tun will.

Dank dir und schöne Grüße
Matthias


----------



## HeavyBiker (24. Oktober 2011)

also eins hab ich leider schon feststellen müssen... gut UND günstig scheint sich leider auszuschließen bei lampen 
hab dank meinem dealer schon ein par probieren können ...


----------



## Dddakk (24. Oktober 2011)

...am  Tag fahren doch nur Mädchen!  

Ich habe die MagicShine, kostet ca. 85 Euro. In der Preislage kenne ich niggs besseres. Tobsn?


----------



## mcgable (24. Oktober 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:
			
		

> [..]MagicShine, kostet ca. 85 Euro[..]


das klingt doch schon ganz gut


----------



## freiraum (24. Oktober 2011)

Die hab ich auch.
Eine für den Helm, die find ich gut, und eine für den Lenker, die hatte ich gestern Abend das erst mal im Einsatz, da muss ich noch ein bissi Erfahrung sammeln. 

bikelight.eu müsste die Website sein.


----------



## mcgable (24. Oktober 2011)

ups, hab gerade Google bemüht und was zu 'Rückruf' und 'explodierenden' Akkus gefunden  ...hmm


----------



## HeavyBiker (24. Oktober 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...am  Tag fahren doch nur Mädchen!
> 
> Ich habe die MagicShine, kostet ca. 85 Euro. In der Preislage kenne ich niggs besseres. Tobsn?



reicht die auch noch für zügige trail abfahrten oder eher nur "zum gut heim kommen" ?


----------



## Dddakk (24. Oktober 2011)

Die Reichweite und Brenndauer ist enorm. Ich habe aber immer noch ne zweite Lampe dabei um den Kurzbereich auszuleuchten.

Akkus explodieren? Keine Ahnung. Meiner tut seit nem Jahr.  Aber ich les mal nach...

Nachtrag: Ich hab gelesen, und findes es harmlos und behalte sie. Aufladen werde ich sie natürlich wie alle Akkus auf nicht brennbaren Unterlagen im Freien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (24. Oktober 2011)

Also ich empfehle dir auf jeden Fall zum Trail fahren 2 Lampen.
Wegen der Ausleuchtung und falls eine Lampe ausfÃ¤llt.

Man kann sich von Lupine die neue Wilma fÃ¼r den Lenker und die neue Piko fÃ¼r den Helm mit XM-L LEDâs holen.
Dann hat man wirklich sehr gutes Licht und auch was qualitativ Hochwertiges.
Bist aber bei >700,- Euro, was ich fÃ¼r die 10-20 Nightrides (mehr fahren die meisten nicht) im Jahr, auch Ã¼ber 2-3 Jahre hinweg einfach zu teuer finde.
Danach sind sie eh veraltet.
GÃ¼nstiger und auch mehr als genug Licht wÃ¤re Lupine Tesla am Lenker und Piko am Helm (ca. 550,-)

Oder man holt sich von MyTineSun (MTS) was Vergleichbares.
Z.B die neue 1800X oder 2700X am Lenker und die 1000 am Helm, dann bist aber auch bei ca. 5-700,-.
Manche behaupten von der Technik sogar besser als Lupine.

Eine meiner Lieblings-Lampen, sowohl von der Ausleuchtung als auch von der QualitÃ¤t sind die Hope Lampen. 
Da kommt gerade eine neue 4R und darum gibt es die alte Hope Vision 4 gerade sehr gÃ¼nstig
http://www.bike24.net/p111656.html 
FÃ¼r den Helm dann halt Lupine Piko,  MJ 816 oder ne kleine Sigma Karma (ca 80,-).
Ist man bei +/-300,- und hat mehr als genug Licht. 

Ich fahre Momentan von MagicShine
die MJ 872 am Lenker und
http://magicshinelights.de/mj-872/
die MJ 808 mit 24Â° Optik am Helm
http://magicshinelights.de/mj-808/
Super Kombi und mit ca. 200,- Euro auf der gÃ¼nstigen Seite.
Und bei mir halten sie. Fahre die MJ808 nun seit Ã¼ber 2 Jahre und fahre viel.

Meine Empfehlung wÃ¤re die 
MJ 856 (baugleich mit MJ872, aber schicker) am Lenker
http://magicshinelights.de/mj-856/
MJ 870 am Helm
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/mj-870...te-led-bike-light-with-battery-pack-set-80954
--- gelÃ¶scht--- 
MJ816 verwechselt mit der MJ870, gibt es aber bei magicshinelights.de wohl nicht.
Die MJ 816 find ich weniger ...
Alternativ noch die 808 E, aber dann Optik wechseln, da fÃ¼r meinen Geschmack zum Trailriding zu spottig. Aber das ist eh Geschmackssache.

Hoffe dich verwirrt zu haben 

Einfach mal mitkommen, kann dir auch Licht leihen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (24. Oktober 2011)

das war auch immer eins meiner probleme beim testen ... welche lampen ich kombiniere für reichweite und nahbereich irgendwie bin ich da noch auf keinen grünen zweig gekommen.
außderdem hab ich bemerkt das die lampe für den nahbereich keinesfalls ZU hell sein darf, das mögen meine augen nicht 

aber deine ausführungen sind schon mal super


----------



## Tobsn (24. Oktober 2011)

Ach ja wegen der Leuchtdauer.
Bist schon mal 4-5 Std nightride gefahren? Kann kalt werden. 
Mit etwas Strommanagement halten die Lampen alle locker 4-5 Std. durch.
Man fährt die Lampen ja nur beim Runter auf max.
Beim Hoch oder An/Abfahrt hab ich immer nur die Lenkerlampe auf Low oder ganz aus.


----------



## Tobsn (24. Oktober 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ...außderdem hab ich bemerkt das die lampe für den nahbereich keinesfalls ZU hell sein darf, das mögen meine augen nicht


Kenn ich, schon allein wegen weißem Rahmen/Oberrohr. 

Darum am Lenker den Flakscheinwerfer.
Und für den Helm was schönes Breites für den Nahbereich.
Kann da nur die 24° Optik empfehlen, schluckt zwar einiges an Lumen, macht aber einen schönen Lichtteppich.


----------



## mcgable (24. Oktober 2011)

Super, danke für die schnellen Antworten 
Dann wird es wohl auch eine MagicShine.
Mehr als 300,- Euro will ich auf keinen Fall berappen.


----------



## Markus (MW) (24. Oktober 2011)

Hi, 

also ich kann bei bestem Preis- Leistungsverhältniss nur Helga von 

OutLed empfehlen


Top Qualität und Optimaler Service, zudem wird die Lampe auch wirklich in Deutschland gebaut. 

Einfach mal hier lesen Infos zur Firma und Lampe

Ich hab sogar noch einen 20 Euro Gutschein vom Wasgau Marathon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (24. Oktober 2011)

Sieht echt schick aus. 
Schön leicht und breite Ausleuchtung (je nach Linse). 
Macht sich sicher gut auf dem Helm.
Gibt es die Hellena auch schon mit XM-L statt X-PG?


----------



## leisereiter (24. Oktober 2011)

hab die Hellena auch am Helm
Geiles Teil mach schön breites Licht.
Für mich war neben der Ausleuchtung auch die günstigen Camcorder Akkus wichtig.
Das gibts so noch von keinem Hersteller.


----------



## Festerfeast (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab morgen frei und ich möchte fahren. Ist jemand mit von der Partie?


----------



## Tobsn (26. Oktober 2011)

Heute endlich mein Nightride Setup fÃ¼r dieses Jahr getestet. 

Neue/aktuelle Optik fÃ¼r die MJ872 

Neuer Akku mit mehr Leistung.
Dazu ein Y-Kabel an das ich meine neue Nebelschlussleuchte mit anschlieÃe.

Eigentlich ist ein RÃ¼cklicht zum Trailriding total unnÃ¶tig
Und maximal fÃ¼r die An- und Abreise zum Wald sinnvoll.
Da ich aber auch einen erheblichen Teil meiner Nightrides auf der StraÃe absolviere â¦.
Damit Ã¼bersieht mich keiner .


----------



## Festerfeast (26. Oktober 2011)

Das sieht hell aus. Ist das Rücklicht von Hope?


----------



## eL (26. Oktober 2011)

He tobsen

nachdem meine eluminator verglüht und der letzte saft aus dem selbstbau akkus raus ist griff ich auch zur MJ 872.

für das geld kannst nix selber bauen. man wird sehen wie gut die akkus sind die mitgeliefert wurden.

deshalb die frage:
warum und wo hast du einen anderen /neuen akku gekauft


----------



## HeavyBiker (27. Oktober 2011)

Festerfeast schrieb:


> Ich hab morgen frei und ich möchte fahren. Ist jemand mit von der Partie?



leider nein wegen spätschicht... aber werde vermutlich samstag in befe sein


----------



## Tobsn (27. Oktober 2011)

eL schrieb:


> ...deshalb die frage:
> warum und wo hast du einen anderen /neuen akku gekauft



Weil meine Nightridepartnerin 2 Lampenköpfe, aber nur einen Akku hat.
Frag nicht wieso. Nein, kein defekt.
Sie bekommt jetzt den der MJ872 und hab mir den von der MJ 868 mit 5600 mAh statt 4400 mAh geholt.

Den Akku hab ich bei magicshinelights.de bestellt.
Schnell, freundlich und kompetent.


----------



## Tobsn (28. Oktober 2011)

Festerfeast schrieb:


> Das sieht hell aus. Ist das Rücklicht von Hope?


Nein, ist keine Hope, aber vergleichbar von der Helligkeit.
Ist ne MJ818.

@El: Willst Du die MJ872 am Lenker oder Helm, Solo oder im Duett fahren?


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (28. Oktober 2011)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Kann da nur die 24° Optik empfehlen, schluckt zwar einiges an Lumen, macht aber einen schönen Lichtteppich.



Wo kann man die 24° Optik beziehen??? Hab auf der HP von Magicshine nicht gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (28. Oktober 2011)

Genau 24° Optik.
Hat noch jemand eine übrig?
Könnte auch noch eine gebrauchen.
Dort wo ich meine Bestellt habe gibt es nur noch die 15° Optik. 
http://www.led-tech.de/de/High-Powe...en/SEOUL-Power-Optik-15°-LT-1472_106_146.html
Wurde aber auch gehen. 
Check aber lieber nochmals die Maße.

Ansonsten müsste man suchen, gibt da wohl inzwischen verschiedenste Anbieter.
Hier z.B.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8846848&postcount=1781

Vielleicht auch mal bei MyTinySun nachfragen.

Wenn Du was findest gib bescheid. Danke.
Sollte ich was finden poste ich es hier.

Bin dann mal Nightriden.


----------



## Houschter (28. Oktober 2011)

@ Chris: ich hab eine Auswahl Optiken von Led-Tech zuhaus, wenn du mal experimentieren willst.


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (28. Oktober 2011)

Das Angebot würde ich mal annehmen


----------



## 77bull (5. November 2011)

@mc gabel... 872er auf den Helm für 120 Euro.... top!

Grüße aus Heidelberg


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. November 2011)

muß einfach mal loswerden wie geil es heut war 

war 2 mal mit enduro oben 1 abfahrt neue DH 1 abfahrt alte freeride...
dann bissi zuhause chillen und dann noch einmal powerrunde mit der xc feile einfach hoch und schicke trails wieder runter 
...ich bin glücklich heut


----------



## mcgable (5. November 2011)

und ich bin am ersten WE nach meinem Umzug krank  
will auch mal wieder fahren... menno


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. November 2011)

oh... tut mir leid für dich ... 

vieleicht biste nächstes we wieder fit dann können wir zusammen mal wieder ne FR HT runde drehen


----------



## eL (6. November 2011)

Tobsn schrieb:


> @El: Willst Du die MJ872 am Lenker oder Helm, Solo oder im Duett fahren?



Lenker solo! Dort ist sie breits probe gefahren  

verkabelt am kopf sind nur die Borg. ausserdem gab es mit kopflampen zu meiner aktiven nightride zeit schon schwere unfälle mit zerstörten netzhäuten. stichwort "schau mir in die augen kleines"

für den helm schwebt mir was ganzganz kleines vor. ne minitaschenlampe als absolutes notlicht. auch sehr hilfreich wenn man mal ne panne hat und es leuchtet dort hin wo man hinschaut.

AAhhhber vieleicht ist das in der pfalz ja alles ganz anders und man kommt um ne kopflampe nicht drum rum. Bin noch nie mit lampe in der pfalz gefahren.


beste grüße eL


----------



## Guent (7. November 2011)

mcgable schrieb:


> und ich bin am ersten WE nach meinem Umzug krank
> will auch mal wieder fahren... menno




Gute Besserung!
Umzug fäddsch? Cool!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcgable (7. November 2011)

yo, danke .. geht schon wieder (schon wieder aufa Arbeit  )


----------



## Deleted 221402 (9. November 2011)

Hallo,
wollte am Samstag mal nach Heidelberg kommen zum Biken.Fährt da jemand wo ich
mich eh mal anschliesse könnt.War schon seit Jahren net mehr in Heidelberg.


----------



## Dddakk (10. November 2011)

http://rnz.de/z10/00_20111110071550_Den_quotFreeridernquot_eine_eigene_Abfahrt_.html


----------



## Guent (10. November 2011)

Was ein saublöd geschriebener Bericht... Und ich dachte die ganzen Affenkinder werden immer Musikjournalisten...


----------



## Dddakk (10. November 2011)




----------



## Festerfeast (12. November 2011)

Ich wollt am Montag oder Dienstag mal auf der neuen Downhill fahren. Kommt jemand mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (12. November 2011)

würde ja aber bin leider noch out of order 
werde ende nächster woche wieder mit leichten xc touren anfangen


----------



## guru39 (12. November 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> würde ja aber bin leider noch out of order



Ausserdem bist du kein Mitglied  Gute Besserung


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. November 2011)

hmmm stimmt da war ja was.... 

werde ich dieses jahr bestimmt auch nimmer ... lohnt net...
next year 

achja, hast du von den knie/schienbein plastik schonern verschiedene im shop das ich die mal probieren könnte?


----------



## guru39 (12. November 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> achja, hast du von den knie/schienbein plastik schonern verschiedene im shop das ich die mal probieren könnte?



Auch Puffnutten haben mal Feierabend


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. November 2011)

und ich dacht die können immer


----------



## Festerfeast (14. November 2011)

fährt jemand morgen?


----------



## rmfausi (14. November 2011)

Ja, ich. Mit dem Rad zur Arbeit. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Tobsn (18. November 2011)

Komm gerade vom WeißenStein.
Sind die Abfahrt Richtung Schriesheim gefahren (weißes x)
Irgend ein Vollpfosten hat den schönen Sprung im zweiten Teil der Abfahrt zerstört. 
Mittwoch beim Nightride konnte man den noch mitnehmen.

Ist morgen eigentlich jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Festerfeast (19. November 2011)

Meinst du die Hühnerleiter über dem quer liegenden Baum? Wenn ja:


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. November 2011)

das wäre ja doof... der war sooo schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (19. November 2011)

Festerfeast schrieb:


> Meinst du die Hühnerleiter über dem quer liegenden Baum? Wenn ja:


Nein.
Im zweiten Teil, der Sprung am Beginn des Hohlweg.
Die Hühnerleiter ist ja ganz unten.
Sieht momentan cool aus, da zu 2/3 mit Blättern bedeckt.

Und fährt heute jemand?


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. November 2011)

grad zurück vom frustbekämpfungs night ride (mein brötchengeber hat mich geärgert)

dafür war die tour um so geiler


----------



## antrieb (4. Dezember 2011)

hi leute,
bin vor kurzem nach woinem gezogen und kenne zum biken nur die palz: weinbiet, kalmit und bad dürkheim umgebung.
falls es von euch aus passt, wäre ich nächstes woende gerne auf ner tour mit dabei!

grüße in´n fred!


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. Dezember 2011)

na dann willkommen hier 

wenn ich nächstes WE biken geh schreib ich es mal wieder hier rein !


----------



## sic_ (5. Dezember 2011)

Gibts in Weinheim überhaupt noch irgendwas interresantes?
Bis auf ein bisschen langweiliges herumrollen auf Trails gibts ja nichtsmehr.

Die "DH" verdient eigentlich den Namen nicht und den tollen Trail am Waldschwimmbad haben sie effektiv plattgemacht.


----------



## mcgable (9. Dezember 2011)

.. hier muss der Link auch noch hin:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=556543

Grüße
Matthias


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. Dezember 2011)

stimmt


----------



## Discostue (14. Dezember 2011)

kann das sein das die cops hier in heidelberg unheimlich scharf auf bikes sind ?  

das ist ja nicht normal was hier abgeht


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. Dezember 2011)

wieso scharf auf bikes? inner stadt oder im wald oder wie meinst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (14. Dezember 2011)

Discostue schrieb:


> kann das sein das die cops hier in heidelberg unheimlich scharf auf bikes sind ?
> 
> das ist ja nicht normal was hier abgeht



Versteh auch nicht genau, was du meinst  aber z.B. die Wahrscheinlichkeit wegen nachts mit ohne Licht rumfahren angehalten zu werden ist in Heidelberg deutlich höher, als in Frankfurt


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. Dezember 2011)

das stimmt wohl.... ein kollege von mir hatte neulich grad andersrum das problem angehalten zu werden... zu VIEL licht


----------



## mcgable (14. Dezember 2011)

.. wenn man sonst keine Probleme hat ....


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. Dezember 2011)

wir waren nach nightride noch in der weststadt was trinken und auf dem weg richtung bismarkplatz hatte er dummer weise die vollen 1600 lumen aktiviert 
er bekam doch tatsächlich ein 5 euro ticket


----------



## Kontragonist (14. Dezember 2011)




----------



## rmfausi (15. Dezember 2011)

Mein Transalp Summitrider 2.0 (nach Rahmentausch), mit neuen Laufrädern.
Die Reifen und Bremsleitungen werden noch überarbeitet/angepasst.

Gruß rmfausi





@HeavyBiker
Wird er bis März halten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Dezember 2011)

fahr doch mal NORMAL dann hälts 

berg hoch siehts von hinten immer aus als ob du alles verbiegen wolltest ... *duckundweg*


----------



## rmfausi (15. Dezember 2011)

Dann tauschen wir mal.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Kelme (15. Dezember 2011)

Ein Ratt, das bergauf die Attacke auf einen heraus zu reißenden Lenker/Vorbau und 1.000 Watt an der Kurbel nicht aushält, kann schon per Definition nicht als Freeride Hardtail taugen. Von daher sind solche Belastungstests nur zu begrüßen und die "normal" fahrende Gemeinde sollte sich in Dankbarkeit vor den Heroen der Materialtests verneigen  .


Kelme -das schaut richtig aus


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (15. Dezember 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ein Ratt, das bergauf die Attacke auf einen heraus zu reißenden Lenker/Vorbau und 1.000 Watt an der Kurbel nicht aushält, kann schon per Definition nicht als Freeride Hardtail taugen. Von daher sind solche Belastungstests nur zu begrüßen und die "normal" fahrende Gemeinde sollte sich in Dankbarkeit vor den Heroen der Materialtests verneigen ;-) .
> 
> 
> Kelme -das schaut richtig aus



welch ehrwürdige posse hier entstehen kann--- er ist verzückt vor Anmut


----------



## sic_ (18. Dezember 2011)

Im Zuge der Waldarbeiten auf dem Weißen Stein sind einige Abfahrten zurückgebaut worden.
Die Kicker sind weg und so manche angehäufelte Wurzel ist zerstört.

Neue Querbäume sind dazugekommen und bieten jetzt ganz andere möglichkeiten 

Die Strecke vom Steinbruch, am Klettersteig vorbei bis zur Strahlenburg ist ein Traum zu fahren. Da hat der viele Regen richtig was bewirkt.
Kaum lose steine, schön freigewaschene Felsabschnitte und Steinfelder


----------



## rmfausi (18. Dezember 2011)

sic_ schrieb:


> Im Zuge der Waldarbeiten auf dem Weißen Stein sind einige Abfahrten zurückgebaut worden.
> Die Kicker sind weg und so manche angehäufelte Wurzel ist zerstört.
> 
> Neue Querbäume sind dazugekommen und bieten jetzt ganz andere möglichkeiten
> ...



Hallo sic_,
das habe ich heute auch schon bemerkt. Wann warst du unterwegs? Ich war um ca. 12.00 Uhr oben. Bin aber nicht über den herunter Steinbruch gefahren sondern unten rum, über die Schauenburg.  Die Variante Steinbruch kommt dann auch die Tage. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## sic_ (18. Dezember 2011)

Ich war so gegen 11 oben.
Hab mich aber in Kampfausrüstung direkt hochfahren lassen.

War aber geil zu fahren.
Es gab echt alles von Schnee über Schlamm bis trocken.

Die Wasserrinne auf den Parkplatz der Strahlenburg sollte man nicht gerade fahren. Oben ists verdammt schmal und unten warten ein amtlicher Drop.
Ist zwar prinzipiell Rollbar aber ich war zu schnell und wurd ins Flat gerumst.


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Dezember 2011)

hi hi ... dann bin ich mal gespannt auf morgen


----------



## freiraum (18. Dezember 2011)

Fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## rmfausi (18. Dezember 2011)

Ja, der Heavybiker und ich um 11 ab Hirschgasse auf den WS.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (18. Dezember 2011)

Darf man da nur mit einem HT mitfahren?


----------



## rmfausi (18. Dezember 2011)

Nö, ich denke nicht. Ich war auch schon mit meinem CC-Fully mit dabei und wurde
mitgenommen. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Levty (18. Dezember 2011)

Ich sage unter Vorbehalt zu. Werde nochmal heute Nacht reinschreiben, ob ich dabei bin .

Bis hoffentlich morgen!

PS: Bin nur zu faul, meine Pedale ans HT umzuschrauben...


----------



## freiraum (18. Dezember 2011)

Um 10 Uhr hab ich nen Termin, das wird knapp. Falls ihr auch gegen 12 Uhr ... dann wäre ich 100%ig dabei.


----------



## rmfausi (18. Dezember 2011)

Soll mir auch recht sein, muss vorher noch einen Baum kaufen gehen, dann wirds bei mir auch nicht so hektisch.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Dezember 2011)

alles klaro dann 12 uhr an der hirschgasse/treppe stauwehr und auch für fullys 

würde dann gerne nen schönen weg hoch zum ws, dann abfahrt richtung schauenburg , hoch zum steinbruch runter zur strahlenburg und dann könnte mir einer vieleicht nen gemütlichen weg zurück nach HD zeigen der nicht wieder ÜBER den berg führt  ... denn so nen weg such ich noch


----------



## Levty (18. Dezember 2011)

Ah, 12 Uhr. Der Student freut sich .

Wieso nicht ÜBER den Berg?


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Dezember 2011)

wegen nem rückweg für das FR HT treffen... weis ja net wie kaputt die kollegen nach 2 bergen sind


----------



## freiraum (18. Dezember 2011)

Cooolicooolsn!!! 

Beim Rückweg fahr ich immer am Hang lang. So wirklich richtig über nen Berg geht's da nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Dezember 2011)

alles klaro dann mußt mir das morgen zeigen 

werd heut abend noch schnell vorn den swampthing drauf machen und vieleicht noch flat pedale ran... das sollte dann genug an winterausrüstung sein ... obwohl der highroller gestern auch gut ging vorn


----------



## Tobsn (18. Dezember 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ... obwohl der highroller gestern auch gut ging vorn



Ja gestern ging selbst der Larsen TT noch ganz gut.
Zumindest in der Pfalz 





Aber irgendwie gehn mir die geilen Snowrides vom letzten Jahr ab.
Hoffentlich kommt da noch was.

Wie schauts im Odenwald aus.
Richtig Schnee oder Schnee-Matsch?


----------



## rmfausi (18. Dezember 2011)

Dann bin ich mal gespannt wie sich die Conti MK II im Schnee, Matsch usw. machen, schlechter als der NN wirds wohl nicht sein/werden.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Tobsn (18. Dezember 2011)

Hol dir doch wenigstens fürs Vorderrad einen Baron 2,3.


----------



## rmfausi (18. Dezember 2011)

Bis morgen um 12 wirds eng mit dem Baron. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Tobsn (18. Dezember 2011)

Da könntest recht haben.
War auch eher ein allgemeiner Tipp.
Aber nimm's positiv, je mehr es rutscht umso witziger wird's und schult die Reflexe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraum (18. Dezember 2011)

In Wilhelmsfeld war's gegen 17 Uhr ziemlich matschig. Ich denke mal, im Moment ist im Wald alles dabei. Nächste Woche soll ja noch was kommen, aber auch wieder wärmer werden.


----------



## Festerfeast (18. Dezember 2011)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Hol dir doch wenigstens fürs Vorderrad einen Baron 2,3.



Fährst du den bei dem Wetter?


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Dezember 2011)

ich freu mich schon auf morgen... ich geh jetzt in den keller swampthing vorn drauf machen


----------



## Tobsn (18. Dezember 2011)

Festerfeast schrieb:


> Fährst du den bei dem Wetter?


Ja, hab ich auf dem Fully drauf, fährt sich bisher ganz ordentlich, auch oder besonders, wenn es feucht ist.
Wobei ich die letzte Zeit nur mit dem Hardtail unterwegs war. Und da hab ich  nen WTB MotoRaptor 2,24 drauf, meine erste Wahl wenn es feucht und tief wird. 
Der Swampthing ist auch ne Gute Wahl für den Winter.


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Dezember 2011)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Der Swampthing ist auch ne Gute Wahl für den Winter.



jup, eben grad fertig mit drauf machen und gleich noch flats drann gemacht... winter kann kommen  , vor allem wenn mittwoch noch meine neue funzel für die nacht hoffentlich ankommt 

hab nur das problem das ich eigentlich gerne mit meinem enduromatic helm fahr aber ich die lampe da wohl nicht fest bekomme 
muß ich wohl wenn licht angesagt ist mit der cc mütze fahren


----------



## donnersberger (18. Dezember 2011)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Wie schauts im Odenwald aus.
> Richtig Schnee oder Schnee-Matsch?



beides, war heute von 2-4 Uhr unterwegs (NL-KS-NL), trocken gestartet, in den Regen gekommen, die letzten ca 150 hm zum KS dann im Schnee. 
Bei der Abfahrt vom KS macht das cruisen im Schnee schon so langsam Spass, das hört dann aber auf, wenn man in die Matschregion kommt..


----------



## Levty (18. Dezember 2011)

Bin dabei. Bis morgen.


----------



## antrieb (19. Dezember 2011)

hi,
würd gerne in die tour einsteigen, um mal hier ein paar leute und die gegend kennen zu lernen... und wo zur hölle ist:an der hirschgasse/treppe stauwehr?
wie schaut`s aus? grüße


----------



## freiraum (19. Dezember 2011)

Am Neckar, gegenüber vom Karlstorbahnhof. Schau mal auf Google Maps.


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. Dezember 2011)

genau ... gibst bei google maps einfach heidelberg hirschgasse ein dann rein zoomen bis es groß genug ist damit du auch das stauwehr siehst .
am X ist der treffpunkt um 11.59.59 uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcgable (19. Dezember 2011)

viel Spaß .. muss schaffe


----------



## antrieb (19. Dezember 2011)

... bis denne!


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. Dezember 2011)

bis denn ... ich fahr jetzt auch gleich los zum treffpunkt


----------



## mcgable (19. Dezember 2011)

jetz aber los 

--- mahlzeit


----------



## Mr.Sound (19. Dezember 2011)

müsste ich nich arbeiten wäre ich auch da .... 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Festerfeast (19. Dezember 2011)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Ja, hab ich auf dem Fully drauf, fährt sich bisher ganz ordentlich, auch oder besonders, wenn es feucht ist.



Dann bin ich ja mal auf die erste Ausfahrt mit dem Baron 2,3" gespannt. Der sieht ja schon recht mickrig aus wenn ich den mal mit anderen Reifen vergleiche die ich schon gefahren bin.


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. Dezember 2011)

so... eben grad heim gekommen 
bin vorhin nach dem ws biken nach hause liegt ein zettel da "sind unterwegs kommen 20h wieder" ... alla gut klamotten sind eh schon versifft also rein in die stinke kleider lampen ans bike und los nochmal auf den KS 

hier mal bild von heut mittag... die andern lad ich später


----------



## Tobsn (19. Dezember 2011)

HÃ¤ttet ja mal auf mich warten kÃ¶nnen. 
Als ich oben war, war keine Sau mehr da.
Ok, eine. 





DafÃ¼r hab ich einige Spuren im Schnee gesehen, auch Eure.
Ist ein Teil von euch noch die Strecke nach Dossenheim gefahren?
Da waren auch 3-4 Spuren.





Mit dem Dackelschneider warâs auch ein HeidenspaÃ.


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. Dezember 2011)

wir sind hd-ws-schauenburg(net ganz)-öb-strahlenburg gefahren ... hat echt laune gemacht heut 
nächstes mal kommsch halt bissi früher und fährst gleich mit ... mit deinem trecking bike oder was das is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (19. Dezember 2011)

mcgable schrieb:


> jetz aber los
> 
> --- mahlzeit



was sehen da meine augen in deiner sig ... warum ufo weg? ... klar neues bike aber WARUM?


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. Dezember 2011)

so... bildscha von heut

anklicken für größer


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. Dezember 2011)

war eben grad KS oben, da liegt jetzt richtig schnee... voll geil , vielerorts so 10-12cm geilster neuschnee


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Dezember 2011)

Ach menno! Ich war heute kurz in MZ, da lagen 10-15cm (zumindest heute vormittag noch), bei euch in HD liegt Schnee... und hier in der Südpfalz? Hats den halben Tag geregnet  da waren die 2-3cm von heute morgen auch gleich wieder weg. Und nix mit feinen Schneedrifts im Wald, da liegt - so weit man das sieht - auch nicht genug


----------



## mac80 (20. Dezember 2011)

Da gab's Schlechtwetter...



zu meiner Freude.


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. Dezember 2011)

schönes bild 

wollte heut auch mal was mit selbstauslöser probieren, ... aber cam zuhause vergessen  

hab meine funzel gerade bekommen... werd wohl morgen oder donnerstag mal zu nem test night ride aufbrechen.... sonst noch einer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcgable (20. Dezember 2011)

Heidelberga Nightrida


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. Dezember 2011)

mcgable schrieb:


> Heidelberga Nightrida



stimmt ... hatte arnd ja gesagt , danke für den hinweis


----------



## sic_ (21. Dezember 2011)

Wie siehts eigentlich mit den Weihnachtsfeiertagen aus?
Das Wetter soll ja recht Bikefreundlich werden und die Weihnachtsgeschenke müssen auch das 1. mal richtig eingesaut werden.

Irgendwas in richtung WS oder KS am 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag?


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. Dezember 2011)

bei mir wenn dann leider nur am 1. feiertag .... 2. is schon verplant


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. Dezember 2011)

so... also mittwoch soll ja wetter ganz gut werden... trocken und warm und so 
also wie schauts aus? biken?
abfahrt so irgendwann zwischen 10 und 11.33 uhr 
wohin? egal ... KS WS ... hauptsache rauf und runter


----------



## rmfausi (26. Dezember 2011)

Schaun mer mal, ich spiele gerade Montezumas Revenge.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. Dezember 2011)

oh , das is wohl net so dolle ... zuviel festschmaus 

...ich geh jetzt zum brunch, habs mir verdient was schon auf dem KS


----------



## rmfausi (26. Dezember 2011)

Wenns der Sonntagbraten wenigstens gewesen wäre. Habe keine Ahnung warum.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## HeavyBiker (27. Dezember 2011)

morgen 10 uhr anner shell tanke in HD... wer will kommt da


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. Januar 2012)

heut ab ca 19.45-20 uhr night ride ab nußloch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (28. Januar 2012)

Ich wollte morgen am KS auf die Strecke gehen, ein bisschen üben fürs HT Treffen.  Ich wollte so zwischen 10.30 und 11.00 Uhr an der Tanke vorbeikommen. Wer hat Lust/Zeit mit zukommen? Die Startzeit ist noch verhandelbar. 

Auf der Strecke wollte ich ein bisschen "Sektionstraining machen".

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. Januar 2012)

wenn ich nur ja sagen könnt ... aber wenn dann wirds relativ kurzfristig bei mir 
ich meld mich nochmal so bis 8 uhr morgen früh...


----------



## mcgable (28. Januar 2012)

bin leider - mal wieder - erkältet


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. Januar 2012)

du müsstest mehr raus zum biken, das bildet abwehrkräfte


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. Januar 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Ich wollte morgen am KS auf die Strecke gehen, ein bisschen üben fürs HT Treffen.  Ich wollte so zwischen 10.30 und 11.00 Uhr an der Tanke vorbeikommen. Wer hat Lust/Zeit mit zukommen? Die Startzeit ist noch verhandelbar.
> 
> Auf der Strecke wollte ich ein bisschen "Sektionstraining machen".
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



was wäre das frühst mögliche bei dir morgen?


----------



## rmfausi (28. Januar 2012)

Also, vor 10.30 Uhr wärs schon stressig. Ich würde gerne ab 10.30 anner Tanke festhalten, war eher offen nach hinten raus.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. Januar 2012)

schade ... bei mir is spätestens um 11 tuck... aber von dem abgesehen hätt ich eh leider net mit auf die strecke gekonnt... arm noch zu matschig


----------



## mcgable (28. Januar 2012)

ja, ich weiß - aber BALD habe ich mehr Zeit 


			
				HeavyBiker schrieb:
			
		

> du müsstest mehr raus zum biken, das bildet abwehrkräfte


----------



## guru39 (28. Januar 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ...... mit auf die strecke



Mir fehlt noch deine Kontonummer 



Gruß Rainer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (4. Februar 2012)

morgen einer irgendwo unterwegs? hab zwar eigentlich bikeverbot aber hab  so schlechte laune das ich morgen unbedingt aufs bike muß 
(aber nur "touren" nix bergab geballer   für mich dann gemäßigtes tempo...)


----------



## freiraum (4. Februar 2012)

Morgen Nachmittag eher gegen Abend? Geschätzt ab 16 Uhr. Muss erst die Kids versorgen, dann das Rad holen, etc.


----------



## Festerfeast (4. Februar 2012)

ich würd ja gerne, aber ich habe im Moment nichts gescheites für die Hände


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. Februar 2012)

von mir aus auch ab 16 uhr,dann halt licht mitnehmen... aber wie gesagt gemach... ich fahr dann extra mit dem cc bike 

@ david

was heist nix gescheites für die hände? keine brauchbaren handschuhe oder was für drunter?


----------



## Festerfeast (5. Februar 2012)

Ich hab im Moment keine Handschuhe die Minustemperaturen trotzen können und fürs Geländebiken geeignet sind.
Es ist zwar was bestellt, aber das kommt erst nächste Woche.


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. Februar 2012)

oh das natürlich doof... ich hab meine langlauf handschuhe auch noch net bei so vielen - graden getestet... mal sehen was passiert  ... letzten winter war das kälteste wo ich sie trug glaub ich so -5 bis -7 grad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Festerfeast (5. Februar 2012)

Bergauf geht das mit meinen aktuellen Handschuhen. Aber nach ein paar Minuten bergab spüre ich meine Finger nicht mehr. Ist dann sehr interessant wenn man nicht mehr spürt, ob die Finger gerade den Bremshebel drücken oder nicht


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. Februar 2012)

ui das kann ich mir vorstellen


----------



## rmfausi (5. Februar 2012)

Mir ist's zu kalt zum radeln. Ich war gestern 2,5 Stunden im Wald Holz wegräumen, das hat mir gereicht. Heute gibt eine Runde auf der Rolle.

Thorsten, hast du immer noch Probleme mit der ausgekugelten Schulter?
In 4 Wochen ist Treffen, richtig?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. Februar 2012)

jo in 4 wochen... aber denke hab das auf jeden fall im griff bis dahin... bin zu heftig ins gewichtstraining eingestiegen und gleich wieder zu viel dh lastiges biken deshalb hab ich ne entzündete lange und kurze biezeps sehne 
die leuchtet sogar im dunkeln 
aber ich muß heut unbedingt aufs bike auch wenn nur sachte fahren angesagt is...


----------



## mcgable (5. Februar 2012)

Aua- gute Besserung


----------



## freiraum (5. Februar 2012)

Mein alter Imkerpate sagte immer: na mo longsom! 

Kannst ja in 4 Woche auch vollgefedert fahren 


In ein bis zwei Stunden kann ich nen Plan für heute rausgeben. Ich poste dann hier.


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. Februar 2012)

alles klaro ich schau dann nochmal rein


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. Februar 2012)

mcgable schrieb:


> Aua- gute Besserung



danke wird schon... wenn net werf ich zum treffen ne bunte mischung ein und danach weiter genesen


----------



## freiraum (5. Februar 2012)

Bunte Mischung nix gut! Pass lieber auf, dass du dich in den nächsten 4 Wochen schonst. 

Mein Plan steht, oder eben nicht...
Bin heute bis Sonnenuntergang mit den Kids beschäftigt. D.h. Ich werde heute nicht mehr fahren. Hab aber nächste Woche ab 16:30 Uhr Zeit. 

Sorry!


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. Februar 2012)

ok alles klaro kein problem 
hatte eh schon diskusionen mit frauchen ob das sein müsste 
dann werd ich die wärmende mittagssonne beim gemütlichen flachlandbiken geniesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Februar 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> bin zu heftig ins gewichtstraining eingestiegen und gleich wieder zu viel dh lastiges biken deshalb hab ich ne entzündete lange und kurze biezeps sehne
> die leuchtet sogar im dunkeln
> aber ich muß heut unbedingt aufs bike auch wenn nur sachte fahren angesagt is...


Mensch Thorsten, schon dich!! Ich weiß, es fällt verdammt schwer, aber wenn du es jetzt übertreibst, schleifst du die Folgen evtl. nicht nur monate- sondern jahrelang mit dir rum...!  Wirst nicht gleich vom Riesen zum Hünen schrumpfen, wenn du mal ein Bisschen low machst


----------



## HeavyBiker (6. Februar 2012)

jo, hast schon recht... hatte deswegen auch gestern ne diskusion mit frauchen 
ich beschränk mit doch wieder auf cardio und leichtes waldweg touren... so schwer es auch fällt 

aber raus muß ich trotzdem ab und zu, sonst werd ich bekloppt ...gestern hab ich dann noch mativation für die woche getankt


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (11. Februar 2012)

coole pix,


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. Februar 2012)

danke


----------



## Dddakk (11. Februar 2012)

Heh! Was´n los mit euch? Eben waren 2 von 3 gefahrenen Freeride-Trails noch jungfräulich beschneit!  Winterschlaf?


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. Februar 2012)

immernoch bike verbot für trails und lustige sachen


----------



## Dddakk (11. Februar 2012)

ui! Gut, ich halte die Spuren frei. Gute Genesung!


----------



## freiraum (11. Februar 2012)

Hab die Kids. Morgen?


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. Februar 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ui! Gut, ich halte die Spuren frei. Gute Genesung!



danke danke... hoffe die entzündung hat sich bald erledigt 
das waldhighway geballere erledige ich alleine, da will ich keinen mit strafen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (11. Februar 2012)

Freiraum. 
Nein, ich mache oneway-by-car bis Kuralpe / Felsberg, dann MTB auf Vogesenweg bis HD..  brrrrrr. Aber mit Zustiegmöglichkeit zurück ins Car.

Heavybiker. Entzündung?  ähm..extreme Kälte ist da nicht so gut.
(... ja Mama...)


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. Februar 2012)

echt?

nuja mein orthopäde meinte wenn die schmerzen der entzündeten sehnen zu stark werden soll ich kühlen , ich hab vorher immer wärme zugeführt mit nem kirschkern kissen, das soll ich jetzt bleiben lassen...
das doofe ist wirklich , fragste 5 leute bekommst 5 verschiedene antworten 
aber ich höre gerne auf andere solange es mir hilft schneller den mist los zu werden !


----------



## Dddakk (11. Februar 2012)

..nein, bin kein Doc. Entzündende Sehnen vom Sport? Dann übertreibst du evtl. ...


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. Februar 2012)

ganz kurz... hab nach abflug ausgekugelte schulter gehabt , knochen luxierte nach vorn zwischen kurzer und langer biezeps sehne durch... die 2 mochten das garnicht 
habe ruhepause eingehalten und geglaubt das alles wieder gut ist und dann wieder mit mukibude und biken angefangen... leider scheinbar zu früh weil dann die entzündung der sehnen zum vorschein kam 

jetzt wieder ruhe und biken zu 95% im studio auf der cardio maschine (siehe mein winterpokal  )


----------



## Dddakk (11. Februar 2012)

...das hört sich aber eher nach nötiger Komplettruhe für die Schulter an. Cardio evtl., aber freihändig. Aber die Docs wissen das besser.


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. Februar 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> .... Aber die Docs wissen das besser.



genau das ist es wo ich mir mittlerweile garnicht mehr soo sicher bin  

naja ich mach halt das beste draus (und cardio mach ich wirklich freihändig auf nem sitz Xmaster und/oder sitz cardio bike)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraum (12. Februar 2012)

Hatte so eine Verletzungsserie schon mal beim Klettern. Da hab ich die schmerzhafte Erfahrung machen müssen, dass zu viel Training ziemlich übel werden kann. Ich erzähl's dir mal bei Gelegenheit.


----------



## Dddakk (12. Februar 2012)

..ich mal an ner Sehne am Knie. Ich wollte es nicht so ganz ernst nehmen, danach war 3 Jahre(!) gar kein Sport mehr möglich außer schwimmen und Eggstrehm-Wandering.


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Februar 2012)

schei§$&"§$ , sowas will ich net hören !!!


----------



## Dddakk (12. Februar 2012)

Wird alles wieder gut!
Sooo viele drücken die Daumen ...


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Februar 2012)

gutes mojo is immer gut


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. März 2012)

werd wahrscheinlich so gegen 12.30 richtung KS aufbrechen... falls einer bock hat und auch unterwegs ist  ...


----------



## mcgable (11. März 2012)

Bock ja ... bin aber mit meiner Tochter alleine zu Haus, d.h. wir werden wohl eher in den Zoo gehen 
Viel Spaß auf'm Trail


----------



## rmfausi (11. März 2012)

Bin heute mit Kumpels auf dem WS unterwegs, die haben heute sowas wie Saisoneröffnung geplant , Pussy Tour einmal hoch und runter.

Ich habe vorhin den Vorbau getauscht 75->50mm (Nukeproof Warhead in schwarz), den kann ich dann auch gleich testen.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Promontorium (11. März 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> echt?
> 
> nuja mein orthopäde meinte wenn die schmerzen der entzündeten sehnen zu stark werden soll ich kühlen , ich hab vorher immer wärme zugeführt mit nem kirschkern kissen, das soll ich jetzt bleiben lassen...
> das doofe ist wirklich , fragste 5 leute bekommst 5 verschiedene antworten
> aber ich höre gerne auf andere solange es mir hilft schneller den mist los zu werden !



Also ein - für allemal: ENTZÜNDUNGEN KÜHLEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Eines der 5 Entzündungszeichen neben Funktionsverlust, Schwellung, Rötung und Schmerzen sind Überwärmung. Und die heizt man mit Wärme noch schööön an!

Und: VORSICHT, bei Überlastung im entzündeten Zustand kann eine bzw. können beide entzündeten Bicepssehne(n) reißen, wenn's blöd läuft!!!
Erkennt man schön an dem zur Ellenbeuge verlagerten Bicepskopf!

Und auch noch: Eine Luxation kann zur Reluxation führen, abhängig von den Nebenverletzungen, die dabei erstmals entstanden sind (habituelle Schulterluxation). Da die Schulter typischerweise nach vorne-unten luxiert (wie geschehen), vermeide tendenziell die Stellung des Armes, die z.B. ein Speerwerfer kurz vor dem Abwurf einnimmt. Dabei kann sie am leichtesten luxieren!


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. März 2012)

so... geil wars heut, und hab mich sogar kurzfristig fürs fully entschieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Sound (11. März 2012)

Schöne Bilder, schöne action, schöne Trails....ich komme wieder 

Gruß Sven


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. März 2012)

...sach einfach bescheid kannst ja auch ohne den ganzen mob vorbei kommen wenn du bock hast


----------



## Mr.Sound (11. März 2012)

Mach ich wenn sich meine Oberschenkel ordentlich erholt haben, haben noch 2 Tage danach geglüht  Der 2. Aufstieg war die Hölle... Das nächste mal auf jeden Fall mit 2-fach 

Das Bild passt perfekt 

Gruß Sven


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. März 2012)

heut irgendeiner am night riden?


----------



## mcgable (13. März 2012)

nö ... aber wie wär es morgen mit 'day biken'?


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. März 2012)

kommt darauf an wieviel uhr ??


----------



## mcgable (14. März 2012)

... auf jeden Fall Nachmittags .. 14:21 Uhr z.B.? 
oder 1 min nach drittel drei


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. März 2012)

schaaaaad ... frauchen muß für ne kollegin einspringen und somit kann ich heut mittag net weg 
wie schauts morgen bei dir aus?


----------



## mcgable (14. März 2012)

muss ich mal schaun .. Rennleitung und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (14. März 2012)

hmmmm das mit der rennleitung kenn ich nur zu gut   ... sag bescheid wenn du was weist 

oder lass uns mal night riden... der arnd oder so leiht dir bestimmt mal ne funzel... ich selber hab leider nur eine...


----------



## mcgable (16. März 2012)

.... heute, bzw. *jetzt* um 16 Uhr jemand für ne kleine Runde zu haben?
KS, WS, ... egal


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. März 2012)

boa sag doch sowas früher 

bin heut um 10 los NL-KS-HD-WS-strahlenburg-WS->zollstocktrail-HD-mc doof-home  und eben grad heim gekommen ...


----------



## mcgable (16. März 2012)

...sorry .. war spontan 
Deine Tour war aber auch nicht 'angemeldet'


----------



## rmfausi (16. März 2012)

Steht das Holzdingens noch?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## mcgable (16. März 2012)

ja  (hab mich wieder nicht getraut )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (16. März 2012)

ja steht noch... wollts eigentlich testen ABER irgendwie find ich die landung doch net sooo HT tauglich ... 
...ich wollts dann doch net machen


----------



## mcgable (16. März 2012)

dito.. zwei, drei Wurzeln sind in der Landezone, das könnte zu 'Schlangenbissen' führen  habs mir auch verkniffen ... hab ja bald mein ION


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. März 2012)

...ja und irgendwie is mir die landung auch zu "freestylig"


----------



## mcgable (16. März 2012)

war dennoch sehr schön heut


----------



## Promontorium (16. März 2012)

@HeavyBiker: 

Nur ganz kurz und ganz offtopic: ich hatte hier vor kurzem etwas zur Behandlung von Entzündungen und zu Deiner Problematik im speziellen geschrieben. Wollte nur nachtragen, daß ich Physiotherapeut bin, damit Du nicht das Gefühl hast, daß hier wieder irgendwer sein in der Apotheken-Rundschau angelesenes Halbwissen zum Besten gibt. Nein, nein, das ist mein tägliches Brot!

So, wieder zurück zum Thema!!!


----------



## Kontragonist (16. März 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Steht das Holzdingens noch?
> 
> Gruß rmfausi





mcgable schrieb:


> ja  (hab mich wieder nicht getraut )



Das Ding aus deinem "DMR leaning on things" Fotoalbum? Krass  Ich hätte hohe Wetten abgeschlossen, dass das Teil binnen 48 Stunden im Bollerofen des zuständigen Forstmeisters endet 

Wie lange steht das schon und wann werdet ihr mir das mal vorführen 

Ein Tipp bitte: Steht er auf einer WS- oder KS-Tour? Wär nämlich morgen ab ca. 12:00 Uhr auf dem Weg zum KS rauf.


----------



## mcgable (16. März 2012)

.meeep.. falscher Berg


----------



## Kontragonist (16. März 2012)

Alla dann die anner Richtung  Steht der Gerät so versteckt, dass sich die Frage nach einer Verabredung die kommenden Wochen lohnt?

Ich berichtige: Die nächsten Wochen mal am WE bock, nen frisch gebackenen Asthmatiker in die Richtiung mit zu schleifen


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. März 2012)

lol jup falscher berg 

finde es auch gut das oben am ws der quer liegende baum wieder springbar ist... auch wenn sich da auch wurzeln tummeln


----------



## mcgable (16. März 2012)

ja,,, fetten Respekt für die Arbeit... und ich hoffe das es lange bleibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (16. März 2012)

Da scheint sich der Aufstieg ja wieder zu lohnen  Vielleicht disponieren wir morgen ja noch kurzfristig um


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. März 2012)

Promontorium schrieb:


> @HeavyBiker:
> 
> Nur ganz kurz und ganz offtopic: ich hatte hier vor kurzem etwas zur Behandlung von Entzündungen und zu Deiner Problematik im speziellen geschrieben. Wollte nur nachtragen, daß ich Physiotherapeut bin, damit Du nicht das Gefühl hast, daß hier wieder irgendwer sein in der Apotheken-Rundschau angelesenes Halbwissen zum Besten gibt. Nein, nein, das ist mein tägliches Brot!
> 
> So, wieder zurück zum Thema!!!



sorry hatte den post irgendwie übersehen...
danke für deine tips und das mit dem kühlen is wirklich sehr viel besser.
die ganze physio und manuelle therapie haben mir leider net viel gebracht oder es ging zumindest net schneller als ohne 
mittlerweile ist es so das ich ca pro woche den arm 1-2 cm mehr anheben kann bis zum schmerz punkt.
mache viele geführte übungen im studio (maschinen) mit wenig gewicht aber mehr wh ... das scheints zu bringen in meinem fall 
biken geht ohne einschränkungen solange ich bodennah bleib, springen hab ich gemerkt is nix da mir schon 2 mal bei der landung durch nen schmerzimpuls der arm eingeknickt ist....

alles wird gut ... hoff ich


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. März 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Da scheint sich der Aufstieg ja wieder zu lohnen  Vielleicht disponieren wir morgen ja noch kurzfristig um



nur die dh strecke richtung dossenheim net fahren da is zu viel platt wegen forst arbeiten 
die ist erst wieder voll fahrbar wenn man schon halb unten ist


----------



## mcgable (16. März 2012)

kann ich bestätigen


----------



## Kontragonist (16. März 2012)

Och schaad. Dann am End doch KS â da weiÃ ich, was geboten wird


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. März 2012)

par impressionen von heut


----------



## rmfausi (17. März 2012)

mcgable schrieb:


> kann ich bestätigen




@Kontagonist
Ich leider auch. Ich hatte am Mittwoch das Vergnügen mit der kleinen DH.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Festerfeast (17. März 2012)

In dem Video bei Sekunde 44, wo steht denn dieses Hinderniss?


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. März 2012)

ws richtung dossenheim alte dh strecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcgable (21. März 2012)

... morgen Vormittag zwischen 9 und 12 Uhr jemand Lustnundzeitunso?


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. März 2012)

hab morgen leider nen wichtigen termin ...frühestens ab 15 uhr
wie isses freitag ab 11 ???


----------



## mcgable (21. März 2012)

schade.. Freitag kann ich leider nicht


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. März 2012)

was is mit samstag... werden da wohl auch zu ner kleinen gruppentour rund um den ks starten, wahrscheinlich auch so irgendwas gegen 11 uhr?
ich fahr da allerdings mit nem nicolai tandem


----------



## mcgable (21. März 2012)

Tja, dieses WE sind meine Eltern zu Besuch ... da wird das Programm wohl eher etwas anders ausschauen 
MTB dann frühesten Sonntag Nachmittag ...


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. März 2012)

schad schad schad... mal sehen ob ich mir sonntag nachmittag was raus leiern kann... oder nightride? soll ja trocken und warm bleiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (22. März 2012)

Bin zumindest interessiert hinter dem Tandem her zu eumeln  Wo fahrt ihr los?


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. März 2012)

weis noch net soooo genau ... abfahrt wird wohl irgendwo zwischen leimen und hd sein, wenn ich genaueres weis wie genaue uhrzeit und treffpunkt schreib ich hier rein 

aber ich warne dich... wenn du hinterher eumelst wirst wohl die meiste zeit meinen allerwertesten zu sehen bekomen


----------



## Kontragonist (22. März 2012)

Mal sehen, vielleicht find ich ein paar Kohlen im Keller die ich auflegen kann  dann dürft ihr euch meinen Pobbo angucken


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. März 2012)

...ich hab echt keinen blassen schimmer wie schnell oder langsam man mit so nem teil unterwegs ist, bin schon sehr gespannt


----------



## Kontragonist (22. März 2012)

Ich auch  hoffentlich schaffen wirâs mal zusammen zu fahren! Ich komm von Plankstadt â wo trifft man sich denn da am besten?


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. März 2012)

ich frag mal die annare aber denke die allseits bekannte shell tanke in hd wäre ganz gut


----------



## Kontragonist (22. März 2012)

WÃ¤r mir natÃ¼rlich schon aus Gewohnheit recht 

Und jetzt geh schlafen, is spÃ¤t 

Gudânacht


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. März 2012)

allagud ...gn8


----------



## rmfausi (22. März 2012)

Hallo an alle,
mein HR (Mountain King II) ist so langsam seinem Ende nah. Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Pelle. Ich würde gerne mal den Larsen TT in 60a 2.35 1Ply probieren. Kann jemand mir vielleicht sagen wie der sich bei uns macht? Wie sieht es mit dem Pannenschutz aus? Mit welchem Druck fährt man den Larsen üblicherweise? Alternativ MKII in 2.4 oder 2.2 oder sonst? Der Reifen sollte schon relativ gut rollen und nicht all zu schwer sein uuuunnnd kein Schwalbe.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. März 2012)

hi

frag doch mich 
hab den 2.35 TT schon lange als sommerreifen auf meinem enduro hinten.
fahre damit bei uns wirklich alles egal was auch in stromberg oder mal beerfelden 
fahre ihn bei meinem kampfgewicht um die 2,2bar und hatte letztes jahr einen durchschlag und nen schleichenden platten von keine ahnung was ...
also für unsere gegend finde ich ihn DEN hinterreifen schlechthin wenn man auch touren fahren will und net nur shuttel und bergab  
gewicht liegt bei so 630-700 und meiner hat glaub 640-50 gewogen wenn ich noch recht weis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Sound (22. März 2012)

da gibt es von Conti aber auch noch einen RaceKing.... vielleicht auch mal da einen Blick riskieren. Wird bei mir auch bald wieder drauf kommen 

Gruß Sven


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. März 2012)

also den raceking fahr ich in 2.2 an meiner cc feile, ansich ein guter hr aber finde er hat nen zu hohen verschleis und zu wenig bremstraktion wenns mehr wie cc sein soll 

was ich den sommer mal versuchen werde ist statt den TT den crossmark in 2.25 ... der soll noch nen ticken mehr volumen haben als der TT und etwas mehr seitenstollen bei gleicher leichtläufigkeit ... mal sehen wenn net kommt wieder mein TT


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. März 2012)

heut einer bock auf nightride?


----------



## Mr.Sound (22. März 2012)

Der Larsen mehr Bremstraktion als der RaceKing? Aussehen tuts eher andersrum hab aber leider keine ErFAHRung mit dem Larsen... 

Bock auf Nightride, aber sicher.... bis ich da wäre, wärt ihr vemutlich schon zurück 

Gruß Sven


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. März 2012)

hmmm das glaub ich auch das der nightride da schon vorbei ist


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. März 2012)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Der Larsen mehr Bremstraktion als der RaceKing? Aussehen tuts eher andersrum hab aber leider keine ErFAHRung mit dem Larsen...


Schau dir doch das Profil einfach mal genau an... die "Stollen" sind wie Sägezähne angeschrägt, in Rollrichtung wirkt die schräge, glatte Vorderseite => einerseits super Rollwiderstand, aber das ist auch der Grund, warum der Larsen bei allem außer trockenem und eher festem Boden ziemlich unbrauchbar ist: null Vortrieb. Beim Bremsen wirkt der Reifen sozusagen genau andersrum: die Sägezähne greifen mit der senkrechten Seite und beißen da verhältnismäßig kräftig zu.

Ich kann den Reifen für den Sommer nur empfehlen, bin damit auf dem FR-HT in der Pfalz auch schon einiges an ruppigem Zeug gefahren und so lange es trocken ist, hält der auch auf Wurzeln und Steinen superb! Der Rollwiderstand ist einfach genial  und damit gerade für so Strecken wie z. B. Stromberg (da Thorsten es erwähnt hat) perfekt. Für vorne ist er grenzwertig, aber in 42a durchaus auch brauchbar - so lange man nicht bei Minusgraden fährt


----------



## Mr.Sound (22. März 2012)

und der RaceKing hat zu beiden Seiten eine Kante was ihn eigentlich allroundiger macht, so rein theopraktisch gesehen  Wird halt vermutlich ein paar Wättchen mehr brauchen und ist selbst in der Protection Variante noch leichter als der Larsen... aber halt auch ein ballonartiger 2.2er und nicht wie der Larsen 2.35. 

Wollte ja nur ne alternative vorschlagen...

Gruß Sven


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. März 2012)

also wie gesagt am heizerhobel mag ich den rk hinten gerne und da läuft er auch schnell und gut aber als ich ihn mal für ne tour am enduro hatte mochte ich den tt dann doch lieber für diesen einsatzzweck.
werd z.b. auch den gäsbock marathon mit dem 2.35 TT hinten fahren, egal welches bike ich nehm (hab mich noch net entschieden ob CC feile oder FR HT  )


----------



## mcgable (22. März 2012)

Heeh! das ist hier nicht der Tech Freed 

Hat einer Bock morgen Nachmittag? Ne Runde whatever WS KS schlachmichtot ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (22. März 2012)

hey, ab wann? muß so ca bis 12.30 arbeiten...


----------



## mcgable (22. März 2012)

ab 13, 14 Uhr .. bin flexibel


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. März 2012)

13 uhr stauwehr?


----------



## mcgable (22. März 2012)

ok


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. März 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> werd z.b. auch den gäsbock marathon mit dem 2.35 TT hinten fahren, egal welches bike ich nehm (hab mich noch net entschieden ob CC feile oder FR HT  )


Hab ich auch schon im Sinn  Aber da ich wohl Fully fahren werde, wirds vermutlich doch beim Wicked Will bleiben, der rollt auch sehr passabel, kann deutlich mehr ab und die Kurventraktion ist gigantisch.


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. März 2012)

ja supi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (22. März 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hab ich auch schon im Sinn  Aber da ich wohl Fully fahren werde, wirds vermutlich doch beim Wicked Will bleiben, der rollt auch sehr passabel, kann deutlich mehr ab und die Kurventraktion ist gigantisch.



is ja auch ein ganz anderes kaliber der reifen 
... jaja hab auch schon überlegt fully  ...keine ahnung


----------



## mcgable (22. März 2012)

Fully???? Reifen???   .... ähhhhh


----------



## rmfausi (23. März 2012)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten, dann werde ich den Larsen als Sommerreifen bestellen und testen. Mit 1,8-20bar sollte er bei mir auch passen. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. März 2012)

wunderbar  ...viel spass damit


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. März 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ... jaja hab auch schon überlegt fully  ...keine ahnung


Ich bin ziemlich sicher mittlerweile. HT fahren ist unterm Strich einfach viel anstrengender für die Beine, wenn man nicht gerade ein Fitf**er ist, muss man sich das ja nicht unbedingt geben  Ich will auch die letzte Anfahrt noch halbwegs entspannt nehmen können.




mcgable schrieb:


> Fully???? Reifen???   .... ähhhhh


STFU! SPAM FTW!! (schreibt der alte Sack, der eigentlich aus dem Alter raus sein sollte )




rmfausi schrieb:


> dann werde ich den Larsen als Sommerreifen bestellen und testen. Mit 1,8-20bar sollte er bei mir auch passen.


Ich fahre auf dem MTB normal nie über 2 bar und der Larsen hat so Himmelsleiter etc. überlebt


----------



## Festerfeast (24. März 2012)

Sind alle schon unterwegs oder kann man noch jemanden für eine Tour gewinnen?


----------



## mcgable (24. März 2012)

.. kann heute und morgen leider nicht 
Aber wenn du schnell bist, dann kannst du dich ja mal dem 'Verein' anschließen 
http://www.hd-freeride.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=20&p=30579#p30579


----------



## Festerfeast (24. März 2012)

boa, wat ne miese Tour  einfach keine Power gehabt


----------



## Festerfeast (25. März 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Steht das Holzdingens noch?
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Es steht sogar immer noch.
Irgendjemand hat draufgeschrieben "Welcher Depp benutzt so ein Kantholz?!" 
Die Landung ist mir aber auch mit meinem Fully ein bisschen zu heftig.


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. März 2012)

moin moin ... jemand bock auf spät abend oder nightride heute? ks ws egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (26. März 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Schau dir doch das Profil einfach mal genau an... die "Stollen" sind wie Sägezähne angeschrägt, in Rollrichtung wirkt die schräge, glatte Vorderseite => einerseits super Rollwiderstand, aber das ist auch der Grund, warum der Larsen bei allem außer trockenem und eher festem Boden ziemlich unbrauchbar ist: null Vortrieb. Beim Bremsen wirkt der Reifen sozusagen genau andersrum: die Sägezähne greifen mit der senkrechten Seite und beißen da verhältnismäßig kräftig zu.



Hm also entweder hab ich jetzt n Denkfehler und ich hab meine falschrum montiert, oder du bist auf dem Holzweg, aber die Stollen sind doch so angeschrägt dass die Bremswirkung gering ist und der Vortrieb gut.

Fahr den auch gerne, hab aber momentan n Intense Semislick für den Sommer.


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. März 2012)

wenns rad aufem boden steht und du von oben auf den reifen schaust isses bein larsen so das ich angeschrägte seite nach vorn schaut und die gerade seite nach hinten... so isses richtig rum... mehr brems leichter roll


----------



## rmfausi (1. April 2012)

Habe heute den Larsen für hinten am HT bestellt. Da bin ich mal gespannt, ist ja auch wirklich sowas von trocken im Wald. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. April 2012)

sehr gute wahl 
wenn mein ardent am HT net fast neu wäre würde ich ihn mir da auch drauf machen... aber 2 ply


----------



## mcgable (6. April 2012)

Festerfeast schrieb:


> Es steht sogar immer noch.
> Irgendjemand hat draufgeschrieben "Welcher Depp benutzt so ein Kantholz?!"
> Die Landung ist mir aber auch mit meinem Fully ein bisschen zu heftig.


jetzt isses wieder weg ----


----------



## HeavyBiker (6. April 2012)

wundert mich net und is auch gut so 

war heut in befe ... da isses eh viel schöner für solche stunts 
(siehe die neuen drop batterien  )


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. April 2012)

heut einer bock auf nen night ride so ab 20.30 - 21 uhr?


----------



## mcgable (8. April 2012)

.. du und deine Nachtfahrten  ... wie wäre es mit morgen im hellen? KS, WS ... egal


----------



## rmfausi (8. April 2012)

Hi mcgable,
ich wäre morgen mit Tageslicht dabei, die Nacht ist zum Schlafen da,  BASTA.  Wann und wo wäre dann Treffpunkt? Dossenheim? Sag bescheid.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (8. April 2012)

tja... wenn halt arbeit oder familie sich zu wort melden bleibt halt nur noch die nacht 

wegen morgen muß ich mal sehen wenn dann ganz früh weil ich mittags ab 12 zum essen muß


----------



## mcgable (8. April 2012)

... ja, das kenne ich , kann morgen aber erst *ab* 12 Uhr und maximal 1-2 Stunden, d.h Berg nuf und nunner.
Würde vorschlagen Dossenheim Talstraße hoch bis WS und dann wieder Richtung Schriesheim runter ...


----------



## rmfausi (8. April 2012)

Alles klar, bin dann um 12 am OEG Bahnhof in Dossenheim. Dann kann ich den Larsen im Regen testen.

Bis morgen, Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## mcgable (8. April 2012)

ok, bis Morgen am OEG .. um 12 ist der Regen schon vorbei


----------



## mcgable (9. April 2012)

Oje.. muss leider wieder absagen  fühle mich für dieses Wetter doch noch zu erkältet - sorry.


----------



## Festerfeast (11. April 2012)

Morgen jemand? Hab recht früh Feierabend und könnte daher ab 15Uhr ne Runde drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (11. April 2012)

morgen leider net aber samstag ne pfalzrunde ... 9.30 abfahrt hier in nußloch,einen platz hätt ich noch frei


----------



## Festerfeast (11. April 2012)

Pfalzrunde?


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. April 2012)

ja eben biken drüben in der pfalz ... ne runde von ca 30km/900hm viele trails lustige leute usw.


----------



## Festerfeast (12. April 2012)

das hört sich doch nicht verkehrt an. Ist der Platz immer noch frei?


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. April 2012)

klaro soll dir gehören 

komm dich um 9.30 abholen kh vorm haus 

wars heut auch biken? bin doch früher nach hause gekommen um bin gegen 16 uhr hoch auf den KS ... trocken hoch im regen runter... man war das GEIL !!! 
endlich mal wieder eingesaut


----------



## Festerfeast (12. April 2012)

Super Sache 
Dann steh ich um 9:30Uhr mit dem Bike fertig vorm Haus.

War heute nicht biken. Alleine ist irgendwie doof.


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. April 2012)

...SO soll es geschehen


----------



## rmfausi (12. April 2012)

Ich melde mich hier vorübergehend ab, der Transalp Rahmen geht morgen zur Post  und der Alutech CT Rahmen ist noch nicht bestellt. Ich brauche noch ein paar Infos von Alutech.  

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## mac80 (12. April 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Ich melde mich hier vorübergehend ab, der Transalp Rahmen geht morgen zur Post  und der Alutech CT Rahmen ist noch nicht bestellt. Ich brauche noch ein paar Infos von Alutech.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Das war doch bereits ein getauschter Rahmen?

Grz.


ps.: Oder einfach nur verkauft?


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. April 2012)

nee der rahmen is schon wieder platt.... naja wenn man so hardcore fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (13. April 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Ich melde mich hier vorübergehend ab, der Transalp Rahmen geht morgen zur Post  und der Alutech CT Rahmen ist noch nicht bestellt. Ich brauche noch ein paar Infos von Alutech.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Jungejunge, scheinbar braucht dein Fahrstiel das Cheep Trick 

 oder n Fully [kopfeinzieh]


----------



## mcgable (13. April 2012)

... war dann wohl doch eher ein Trans*Jordan*  ... melde mich freiwillig zur temporären Freeride Softtail Runde an


----------



## Kontragonist (13. April 2012)

Ich fahr mein Softy gleich auf den KS. Bin gegen 15:00 Uhr an der Shell-Tanke. Fühl mich momentan ein bisschen matt und fahr nur hoch und die HD-FR-Strecke runter. Sollte die Schlappness unterwegs nachlassen, mach ich vielleicht noch einen Abstecher rauf zum GB und erweitere die Abfahrt


----------



## mcgable (13. April 2012)

... oh, cool, ich frag mal eben ob ich mit darf 
Wenn ich viertel vier nicht an der Shell bin, dann durfte ich nicht ...


----------



## rmfausi (13. April 2012)

Hi Jungs,
mit dem CT muss ich mir wenigstens keine unnötigen Gedanken wg. der Haltbarkeit machen wenn ich wie so oft den Chickenway nehme.   

@Kontra
Fahrtechnik? Habe keine deswegen mache ich auch die Rahmen kaputt! Ich habe doch noch ein XC-Fully. Bin gestern mal wieder damit gefahren, was eine Schaukel.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Kontragonist (13. April 2012)

War [hhhhh] nett [hhhhh] eben [hhhhh] 

Muss nur ein bisschen mehr Puste in die Lunge, viel mehr Luft in die Federelemente und mehr Steak in die Waden machen fürs nächste Mal 

@rmfausi: Wenn dir die Rahmen und nicht die Knochen brechen, dann hast du ne Technik


----------



## sic_ (14. April 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> @rmfausi: Wenn dir die Rahmen und nicht die Knochen brechen, dann hast du ne Technik


..oder das falsche Material


----------



## rmfausi (20. April 2012)

Das CheapTrick ist bestellt, Größe L mit 30.9er Sitzrohr und Zughalter für Reverb, Farbe elox schwarz, Lieferzeit 4-5 Wochen.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. April 2012)

super entscheidung 
lass dir dort gleich noch nen steuersatz reinmachen... die schreiben ja wenn nicht 25mm einpresstiefe dann schlecht , und es is net so einfach nen passenden ss zu finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (20. April 2012)

Garantievorschrift sind min. 22mm. Ich bekomme einen Acros AH-07 in rot, Einpresstiefe 22mm. Das ist vom Jürgen abgenickt, hatte schon angefragt. Das Edelstahlteil passt leider nicht zu meinem Farbkonzept.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. April 2012)

ha ha ok... wollts nur gesagt haben 
freu mich schon das ergebnis zu sehen


----------



## rmfausi (20. April 2012)

Und ich erst.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## mcgable (22. April 2012)

Hi,

heute jemand Unterwegs? So ab 11 .. WS .. KS... wasauchimma


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. April 2012)

hab gesehen warst heut auch oben ... war echt geil heut morgen bin auch net so dreckig geworden wie du  aber hat echt laune gemacht


----------



## mcgable (26. April 2012)

Hi,

hat jemand Lust auf ne Feierabendrunde KS?
Wir treffen uns um 1800 am Adenauer-Platz,
Fußgängerübergang/Ampel Ecke Gaißbergstraße.

Grüße
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (26. April 2012)

bin auch oben... treff mich mit anderen an der shell ... wir sind aber nicht selbstfahrend mit auto und dh bike oben 
vieleicht/hoffe man sieht sich


----------



## mcgable (26. April 2012)

Auto....DH.. pffff 
... bis später vielleicht


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. April 2012)

morgen gibts dann die selbsthochfahr enduro runde ab ca 15-16 uhr


----------



## mcgable (26. April 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:
			
		

> bin auch oben... treff mich mit anderen an der shell ... wir sind aber nicht selbstfahrend mit auto und dh bike oben
> vieleicht/hoffe man sieht sich


.. ja wo wart ihr denn 
Wir sind die Strecke einmal komplett runter - nix zu sehen 
War aber geil zu fahren heut, und die neuen bzw. verbesserten 'obstacles' sind sehr schön geworden - die Strecke wird immer besser 
(hoffentlich habe ich bald auch mal Zeit mit zu helfen)


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. April 2012)

ja war echt nice heut 

wir sind 3 mal komplett gefahren und beim 4. mal ganz runter bis zum friedhof (alte fr)
und das alles mit shuttel


----------



## Dddakk (26. April 2012)

..ich habe gar niemanden gesehen von 16-18 Uhr, obwohl ich die Vereinsstrecke mehrmals gekreuzt habe.
Ich glaube das ihr nur mit dem Finger auf der Landkarte fahrt.

 duggunwesch.....


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. April 2012)

wir sind halt bergab sooo schnell das du uns net gesehen hast... wir waren ca 20 uhr richtung heimat unterwegs im auto ...


----------



## mcgable (26. April 2012)

hmm, dann haben wir und wohl verpasst  
ob ich allerdings gleich morgen noch amal fahrn darf, weiß ich jetz net


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. April 2012)

meld dich einfach 
morgen darf ich mal meinem FR HT beim fahren zusehen... kumpel fährt damit und ich mim fully


----------



## Dddakk (26. April 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> wir sind halt bergab sooo schnell das du uns net gesehen hast... .



könnte sein, 2x hab ich so ne kurzfristige Luftdruckveränderung gespürt.  

Morgen: Molleyama!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcgable (27. April 2012)

negativ  .. vielleicht morgen ..


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Mai 2012)

*wer bock hat auf ne sehr trail lastige tour morgen rund um den  königstuhl der möge sich bei mir melden... werde so ab ca 9 uhr  in nußloch losfahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## Festerfeast (18. Mai 2012)

ich
aber ich bin im Moment nicht sonderlich schnell aufm Rad


----------



## Dddakk (18. Mai 2012)

..der FF darf nicht mit, der war nicht beim GB12..


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Mai 2012)

Festerfeast schrieb:


> ich
> aber ich bin im Moment nicht sonderlich schnell aufm Rad




hey, völlig wurschd ... machen wir so wie volker immer sagt rauf eklatant runter elegant 

wie gesagt ich fahr 9 uhr in nußloch los weil ich mir ne bestimmte strecke vorgenommen hab  ... is aber fast ganz flach bis nußloch und sollte so in 25 min zu fahren sein


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Mai 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..der FF darf nicht mit, der war nicht beim GB12..



hmmm... da fällt mir nur eins ein , zu poten mit dem purchen 

und ab zum gb13


----------



## Festerfeast (18. Mai 2012)

Gibt es unterwegs nicht irgendeine Stelle an der man sich treffen kann?


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Mai 2012)

eher schlecht... ich fahr 50m nach ortsausgang direkt in den ersten bergauftrail ...


----------



## Festerfeast (18. Mai 2012)

Dann musst du mir sagen wo ich in Nußloch hin muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Mai 2012)

am besten 9.15 in der ortsmitte am lindenplatz 

http://maps.google.de/maps?q=Sinshe...ußloch,+Karlsruhe,+Baden-Württemberg&t=m&z=16


----------



## rmfausi (18. Mai 2012)

Ich hätte zwar Interesse und war auch beim GB12 mit dabei. Aber immer noch KEIN Hardtail. :kotz: Ab Nussloch um 9.15Uhr ist mir auch a weng zu früh.
Schöne Tour morgen, Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Mai 2012)

wäre dir 10 uhr genehmen? 

für dich würd ich sogar dann noch losfahren (und ich werd wahrscheinlich auch das softige nehmen


----------



## rmfausi (18. Mai 2012)

Aahhh, ein positives Zeichen am Horizont. Ich sage jetzt mal spontan zu, die Rennleitung informier ich später auch noch. Den Teil des Königsstuhls kenne ich nämlich noch gar nicht. Bis morgen, Schützer irgendwas?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Mai 2012)

@ FF

also zeitplanänderung : 10 uhr in nußloch am lindenplatz !!!

und JA wenigstens knieschoner mitbringen ... wir lassens runter ordentlich krachen 

die schlussabfahrt richtung nußloch wird super... von oben KS bis nußloch bestimmt min. 80% bergab trails  

mal sehen wie sich morgen mein raceking auf dem fully hinten schlägt


----------



## mcgable (18. Mai 2012)

Viel Spaß.. bin z.Z. in Norddeutschland und scheide damit aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Festerfeast (18. Mai 2012)

okay, dann bis morgen.

wie viele Hm und Km werden es denn ungefähr?


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Mai 2012)

dann mal viel spass im norden 

@FF

denke so 38,7/843,2  ... also nix zu heftiges


----------



## TaCHoPHoBie (19. Mai 2012)

Hello

Hat jemand Bock in den nächsten Stunden kurzfristig mit aufn Weissen Stein zu fahren 

Abfahrt von oben ist egal welche Richtung 
(Schrie/Dossenh/Handschuhs oder Ziegele) 

Bin diesmal alleine unterwegs  

Einfach PN oder hier


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. Mai 2012)

haa...haaa...  ich bin erster fertig mit duschen 

war sehr feine tour heut und  für david das er sich aufgerafft hat doch nochmal mit hoch zu fahren


----------



## Festerfeast (19. Mai 2012)

Hat sich echt noch gelohnt. War ne feine Tour: 50km/1021Hm/3h30min


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. Mai 2012)

na fein , hat sich ja dann gelohnt 50/1021 

und frauchen kann mich wohl leiden ... kam aus der dusche hat das hier auf mich gewartet


----------



## rmfausi (19. Mai 2012)

Ja, war heute sehr entspannt heute. Ich habe 40/900, aber wie gesagt mit dem Polar sind es sowieso weniger HM als im Real.

Gruß rmfausi

PS: @TaCHoPHoBie
Heute wars eine softie Runde. Ich hoffe das ich bald wieder hinten hart fahren kann.


----------



## TaCHoPHoBie (19. Mai 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Ja, war heute sehr entspannt heute.
> 
> PS: @TaCHoPHoBie
> Heute wars eine softie Runde. Ich hoffe das ich bald wieder hinten hart fahren kann.



Ja in der Sonne warm und im Wald noch stellenweise schön kühl gewesen  

Achso wegen Überschrift Hinten/Vorne/Soft/Hardtail-Thread

Ich fahre nur mit meinem vollweichen Bike, missbrauche/nutze aber T. heavy sein Thread hin und wieder Mal als Verabredungsthread wenn ich spontan biken gehe und sonst niemand Zeit hat


----------



## Kelme (19. Mai 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> na fein , hat sich ja dann gelohnt 50/1021
> 
> und frauchen kann mich wohl leiden ... kam aus der dusche hat das hier auf mich gewartet


Ah, ein Gruß aus der Küche. Was gab's dann noch so?


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. Mai 2012)

leider kein nachschlag ... junior war logischerweise da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaCHoPHoBie (17. Juni 2012)

Hoi 

hat jemand spontan in den nächsten 1-2 Stunden Bock zu riden? 

Fahre von HD nach Ziegelhausen Klosterhof und von dort aus zum Weissen Stein hoch. (Schlossblick Zollstock, Holdermannseiche Stickelsplatz usw.) 
Von dort aus die Trails Richtung Dossenheim, Schauenburg, je nach Laune und zurück aufn WS um dann wieder die Trails Richtung Ziegelhausen zu biken  

Also einfach hier melden oder Private Message 
Ich schaue auch unterwegs hier ins Forum


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. Juni 2012)

sorry war heut beim neckarjump ... war gaudi hoch 10


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. Juni 2012)

heut abend fahr ich so gegen 19 uhr von nußloch aus auf den ks hoch ... dort oben bissi hin und her dann wieder runter 
...nur so als info falls einer mit will


----------



## carofem (23. Juni 2012)

Hallo HeavyBiker: Wenns geht deine Ausfahrten etwas früher Ankündigen dann würd ich mich mal gerne mit einklinken .


----------



## HeavyBiker (7. Juli 2012)

is heut abend einer biken so irgendwann 18 uhr + - ?


----------



## mcgable (7. Juli 2012)

jaa.. warum nicht  war schon länger nicht mehr ... leider.
Wo treffen? Adenauer?


----------



## Festerfeast (7. Juli 2012)

ich net...mein Rad liegt noch in Einzelteilen rum


----------



## mcgable (7. Juli 2012)

..... na dann mal schnell zusammengeschraubt, hast doch noch fast zwei Stunden


----------



## Dddakk (7. Juli 2012)

@FF:
Wenn du hier Babysitter machst...., kann ich biken.
Es gibt auch Popcorn und RädBull...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (7. Juli 2012)

mcgable schrieb:


> jaa.. warum nicht  war schon länger nicht mehr ... leider.
> Wo treffen? Adenauer?



adenauer is shell tanke oder? wenn ja könnt ich da wohl so 18.15 sein


----------



## mcgable (7. Juli 2012)

nä - Adenauer Platz, da wo der tolle Brunnen ist, aber Shell ist auch OK - geht auch 18:30 ? (darf ich auch mitm Fully mit?)


----------



## HeavyBiker (7. Juli 2012)

eben grad zugesagt und nun muß ich leider absagen ... wollt mich grad fertig machen gehen bimmelt telefon ... die arbeit ruft : NOTFALL   

kann leider nicht biken gehen weil ich weis wie lange es dauern wird...

ich bekomm gleich das große KOTZEN !!!


----------



## mcgable (7. Juli 2012)

oje ....


----------



## HeavyBiker (7. Juli 2012)

so... wieder zuhause  , und warst noch biken?
ich geh heut auf jeden fall noch egal wann...  ... jetzt erstmal was essen


----------



## mcgable (8. Juli 2012)

nö- alleine hatte ich keine Lust....und  jetzt ärger ich mich, dass ich das gute Wetter nicht genutzt habe  naja- heut machmittag soll es ja aufhören zu regnen, dann aber ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Festerfeast (8. Juli 2012)

mein Bike liegt hier immer noch verstreut rum...nun sogar in noch mehr Einzelteilen


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. Juli 2012)

wieso zerlegt? kaputt? oder revision? ... also gestern war ich noch biken ... hab dann halt den nightrider gemacht nur ohne das doofe rote lauflicht 

WENN ich dienstag frei bekomm werd ich dienstag vormittag  biken gehen ... is da einer ZUFÄLLIG zuhause und hat bock? 

heut war ich net biken, dafür ne super geile schwarzwald tour gemacht mit ner 71 jahre alten schnellzug dampflock   ... mit genau dieser


----------



## Festerfeast (8. Juli 2012)

ooh wie schön. So eine Dampflok möchte ich auch gerne mal live erleben.

Revision kommt gut hin. Einfach mal alles auseinanderbauen, sauber machen, neu fetten, gucken ob noch alles ganz ist. Ein paar Teile hab ich noch auf die Waage gelegt. 
So langsam fügen sich die Teile auch wieder zusammen 
Aber mit Dienstag wird das trotzdem nichts..


----------



## Dddakk (9. Juli 2012)

FF: Na jetzt komm, so ein Bike besteht doch nur aus knapp 100 Teilen!
Dampfbähnel. Da gibts ein ganz stark dampfendes, musst mal Sonntags in Gäsbock-Land fahren. [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1nI-kedQz0&feature=relmfu"]T3 im Elmsteiner Tal      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Juli 2012)

hey leute... hab grad gesehen das mein tour abschlussbild bild des tages werden könnte 

also los : FR HT bilder FTW !!!  klickt GEFÄLT MIR auf das bild 

haut rein


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Juli 2012)

achja ... heut nachmittag so zwischen 14.30 und 15 uhr regen/matsch biking KS oder WS  ... einer  bock?


----------



## rmfausi (15. Juli 2012)

Hi, Lust hätte ich schon aber keine Zeit. Mein Rahmen kommt irgendwann nächste Woche, dann gehts demnächst in Urlaub. Anschließend werde ich wieder Hardtail fahren können, wenn ich noch hoch komme.  Ich bin ab mitte August wieder regelmäßiger dabei.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Juli 2012)

ha supi  dann biken wir wieder zusammen und wenn dir unterwegs mit deinem ssp die puste ausgeht bekommst mein bike mit dem granny gear 

...btw hast schon mein bild gevotet


----------



## Kontragonist (15. Juli 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Mein Rahmen kommt irgendwann nächste Woche ()



WAS, du wartest immer noch ?!? Jürgen hats ja offenbar nicht sehr eilig  Hoffentlich steht die Wartezeit in angemessenem Verhältnis zur Dauer des Fahrvergnügens


----------



## rmfausi (15. Juli 2012)

Nadiirlisch hab isch do wo "gefällt mir" schded druffgedriggt.

@Kontragonist
Ja ich warte noch.  Es sind beim Jürgen ein paar Sachen unglücklich gelaufen, wo er
eigentlich nichts dafür kann aber meine Wartezeit eben immer wieder verlängerte. 


Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (18. Juli 2012)

Das warten hat ein Ende, mein Schweinchen ist endlich angekommen.









Jetzt darf ich hier wieder mitfahren.  

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Juli 2012)

schick schick ... na dann hau mal rein


----------



## Kontragonist (19. Juli 2012)

Na endlich, Glückwunsch zur schweren Geburt  Mit den Rahmenbrüchen bist du dann hoffentlich vorerst durch. Allerdings habe ich das ungute Gefühl, dass dir diese Gabel als nächstes die Grätsche macht


----------



## rmfausi (19. Juli 2012)

Warum? Die hat doch 32mm Tauchrohre, das passt schon.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Kontragonist (19. Juli 2012)

Die Standrohre machen mir keine Sorgen. Mir ist neulich der linke Abstreifer entgegen gekommen und hat die ganze Luft raus gelassen. Und da war ich gar nicht mal so rabiat unterwegs. Der Stopfen ist jetzt auf Garantie getauscht worden, der neue sitzt also hoffentlich fester â¦ aber ein mulmiges GefÃ¼hl bleibt â verbranntes Kind und so


----------



## rmfausi (19. Juli 2012)

Ok, ich werde mal darauf achten.


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. Juli 2012)

heut abend lateride... so ab 19.30 - 20 uhr ... ziel? frei schnauze 

einer dabei?


----------



## ScreamingHand (21. Juli 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Das warten hat ein Ende, mein Schweinchen ist endlich angekommen.
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



GZ und so  

Wie lange hast gewartet ? Und was für Rahmenbrüche haben dich geplagt, wenn ich fragen darf - gerne auch per PM wenn du das nicht öffentlich tun willst 

Werde ab mitte August auch wieder voll Angreifen, brauch nur noch nen neuen Chameleon Rahmen und ne schnieke Gabel.

Aber wünsche viel Spass mit deinem neuen CT


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (21. Juli 2012)

Am Montag wer bock Königsstuhl zu rocken....

Und Mittwoch Bad Wildbad????

Wer ist dabei

Heavy???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (21. Juli 2012)

hab nächste woche spätschicht kann also nur morgens und montag is schlecht weil 10 uhr zahnarzt termin 
wann willst du mittwoch nach wiba?


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (21. Juli 2012)

das mit dem zahnarzt machen wir selber im wald ;-)
Montag wollte ich gegen zehn los

wiba Mittwoch zeitig los....9:00 uhr etwa
wann begint deine schicht

Gruss


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. Juli 2012)

schicht beginn is 14 uhr ... vieleicht kann ich etwas später kommen und morgens mit nach wiba...  ich sag dir nochmal bescheid montag oder spätestens dienstag 

...so in ca 1 1/2 h mach ich mich auch auf in den wald aber mit plastebomber


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (21. Juli 2012)

mein platebomber war schon lang nicht mehr im wald......lach sag bescheid 
oder sms nummer hast du ;-)


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. Juli 2012)

sollte ich noch haben


----------



## rmfausi (21. Juli 2012)

Ich habe heute meine erste Ausfahrt mit dem CT gemacht. Es fährt sich wie erwartet sehr gut. Es geht gut bergauf und entspannt bergab.

Leider muss ich mich mit dem Thema Kettenlänge auch Halflinkketten und Übersetzung bei horizontalen Ausfallenden näher beschäftigen. Da gibts meinerseits etwas Nachholbedarf, das Finetuning kann also angesagt. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (24. Juli 2012)

Update:
Ich habe von "Remote Lockout" auf "Gabel Lockout umgebaut". 
Eine Panzerkette (Halflinkkette) bin ich auch gerade am testen.  
Einen leichteren Vorderreifen Conti MKII anstatt dem Maxxis HRII
habe ich auch kurzfristig aufgezogen, das reicht mir bei den
aktuellen Bedingungen.

Gestern war ich mit dem CT wieder im Wald 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Das Rad macht
immer mehr Spass. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im Vergleich zum Transalp Summitrider
finde ich es noch ein bisschen besser und macht vorallem einen stabileren Fahreindruck.









Gruß rmfausi


----------



## HeavyBiker (24. Juli 2012)

halflink schaut viel besser aus


----------



## Guent (24. Juli 2012)

Schön geworden das neue Moped!


----------



## rmfausi (9. August 2012)

Wie sieht es heute oder morgen bei euch mit einer Tour bei euch aus? Hat jemand Zeit/Interesse/Lust?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. August 2012)

weil sspätschicht bin ich heut morgen schon unterwegs gewesen.. morgen is wieder studio, aber samstag vomittag will ich wieder in den wald


----------



## rmfausi (9. August 2012)

Hi,
am Samstag bin ich auf dem KS -N- Sofas fahren, also kein HT. Bin nächste Woche noch daheim, wenns dann passen sollte dann gerne.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## rmfausi (26. August 2012)

Wer hätte nächste Woche Zeit für eine Feierabendrundenausfahrt? 
Ich würde mal gerne wieder mit dem HT auf den KS aber nicht alleine.

Hat jemand Interesse mitzukommen? Ich denke so an Di. oder Mi.
 16.45-17.00Uhr an der Tanke, je nachdem welcher Tag besser passt.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Kontragonist (26. August 2012)

Ich hab erst 17:00 Uhr Feierabend und muss aus NuÃloch transferieren â¦ gehtâs auch 17:20? Mittwoch Abend soll das regnen, ich wÃ¤re dann fÃ¼r Dienstag â¦


----------



## rmfausi (26. August 2012)

Hi Kontra,
am Dienstag 17.30 anner Tanke geht klar. Ich freu mich. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Kontragonist (26. August 2012)

Ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (29. August 2012)

SO... spontane feierabendrunde, nußloch -> stuhl -> gaiberg -> 3e -> nußloch

abfahrt so gefühlte 17.30 uhr

wer will hebt die hand


----------



## rmfausi (29. Oktober 2012)

Wie sieht es bei euch am Donnerstag den 1.11 aus ist jemand unterwegs?
 @HeavyBiker: zu normalen Zeiten  also nedd so frieh.

Ich habe mir Start so zwischen 10.30-11.00 an der Shell Tanke gedacht.
Dann KS evtl. auch WS weiss aber noch nedd genau, ich bin mit meiner Kondition etwas hinterher. 

Bis bald, Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. Oktober 2012)

ha ha ... bin am 01.11 wieder ab ca 6 uhr unterwegs aber im schwarzwald aufem feldberg... bin da und in todtnau zum urlaub vom 01-05


----------



## mcgable (29. Oktober 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es bei euch am Donnerstag den 1.11 aus ist jemand unterwegs?
> @_HeavyBiker_: zu normalen Zeiten  also nedd so frieh.
> 
> Ich habe mir Start so zwischen 10.30-11.00 an der Shell Tanke gedacht.
> ...



ok - habe ich notiert  ... jetzt 'nur' noch die Rennleitung fragen


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. Oktober 2012)

na toll ... jetzt kommt der herr M auch mal zum spielen raus und ich bin nicht da


----------



## mcgable (29. Oktober 2012)

... hi, hi ... hab jetzt auch nen Lämpschn:


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. Oktober 2012)

hey coole sache  dann lass uns mal night riden wenn ich ausem urlaub wieder da bin


----------



## mcgable (29. Oktober 2012)

ei sischa


----------



## Festerfeast (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich überlege mitzukommen am 1.11


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (30. Oktober 2012)

Warum überlegen? Komm einfach mit!

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Festerfeast (30. Oktober 2012)

ja dann komm ich doch einfach mit


----------



## Festerfeast (31. Oktober 2012)

Wann gehts morgen los?


----------



## mcgable (31. Oktober 2012)

11 Uhr S.Hell Tanke Rohrbacher -> Steigerweg ... oder?


----------



## rmfausi (31. Oktober 2012)

Ja, so hatte ich es mir auch gedacht, 11Uhr anner Tanke. Bis morgen ihr zwei.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Festerfeast (31. Oktober 2012)

Wie warm/kalt ist es denn im Moment oben aufm KS?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (31. Oktober 2012)

Schau mal hier rein ;-)

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuel...land/heidelberg/koenigstuhl/DE0004329012.html

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Festerfeast (1. November 2012)

sieht doch gar nicht mal so schlecht aus


----------



## mcgable (1. November 2012)

.. und Regen erst gegen Nachmittag  Also dann bis gleich 

Grüße
 Matthias


----------



## Festerfeast (1. November 2012)

War ne klasse Tour 
Track


----------



## mcgable (1. November 2012)

ja - schee wars !

cooler Link 

(mist - doch keine 1000hm )

Grüße
 Matthias


----------



## rmfausi (1. November 2012)

Mir hats auch gefallen, können wir gerne wiederholen.  Das Wetter hat auch gepasst, 5km vor zuhause hats angefangen zu tröpfeln.

Bis bald, Gruß Rainer

PS: Mein Polar sagt 915hm.


----------



## mcgable (1. November 2012)

... nächstes mal *mit* Heiligenberg *und* Ölberg - dann passts 

(muss nur noch wieder nen bissl fitter werden)


----------



## rmfausi (1. November 2012)

Ist notiert. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## HeavyBiker (2. November 2012)

He, daß nächste mal will ich auch dabei sein 
Bei mir wäre gestern so das erst blauer Himmel und Sonnenschein ...
Dann ca 45km und 1100hm später war ich auf 1490m höhe ,da brach innerhalb von 10 min die Hölle los  regen, schneeregen,sturmböhen ... alles was man so braucht  
Mal sehen wie es heute wird...


----------



## LoffelderBuh (2. November 2012)

verkauft vlt jmd von euch sein fr ht ? 
könnt euch ja bei mir mal per pn melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (2. November 2012)

Ich meins nie und nimmer !!  

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. November 2012)

Wäre Janosch schöner 

Gruß

Fibbs - wenn der Preis stimmt


----------



## rmfausi (2. Januar 2015)

Sorry für's ausgraben, aber aus gegebenem Anlass möchte ich diesem Fred wieder Leben einhauchen.  

Da es wieder ein paar Freeride-HT Fahrer in Heidelberg gibt: @JohVir @zwoerg @Festerfeast und natürlich @mcgable 
wirds vielleicht auch in Heidelberg auch bald wieder FR-HT Touren geben.

Ich würde mich jedenfalls freuen wenns wieder los gehen würde. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## mcgable (2. Januar 2015)

gute Idee ... ich wäre dabei   (muss nur noch das Bike suchen )


----------



## rmfausi (3. Januar 2015)

Dann fang schonmal mal an.


----------



## HeavyBiker (3. Januar 2015)

hi hi hi ... da muß ich mich doch glatt mal mit meinem "29er trailbike" dazwischen mogeln  ... mal sehen obs jemandem auffällt


----------



## rmfausi (3. Januar 2015)

Nee, bestimmt nicht.


----------



## HeavyBiker (3. Januar 2015)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Nee, bestimmt nicht.


----------



## JohVir (3. Januar 2015)

Top, da bin ich gerne mal dabei sobald das HT steht bzw. rollt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Festerfeast (3. Januar 2015)

Muss an meinem auch noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten machen ;-)


----------



## rmfausi (4. Januar 2015)

Ich auch, mein HT bekommt diese Woche als Update 1/2015 Schaltung spendiert.   Wird 1x10 Zee montiert, bin gespannt ob ich mit dem rechten Hebel und dem mehr Gewicht klar komme.  Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Jogi (4. Januar 2015)

Handhochheb 
Muss nur noch bissl die beinmuckis trainieren, dass ich mit dem SSPer auch den Buckel nuff komm


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rmfausi (4. Januar 2015)

Hi Jogi, du hast ein Eingangfahrrad (EDIT:Bilder sind im Fotoalbum)? Jetzt wo ich umrüste. Egal,  ist eh gleich wieder zurückgebaut, hihihi. Das ist das schöne daran.

Oh, mit Lyrik. Was wiegt das Rad, welche Übersetzung hast du genommen? Sieht gut aus, das schwarz ist halt eine freundliche Farbe.  

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Festerfeast (4. Januar 2015)

Mit 1x10 bei 32t vorne und 11-36t hinten bin ich hier bis jetzt auch überall hoch gekommen.
Mit nem HT geht das wahrscheinlich sogar noch bessers als mit nem Fully!


----------



## rmfausi (4. Januar 2015)

Wie bist du eigentlich mit Deinem On-One zufrieden? Ist es so wie du es dir vorgestellt hast? Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Festerfeast (4. Januar 2015)

Kann ich noch nicht sagen, ein Snowride ist nicht so aussagekräftig ;-)


----------



## rmfausi (4. Januar 2015)

Ok, ich dachte du bist schon mehr gefahren. ;-)


----------



## Dinner (4. Januar 2015)

Servus!

Ich werd morgen mal nach Heidelberg rüber fahren (von Hockenheim aus) und dann den Philosophenweg hoch an der Thingstätte vorbei zum Weißen Stein und hinten die Trails runter und dann auf dem Rückweg den Burgenweg, der dann wieder in den Philosophenweg bergab mündet.

Wenn jemand so spontan dabei wäre, könnten wir uns gern treffen, einfach PN bitte.
Werd mit meinem "Ersatz-Bike" fahren (Bild --> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-XANCxAsywT4/VJgl1erNegI/AAAAAAAABV4/BVLZHGYDmlA/s1600/P1160521.JPG), weil an meinem Hardtail gerade was kaputt ist.

Gruß Frank


----------



## rmfausi (4. Januar 2015)

Ich fahre morgen von Schiesheim aus auf den Weissen Stein dann aber runter zum Kloster. den Rückweg mache ich dann wetterabhängig, entweder über den Heiligenberg zum WS und dann nach Schriesheim oder Heiligenberg, Neuenheim und dann zurück nach Schriesheim.
Wir starten wahrscheinlich so um 11.30Uhr in Schriesheim am Fass. Wenn jemand mit möchte, ein Fully ist schon dabei, vielleicht auch zwei. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Jogi (5. Januar 2015)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Hi Jogi, du hast ein Eingangfahrrad (EDIT:Bilder sind im Fotoalbum)? Jetzt wo ich umrüste. Egal,  ist eh gleich wieder zurückgebaut, hihihi. Das ist das schöne daran.
> 
> Oh, mit Lyrik. Was wiegt das Rad, welche Übersetzung hast du genommen? Sieht gut aus, das schwarz ist halt eine freundliche Farbe.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi


Hello @rmfausi
Das radel wiegt ca. 12,5 kg mit Lyrik Coil (U-Turn)
Übersetzung hab ich 36:18

Der Rahmen war ein Spontankauf, den hab ich dann mit überwiegend vohrhandenen Parts aufgebaut (Restekiste sei Dank)
-> http://www.mytransalp.info/NEW/hornet.htm


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. Januar 2015)

mein HT is grad außer gefecht ... ich warte auf meinen neuen Umwerfer


----------



## Kontragonist (5. Januar 2015)

Cool, dass hier wieder was geht! Wenn meine Zehen auftauen und die Sonne wieder in adäquatem Umfang thermosensorisch wahrnehmbar ist, werd ich mich gelegentlich mal dranhängen


----------



## rmfausi (5. Januar 2015)

Hi Kontra, schön das es dich hier auch noch gibt.  Klar, im Frühjahr machts noch mehr Spass als bei der aktuellen Situation. 

Wäre der Herr @extrafresh78 mit Bruder auch hier dabei?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## extrafresh78 (5. Januar 2015)

In meiner momentanen konditionellen Verfassung muss ich leider passen.Muss die nächsten drei bis vier Wochen erstmal wieder eine Grundkondition aufbauen.Sorry anderesmal gerne wieder ;-)

MfG


----------



## Jogi (5. Januar 2015)

Oh ja, nach meiner (krankheitsbedingten) 6-monatigen Zwangspause muss ich auch erstmal Grundlagen trainieren - was mir ja leider gar keinen Spass macht. Hochbolzen und runterballern ist doch viel netter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohVir (5. Januar 2015)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Ich auch, mein HT bekommt diese Woche als Update 1/2015 Schaltung spendiert.   Wird 1x10 Zee montiert, bin gespannt ob ich mit dem rechten Hebel und dem mehr Gewicht klar komme.  Gruß rmfausi


 1x10 mit Zee fahr ich auch. Kassette danke T-Rex 11-40


----------



## JohVir (5. Januar 2015)

Habt ihr Samstag was geplant?
@schuetzendorf  ist ja evtl auch dabei. Der hat ja auch ein FR-HT


----------



## Cris23 (5. Januar 2015)

Hi, ich bin noch relativ neu hier. Wäre auch dabei


----------



## zwoerg (5. Januar 2015)

rmfausi schrieb:


> .... diesem Fred wieder Leben einhauchen.  ........



das scheint dir gelungen zu sein. 

gruss


----------



## rmfausi (5. Januar 2015)

Samstag könnte bei mir klappen, soll aber am Samstag nicht zu wenig regnen. :-( Wenns Wetter passt bin ich dabei. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## JohVir (6. Januar 2015)

Bei Regen fahren ist auch nicht Meins. Dann lieber Rolle vorm TV


----------



## HeavyBiker (6. Januar 2015)

Samstag soll in der tat nicht so ganz trocken sein, würde aber eh nicht mitfahren können wegen dem ersten Spieltag
der Deutschen Paintball Winter Liga.
Aber Sonntag soll es etwas trockener werden ......


----------



## rmfausi (6. Januar 2015)

Update 1/2015 1x10





Gruß rmfausi


----------



## stuhli (7. Januar 2015)

Wenn ich ja was drauf hätte und mit Dir mithalten könnte, würde ich ja sagen: "Rainer Du wirst alt".....aber mit der Schaltung hast du es hochzu ja nimmer so eilig, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (7. Januar 2015)

@stuhli Es gibt auch noch andere Faktoren die mich zum Umbau bewogen haben. Im Frühjahr wird wieder Diät gemacht, so ist aktuell der Plan. Die hat heute wunderbar gehoben, bin auch nicht wirklich gehüpft. Das war mir zu gefährlich bei dem Eis oben auf dem WS. Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (8. Januar 2015)

@ Thorsten. Für 2015 keine HT-Freeridetour in und um HD geplant? Einige Pälzer wären dann sicher auch wieder mit dabei.


----------



## rmfausi (8. Januar 2015)

@HeavyBiker Solle ma was mache? Gruß rmfausi


----------



## stuhli (8. Januar 2015)

@rmfausi ... jo....Stefan und ich waren am Dienstag oben. Grosse Hupfer macht man da nicht. Der Schauenburgtrail war dafür gut fahrbar. Diät muss ich auch machen und Formaufbau....wenig radeln und viel essen ist kontraproduktiv  ...Jan Ullrich-Syndrom / fett ins Frühjahr und das ohne Fatbike.


----------



## JohVir (8. Januar 2015)

Man seit ihr schon aktiv zur frühen Stunde!


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. Januar 2015)

rmfausi schrieb:


> @HeavyBiker Solle ma was mache? Gruß rmfausi



cool wäre so ein treffen allemal , aber um da ernsthaft mitzufahren fehlt mir das bike ( das 29er macht viel mit aber eben doch net alles so wie ein fr-ht ) ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohVir (9. Januar 2015)

Du wirst doch überall runterkommen heavybiker? Da musst du halt die schöne Linie suchen  Bei mir wird es dieses we nix... Gabel wird nicht rechtzeitig kommen.


----------



## JohVir (10. Januar 2015)

Ab jetzt kann's losgehen


----------



## canelon (10. Januar 2015)

Ach, noch ein BFe hier in der Nähe. Sieht gut aus!


----------



## rmfausi (10. Januar 2015)

Das Rad ist schön geworden, die Reifen sind zum wiegen drauf oder möchtest du damit aktuell ernsthaft in den Wald?

Morgen 11 Uhr am Fass in Schriesheim, wenn jemand auf Fango und dreckiges Rad steht.  Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## JohVir (10. Januar 2015)

Der Highroller und der Ardent sind noch nicht gekommen . Daher die CC Schlappen (die sich natürlich gut beim Wiegen machen)
Melde mich wegen morgen. Wird aber eher nix werden weil ich von 12-15 wo eingebunden bin.


----------



## rmfausi (10. Januar 2015)

Das wird auch meine Reifenkombination werden wenn meine aktuell aufgezogen Swampthings too Matsch sind.


----------



## JohVir (10. Januar 2015)

Die Kombi hat mich noch nie im Stich gelassen. Die fahr ich auch am DH Bike. Meiner Meinung nach die beste All-Round Kombi


----------



## rmfausi (10. Januar 2015)

Mit dem HR vorne sehe ich auch so, beim Ardent bin ich mir nicht so ganz sicher. Ich hatte die Kombi am Enduro war gut aber der DHR II gefällt mir fast besser. Der Ardent tritt sich aber leichter, darum wird die Kombi aufgezogen und getestet. Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## Cris23 (10. Januar 2015)

Also ich wäre morgen um 11 Uhr dabei


----------



## rmfausi (10. Januar 2015)

Dann bis morgen.  Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwoerg (11. Januar 2015)

bin auch dabei.............
bis gleich am fass


----------



## JohVir (16. Januar 2015)

Wir werden morgen um die Mittagszeit  in der Nähe der Vereinsstrecke sein und bergab unsere Strecke nehmen. Evtl sieht man sich ja. Gruß


----------



## rmfausi (16. Januar 2015)

Ich habe morgen noch etwas Arbeit, vielleicht komm ich dann rüber. Wie lange werdet ihr ungefähr oben bleiben? Gruß rmfausi


----------



## JohVir (20. Januar 2015)

Ist für Samstag oder Sonntag was geplant?


----------



## rmfausi (21. Januar 2015)

Ich denke ich werde bevor Langeweile aufkommt zum Radfahren tendieren. Was meinst du?


----------



## JohVir (21. Januar 2015)

Sonntag scheint ja ganz passend vom Wetter her.
Soll man da familienfreundliche 10-13 anvisieren?
Gruß


----------



## rmfausi (21. Januar 2015)

Klingt gut, den Termin nehme ich. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## JohVir (21. Januar 2015)

Top!


----------



## rmfausi (23. Januar 2015)

Wo soll eigentlich Treffpunkt sein? Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (23. Januar 2015)

um 10 in beerfelden natürlich


----------



## rmfausi (23. Januar 2015)

Hmmm, das wäre auch mal wieder was, ist mir aber a bissel zu kalt. Ich trete dann lieber selber .  Gruß rmfausi


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. Januar 2015)

gibt doch beheiztes zelt ... und der lift is so schnell da merkste nicht das es kalt ist


----------



## JohVir (24. Januar 2015)

Ich muss zugeben, mit dem Beerfelden Gedanken hab ich auch schon gespielt.
Da hätte ich richtig Bock drauf. 10 bis 13 vollgas dann Heim so wird es auch nicht kalt


----------



## rmfausi (24. Januar 2015)

Dann gib Gas in Beerfelden und ich wede sehen was ich morgen mache, war heute mit dem HT in der Palz. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## JohVir (24. Januar 2015)

@HeavyBiker 
Bist Du morgen dabei oder nicht? Alleine ist eher lahm. Dann würde ich lieber mit rmfausi kurbeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (24. Januar 2015)

bisher spricht noch nix dagegen das ich morgen in befe bin


----------



## stuhli (24. Januar 2015)

Morgen werde ich auch mal wieder meinen HT Omnibus bewegen.
Muss um 14 Uhr in HD sein. Geplant: Schriesheim-WS-Kloster.
Von dort zuckel ich dann in die HD-City und lass mich bekochen


----------



## JohVir (24. Januar 2015)

Jungs dann werd ich mich euch in HD anschließen.


----------



## rmfausi (24. Januar 2015)

Ok, WS -> Kloster wäre ich auch dabei. Johannes, Ralf wo sollen wir uns treffen? Vorschlag von mir 10.30-11.00Uhr in Schriesheim am Fass.

Gruß Rainer


----------



## stuhli (24. Januar 2015)

11°°Uhr sollte reichen damit wir rechtzeitig in HD aufschlagen.


----------



## JohVir (24. Januar 2015)

Alles klar


----------



## rmfausi (24. Januar 2015)

Sehr schön, bis morgen. Gruß Rainer


----------



## JohVir (25. Januar 2015)

Morgen, ich bin leider ganz raus . Hab mich gestern wohl erkältet. Euch viel Spaß!
edit: komme doch, so einfach kann man das nicht absagen  ich zieh mich gut an. Bis nachher


----------



## rmfausi (17. Februar 2015)

Wer es noch nicht mitbekommen hat, die Abfahrt zur Schauenburg ist aktuell Geschichte, den Waldarbeitern sei Dank. :-( Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Jogi (17. Februar 2015)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Wer es noch nicht mitbekommen hat, die Abfahrt zur Schauenburg ist aktuell Geschichte, den Waldarbeitern sei Dank. :-( Gruß rmfausi



müssen wir mal ne Aufräumtour machen - mit Fichtenmoppedd im Rucksack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohVir (17. Februar 2015)

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51oBcSFzL+L._SY450_.jpg


----------



## stuhli (20. Februar 2015)

Da fängt es gerade an mal Spaß zu machen an der ein oder anderen Abfahrt und schwupps isse weg.....ich schau mir das morgen mal an.
Bin auch mal gespannt wie es am WS aussieht....mein Eisspion hat mir was von sauglatt erzählt.


----------



## rmfausi (20. Februar 2015)

Ja, muschd uffbasse a beim nuffahre. Viiiiel Glick Morgää.


----------



## rmfausi (4. März 2015)

Hi an alle,
ich würde am Sonntag gerne auf den KS fahren, Zeitraum zwischen 10-14Uhr max. Hätte jemand Interesse/Zeit mitzukommen? Treffpunkt Tanke?
Gruß rmfausi


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. März 2015)

wetter soll gut werden, bin mit junior entweder in befe oder trippstadt


----------



## Cris23 (5. März 2015)

Interesse ist da, ziehe aber am Samstag um, daher weis ich noch nicht ob ich zeit habe. müsste ich spontan entscheiden.


----------



## rmfausi (6. März 2015)

Sorry, ich muss leider für Sonntag absagen. :-( Gruß rmfausi


----------



## stuhli (11. März 2015)

Freeride geht zwar anders und mit dem bike schonmal garnet, aber man kommt wieder vom WS zur Schauenburg.
Nur muss man an zwei, drei Stellen das Radl schultern.


----------



## rmfausi (29. März 2015)

Ich würde gerne am Mittwoch eine Runde im Wald drehen, wenns Wetter einigermaßen mitmacht. Wir habe ja jetzt Sommerzeit. 

*Datum*: 01.04.2015  
*Treffpunkt*: Schriesheim am Fass
*Uhrzeit*: Mittag/Nachmittag - *habe Urlaub* - genaueres wird sich ergeben bzw. schreibe ich noch

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (30. März 2015)

bin VIELEICHT dabei...wann willste? ich kann frühestens ab 15.15 uhr in etwa


----------



## rmfausi (30. März 2015)

HI, vorher sowieso nicht, hatte an 16-16.30Uhr gedacht. Birnge heute erstmal die Laufräder weg und hoffe dass ich sie am Mittwoch Morgen wieder bekomme. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## JohVir (30. März 2015)

Bin Mittwoch evtl. dabei. Melde mich nochmal.


----------



## HeavyBiker (30. März 2015)

ok alles klaro, meldest dich einfach


----------



## rmfausi (30. März 2015)

Also, ich kann das Rad um 15.00Uhr abholen, dann 15.15-15.30Uhr am Fass? Wenns für euch später sein soll, gehe ich vorher noch einen schönen Kaffee trinken.  Dann 16.00Uhr am Fass.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. April 2015)

moin moin ... bin leider nich mit dabei, bei mir reichts höchstens für ne kurzrunde in heimischen flachwäldern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohVir (1. April 2015)

Moin Rainer, ich bin dabei. Gehe um 15:00 hier raus. Sollte dann 16:00 passen


----------



## rmfausi (1. April 2015)

Alles klar, um 16.00 am Fass. Dann gehe ich vorher noch einen Kaffee trinken. Ich werde das Wetter noch  im Auge behalten ; -)


----------



## JohVir (1. April 2015)

Jo klar. Wenn es schüttet wie die Hölle bin ich auch raus.


----------



## Festerfeast (1. April 2015)

Bäh..dämlicher erster April


----------



## rmfausi (1. April 2015)

Noch regnets hier nicht.


----------



## JohVir (1. April 2015)

Bin aufm Weg steck aber grad im Verkehr


----------



## rmfausi (1. April 2015)

Ich warte...


----------



## rmfausi (21. April 2015)

Für Kurzentschlossene, 
Morgen 22.04.2015 um 16.30Uhr in Schriesheim am Fass, würde ich losfahren.
Wenn jemand mitkommen möchte, gerne.

Gruß rmfausi

PS: Räder mit hinten ohne und vorne mehr als 140mm.


----------



## stuhli (8. Juli 2015)

Das Unwetter gestern hat ganze Arbeit geleistet.
Nach dem Weissen Stein geht erstmal nix mehr. Erst ab der Traverse geht's wieder. Liegt aber ziemlich viel Kleinholz rum.


----------



## sp00n82 (9. Juli 2015)

Auf dem Königstuhl hab ich gestern nur ein paar kleine Äste rumliegen sehen. Da scheint wohl der Norden alles abbekommen zu haben.
Die Nordseite des Heiligenbergs und die Abfahrt vom WS nach Schriesheim sollen auch ziemlich blockiert sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohVir (17. Juli 2015)

Hab wieder einen harten Hobel 




Treibt einer von euch heute Abend noch was?


----------



## rmfausi (17. Juli 2015)

Bin beim Grillen. Die Reifen sehen mMn kagge aus, ansonsten gelungen. Viel Spass, bis bald im Wald. Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## sp00n82 (17. Juli 2015)

Ich mag die Retro-Reifen. Würde mir sie nicht drauf machen, aber ich mag sie an anderen Rädern. 

... fährst du vorne brakeless?  Oder sind das die neuen Air-Brakes?


----------



## JohVir (18. Juli 2015)

Mit dem Setup vorne bin ich einfach schneller 
Ne mir waren die Schrauben ausgegangen


----------



## john_frink (21. Juli 2015)

Moin, weiss jemand von euch, ob die Trails am weissen Stein wieder einigermaßen befahrbar sind? Vor allem Richtung Steinbruch/Schriese?


----------



## JohVir (21. Juli 2015)

Also am Donnerstag bin ich noch vollgas in eine Baumkrone geheizt


----------



## rmfausi (21. Juli 2015)

Trampelpfad geht aussenherum, ist fahrbar zumindest der obere Teil. Den Hohlweg bin ich noch nicht gefahren. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## john_frink (21. Juli 2015)

cool, danke für die Einschätzung!!


----------



## sp00n82 (21. Juli 2015)

Am Samstag wars auch noch dicht.  Vor dem Hohlweg lag auch ein Baum, das sah aber so aus, als ob man da gut unten drunter durch fahren konnte. Wir sind dann aber Richtung Kloster weiter, die Trails sind in Ordnung (bis auf den einen Baum, der schon länger liegt).

Wer von euch will da mal mit ner Fiskars ran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## john_frink (21. Juli 2015)

Hinterm Turm der rechte Trail ist am Anfang recht voll mit Bäumen, später dann im Steilen wars völlig ok, nur hats mir dann leider die Hinterradbremse mit viel Qualm zerlegt


----------



## Irie Guide (30. Juli 2015)

john_frink schrieb:


> Hinterm Turm der rechte Trail ist am Anfang recht voll mit Bäumen


Durch die ganzen umgestürzten Bäume entstehen schon die ersten neuen Trails drum herum .


----------



## sp00n82 (30. Juli 2015)

Die Umgehung ganz am Anfang war relativ schnell da, leider ist damit dann auch der Weg zum ersten Sprung über den Baumstamm verbaut.

Und mir kommt grad der Gedanke, dass man den großen Baum da eigentlich nur mit schwerem Gerät wegmachen könnte, d.h. da würden wohl wieder ein paar Baumaschinen-Spuren in den Weg gefräst... mag den nicht jemand heimlich und höchst illegal selbst beseitigen, oder halt den Weg freisägen?  

Alternativ den neuen Baum als Sprung ausbauen, aber ich glaub der war etwas hoch.


----------



## JohVir (21. August 2015)

Moin, jemand Lust auf ne Hardtail Session in Beerfelden morgen?


----------



## rmfausi (21. August 2015)

Bin noch in Saalbach und habs HT dabei. Ja, es wurde hier auch gefahren. Gruß rmfausi.


----------

